# Absolutely the only single GE 2017 results thread.



## A380 (Jun 7, 2017)

After a plea on the campaign thread.

Just one thread to track the results through Thursday and into Friday.

UK general election 2017: estimated declaration times by majority

Mind, I bet you don't stick to just the one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2017)

One thread to rule them all
And in the darkness bind them


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 7, 2017)

Good plan. One thread for results and many for bunfights?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 7, 2017)

Shall I start the "I didn't expect to see Theresa May quite that drunk" thread?


----------



## A380 (Jun 7, 2017)

MightyTibberton said:


> Shall I start the "I didn't expect to see Theresa May quite that drunk" thread?


Alongside the "who'd have thought Jeremy Corbyn had a right hook like that " thread?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2017)

Is there some point in the night that the thread title can be amended to "fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck. We're screwed'?" Maybe after the exit poll?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2017)

Srsly, young people - even if Labour fuck up everything, you won't be personally obliged to pay £30k in student fees - what do you have to lose!!?


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2017)

Ok...which seats are worth looking out for?


Key marginals?
Shocks?
Names losing their seats?


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 8, 2017)

chilango said:


> Ok...which seats are worth looking out for?
> 
> 
> Key marginals?
> ...



Amber Rudd is vulnerable according to some reports. Her seat that is, I should add.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 8, 2017)

A380 said:


> After a plea on the campaign thread.
> 
> Just one thread to track the results through Thursday and into Friday.
> 
> ...


St Ives will likely be closer to 19:00 than 07:00.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

chilango said:


> Ok...which seats are worth looking out for?
> 
> 
> Key marginals?
> ...


In Scotland, watch for:

*Dumfriesshire, Clydesdale and Tweeddale*: Election 2017 dashboard

Only current Tory seat (Scottish secy, David Mundell).

*Edinburgh South*: Election 2017 dashboard

Home to weepiper and only current Labour seat.

*Perth and North Perthshire*: Election 2017 dashboard

Held by SNP's Pete Wishard, former keyboard player with Big Country and Runrig.  Comfortable majority of 9,641, but it's said to be vulnerable to the Tories.

*East Dunbartonshire*: Election 2017 dashboard

A Lib Dem target seat.

*Berwickshire, Roxburgh and Selkirk*:  Election 2017 dashboard

Scotland's most marginal seat.  Tories have been putting a lot of resources into the campaign here.

*Moray:* (don't pronounce it More-ray, it's Murry). Election 2017 dashboard

Angus Robertson's seat (SNP deputy leader and Commons group leader).  Tories are keen on this one too.

*Glasgow North:* Election 2017 dashboard

Scottish Green leader, Patrick Harvie, is standing here.  YouGov had him doing anything from coming last to winning.  So who knows?

*Stirling*: Election 2017 dashboard

Home to me, but sort of a three-way not very marginal marginal, so could be a litmus as to whether it's the Tories or Labour that'll be second placed overall in Scotland.  (I expect SNP to win with a reduced majority, but second place is what to watch out for). Local Labour bigwig has called for a Tory vote.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

be interesting to see how the labour candidates who put corbyn on their election literature do in comparison to those who didn't.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 8, 2017)

Richmond Park could be a giggle if Goldsmith loses again.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 8, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Amber Rudd is vulnerable according to some reports. Her seat that is, I should add.


Amber Rudd is Hastings & Rye.
Defending a lead of just shy of 5000 in a 75000 electorate.
The Greens have stepped aside to support Labour. (they got 2000 votes in 2015)
Lord if you give us one thing, then let it be this!


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Is there some point in the night that the thread title can be amended to "fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck. We're screwed'?" Maybe after the exit poll?


 yep I'll do it


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 8, 2017)

aqua said:


> yep I'll do it



Yeah 22.01 should do fine.


----------



## Cid (Jun 8, 2017)

I'll be watching to see whether that key SNP held marginal Bermondsey and Old Southwark falls to the Tories...


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Yeah 22.01 should do fine.



Nah they'll milk the anticipation for a bit longer than that. Go on about 2015, about the different predictions etc. before releasing the exit poll as late as they can, maybe 10.30.


'cos everyone will be switching off once that's done.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 8, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> Amber Rudd is Hastings & Rye.
> Defending a lead of just shy of 5000 in a 75000 electorate.
> The Greens have stepped aside to support Labour. (they got 2000 votes in 2015)
> Lord if you give us one thing, then let it be this!



I spoke to two anarcho mates yesterday who have been involved in a fairly relentless campaign of plastering 'Amber Rudd Shame on You' stickers all over Hastings. While reluctant to actively support the local Labour candidate they both have a bit of time for him and plan to stick an 'x' by his name today.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 8, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Amber Rudd is vulnerable according to some reports. Her seat that is, I should add.



I so fucking hope she loses it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2017)

Closest marginal is Derby North with a tory majority of 41. If labour can't take that it's game over.


----------



## belboid (Jun 8, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Closest marginal is Derby North with a tory majority of 41. If labour can't take that it's game over.


Gower - 27 votes in it.


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2017)

*Washington & Sunderland West* at around midnight seems to be the first mildly interesting seat likely to come in. Can Labour close the gap there?
*Wrexham* at about 1.30. If the Tories gain that, as some talk has suggested then it's going to be a bad night.
Ditto *Darlington* at about the same time.
*Hastings & Rye* at about 2.00 am. If Labour's having a good night will Amber Rudd lose her seat? Let's hope so. 
Also at 2.00ish the Tory target of *Clwyd South* will give a good indication of how things are shaping up.
Have Scottish Labour managed to pull themselves back from the brink of extinction? Find out at 2.00 when the results come in from *Na h-Eileanan an Iar*.
*Bristol North West*, an Urban 75 target seat for Labour. It's a hefty majority to overturn but posters here are optimistic that Labour can gain it. We should know at around 3am (eternal).
By now the game will probably be up, but between 3 and 4 a tonne of results will be called. If it's close then there's a lot to look out for there.
Are you still up when Clegg loses his seat? 4.30 for *Sheffield Hallam*.
A rare moment of brevity in the onslaught. *Penistone & Stocksbridge* declares at around 5. huh huh huh.
Should it still be on like Donkey Kong then *Reading East* at 6ish will indicate whether Labour really are fucking doing it or not. Forecast as a Labour gain in YouGov's 'hung parliament" there's been signs of a Labour surge there. Is it real? We'll find out. 
If they're bothering to talk about UKIP in *Thanet North* at when you wake up at 7, then you've missed the result at some point in the small hours. Phone in sick. It's going to be a shit day...


*I've no idea whether these times are at all accurate.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 8, 2017)

Right! I'm off to bed for 3am start. Just this thread for results please!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

Bumping this official thread because it's getting close to close of poll.

*shuffles wad of papers*

*puts finger to earpiece and makes serious brow*


----------



## moochedit (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Right! I'm off to bed for 3am start. Just this thread for results please!



should be an exit poll after 10.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh it's all going to be so fucking shite


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 8, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh it's all going to be so fucking shite


Not sure why you're laughing


----------



## The Boy (Jun 8, 2017)

From twatters, and obviously doesn't count s results.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Not sure why you're laughing


Gallows humour?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

This is what to compare the exit poll with, and what to keep in mind as the results roll in.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Blimey, here we go then.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 8, 2017)

A relation of evelyn?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 8, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh it's all going to be so fucking shite



No it's not, it's goin to be fuckin wonderous & win me cash!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 8, 2017)

*gulp*


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

314! Fuck you


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

GET IN!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

EXIT POLL: 

Con: 314
Lab: 266
SNP: 34
LDem: 14


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

Dear Lord. I may need to stay up, looking at the exit polls.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2017)

Bye bye, Maybot. Don't forget to kill yourself on the way out!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 8, 2017)

HUNG!!!

I fucking dare you Lib Dems, I just fucking dare you


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

This is HILARIOUS


----------



## magneze (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh yeah!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2017)

Holy fucking shit. May on suicide watch?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuck that's close. Tory +LibDem is a majority. Wow


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 8, 2017)

Polls are closed: Results thread is go! I'm off to bed.


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> This is HILARIOUS


I said I'd laugh like a drain if their seats went down. I am.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 8, 2017)

No overall majority for the Tories on the exit poll


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

Sue said:


> Dear Lord. I may need to stay up, looking at the exit polls.


That's exactly what I just said out loud here too


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2017)

Well. That's better than I expected.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 8, 2017)

exit poll is interesting!


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh god. Just imagine her face.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 8, 2017)

Fucking bring it on


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

If the exit poll is right, I will never have been happier to be proved wrong in my life.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuck. Fucking hell. 

I thought I'd be off to bed in a bit. Not going to sleep much now...

Please let this be real.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2017)

So much for sleep


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> May on suicide watch?



NHS resources are stretched very thin


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 8, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## JimW (Jun 8, 2017)

Game on!


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2017)

Any combination of coalition that would allow Lab in then?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 8, 2017)

Wish I'd had a tenner on a Lab minority now at 10/1


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

I have come here for some comfort but I can't bring myself to believe in that poll, remember last time. I'm telling myself that at least they'll have to deal with their own shit and won't be able to blame Labour. Cold comfort


----------



## tony.c (Jun 8, 2017)

Does this mean another GE in the Autumn?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

Exit poll and this just got sent to me. Genuinely delirious.


----------



## 8den (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## binka (Jun 8, 2017)

Corax said:


> Any combination of coalition that would allow Lab in then?


They'd be mad to try and form any sort of coalition wouldn't they? Better to let the tories shit the bed with the Lib Dems or the NI lot I would have thought?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 8, 2017)

It seems perverse to be screaming and jumping up and down when the Tories are winning more seats but AAARRGGGHHHH! COME ON!


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

pennimania said:


> I have come here for some comfort but I can't bring myself to believe in that poll, remember last time.


Last time the exit poll was almost spot on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

tony.c said:


> Does this mean another GE in the Autumn?


 Showing your age there.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuck me. This just got interesting.

Let's hope that poll is accurate...


----------



## moochedit (Jun 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> EXIT POLL:
> 
> Con: 314
> Lab: 266
> ...



I know we will end up with another shitty goverment at the end of all this ( prob fucking tory & lib dem again  ) but for now anyway....


----------



## belboid (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh god, it's dare to dream time.


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2017)

Let's see some real results...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2017)

long night ahead AND I AM READY


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

You know things just got interesting, I just had to dig out my glasses to watch the TV to make sure I didn't miss any notes at the bottom  

Now THAT'S a sign of age


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

McDonell being a guvnor on BBC too.

It might not happen, but by christ there's a smirk that's been wiped off a few cunt's faces tonight.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)

Strange time to be picking on the negatives, but fucking hell if the Labour right had wound their fucking necks in 12 months ago, where would be now?


----------



## mk12 (Jun 8, 2017)

The left celebrating despite the Tories still being the largest party. What have things come to?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 8, 2017)

Be still my beating heart!


----------



## agricola (Jun 8, 2017)

Corax said:


> Any combination of coalition that would allow Lab in then?



Only a united anti-Tory front.  It would be hilarious but is unlikely.


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> McDonell being a guvnor on BBC too.
> 
> It might not happen, but by christ there's a smirk that's been wiped off a few cunt's faces tonight.


He was just ace on there. He actually had me shouting in agreement. I haven't shouted at the TV positively in years.


----------



## FiFi (Jun 8, 2017)

I can live with a hung Parliament!

At least the Tory's can't do their worst


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

Labour pundit (former MP) on BBC Scotland saying Corbyn should still be removed!


----------



## binka (Jun 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Strange time to be picking on the negatives, but fucking hell if the Labour right had wound their fucking necks in 12 months ago, where would be now?


Would the tories have called an election under those circumstances though?


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> McDonell being a guvnor on BBC too.
> 
> It might not happen, but by christ there's a smirk that's been wiped off a few cunt's faces tonight.



Michael Fallon has a very sad face.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 8, 2017)

Corax said:


> Any combination of coalition that would allow Lab in then?



Assuming correct exit poll...

Not really.  Lab + LD + SNP + PC + GRN = 318.

Tories + Northern Irish is still short.  The only viable coalition is CON + LD at 328.

It's a clusterfuck, and May is toast.  Fucking toast


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 8, 2017)

mk12 said:


> The left celebrating despite the Tories still being the largest party. What have things come to?



Surely it's people being happy at a poll that confounds all expectations at the outset of the campaign. If the result goes the same way then the Tories will have to deal with their shit in a weakened state...which is worth at least a wry smile.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jun 8, 2017)

tony.c said:


> Does this mean another GE in the Autumn?


I would hope not. Our elected representatives have a duty to cobble something together for the next 5yrs. Fuck any more elections.


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Labour pundit (former MP) on BBC Scotland saying Corbyn should still be removed!


 

Have to say I'm not convinced by the SNP numbers. Suspect they've done better than that.


----------



## treelover (Jun 8, 2017)

Struggling to breathe, if its right, Tories are weaker, will argue amongst themselves, Corbzn and the left much stronger, Blairites finished.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 8, 2017)

I haven't followed the election as closely as I might have done. The Lib Dems are seriously more likely to go with the Tories after what it did to them last time? Fuck me.


----------



## 8den (Jun 8, 2017)

Am I right that the likely result will lead to a conservative govt propped up by the unionists.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Amber Rudd for the Portillo moment?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

mk12 said:


> The left celebrating despite the Tories still being the largest party. What have things come to?


Depends what you mean.  Labour + SNP + Plaid + Green = 304, Tories = 314.  That's pretty close for left vs right parties across GB.


----------



## Santino (Jun 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Strange time to be picking on the negatives, but fucking hell if the Labour right had wound their fucking necks in 12 months ago, where would be now?


Three years away from a general election?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

Sue said:


> Michael Fillon has a very sad face.



Not only was he despatched to the BBC clearly NFI from the core night long party party, but he's way out his depth and clearly not got the tap in they were expecting


----------



## treelover (Jun 8, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> Exit poll and this just got sent to me. Genuinely delirious.
> 
> View attachment 108838



Idiot, he is a idiot.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 8, 2017)

Seems like it's going to be a long night.


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

Amber Rudd in possible trouble? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Labour pundit (former MP) on BBC Scotland saying Corbyn should still be removed!



Lynch that (former) fucker, tonight


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

Sue said:


> Have to say I'm not convinced by the SNP numbers. Suspect they've done better than that.


I'm surprised, I have to say, but it's not outlandish. The Scot Tories have played really really hard on the Union. And there's 55% of the electorate pro Union.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 8, 2017)

A wry smile, perhaps. But it's a clear demonstration of just how much expectations have diminished on the left.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Last time the exit poll was almost spot on.


God, I hope it's right then, I thought it wasn't, maybe I'm thinking about Brexit.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

aqua said:


> Amber Rudd in possible trouble? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


Go Hastings!


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

I do like Dimblebys tie  He's looking a bit old though, I hope they don't expect him to work all night.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

8den said:


> Am I right that the likely result will lead to a conservative govt propped up by the unionists.


Could be, but Brexit stuff would be fucked.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It seems perverse to be screaming and jumping up and down when the Tories are winning more seats but AAARRGGGHHHH! COME ON!


Considering where we were when the election was called, the Tories lossing seats will feel like a defeat for them. It was the best I ever thought was possible.


----------



## treelover (Jun 8, 2017)

mk12 said:


> The left celebrating despite the Tories still being the largest party. What have things come to?



On a very very progressive, even left wing manifesto though, Blairites would be finished.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Yay Hastings rumours.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Depends what you mean.  Labour + SNP + Plaid + Green = 304, Tories = 314.  That's pretty close for left vs right parties across GB.


Labour shouldn't have to form a government with the help of nationalists or greens. Again, this isn't a great victory for the left.


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

kemptown too Bish?


----------



## JimW (Jun 8, 2017)

Added pleasure of all the chastened BBC bullshit merchants


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

mk12 said:


> Labour shouldn't have to form a government with the help of nationalists or greens. Again, this isn't a great victory for the left.


Are you shitting me? They were never going to win this outright. But look back 2 years to where we were to where we are tonight and it's fucking glorious


----------



## moochedit (Jun 8, 2017)

FiFi said:


> I can live with a hung Parliament!
> 
> At least the Tory's can't do their worst



Didn't stop them last time.


----------



## Santino (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Could be, but Brexit stuff would be fucked.


*Tim Farron says 'I'm a bit of a Eurosceptic'*


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 8, 2017)

mk12 said:


> The left celebrating despite the Tories still being the largest party. What have things come to?



This is a start. A start of hope. But a few weeks ago we were staring at abject defeat. That's the joy. Nobody thinks this is where it ends.


----------



## treelover (Jun 8, 2017)

Hope Debbie Abrahams, shadow DWP, keeps her seat, marginal.


----------



## treelover (Jun 8, 2017)

aqua said:


> Are you shitting me? They were never going to win this outright. But look back 2 years to where we were to where we are tonight and it's fucking glorious




Bang on , i'm wetting myself.

if the exit is right.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm going to be bold and say the exit poll is a bit optimistic for the Tories.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 8, 2017)

Hahaha my none-more-new-Labour ex colleague on Facebook 'feels sick' because Corbyn is likely to stay on.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

mk12 said:


> Labour shouldn't have to form a government with the help of nationalists or greens. Again, this isn't a great victory for the left.


It's not a great victory for the left, but it is, if the exit polls are right, a defeat for the Tories. They didn't have to call this election - they called it out of a feeling of certainty not only that they would win but that they would extend their majority.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

mk12 said:


> Labour shouldn't have to form a government with the help of nationalists or greens. Again, this isn't a great victory for the left.


There is more at stake than juat winning the election. If the exit poll is right May is gone and Corbyn is in a stronger position.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2017)

ming the merciless chats breeze.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yay Hastings rumours.


What are the Hastings rumours? - we have different coverage here.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Whenever a Lib Dem speaks to deny the chances of a coalition I feel more convinced that they'll be in one, or at least siding with Tories, sooner or later.


----------



## bimble (Jun 8, 2017)

Who is this pink tie man talking now?


----------



## Santino (Jun 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> What are the Hastings rumours? - we have different coverage here.


Normans sighted off the south coast.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

mk12 said:


> Labour shouldn't have to form a government with the help of nationalists or greens. Again, this isn't a great victory for the left.


It's not about who forms a government so much about whether left or right have more seats.  The parties pushing some proper social democratic policies are projected to win 304 seats.  The Tories are projected to win 314.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> What are the Hastings rumours? - we have different coverage here.


Rudd out. It's a Tory/Lab marginal.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 8, 2017)

Be strong and stable everyone!


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> What are the Hastings rumours? - we have different coverage here.


Amber Rudd in trouble


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuckin ell.


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> What are the Hastings rumours? - we have different coverage here.


Amber Rudd's on her way out.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)

At this precise moment I'm recalling what a cunt ming campbell is


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

Trained to do this? Move boxes?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuck off ming.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

My fucking stream keeps cutting out.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2017)

I hope Greg Knight is OK- after all, he does work for us


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Santino said:


> *Tim Farron says 'I'm a bit of a Eurosceptic'*


UUP, not LD


----------



## weltweit (Jun 8, 2017)

Hmm .. I have to be up at 6:30am ..

Perhaps I can doze with the radio on ..


----------



## Favelado (Jun 8, 2017)

A wank, I think.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Go Hastings!



Half of Brixton has moved there in the last 3 years so I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Half of Brixton has moved there in the last 3 years so I wouldn't be surprised


It's the rich bastards in Rye you have to worry about.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

A friend of FB posted this quote:
'It's not the despair, Laura. I can take the despair. It's the hope I can't stand'. 
Brian Stimpson, Clockwise (John Cleese


----------



## JimW (Jun 8, 2017)

Should they be making these kids run with full ballot boxes? This is the lax health and safety we can expect under comrade Corbyn.


----------



## binka (Jun 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> At this precise moment I'm recalling what a cunt ming campbell is


Going on about having experience of being burned in a coalition, fuckers wore it as a badge of pride!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 8, 2017)

mk12 said:


> Labour shouldn't have to form a government with the help of nationalists or greens. Again, this isn't a great victory for the left.


It's all relative - and relatively this is stunning!


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

Santino said:


> Three years away from a general election?



It was the tactical masterplay from the PLP rebels wot won it


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2017)

I think the first results (Newcastle, Sunderland) will understate the swing to Labour. IMO it'll be more significant in Tory seats in the South.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 8, 2017)

Maybe this is a ruse to keep us all staying up


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 8, 2017)

It's the bit they've been saying about not trusting the SNP seat count in the exit poll that is intriguing.  If the 22(?) lost SNP seats are losses to Lab or losses to the tories makes an enormous difference.  they were saying its 50/50 in a lot of those seats.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> long night ahead AND I AM READY


I've been up since 5am, thought I'd listen to the exit poll then go to bed to face another Tory government nightmare tomorrow.
Now I'm going to stay up, I'll resist cracking open a bottle of wine until a few results come in though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2017)

Lots of people suddenly looking around to see if they still have Northern Ireland's phone number.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

Remember the 2015 exit poll did underestimate the Tories


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> It's the bit they've been saying about not trusting the SNP seat count in the exit poll that is intriguing.  If the 22(?) lost SNP seats are losses to Lab or losses to the tories makes an enormous difference.  they were saying its 50/50 in a lot of those seats.


yeah I thought that too - that's a large number of seats to be unknown in this way (given it's only an exit poll anyway etc)


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2017)

Corbyn should put a cheeky call in to the Palace now.


----------



## 8den (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Could be, but Brexit stuff would be fucked.




Also worth pointing out Loyalist paramilitaries "warned" people to vote DUP not alliance


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Remember the 2015 exit poll did underestimate the Tories



Not by much though. Four seats in it IIRC.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 8, 2017)

mk12 said:


> Labour shouldn't have to form a government with the help of nationalists or greens. Again, this isn't a great victory for the left.


You need to take into account the starting point. 'Victory for the left'? I'd agree not really. But as a possible vindication of the idea that something other than neoliberal business as usual might actually be palatable to significant numbers of people, it could be quite a major stepping stone.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Corax said:


> Corbyn should put a cheeky call in to the Palace now.



Telling her Maj that come the red dawn she'll be in the basement facing the firing squad before hanging up?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Remember the 2015 exit poll did underestimate the Tories


Different dynamic now, though. This one might be underestimating Labour.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 8, 2017)

emanymton said:


> My fucking stream keeps cutting out.


Novara? I'm having the same probs


----------



## tony.c (Jun 8, 2017)

treelover said:


> Struggling to breathe, if its right, Tories are weaker, will argue amongst themselves, Corbzn and the left much stronger, Blairites finished.


Nah, the blairites will say Labour would havr got a majority without corbyn.
They've already plotted their next move.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 8, 2017)

2am for Rudd apparently
What time could there be a "Portillo moment" in the 2017 general election?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2017)

fallon yer sword you cuntsack


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not by much though. Four seats in it IIRC.


Well the Guardian is quoting 22 but I don't remember it being that much. I don't think the exit poll will be miles out but it could be the diff between hung and small maj.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Remember the 2015 exit poll did underestimate the Tories





Yeah, lets not get excited yet. Plus in all likelihood we will still have a conservative government. But hopefully a weaker one.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Do you know, my own little piece of swing modelling doesn't look as if it was too far off. 



kabbes said:


> I have a little model I've written that allows me to apply various uniform swings to each constituency and also allow a given % of previous non-voters to become Labour votes (proportional to the number of non-voters, not the total population).  It makes the potential results look interesting.
> 
> 330 Tory seats drop to 312 (18 swing to Labour) if you assume that 10% of previous non-voters are now willing to vote for labour.
> 
> ...



The "20% of previous non-voters become voters" scenario had the Tories losing 17 and Labour gaining 36.  That's very close to the exit polling.


----------



## 03gills (Jun 8, 2017)

Robert Peston currently having a breakdown over on ITV.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 8, 2017)

I cant find a breakdown of the "Others" - how many of those are right wing unionists?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 8, 2017)

Are we expecting libcon round two?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

treelover said:


> Struggling to breathe, if its right, Tories are weaker, will argue amongst themselves, Corbzn and the left much stronger, Blairites finished.


Step away from the computer and get your breath under control.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 8, 2017)

Corax said:


> Corbyn should put a cheeky call in to the Palace now.



'You've got 24 hours to pack your bags...'


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

crossthebreeze said:


> Novara? I'm having the same probs


Catchup, I just jave to refresh the page,  but it is still annoying.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

tony.c said:


> Nah, the blairites will say Labour would havr got a majority without corbyn.
> They've already plotted their next move.



Aye, they'll be lurking in the shadows now, waiting for the moment where they can bitch as talking heads later on tonight. Won't do them much good if things play out mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> I cant find a breakdown of the "Others" - how many of those are right wing unionists?


At least 4 sf, maybe a couple of sdlp


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 8, 2017)

Said it on the now-closed thread - isn't Kuenssburg's mardy face a fucking joy...


----------



## treelover (Jun 8, 2017)

I do recall the 1992 exit poll though

but they have become much more accurate


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> A friend of FB posted this quote:
> 'It's not the despair, Laura. I can take the despair. It's the hope I can't stand'.
> Brian Stimpson, Clockwise (John Cleese


Stealing this!


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

what channel are people watching? I've defaulted to the beeb but wondering if this is a mistake


----------



## bimble (Jun 8, 2017)

May resignation in the morning ?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> Said it on the now-closed thread - isn't Kuenssburg's mardy face a fucking joy...



Nothing about Kuenssburg will ever be a joy until I see her down the job centre.


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> fallon yer sword you cuntsack


He's so fucking shit. McDonnell's trying not to piss himself laughing.


----------



## newbie (Jun 8, 2017)

if the tories have taken a lot of seats in Scotland they've lost an equal number in England as well as the 17 predicted.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

Either way, shirley it's the end of May?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

aqua said:


> what channel are people watching? I've defaulted to the beeb but wondering if this is a mistake



Same, can't hack Paxman on 4.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 8, 2017)

The pound after the exit poll


----------



## Beermoth (Jun 8, 2017)

UP YOURS POLLY TOYNBEE


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 8, 2017)

aqua said:


> what channel are people watching? I've defaulted to the beeb but wondering if this is a mistake


I'm on channel 4 but not commited.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> At this precise moment I'm recalling what a cunt ming campbell is



always hated in this household.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> Either way, shirley it's the end of May?


But perhaps not to be replaced by Amber Rudd.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 8, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> Said it on the now-closed thread - isn't Kuenssburg's mardy face a fucking joy...



Just said that to my mum, she's hiding rather quietly behind the laptop


----------



## Beermoth (Jun 8, 2017)

Mighty Ducks: The Election


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2017)

Sue said:


> He's so fucking shit. McDonnell's trying not to piss himself laughing.


he's holding it back as are we all but the vinegars later...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> It's the bit they've been saying about not trusting the SNP seat count in the exit poll that is intriguing.  If the 22(?) lost SNP seats are losses to Lab or losses to the tories makes an enormous difference.  they were saying its 50/50 in a lot of those seats.


Keep an eye on Stirling for a clue to that: Labour and Tories very close. Labour currently (just) 2nd place. If there's any shift there it'll tell us if the Tory rise in Scotland is on, or if the Corbyn overspill has carried Scot Lab back to life.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 8, 2017)

Sue said:


> He's so fucking shit. McDonnell's trying not to piss himself laughing.



McDonnell looks like he has had 4 ecstasy pills, tbf I'm sure I do and I've only had 2 tyskies!!!


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Remember the 2015 exit poll did underestimate the Tories



Yes I thought that was what I was remembering, you guys are all so optimistic!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Do you know, my own little piece of swing modelling doesn't look as if it was too far off.
> 
> 
> 
> The "20% of previous non-voters become voters" scenario had the Tories losing 17 and Labour gaining 36.  That's very close to the exit polling.


You should apply for Jeremy Vines job


----------



## agricola (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Nothing about Kuenssburg will ever be a joy until I see her down the job centre.



... and yet how typical it is that she will actually get help there now, thanks to this result (if it is an indication of the result).


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

aqua said:


> what channel are people watching? I've defaulted to the beeb but wondering if this is a mistake


It's got to be hasnt it?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 8, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Gallows humour?


The exit poll has raised a smile tbf


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Can I just also say: well done YouGov.  Very good effort with your new modelling.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Can I just also say: well done YouGov.  Very good effort with your new modelling.


Yeah if the exit is accurate then they'll be grinning.

Amazingly BBC just said that Pudsey might be back with Labour


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> You need to take into account the starting point. 'Victory for the left'? I'd agree not really. But as a possible vindication of the idea that something other than neoliberal business as usual might actually be palatable to significant numbers of people, it could be quite a major stepping stone.


Considering what Corbyn has been up against since he became leader then it'd be a reasonably good result if it is accurate.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 8, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> You should apply for Jeremy Vines job



Vine going full Jon Snow here.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 8, 2017)

Now imagine if the entire media hadn't said that Corbyn was an IRA, Hamas supporter AND/OR if the PLP hadn't been cunts for 2 years. We'd have nationalised fucking Tesco by now.


----------



## binka (Jun 8, 2017)

aqua said:


> what channel are people watching? I've defaulted to the beeb but wondering if this is a mistake


Was BBC as default but now ITV - they've got Osborne and Balls on


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)

There's been a lot of discussion of poll methodology on other threads.  A pure guess, I have a feeling the exit poll is pretty crude in its application to individual constituencies.  It's also rushed out.  It's bound to be a good bit wrong. But. In. Which. Direction?


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

10mins predicted to go to the first results


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 8, 2017)

I think Kuenssberg just suggested it could be a protest vote because people are resentful at being asked to vote again.


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

binka said:


> Was BBC as default but now ITV - they've got Osborne and Balls on


that's a reason not to watch that surely?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

aqua said:


> 10mins predicted to go to the first results


Yeh 10 mins more for unsupported speculation


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

bimble said:


> May resignation in the morning ?


Why wait?


----------



## binka (Jun 8, 2017)

aqua said:


> that's a reason not to watch that surely?


Osborne hates May though so at least he might say something interesting


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

binka said:


> Was BBC as default but now ITV - they've got Osborne and Balls on


Not really selling it to me.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Fucking Scotland giving it to the Tories.

Remember when people said Scotland needed to stay in the UK in order to stop Tory governments from happening?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

Sweet FA said:


> I think Kuenssberg just suggested it could be a protest vote because people are resentful at being asked to vote again.


Nothing to doing with the horrible Corbyn, McDonnell etc


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2017)

chilango said:


> I think the first results (Newcastle, Sunderland) will understate the swing to Labour. IMO it'll be more significant in Tory seats in the South.



Bumping this ... exit poll saying similar.


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> You should apply for Jeremy Vines job


I think a new career beckons for kabbes.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

binka said:


> Osborne hates May though so at least he might say something interesting


He'll be trying hard not to gloat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

They should have gary lineker on instead of dimblebore


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2017)

Sweet FA said:


> I think Kuenssberg just suggested it could be a protest vote because people are resentful at being asked to vote again.



I think Kuenssberg is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 8, 2017)

Anyone know where you can watch a stream outside UK for election?


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Yeah if the exit is accurate then they'll be grinning.
> 
> Amazingly BBC just said that Pudsey might be back with Labour


Omg you have no idea how happy this would make me, a slap in the face to stupid sister and her vile UKIP husband who live there. 

Unfortunately I doubt it will happen, the place is full of cunts blaming 'immigrants for ruining the nhs' I was foolishly trapped into a FB spat with them a few days ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He'll be trying hard not to gloat.


No he won't. It'll be both barrels in the standard tomorrow


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)

Anyway, wonder if Diane Abbot's perked up?


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm struggling with the idea of the Tories gaining in places like Wrexham and Alyn & Deeside too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

It was former Labour MP Tom Harris calling for Corbyn to go.

This is what the Labour Party has to deal with within its ranks.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, wonder if Diane Abbot's perked up?



Yes, by 40 million per cent.


----------



## binka (Jun 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> No he won't. It'll be both barrels in the standard tomorrow


Gosh how on earth is he going to manage to stay up all night and have the energy to edit the Standard in the morning?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

binka said:


> Gosh how on earth is he going to manage to stay up all night and have the energy to edit the Standard in the morning?


----------



## bimble (Jun 8, 2017)

Whose idea was it to have this election do people think?


----------



## kebabking (Jun 8, 2017)

the exit poll reckons Labour will take Worcester.

for those of you who remember Worcester Woman...


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

kebabking said:


> the exit poll reckons Labour will take Worcester.
> 
> for those of you who remember Worcester Woman...


if that happens someone I work with will be spitting


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

bimble said:


> Whose idea was it to have this election do people think?


It was May's decision, so ultimately it is her idea. She has to own this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

kebabking said:


> the exit poll reckons Labour will take Worcester.
> 
> for those of you who remember Worcester Woman...


I never knew her name


----------



## bimble (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It was May's decision, so ultimately it is her idea. She has to own this.


She doesn't come across as a decision type person but yep was presented as such for sure.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 8, 2017)

Where does leave Brexit. Going ahead, but what does that do to the negotiations if May fucks off?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh man, I just found it funny all over again.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 8, 2017)

I do hope we don't end up with a tory govt because the SNP blew seats by calling for the second referendum on leaving the UK.  I like(d) Nicola Sturgeon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

bimble said:


> She doesn't come across as a decision type person but yep was presented as such for sure.


Fucking up another of those difficult decisions


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2017)

binka said:


> Gosh how on earth is he going to manage to stay up all night and have the energy to edit the Standard in the morning?



Him and Dave will be taking turns with the pig-head - roaring an Eton ditty - it's what they do.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It was May's decision, so ultimately it is her idea. She has to own this.


David Cameron realises tonight he's moved down to number 2 on the list of _Tories Who Made A Fucking Terrible Decision_.


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Oh man, I just found it funny all over again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> David Cameron realises tonight he's moved down to number 2 on the list of _Tories Who Made A Fucking Terrible Decision_.


Yeh he's having a good night


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> David Cameron realises tonight he's moved down to number 2 on the list of _Tories Who Made A Fucking Terrible Decision_.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

With all the excitement, I've only juat noticed LD up 6.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It was May's decision, so ultimately it is her idea. She has to own this.


I'd pay good money to see the look on Nick Timothy's face right now...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2017)

I was 100% certain of a complete massacre. I felt in my waters. If this be true on exit polls I need my waters changing


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2017)

Tess D'mayhem sketches out her new ink for tomorrow


----------



## treelover (Jun 8, 2017)

LD's  saying absolutely no coalition with the Tories.


----------



## agricola (Jun 8, 2017)

chilango said:


> I'm struggling with the idea of the Tories gaining in places like Wrexham and Alyn & Deeside too.



Wrexham is probably mostly down to the complete mess the local Council have made of the town - it did use to have quite a bit of charm, but they've torn the heart out of it.  Alyn and Deeside has always had a significant number of Tory votes, especially on the posh side of Buckley.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2017)

When do we get to see the* actual* , real money tree ?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 8, 2017)

Brexit talks open in 11 days


----------



## J Ed (Jun 8, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I was 100% certain of a complete massacre. I felt in my waters. If this be true on exit polls I need my waters changing



I was as well, especially after talking to people today. Just as after chatting with people in 2015 I was sure that Labour would win. Happy to report I obviously know nothing!!


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I was 100% certain of a complete massacre. I felt in my waters. If this be true on exit polls I need my waters changing


Well, I almost did a little pee in my pants when I saw it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

treelover said:


> LD's  saying absolutely no coalition with the Tories.


So that means they definitely will.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

treelover said:


> LD's  saying absolutely no coalition with the Tories.


Informal agreement to prop them up instead... if the numbers give them that leverage.

If there's one thing you need to remember, it is 'do not believe a word libdems say'.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 8, 2017)

might not have a government to do it  ?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2017)

03gills said:


> Robert Peston currently having a breakdown over on ITV.


*switched over... Oh yes, the sense of shock feels a lot more palpable on ITV


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

treelover said:


> LD's  saying absolutely no coalition with the Tories.


Yeah, but they are lying scum.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

phillm said:


> When do we get to see the* actual* , real money tree ?



It's on Corbyn's allotment, he shoots trespassers.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm loving the audience's spontaneous laughter track over c4's commentary from May's seat.

"Red faced furious tories" cropped up a few times.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

How are people keeping up with all this? I have 5 tabs open and two phones!


----------



## not a trot (Jun 8, 2017)

Santino said:


> Normans sighted off the south coast.



Tebbit drowning himself.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 8, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I was 100% certain of a complete massacre. I felt in my waters. If this be true on exit polls I need my waters changing


You and me both


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Raining in London... 'one day a rain will come to wash the scum off all the streets'.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 8, 2017)

Sweet FA said:


> I think Kuenssberg just suggested it could be a protest vote because people are resentful at being asked to vote again.



I'm pretty sure she called the Labour vote "insurgent" rather than "REsurgent" earlier....Fruedian slip?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> It's on Corbyn's allotment, he shoots trespassers.


History's greatest monster.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 8, 2017)

Please let Amber Rudd lose her seat! I would fucking love it


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

I wish they'd just fucking sit in silence for all the hours where they have nothing of value to say. Maybe play with their phones or something.


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

Coalition builder indeed.   It's a tablet.


----------



## Carvaged (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't think I've ever been so relieved by an Exit Poll before. Goodbye Theresa May, you LOST.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Brexit talks open in 11 days


Ah, Jeremy, come in!


----------



## JimW (Jun 8, 2017)

They're at the Titanic Centre in Belfast, how unsinkably appropriate


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2017)

What's wrong with the Scots? Wasn't the situation a few years ago that the Tories looked like they were going to be extinct ?


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 8, 2017)

Been canvassing a couple of times the past 2 weeks and did not get the sense that I was going to be pleasantly surprised tonight. Bit worried this poll will be off though...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2017)

I've missed the cgi


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Tim Farron currently phoning party leaders telling them all he's got sweets at his house and his mum will let them stay up late if he can use the toilet in Number 10 once or twice.


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2017)

Labour-Mr Fishfinger coalition on the cards?


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> What's wrong with the Scots? Wasn't the situation a few years ago that the Tories looked like they were going to be extinct ?


Union. Tactical voting on a grand scale.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)

The Pale King said:


> Been canvassing a couple of times the past 2 weeks and did not get the sense that I was going to be pleasantly surprised tonight. Bit worried this poll will be off though...


have a feeling it is


----------



## 8den (Jun 8, 2017)

If Corbyn gets in by scrapping together a coalition that includes Sinn Fein, I may die laughing.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2017)

JimW said:


> They're at the Titanic Centre in Belfast, how unsinkably appropriate


Tried to get into see a film there once , large queues so I nipped to the front but they said women and children first.


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I've missed the cgi


You really didn't.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

Still working on key figures to included in the inevitable "Theresa May...Anthony Eden...Margeret Thatcher...Sirrrr Alan Sugar...Rupert Murdoch...Amber Rudd...David Davis...something in Norwegian...something in Norwegian repeated...Can you hear me...Can you hear me...your boys took a hell of a beating...A HELL OF A BEATING" post.

Not getting carried away - still think this is a bloody nose at best, bit I've had a face like a smacked arse the last 24 hours as the steam ran out the campaign. Even if Labour Coalition don't make it over the line, it's a whopping endorsement of Corbynism and a rejection of MSM lead evil.


----------



## 8den (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Where are all those fuckers who were saying that Corbyn was going to wipe out the Labour party and we had to vote for Yvonne Cooper or Owen Smith instead?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

The Pale King said:


> Been canvassing a couple of times the past 2 weeks and did not get the sense that I was going to be pleasantly surprised tonight. Bit worried this poll will be off though...



It will be, not sure how mind. S'all random speculation at the moment isn't it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 8, 2017)

Imagine a DUP-TORY coalition.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Where are all those fuckers who were saying that Corbyn was going to wipe out the Labour party and we had to vote for Yvonne Cooper or Owen Smith instead?



Saying exactly the same thing, only more quietly, to themselves in bitter and hushed tones.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Imagine a DUP-TORY coalition.


Wow, he's being rather honest here.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 8, 2017)

If the exit poll is right there are some serious fucking questions to be asked of the Welsh Labour leadership.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Where are all those fuckers who were saying that Corbyn was going to wipe out the Labour party and we had to vote for Yvonne Cooper or Owen Smith instead?



Who?


----------



## bimble (Jun 8, 2017)

My £10 bet on JC for PM is not lost yet !


----------



## binka (Jun 8, 2017)

I think it's nice for the NI correspondents that for once people might actually pay attention to what they have to say rather than just changing channels every time they come on


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm not a fan of David Mitchell, but his observation that if this poll is as far out as in 1992 it would mean no change for the Tories made me smile.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)

Sinn Fein MPs have just got to take their seats, if only so that can go and grin heartily at Tory MPs.


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

Who the fuck is this bloke?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 8, 2017)

https://inews.co.uk/essentials/news...17-time-result-constituency-seat-will-called/
Time results will be called

Apparently my result won't be in until 6am ..


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)

Brexit negotiations in 11 days, yeah?

Righto, good, good...


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 8, 2017)

even if the tories do a bit better than the exit poll suggests, the message is clear: we don't want their hard right bullshit


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Shhh, John Lansman, you're not important.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 8, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Imagine a DUP-TORY coalition.


NO NEVER


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jun 8, 2017)

Favelado said:


> Anyone know where you can watch a stream outside UK for election?



BBC live streaming on youtubes


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

aqua said:


> Who the fuck is this bloke?


John Landsman think they just said. Momentum bloke?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Peter Kellner statistician looks like Rupert Murdoch's astral projection.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)

Howay, the Toon beat Sunderland to the declaration!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 8, 2017)

first result


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Sue said:


> John Landsman think they just said. Momentum bloke?



Arch politicker in Momentum, technically runs it but no one cares. No one I know anyway.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Shows how much the Tories were willing to gamble with the country's future that they would sign Article 50 and then call an election that could lead to this chaotic negotiating situation.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 8, 2017)

Superdupastupor said:


> BBC live streaming on youtubes


thank you


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

(The exit Polls are solely for the TV stations, right? They could be trolling us to stay up for viewing figures, )


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Low turnout, well, compared to the hype, still, good.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

24k!


----------



## Mation (Jun 8, 2017)

Go on Newcastle!!!!!!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

67% turnout in Newcastle looks pretty high for a safe seat

EDIT: Up 10%


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Low turnout, well, compared to the hype, still, good.


67% turnout? That's up from last year

But UKIP, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rekil (Jun 8, 2017)

Downing St gates to get a makeover?


----------



## binka (Jun 8, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> 67% turnout in Newcastle looks pretty high for a safe seat


57.5% 2 years ago


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm actually working up real physical anxiety symptoms


----------



## JimW (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Low turnout, well, compared to the hype, still, good.


Just said referendum levels for Newcastle so good surely


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2017)

but yes, not looking good for the exit poll is it


----------



## Tankus (Jun 8, 2017)

Faisal Islam 
✔@faisalislam
"If exit poll is near right PM could be the shortest serving inhabitant of Downing St since Andrew Bonar Law in 1922" -


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Tim Farron currently phoning party leaders telling them all he's got sweets at his house and his mum will let them stay up late if he can use the toilet in Number 10 once or twice.



and if you want gay sex - after lights out and  please keep the noise down.


----------



## oryx (Jun 8, 2017)

BBC saying exit poll was over optimistic for labour in Newcastle


----------



## JimW (Jun 8, 2017)

aqua said:


> but yes, not looking good for the exit poll is it


Two percent swing where you're massively ahead is pretty decent


----------



## hermitical (Jun 8, 2017)

Favelado said:


> thank you



I'm using firstonetv.eu to stream 3 channels at the moment!


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)

That's actually not good.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

copliker said:


> Downing St gates to get a makeover?
> 
> View attachment 108842



Calling me a pleb so y'are eh?


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2017)

Tankus said:


> Faisal Islam
> ✔@faisalislam
> "If exit poll is near right PM could be the shortest serving inhabitant of Downing St since Andrew Bonar Law in 1922" -



Tories will be queing up to shit in her mouth - lib dem Mark Oaten stylee.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 8, 2017)

Let's not get too excited about Newcastle Central. I'm afraid it's going to be a bellwether in the sense that there'll be a small but not insignificant drift to Labour in lots of places where they were definitely going to win anyway...


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Can I just say this:

Newcastle Central turnout has grown from 58% to 67%.  That's a 21% of the non-voters last time choosing to vote this time.  It's the energising of the previous non-voters that is the key, and this is what a lot of us have been saying ever since Corbyn was elected.  Again -- it's that 20% scenario in my swing model that was predicting this exit poll.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

I saw a cat lying on a Labour poster earlier, that means Corbyn is going to be President of the US too. May as well join in with the omen interpretation eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

phillm said:


> Tories will be queing up to shit in her mouth - lib dem Mark Oaten stylee.


I understand it's a recognised fetish


----------



## Favelado (Jun 8, 2017)

Poll wonk having a bit of Brian Hanhra O'harrahan moment,


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2017)

Jesus Christ that John Landsman must be one of the most uninspired lefties I have seen for a while , about as much depth and clarity as a muddy puddle.


----------



## strung out (Jun 8, 2017)

1-0, now park the bus!


----------



## Mation (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh that poor polster man  Why won't anyone tell him that when he had a nap one side of his hair went up?


----------



## Tankus (Jun 8, 2017)

the Daleks won in sunderland south


----------



## Santino (Jun 8, 2017)

Look at that Sunderland lib dem.


----------



## agricola (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> I saw a cat lying on a Labour poster earlier, that means Corbyn is going to be President of the US too. May as well join in with the omen interpretation eh?



I saw a member of Team GB from London 2012 in our Tesco's earlier, if we are collecting omens.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 8, 2017)

Tankus said:


> Daleks won in sunderland south



Brilliant


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

Tankus said:


> Daleks won in sunderland south


this was her big TV moment


----------



## Mation (Jun 8, 2017)

Sunderland is sound


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 8, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> Let's not get too excited about Newcastle Central. I'm afraid it's going to be a bellwether in the sense that there'll be a small but not insignificant drift to Labour in lots of places where they were definitely going to win anyway...


Looks similar in Sunderland - safe lab seat, so less of a rise in Lab vote.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I understand it's a recognised fetish



add poppers, oranges and lingerie whilst they're at it...hopefully some of the bastards will auto-axphisate during the exit-process.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

that LD candidate doesn't look very old!


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuck, that Sunderland result doesn't look great. That exit poll is shite.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

Too early to say the exit poll is falling short, but...


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

agricola said:


> I saw a member of Team GB from London 2012 in our Tesco's earlier, if we are collecting omens.


I ran out of marmite and then ripped a massive hole in the van tyre ... today could only get better tbh


----------



## scifisam (Jun 8, 2017)

wiskey said:


> that LD candidate doesn't look very old!



Too young to vote for himself


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Good evening, we're outside Tim Farron's house... and now we're going to throw eggs at it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

100% majority - looking good!


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2017)

Sunderland sounds like a Eurovision Song Contest vote from Albania when Katy Boyle was doing it in black and white


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh god help us. Tim Farron is a 'kingmaker'


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I ran out of marmite and then ripped a massive hole in the van tyre ... today could only get better tbh



The universe telling you that under Corbyn there'll be no need to worry about Marmite because we'll all have nationalised vats full of it to dive into.


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2017)

I'll say it again. I think the swing to Labour in Northern Labour seats will be substantially smaller than in Southern Tory seats. 

Bigger swings that win Southern seats are more valuable that racking up extra votes in safe Labour holds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Fuck, that Sunderland result doesn't look great. That exit poll is shite.


That's polls for you, wilf


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> 100% majority - looking good!


it always goes like this, I go to bed vaguely optimistic at about 2am and wake up a few hours later to misery


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2017)

These tory cunts are picking up more ukip votes than I'm comfortable with


----------



## weltweit (Jun 8, 2017)

12 am
Washington & Sunderland West

12.30 am
Kettering Swindon North

1 am
Antrim North Battersea Foyle Newcastle upon Tyne Central Newcastle upon Tyne East Nuneaton Putney

Read more at: https://inews.co.uk/essentials/news...17-time-result-constituency-seat-will-called/


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 8, 2017)

Going to bed, hope that the less-than-enormous Labour swing isn't indicative of anything more ominous.

It's also looking like we can stop looking at the Scots as the saviours of democracy and instead start blaming them for letting the Tories back in again...


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> The universe telling you that under Corbyn there'll be no need to worry about Marmite because we'll all have nationalised vats full of it to dive into.


If only he'd made more of that bit of his manifesto!


----------



## agricola (Jun 8, 2017)

wiskey said:


> it always goes like this, I go to bed vaguely optimistic at about 2am and wake up a few hours later to misery



God bless shift work.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

That Sunderland result was not good, I knew it


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 8, 2017)

Bed time. See yous at about 5.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Houghton and Sunderland South turnout from 56% to 61%, so non-voter engagement is just over 10% there


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 8, 2017)

Shit not good


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2017)

Trump's won. *WTF.*


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Can I just say this:
> 
> Newcastle Central turnout has grown from 58% to 67%.  That's a 21% of the non-voters last time choosing to vote this time.  It's the energising of the previous non-voters that is the key, and this is what a lot of us have been saying ever since Corbyn was elected.  Again -- it's that 20% scenario in my swing model that was predicting this exit poll.


If you're gloating about this, I'm going to too...

A week ago on here, I predicted Con 300 Lab 270 SNP 50 Libdems 10, based on a much larger turnout, particularly among the young.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Fuck, that Sunderland result doesn't look great. That exit poll is shite.


You'd be stupid to predict on the basis of 2 seats... so I will: a leave seat and a remain/leave split seat, both showing smaller swings than expected.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)

Holy hell, Neil Hamilton.

Off ye fuck, mate.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 8, 2017)

I have to work tomorrow - off to bed.  Have fun people and here's hoping when I get up, the Tories are out.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

And our permanent niche will be sitting outside Parliament, asking passing MPs if they'll get us into the Commons bars.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

It's almost like 1992, the very first results show how it will go  

I so want to be wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

pennimania said:


> That Sunderland result was not good, I knew it


how is that not a good result?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If you're gloating about this, I'm going to too...
> 
> A week ago on here, I predicted Con 300 Lab 270 SNP 50 Libdems 10, based on a much larger turnout, particularly among the young.


Let's see how that looks in the morning


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2017)

If the Tories have done shit but get a majority/LibDem coalition partner do we end up with Boris as PM?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Fuck, that Sunderland result doesn't look great. That exit poll is shite.



Big leave area. Precisely where you'd expect Labour to do less well than average.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> how is that not a good result?


Swing to tories of 3.5%


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Sunderland and Newcastle are both highly non-indicative for various reasons, and the BBC don't seem to understand this.  The swing is not from Tory to Labour, really, it is from UKIP to Tory and UKIP to Labour, but more of the latter than the former.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 8, 2017)

Anyway off to bed here. Remember Jesus was a black man, and Reagan is the devil.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If you're gloating about this, I'm going to too...
> 
> A week ago on here, I predicted Con 300 Lab 270 SNP 50 Libdems 10, based on a much larger turnout, particularly among the young.



You did well and have every right to gloat.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> how is that not a good result?


Swing to Con


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> how is that not a good result?



Too many UKIP going straight to Tories. Safe seat though, as others have said I'm not sure it's a great measure of anything.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> how is that not a good result?


Not a swing to labour. But this has limited relevance, tbh. Two safe Labour seats held safely.


----------



## 8den (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2017)

chilango said:


> I'll say it again. I think the swing to Labour in Northern Labour seats will be substantially smaller than in Southern Tory seats.
> 
> Bigger swings that win Southern seats are more valuable that racking up extra votes in safe Labour holds.


Yep, Tories seem to be picking up most of the ukip votes which is to be expected given the Brexit result. It'll get interesting further south.


----------



## bimble (Jun 8, 2017)

S☼I said:


> If the Tories have done shit but get a majority/LibDem coalition partner do we end up with Boris as PM?


Fuck. Now I won't be able to sleep at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Swing to tories of 3.5%


i was only looking at the 4.4% gain


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 8, 2017)

chilango said:


> I'll say it again. I think the swing to Labour in Northern Labour seats will be substantially smaller than in Southern Tory seats.
> 
> Bigger swings that win Southern seats are more valuable that racking up extra votes in safe Labour holds.



True, but for measure, all polls were predicting a swing *towards* Conservative in these areas.

Edit: wrote that before is seen Sunderland. Any particular reason Sunderland is so different to Newcastle?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> You'd be stupid to predict on the basis of 2 seats... so I will: a leave seat and a remain/leave split seat, both showing smaller swings than expected.



Hmm...I think for the referendum they gave a good indicator of what was happening.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 8, 2017)

In safe Labour seats Corbyn-haters might decide to stick it to him knowing it's unlikely to damage Labour. In marginal seats they might hold their noses and vote Labour. (Don't think the same holds for May). So I'm not sure results in safe seats like Newcastle and Sunderland mean much.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

To quell my anxiety Theresa May needs to get a spot in the cemetery.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2017)

Will May bring back fox hunting now ?


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> how is that not a good result?


Wasn't there a swing to the Tories? 

I will be delighted if I'm wrong


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Big leave area. Precisely where you'd expect Labour to do less well than average.


If they had got their position right they would have done better than average


----------



## Cid (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> how is that not a good result?



Tories have a higher percentage of the vote.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

phillm said:


> You did well and have every right to gloat.


Going to go to sleep now and wake up to discover the exit poll was wrong.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

Who cares - the Tories will probably win...But right here, right now, we've had 'this hour'. The impending whitewash has been averted. Whatever happens, May has fucked it.

But saddle up, it's going to be a long night...


----------



## JimW (Jun 8, 2017)

Local exit polls have Labour regaining Stroud.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> But saddle up, it's going to be a long night...


It's going to be a long five years.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

(Fancy an exit poll on number of pages this thread will end up at? I'm going with 110 by midnight tomorrow...)


----------



## 03gills (Jun 8, 2017)

pennimania said:


> It's almost like 1992, the very first results show how it will go
> 
> I so want to be wrong.



"Oh noes the swing to Labour after just two declared results wasn't as big as predicted, let's all have a nervous breakdown"

Look, even if the exit poll is as wrong as it was in 92, that leaves us exactly where we started before the election. Y'all need to chill... People were talking about a 200 seat majority less than 4 weeks ago, now look where we are.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack Straw, first of the cunts.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2017)

on tweeter


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Still looks like the Demon Headmaster.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

I fucking hate that Kuenssburg woman. Always thought she was after Nick Robinson's job, perhaps she had a wax image of him in her boudoir and ritually pierced it with false nails.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

Barking_Mad said:


> True, but for measure, all polls were predicting a swing *towards* Conservative in these areas.
> 
> Edit: wrote that before is seen Sunderland. Any particular reason Sunderland is so different to Newcastle?


More Leave


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

03gills said:


> "Oh noes the swing to Labour after just two declared results wasn't as big as predicted, let's all have a nervous breakdown"
> 
> Look, even if the exit poll is as wrong as it was in 92, that leaves us exactly where we started before the election. Y'all need to chill... People were talking about a 200 seat majority less than 4 weeks ago, now look where we are.


Fuck that. Anything short of a hung parliament is now officially shit.


----------



## A380 (Jun 8, 2017)

Going to bed. 

Everyone one knows Torys lie in exit polls like people who claim never to have pissed in the sink. 

Correct for people who can't even admit what they've done and May's got her working majority.

Still at least people are sticking to the one thread.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

If there's any reason why I'm glad I voted Labour it's to fuck off twats like Straw


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuck off Straw, the party hasn't got behind Corbyn at all, you disingenuous shite.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

Straw choking on his words.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Jack Straw - Here are all the reasons why this is nothing to do with Corbyn.


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack Straw, first of the cunts.


He's fucking hating this.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

cunt cunt cunt


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Blanked out there, did he just say Labour had to compromise with the Tories?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

McDonnell you fuck Not fucking McDonald. 

Wanker


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

This psephologist is such an academic.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

A gay friend on FB just commented this is  'Eurovison for heterosexuals'


----------



## nogojones (Jun 8, 2017)

Jack Straw. What a wanker


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> This psephologist is such an academic.



Bring back Anthony King, I had a massive crush on him from age 12 just because I loved his accent.

Sadly, he died quite recently.


----------



## bimble (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> This psephologist is such an academic.


He has good hair.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 8, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Wasn't there a swing to the Tories?
> 
> I will be delighted if I'm wrong


More complicated than that. UKIP vote went mostly but not entirely to the Tories. So if only considering Con & Lab, a swing to the Tories, but then that's a questionable representation. Either way, daft to extrapolate in such a divided landscape IMO.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2017)

Kelner thinks the exit poll is worthless, he just won't admit it


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> This psephologist is such an academic.


Bless im. I quite like him.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> A gay friend on FB just commented this is  'Eurovison for heterosexuals'


I watched Eurovision too, though.  Although mostly for the voting, admittedly.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuckng Clegg on ITV.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 8, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> If they had got their position right they would have done better than average



They won, comfortably. They could have traded doing better there with doing worse in more marginal constituencies, I think that would have been a mistake.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> What's wrong with the Scots? Wasn't the situation a few years ago that the Tories looked like they were going to be extinct ?


It remains to be seen what will happen, but it could be that Labour becomes the 2nd party in Scotland. It may be that the SNP seat losses will mainly be to Labour. 

But the idea that Tories were extinct in Scotland was always a myth: the truth is that their distribution was non optimal for FPTP purposes.

But hold off before expecting a Tory surge in Scotland: it might be a Labour surge. And if so, it was with no campaign at all. It's all overspill from Corbyn.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 8, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fuck off Straw, the party hasn't got behind Corbyn at all, you disingenuous shite.



The PLP did manage to suspend its practice of immediately moving to undermine his every movement for the duration of the campaign. Straw is a cunt, though.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 8, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> Fuckng Clegg on ITV.


Still pretending we'd of been Greece without him.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Kelner thinks the exit poll is worthless, he just won't admit it


tbh he doesn't know what he's talking about, surely. Two fucking safe labour seats.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

Majority of 80 still possible.

Stop fucking toying with our emotions.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 8, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Kelner thinks the exit poll is worthless, he just won't admit it



He doesn't want it to be true, that's all.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> Fuckng Clegg on ITV.


Gideon and Ball too. What the hideous fuck?!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Raheem said:


> The PLP did manage to suspend its practice of immediately moving to undermine his every movement for the duration of the campaign. Straw is a cunt, though.


That interview was him congratulating _himself_ for not sabotaging Corbyn. Fuck me.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Raheem said:


> He doesn't want it to be true, that's all.


Who does he work for? Has he been predicting tory majorities? Bet he has. 

It's professional jealousy.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh he doesn't know what he's talking about, surely. Two fucking safe labour seats.


I certainly think I prefer a carefully calculated consequence of a 30,000 person poll than an extrapolation from two highly unusual safe Labour seats.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)

Raheem said:


> The PLP did manage to suspend its practice of immediately moving to undermine his every movement for the duration of the campaign.


Only nationally. Locally in a lot of places it was still "I'm an independent MP, vote your constituency, not the party leader" and all that bollocks.

Not trying to actively sabotage your leader is not the same as support, which is what Straw said (or words to that effect).


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2017)

Watching CNN - YouGov saying a small Tory majority - apparently postal votes could make a difference re exit poll.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2017)

Raheem said:


> He doesn't want it to be true, that's all.



If the exit poll is remotely correct I think his shares in Yougov have just soared


----------



## 8den (Jun 8, 2017)

The view from Brussels right now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2017)

if kettering is due to return at 12.30 then I will still be awake. There is absolutely no chance its going anywhere other than hollobone


Straw jack can do one as well


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2017)

C4: Bloody hell - is Andy Davis Tim Farron's long-lost little brother?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Majority of 80 still possible.
> 
> Stop fucking toying with our emotions.


Well, look at this:


----------



## Raheem (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Who does he work for? Has he been predicting tory majorities? Bet he has.
> 
> It's professional jealousy.



I think he predicted Tories gaining 44 seats, unless I've got him confused with another one. And he's transparently a Tory.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Mad night. Straw gutted that labour have done better. Osborne delighted that the tories have fucked it up.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

HASTINGS...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)

Fucking hell, Channel 4 have Paxtwat, Alistair Campbell and Ann Widdecombe, ITV have the aforementioned Gideon and Balls.

It's like they don't _want_ us to watch


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

Channel 4 is definitely more fun!


----------



## AllEternalsHeck (Jun 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> But hold off before expecting a Tory surge in Scotland: it might be a Labour surge. And if so, it was with no campaign at all. It's all overspill from Corbyn.



This is why I voted Labour in Glasgow South.  I genuinely had no idea who the candidate was (Eileen Dinning).  There isn't even much information to find online.  I wanted to support Corbyn's Labour in some way so just took a punt.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 8, 2017)

"First the dementia tax, then the u turn, then not admitting the u turn..." :lol:

(Itv)


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Amber Rudd gone into hiding, cyanide pills all the way.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2017)

Labour think Rudd is OUT!!!!!!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

AllEternalsHeck said:


> This is why I voted Labour in Glasgow South.  I genuinely had no idea who the candidate was (Eileen Dinning).  There isn't even much information to find online.  I wanted to support Corbyn's Labour in some way so just took a punt.


I didn't give a fuck who my candidate was. My vote was for Corbyn/McDonnell.


----------



## prunus (Jun 8, 2017)

Yougov's special big data model looking rather good so far...*  Their overall prediction is even worse for the tories than the exit poll...  fingers crossed

* yes, almost no data, but let us hope for a while yet...


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

(I'm being embarrassingly 'like' happy on this thread. )


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2017)

Corax said:


> C4: Bloody hell - is Andy Davis Tim Farron's long-lost little brother?


Pic won't embed grr - https://fournews-assets-prod-s3b-ew1-aws-c4-pml.s3.amazonaws.com/media/2017/05/andy-davies.jpg


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

BYE BYE RUDD
RUDD BYE BYE


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> I watched Eurovision too, though.  Although mostly for the voting, admittedly.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

Ann Widdecombe looks like she's working on her persona for Celebrity Big Brother.

Or has she already done that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2017)

amber rudd out + lib dem lost deposit would be two for the price of one


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> BYE BYE RUDD
> RUDD BYE BYE


And if that happens, the beeb's initial exit poll predictions had her holding on...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 8, 2017)

Amber Rudd


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Amber Rudd gone into hiding, cyanide pills all the way.


She's following the leader, the leader, the leader...


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

So, YouGov have basically set the new paradigm for how polling needs to be performed.  Generalised linear modelling of demographic effects.  Fair play to them.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fucking hell, Channel 4 have Paxtwat, Alistair Campbell and Ann Widdecombe, ITV have the aforementioned Gideon and Balls.
> 
> It's like they don't _want_ us to watch


C4 have got David Mitchell though


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> So, YouGov have basically set the new paradigm for how polling needs to be performed.  Generalised linear modelling of demographic effects.  Fair play to them.



I'm still putting my faith in sheep entrails.


----------



## 8den (Jun 8, 2017)

As good as this result may be, it'll be really depressing when you see how it played out if PR was in place.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

Sue said:


> (I'm being embarrassingly 'like' happy on this thread. )


Me to. Anything about Rudd is getting one.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Corax said:


> C4 have got David Mitchell though



Not a selling point, unless they've given up on the election and decided to do a panel show instead.


----------



## AllEternalsHeck (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I didn't give a fuck who my candidate was. My vote was for Corbyn/McDonnell.



My one concern was that Scottish Labour are notoriously shit.  I think in one of the council elections they were going to form a coalition with the Tories to oppose the SNP.  A lot of them were anti-Corbyn.  But in the end it's as you say, I was voting for Corbyn (indirectly).

For years I've said I'd vote Labour if they returned to what Labour are supposed to be all about.  It just felt like the right thing to do.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

8den said:


> As good as this result may be, it'll be really depressing when you see how it played out if PR was in place.


Not really. Tories will have more seats than pr would have given them.


----------



## Santino (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> So, YouGov have basically set the new paradigm for how polling needs to be performed.  Generalised linear modelling of demographic effects.  Fair play to them.


I've been saying this for years.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2017)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Amber Rudd


... Maggie Thatcher, Theresa May, Boris Johnson, Michael Slithering Govething.... your boys took _ONE HELLUVA BEATING_!!


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> And if that happens, the beeb's initial exit poll predictions had her holding on...


And YouGov had her losing.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

AllEternalsHeck said:


> My one concern was that Scottish Labour are notoriously shit.  I think in one of the council elections they were going to form a coalition with the Tories to oppose the SNP.  A lot of them were anti-Corbyn.  But in the end it's as you say, I was voting for Corbyn (indirectly).
> 
> For years I've said I'd vote Labour if they returned to what Labour are supposed to be all about.  It just felt like the right thing to do.



If Corbyn stays, or the Left stays in charge at least, there'll be a focus put on Scottish Labour sooner or later, get rid of the worst of them.


----------



## JimW (Jun 8, 2017)

Blunkett on ITV congratulating Corbyn then having a dig the old twat


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Not a selling point, unless they've given up on the election and decided to do a panel show instead.


At the moment we've got an exit poll, and the Tyne - so for now then yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

Corax said:


> C4 have got David Mitchell though


surely he's even more offputting than the rest?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> And YouGov had her losing.


One or two polling companies will be having some awkward discussions tomorrow. ICM, Mori... now, then, I think we need to discuss your contract.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> If Corbyn stays, or the Left stays in charge at least, there'll be a focus put on Scottish Labour sooner or later, get rid of the worst of them.


Surely jim murphy gone already


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> surely he's even more offputting than the rest?


You think?  I quite like him.  I guess I can imagine his schtick grating if not your cuppa tea though.

Mind you, I find myself liking Alistair Campbell on this kind of thing, even though I hate myself for it... 

Paxman can fuck off though.


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2017)

North East Wales  

I was at the count in Delyn in 1992 when Labour gained it from the Tories. I'll take it personally if the Tories win it back.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Priti Patel looks and sounds like she runs over homeless people in her BMW.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

JimW said:


> Blunkett on ITV congratulating Corbyn then having a dig the old twat


Fuck me they're digging them up, aren't they? 

Come on Blair. Show your cunting face. 

And Brown.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

Corax said:


> You think?  I quite like him.  I guess I can imagine his schtick grating if not your cuppa tea though.


posh gratingly voiced cunt


----------



## AllEternalsHeck (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> If Corbyn stays, or the Left stays in charge at least, there'll be a focus put on Scottish Labour sooner or later, get rid of the worst of them.



This is what I was thinking.

I've seen quite a few people on fb/twitter etc agonising over the decision but eventually voting for labour.  Complaining that the decision would've been easier if Scottish Labour weren't such cunts, but biting the bullet in the end.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2017)

It's happening. We're going to have Trump in the White House and Boris in Number 10. I hereby volunteer for a one-way journey to Mars.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Priti Patel looks and sounds like she runs over homeless people in her BMW.


 

spot on


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2017)

Santino said:


> I've been saying this for years.


A lone voice in the wilderness


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Channel 4 is definitely more fun!



Thanks for the tip off - you're right !


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> One or two polling companies will be having some awkward discussions tomorrow. ICM, Mori... now, then, I think we need to discuss your contract.


Too willing to just stick with tried and failed methods.  You have to innovate properly when things are proven inadequate, not just try to patch it up with crude fixes.


----------



## Edie (Jun 8, 2017)

Exit poll is off.

Night all.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Priti Patel looks and sounds like she runs over homeless people in her BMW.





I was just thinking she had a stylist on hand in case this happened. The jockeying begins.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> posh gratingly voiced cunt



Read his book once, boring as fuck, even by his own admission his life is dull. Only useful as a prop for funnier people, which he does quite well tbf.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)

Bloody hell, Ch 4 have an audience as well.

I like Mitchel, but the others are intolerable self-important blowhards.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 8, 2017)

S☼I said:


> It's happening. We're going to have Trump in the White House and Boris in Number 10. I hereby volunteer for a one-way journey to Mars.



Boris looks a spent force to me - he had his chance but bottled it post-EU ref, and he looked really out of sorts on telly last week.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> posh gratingly voiced cunt


He is a cunt, but I quite like him.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 8, 2017)

Night Edie x


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 8, 2017)

my experiences in Wolves today mean I'm convinced the new (left) Labour candidate has won the Wolves SW marginal (which Labour do currently hold)


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fuck me they're digging them up, aren't they?
> 
> Come on Blair. Show your cunting face.
> 
> And Brown.


Should of had them on before would have given Corbyn another % at least


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Nary a cheer for the UKIP fella.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 8, 2017)

Julie Elected or Julie Elliot?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Boris looks a spent force to me - he had his chance but bottled it post-EU ref, and he looked really out of sorts on telly last week.


Trump looked dead in the water and ridiculous when Obama flayed him alive at that Press Dinner they have over there.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

It's _really_ hard not to do smug face the moment your victory is announced, isn't it?


----------



## prunus (Jun 8, 2017)

Still looking like yougov is on target (or slightly underestimating labour)....


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 8, 2017)

I can't even watch C4 online. I've disabled my adblocking on their domain, and it still won't let me watch.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 8, 2017)

The exit polls seem a bit fucked. Maybe because Tories vote by post rather than going in to polling offices?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2017)

Hope you're right though obvs stethoscope


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

Rudd not giving interviews. Lol.

Sorry if it's been said already. But it's still funny.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 8, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Hope you're right though obvs stethoscope



Who fucking knows, really


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Rudd not giving interviews. Lol.



Taking a lead from the boss


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

Sunderland Central, not good.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 8, 2017)

Why / how are these three NE seats the fastest in getting their results in?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

Tories doing better in these seats than in 2015 but only really going back to where they were in 2010 and before (i.e. before the real rise of UKIP)


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Sunderland Central, not good.



As others have said not majorly bad either. Pessimistic as I am this isn't the thing to send you searching for the razor blades.


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't think this one is that easy to call. May not being able to claim a fresh mandate is a victory in itself tho. So fingers crossed for that.


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2017)

Seeing the LD candidates lining up on stage at the declarations, it looks like they've fielded a succession of twelve year olds.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> The exit polls seem a bit fucked. Maybe because Tories vote by post rather than going in to polling offices?


Heard of at least a couple of people who said "would have voted Labour but already voted Tory by post"


----------



## 8den (Jun 8, 2017)

God the c4 coverage is weird....


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

The ukip thing is hard to work out. It suggests perhaps tories can count on an 80-90 % share of former UKIP votes. But there are are lots of parts of the country where UKIP did badly last time. 

But all this shit is from one region. It counts for little.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> The exit polls seem a bit fucked. Maybe because Tories vote by post rather than going in to polling offices?


Also people vote early, and Labour picked up momentum as the campaign went on.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

how can you possibly see a pattern when you only have three results


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2017)

C4 is a laugh.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 8, 2017)

tbh these North East results are making me very nervous about the West Midland marginals.


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2017)

Tories can get swings of 2.5% in safe Labour seats all night long.

That's not where the battle will be. 

The swing will not be uniform nationally.

When do the first Southern seats come in?

Wales is worrying me though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Sunderland Central, not good.


It is if you want the YouGov model to be right. It's bang on again.


----------



## magneze (Jun 8, 2017)

wiskey said:


> how can you possibly see a pattern when you only have three results


Desperation to fill airtime at the moment!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Heard of at least a couple of people who said "would have voted Labour but already voted Tory by post"


Two questions (genuine ones)

what % is postal votes?

how much earlier do they vote?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Corax said:


> Seeing the LD candidates lining up on stage at the declarations, it looks like they've fielded a succession of twelve year olds.



Heard Tim Farron speak? He talks to everyone as if they're a child, party reflects it.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 8, 2017)

this is shit


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 8, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Why / how are these three NE seats the fastest in getting their results in?


I think it's just become a bit of a tradition for them, presumably they throw a lot of people at it.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Two questions (genuine ones)
> 
> what % is postal votes?
> 
> how much earlier do they vote?


think i heard somebody on the bbc say 25% (might have misheard)


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> this is shit



This is nothing.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 8, 2017)

wiskey said:


> how can you possibly see a pattern when you only have three results


At the moment R4 is just saying that the tories are doing better in these three seats than the national exit poll predicted.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Two questions (genuine ones)
> 
> what % is postal votes?
> 
> how much earlier do they vote?


No fucking clue.

Genuine answer


----------



## Favelado (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Two questions (genuine ones)
> 
> what % is postal votes?
> 
> how much earlier do they vote?



I sent mine off two weeks ago I think.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

tried to watch C4... computer said no


----------



## prunus (Jun 8, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Sunderland Central, not good.



Not necessarily - below exit poll, but exit poll extrapolates largely from marginals.  Sunderland Central result bang on for Yougov model, which overall predicts 304/269 Tory/Labour - i.e. better (from my point of view) than the exit poll.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 8, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Sunderland Central, not good.



It's that UKIP vote mostly shifting to the Tories. Which is why I maintain Labour should have got its house in order back during the referendum with proposing an alternative left leave approach (even if it still came out overall for remain).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2017)

Off to sleep. Still predict Tory maj of 25-30


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> think i heard somebody on the bbc say 25% (might have misheard)


Yes, they said 25% earlier.


----------



## JimW (Jun 8, 2017)

Swindon North seems to have declared but not seen figures?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> This is nothing.


This. And I would be saying the same if it were the other way. The collapse of UKIP is a huge factor in certain parts of the country, not so in others. In the NE, it's really significant.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

wiskey said:


> how can you possibly see a pattern when you only have three results


Because they're indicative of a wider trend . 

And you know I don't want that to be true x


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Two questions (genuine ones)
> 
> what % is postal votes?
> 
> how much earlier do they vote?




The timing depends on where you are because the council send forms on different dates and also sometimes split it into batches. I only got my form a week ago. Some people got theirs a couple of weeks earlier.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> think i heard somebody on the bbc say 25% (might have misheard)


Thanks. Tbh that's way more than I would have guessed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

Independent bigot looking worried there:


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2017)

i place no relevance on Sunderland/ NE  given its Brexit history - all I am seeing is Kippers splitting 2/3 to tories, 1/3 to Labour. bit of an outlier really. the meat is in the dahn sarf numbers


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Two questions (genuine ones)
> 
> what % is postal votes?
> 
> how much earlier do they vote?



25% I think ish 

I think ours arrived about 3 weeks ago - I handed mine in to the polling station today


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> this is shit



I fear you're right 
 But we might both be wrong.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> It's that UKIP vote mostly shifting to the Tories. Which is why I maintain Labour should have got its house in order back during the referendum with proposing an alternative left leave approach (even if it still came out overall for remain).



Given the internal attacks at the time Corbyn wouldn't have gotten away with it. Plus the entire media coverage was handed to the right, Labour were never going to be given a serious platform.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 8, 2017)

Varoufakis on 4.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Amber Rudd gone into hiding, cyanide pills all the way.



Here's hoping!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Nick Clegg might lose his seat? Ooh lovely stuff.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

wiskey said:


> 25% I think ish
> 
> I think ours arrived about 3 weeks ago - I handed mine in to the polling station today


I voted over a week ago.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Independent bigot looking worried there:
> View attachment 108846


That's hilarious, and I am not even sure why.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2017)

Clegg to go?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Too many UKIP going straight to Tories. Safe seat though, as others have said I'm not sure it's a great measure of anything.


UKIP vote look


weltweit said:


> Why / how are these three NE seats the fastest in getting their results in?


probably a vain attempt to stave off privatisation


----------



## Sue (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Nick Clegg might lose his seat? Ooh lovely stuff.


Lin Dems concerned. Hah.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

pennimania said:


> I voted over a week ago.



Oh I filled mine in a week ago .... then it sat on my desk until I noticed it on Tuesday by which point I didn't trust the post.

I did the same thing in 2015


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

Please let Clegg go


----------



## moochedit (Jun 8, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Why / how are these three NE seats the fastest in getting their results in?



Maybe turnout is low so not many to count? Or maybe its to do with the size of the seat so doesnt take as long getting all the boxes to the counting center?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks to all who've replied. Can't keep up! Means postal votes are earlier and higher than I knew. But the swing to labour had already happened a week ago.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 8, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Given the internal attacks at the time Corbyn wouldn't have gotten away with it. Plus the entire media coverage was handed to the right, Labour were never going to be given a serious platform.



Oh yeah, I know. Just saying really.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

My twitter feed seems to be broadcasting BBC coverage one minute earlier than iplayer's 'live' feed - eh?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 8, 2017)

Bye Clegg


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> My twitter feed seems to be broadcasting BBC coverage one minute earlier than iplayer's 'live' feed - eh?



My phone and the BBC website both gave the exit poll results a minute before iplayer


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2017)

When is someone going to sort out the Hitler bunker scene video? Definitely due now.


----------



## JimW (Jun 8, 2017)

Seven point swing ti Labour


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2017)

4-0!

#CanWePlayYouEveryWeek


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2017)

Lib Dems now 'a bit worried' about Clegg


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

moochedit said:


> Maybe turnout is low so not many to count? Or maybe its to do with the size of the seat so doesnt take as long getting all the boxes to the counting center?


Bit of both. Also always safe seats so no danger of a recount. And they set up a system to get themselves on the telly.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

If YouGov carries on being this accurate, we won't need the actual election in the future.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2017)

Again Newcastle East back to to 90s type of result


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2017)

JimW said:


> Seven point swing ti Labour


Where was this?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2017)

I do very much like that UKIP is now basically the BNP. Fuck you, racists, that's how much you poll.


----------



## JimW (Jun 8, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Where was this?


Newcastle East, Con to Lab


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

The BBC are losing their grip on their poncy graphics!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

+11% in Swindon North. I know nothing about Swindon, but that's not bad is it?


----------



## Mation (Jun 8, 2017)

4-0


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 8, 2017)

Better swing there for Labour in Swindon North.


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2017)

Y'see? A result in the South that's better for Labour than the exit poll suggested...


----------



## YouSir (Jun 8, 2017)

Mation said:


> 4-0



4-1


----------



## prunus (Jun 9, 2017)

Yougov still on target....


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

YouGov got Swindon almost bang on too.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

chilango said:


> Y'see? A result in the South that's better for Labour than the exit poll suggested...



Proof enough for me, here we go...


----------



## Ole (Jun 9, 2017)

Swindon and Newcastle better for Labour than expected for the exit poll.

Keep calm


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Oh I filled mine in a week ago .... then it sat on my desk until I noticed it on Tuesday by which point I didn't trust the post.
> 
> I did the same thing in 2015


I did that with local elections  my problem is that I hate (personally) the SNP candidate and know he will be elected, but he'll, I'll always cite Labour except in Indyref


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Surprised there aren't more stupid/sponsored candidates in the early declarations, since they definitely get on telly and will be watched by a lot of people.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Newcastle and Swindon both better than the Exit Poll


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> 4-1


Curses


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

Five out of five for YouGov.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

chilango said:


> Y'see? A result in the South that's better for Labour than the exit poll suggested...


Yep, you might be right.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

Curtis reckons it looks good for Labour so far. Wonky hair but the boy knows his onions...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

The Pale King said:


> Curtis reckons it looks good for Labour so far. Wonky hair but the boy knows his onions...


Held his nerve over the NE.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Held his nerve over the NE.



Unlike me


----------



## tim (Jun 9, 2017)

Possibly RIP Cleggy for the second time in a week according to Radio Four.


----------



## chilango (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm beginning to flag. I'll try for another half-hour before retiring to my bed with headphones...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

Heroic fly tries to do what _we all know needs to be done_


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Right, I'm going to be the optimist here. 

Most important stat is turnout. It's universally way up, and that's due to young people turning out where they almost boycotted the last election. And young people are at the moment strongly pro-Labour. 

Results are being delayed by the turnout. This is all good.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 9, 2017)

can I have a link to the yougov predictions please


----------



## Santino (Jun 9, 2017)

What was yougov's overall prediction?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm normally asleep on the sofa by 10pm but I'm still wide awake tonight!


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Follow the 2017 UK General Election with YouGov


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Held his nerve over the NE.



I think he's doing well against the prompting to say it indicated something bad for Labour.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 9, 2017)

Santino said:


> What was yougov's overall prediction?


C 302 
L 269


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

chilango said:


> I'm beginning to flag. I'll try for another half-hour before retiring to my bed with headphones...



Wish I could sleep, I am fucking buzzing.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

tim said:


> Possibly RIP Cleggy for the second time in a week according to Radio Four.



Please, please let me get what I want. Lord knows etc...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh fuck the fucking money markets.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

wiskey said:


> can I have a link to the yougov predictions please


Follow the 2017 UK General Election with YouGov



Santino said:


> What was yougov's overall prediction?


302 Tories, 269 Labour


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Newcastle and Swindon both better than the Exit Poll



Some relief in the Newcastle one, I was expecting the northern labour vote not to be so good due to high leave vote in some areas. Plus I can still see those grumpy Yorkshire men on that Question Time episode and know there's a lot of those around, including Labour supporters who will have bought that 'metropolitan elite' line.

Some of what we're seeing will be down to Labour's ground game, they've had a lot of people out on the streets for them. That's Corbyn's doing.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Santino said:


> What was yougov's overall prediction?


302-269


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

That swing in Swindon bodes well for Stroud


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## wiskey (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Follow the 2017 UK General Election with YouGov



oh right, that was the one I had. thanks


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Heroic fly tries to do what _we all know needs to be done_


Star of the night so far.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

.I'm watching ch4 now and Widdecombe is close to an aneurism.


----------



## prunus (Jun 9, 2017)

wiskey said:


> can I have a link to the yougov predictions please



Follow the 2017 UK General Election with YouGov


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

wiskey said:


> C 302
> L 269


Just saying. Me a week ago:

C300
L270

That's the last time I'll mention it, honest.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


>




Yellow Tory cunts


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Oh fuck the fucking money markets.



Are they postal voters too?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Dimblebry well grumpy - sound quality, lack of results flies, moaning about everything


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

fuck yeah, the Lawnmower Man quality cgi


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

Prime Minister After Next General Election

Theresa May 4/9
Jeremy Corbyn 11/4
Boris Johnson 7/1
Tim Farron 500/1 

(paddypower)


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


>




Are you due PPI compensation?

Fuck off Farron, no one wants you.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Oh fuck the fucking money markets.


Pontificated about by people who have no stake in it and don't understand the implications of it anyway.

My UK insurance company has just become much more secure as a result of £ dropping, for example, because it reports in £ but holds a variety of currencies.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


>



Like anyone believes a word they say


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Oh fuck the fucking money markets.


Gave me time to make a coffee.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

Interesting about the pound falling - I know it's a bad thing but the Tories were trying to play it as a good thing when it fell after the referendum.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> fuck yeah, the Lawnmower Man quality cgi




He thinks he's an Aussie Rules referee.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Just saying. Me a week ago:
> 
> C300
> L270
> ...


No no no, you have to KEEP MENTIONING IT.  Make the most of your victories.  (If they come to pass, anyway!)


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Just to be a bit a touch rebellious - I've never quite felt the seemingly universal animosity to Clegg/Lib Dems.

You know if he gets voted out he'll be a key pundit on every TV show and regarded as a 'former titan' of the political sphere anyways


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2017)

BBC doing quite well at finding a new way to say WE DON'T FUCKING KNOW every 5 seconds.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Interesting about the pound falling - I know it's a bad thing but the Tories were trying to play it as a good thing when it fell after the referendum.


It's not a bad thing per se.  It's a bad thing if it is overvalued or undervalued, not if it finds the right value.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> Just to be a bit a touch rebellious - I've never quite felt the seemingly universal animosity to Clegg/Lib Dems.
> 
> You know if he gets voted out he'll be a key pundit on every TV show and regarded as a 'former titan' of the political sphere anyways



Soft on Lib Dems, soft on the causes of Lib Dems.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 9, 2017)

Jesus fuck. Thornberry.

She makes Gove look loveable.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

Just switched on to 4. Paxman asks Judge Rinder 're you looking forward to Prime Miniter Corbyn?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Every pro-tory swing is entirely from the collapse of UKIP. Tbh you'd be better off comparing the results pre-UKIP. The 2015 results are almost meaningless.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Jesus fuck. Thornberry.



Seems to be half asleep, which is fair enough I suppose.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Jesus fuck. Thornberry.
> 
> She makes Gove look loveable.


I don't think I've heard her speak before. She's not bloody Gove! My flesh isn't crawling as she speaks...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Jesus fuck. Thornberry.
> 
> She makes Gove look loveable.


Fuck off you yellow tory


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

I like Thornberry, to be honest.  She's been good in this campaign.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 9, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Jesus fuck. Thornberry.
> 
> She makes Gove look loveable.



I was actually impressed by her Womans Hour appearance


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Jesus fuck. Thornberry.
> 
> She makes Gove look loveable.



Maybe whatever Abbott has is contagious?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Absolutely the only single GE 2017 results thread. X Annoying Facebook status updates from "Friends" you don't actually like.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> I don't think I've heard her speak before. She's not bloody Gove! My flesh isn't crawling as she speaks...



She's generally good, doing well tonight as well...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> I like Thornberry, to be honest.  She's been good in this campaign.


She backed Corbyn. There are a lot worse.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Jesus fuck. Thornberry.
> 
> She makes Gove look loveable.



Did you vote for the coalition austerity and cut imposing Lib Dems?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> I like Thornberry, to be honest.  She's been good in this campaign.


Yeah doing fine here.

Seems to know how the constitution works better than Dimbleby


----------



## Santino (Jun 9, 2017)

On ITV Gerry Adams' voice is out of sync and it looks like he's being dubbed. Just like the old days.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Great answer from Thornberry there -- "Have you asked any TORIES about them having a coalition of chaos?"


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Fuck off you yellow tory



It's past your bedtime I think sweetie.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Did she just groan when he said "stay with us, Emily"?!


----------



## prunus (Jun 9, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Jesus fuck. Thornberry.
> 
> She makes Gove look loveable.



I rather like her   Laconic.  Can see her compereing a classy burlesque joint.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Jesus fuck. Thornberry.
> 
> She makes Gove look loveable.



Bit harsh. I don't mind her. Pointless bravado though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

kiss hand with the queen. in yer bank mate


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

OH FUCK OFF YOU SMARMY FUCKING TORY CUNT


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

Santino said:


> On ITV Gerry Adams' voice is out of sync and it looks like he's being dubbed. Just like the old days.



Good times


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

i'm sure everybody here hates emily thornberry, but i quite like her


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> It's past your bedtime I think sweetie.



Are you a Lib Dem then?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

prunus said:


> I rather like her   Laconic.  Can see her compereing a classy burlesque joint.


Yeah, she's handled Dimbledum.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> i'm sure everybody here hates emily thornberry, but i quite like her



You're not alone.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> .I'm watching ch4 now and Widdecombe is close to an aneurism.


But, but she must hold on for I'm a Celebrity


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Clarke guessing. 

That's what I needed to hear.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2017)

Santino said:


> On ITV Gerry Adams' voice is out of sync and it looks like he's being dubbed. Just like the old days.




Maybe he's just inhaled helium.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Clarke saying absolutely fucking nothing


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> OH FUCK OFF YOU SMARMY FUCKING TORY CUNT


Sorry, but can you narrow that down?


----------



## mauvais (Jun 9, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Interesting about the pound falling - I know it's a bad thing but the Tories were trying to play it as a good thing when it fell after the referendum.


It's almost meaningless. Markets hate disruptive uncertainty and react accordingly very quickly, but what matters is the level at which they balance out, after the more rational assessments are made.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> kiss hand with the queen. in yer bank mate



'or whatever' as if he's just going to slap her instead


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Clarke saying absolutely fucking nothing



But he says it with the gravitas of a beloved political icon... or some such bollocks.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

J Ed said:


> 'or whatever' as if he's just going to slap her instead



Quick bunk up in the toilets.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> OH FUCK OFF YOU SMARMY FUCKING TORY CUNT





littlebabyjesus said:


> Clarke guessing.
> 
> That's what I needed to hear.





redsquirrel said:


> Clarke saying absolutely fucking nothing





littlebabyjesus said:


> Sorry, but can you narrow that down?


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Clarke saying absolutely fucking nothing


He's had at least 40 years experience tbf.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> But he says it with the gravitas of a beloved political icon... or some such bollocks.


tbh the real message from him is 'tories rethink brexit'. That's all he really cares about at this point.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Are you a Lib Dem then?



I would have voted for Labour if we had a proper system in this country. As it was I voted LD in Vauxhall to attempt to dislodge the gun toting, UKIP backed, anti-refugee, pro brexit Labour MP Kate Hoey who currently holds the office.

Bring on MMP and I can do both.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

I think Clarke doesn't give a fuck any more.  His party have decided to destroy all relations with the EU and he thinks they're fucking idiots.


----------



## tim (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


>




And no seats either


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

Thornbery has plenty of front and confidence- compare her to the maydroid - fucking hell


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> It's not a bad thing per se.  It's a bad thing if it is overvalued or undervalued, not if it finds the right value.



It's worse for lower income people because we import so much food and that ends up more expensive. Or am I wrong? You know more than me but perhaps have a different focus. 

Emily Thornberry being a little too smugly optimistic there but also fielding the questions well - "have you asked any Tories this?"


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2017)

ok don't make me punch my telly due to this cunt


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I would have voted for Labour if we had a proper system in this country. As it was I voted LD in Vauxhall to attempt to dislodge the gun toting, UKIP backed, anti-refugee Labour MP Kate Hoey who currently holds the office.
> 
> Bring on MMP and I can do both.


fwiw I think that is a misunderstanding of our system.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I would have voted for Labour if we had a proper system in this country. As it was I voted LD in Vauxhall to attempt to dislodge the gun toting, UKIP backed, anti-refugee, pro brexit Labour MP Kate Hoey who currently holds the office.
> 
> Bring on MMP and I can do both.



A simple 'yes' would have done. Duly noted.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

YouGov spot on again with Newcastle North.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2017)

*wanders off as it an early shift in the morning*


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 9, 2017)

Santino said:


> On ITV Gerry Adams' voice is out of sync and it looks like he's being dubbed. Just like the old days.



Your tone is antagonist and you're making me very angry.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

scifisam said:


> It's worse for lower income people because we import so much food and that ends up more expensive. Or am I wrong? You know more than me but perhaps have a different focus.
> 
> Emily Thornberry being a little too smugly optimistic there but also fielding the questions well - "have you asked any Tories this?"


Fuck it, why not be smugly optimistic? Votes are in - nobody to convince. I liked the confidence with which she delivered that.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2017)

Newcastle isn't in Scotland then. Cheers.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


>



Now that would be a thing! Wait and see!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

That's right Paddy Ashdown, you go bunk up with Blair and enjoy that hallowed centre ground.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

Favelado said:


> Newcastle isn't in Scotland then. Cheers.



What, were they having a local referendum as well today?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

mauvais said:


> It's almost meaningless. Markets hate disruptive uncertainty and react accordingly very quickly, but what matters is the level at which they balance out, after the more rational assessments are made.



stability not volatily is key- capital can work in any pretty much any enviroment if it can some confidence in Longivity. Volatility is sold as opportunity but that is bollocks for much of the finance sector. the big boys are square at close of business today, the punters have exposure

/boring


----------



## Wilf (Jun 9, 2017)

Only way the exit polls holds up is the swings so far are localised to the northeast. I doubt that they are. Sorry. 

Still a major fuck up by may, but looks like they get an overall majority of some sort.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

scifisam said:


> It's worse for lower income people because we import so much food and that ends up more expensive. Or am I wrong? You know more than me but perhaps have a different focus.


Food prices are not dependent on short term volatility.  The supermarkets have already long since agreed their deals and hedged their currency positions accordingly.  In the long term, there is a reversion to pricing power parity in any case, not these short-term volatility issues.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Thing is the remain-leaning south is not in yet. One - Swindon some-bit - was less good for tories than exit poll had predicted. I predict a repeat of that in the remain-leaning areas where UKIP were nowhere in 2015. If the tories are only getting votes from UKIP so far, that's very bad news for them.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fuck it, why not be smugly optimistic? Votes are in - nobody to convince. I liked the confidence with which she delivered that.



Because it could rebound on her if the results are worse than the polls. Though I admit it would be very hard not to look smug and unlike some political types she does actually show emotions.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


>




My lot. The Tory scumbag was a force for gentrification (tbf everyone is round there) but was notably the most prominent supporter of repealing ban on ivory trade. Of all the cunty things to be 'known' for... Good riddance.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh god this is the best tasting humble pie I have ever had to eat.

Please let me be eating it in the morning. 

It looks like the younger voters have turned up. And by fucking god they may just have changed the direction of the UKs politics.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

The prospective brexit minister, Ben Gummer, now set to go


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Thing is the remain-leaning south is not in yet. One - Swindon some-bit - was less good for tories than exit poll had predicted. I predict a repeat of that in the remain-leaning areas where UKIP were nowhere in 2015. If the tories are only getting votes from UKIP so far, that's very bad news for them.


Important point here.  The news of this election was SUPPOSED to be how all these ex-Labour voters were converting to Tory.  Hasn't happened.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Because it could rebound on her if the results are worse than the polls. Though I admit it would be very hard not to look smug and unlike some political types she does actually show emotions.


Nobody will care. She'll either hold her seat or not. Think she's Islington, so she holds. 

I quite like it, tbh. Why not be madly optimistic at this point. As I said before, if the tories are relying only on transferred ukip votes, they're in enormous trouble.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm going to bed, have to be up _really_ early to get down to Manchester.

One prediction I really am confident in: I'll be back on here in 30 minutes.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Thing is the remain-leaning south is not in yet. One - Swindon some-bit - was less good for tories than exit poll had predicted. I predict a repeat of that in the remain-leaning areas where UKIP were nowhere in 2015. If the tories are only getting votes from UKIP so far, that's very bad news for them.


Yep, that swing would have Stroud Labour easy and we're well down the list


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> The prospective brexit minister, Ben Gummer, now set to go


Please, please


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Christ the Kettering MP looks a cunt.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Important point here.  The news of this election was SUPPOSED to be how all these ex-Labour voters were converting to Tory.  Hasn't happened.


Yep. really hasn't happened. Some weird North Welsh shit. But apart from that.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist  favourite vegetable re-elected


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2017)

LOOK at the face on that Tory MP cunt. In a Union Jack jacket too. Smashing!


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Again, actual result in Kettering is _slightly_ better for Labour than the YouGov prediction.


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2017)

That man had a Union Jack jacket on.


----------



## prunus (Jun 9, 2017)

Kettering - Con hold, but still validating Yougov model (with slight labour deviation).   Looking like a disaster for May...


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

@DotCommunist Hollobone returned unsuprisingly with his deal with UKIP.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


> I'm going to bed, have to be up _really_ early to get down to Manchester.
> 
> One prediction I really am confident in: I'll be back on here in 30 minutes.


I meant to go to bed an hour ago, then it got fun again so I stayed with the idea of going to bed at 12. I'm still here


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

waffle waffle waffle


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Food prices are not dependent on short term volatility.  The supermarkets have already long since agreed their deals and hedged their currency positions accordingly.  In the long term, there is a reversion to pricing power parity in any case, not these short-term volatility issues.



I didn't mean that the pound going down overnight will affect food prices, but that the pound going down over time does. But actually that's not really related to this thread - it was just a comment on what was being reported about the pound and how that differed to what the Tories said before. Whether it's good or bad is one thing, but the Tories saying it's suddenly bad it's what new. 

I don't think that makes sense. I'm having type on my phone.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

Wonder if we'll ever find out what the headline was going to be above that giant Theresa May on the White Cliffs.


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> I meant to go to bed an hour ago, then it got fun again so I stayed with the idea of going to bed at 12. I'm still here



1am.  I'll go at 1am.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> DotCommunist Hollobone returned unsuprisingly with his deal with UKIPB


As per, sigh


----------



## weltweit (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> I meant to go to bed an hour ago, then it got fun again so I stayed with the idea of going to bed at 12. I'm still here


I meant to go to bed at 10 .. instead I am awake on here and pontificating ..


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

tommers said:


> 1am.  I'll go at 1am.


if I'd gone at 12 I could have got up at 5...


----------



## prunus (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Christ the Kettering MP looks a cunt.



Oh he is, he is.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> As per, sigh


swing against him tho DC, next time..


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

scifisam said:


> I didn't mean that the pound going down overnight will affect food prices, but that the pound going down over time does. But actually that's not really related to this thread - it was just a comment on what was being reported about the pound and how that differed to what the Tories said before. Whether it's good or bad is one thing, but the Tories saying it's suddenly bad it's what new.
> 
> I don't think that makes sense. I'm having type on my phone.


Long term exchange rates are not going to be affected by this election, except in the wider sense that the economy itself will be affected by the policy decisions.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Christ the Kettering MP looks a cunt.



If only Dotcommunist's Bolshevik agitation had been more effective.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

He wore that atrocity of a jacket during his GrassRoots Go! leave campaign. Fred Westalike etc


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Important point here.  The news of this election was SUPPOSED to be how all these ex-Labour voters were converting to Tory.  Hasn't happened.


Young people turned up.
That is the news here.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Fucking hell. I'm still up. ANd still drinking.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Young people turned up.
> That is the news here.


That is the news everywhere.Them polls modelling against this - forget them, they were wrong.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> If only Dotcommunist's Bolshevik agitation had been more effective.


He voted spunking cock and got one


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Young people turned up.
> That is the news here.


As a lot of us predicted could happen when Corbyn first got elected two years ago.  And lots of other fuckers told us it would never happen and only Liz fucking Kendall could win an election for Labour.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

All you "going to bed" lightweights...no quitingpull sickies


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Christ the Kettering MP looks a cunt.



He's one of the worst Tories. Loves fillibustering bills about free hospital parking for carers, etc. Shouldn't just be first against the wall but part of the bricks used to make it.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 9, 2017)

I was going to have a nap earlier but I missed my chance. I fear it's too late now, will just have to go with it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

"You're allowed back on television then"


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

You can have this as a campaign video in Britain and not get massacred.


----------



## tim (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Christ the Kettering MP looks a cunt.



Let's hope he gets crucified, then.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

moochedit said:


> All you "going to bed" lightweights...no quitingpull sickies


I'm "working from home" tomorrow.  Clever kabbes.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> if I'd gone at 12 I could have got up at 5...


Maybe better to just stay up and whinge all weekend


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

J Ed said:


> You can have this as a campaign video in Britain and not get massacred.



Still great, really is an excellent video


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

I hope the rent boy has left the meter running


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Lib Dems short in Yeovil, Labour surge.they reckon


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> I'm "working from home" tomorrow.  Clever kabbes.


I have 2 children, and a training day. I have already sent my apologies for the training though as I may be there in person but that's about it.

I'm not drinking, so that's something at least.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm weak and flagging. Want to see Rudd lose though, hopefully Clegg too and maybe some Labour surprise wins - gotta keep going.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> As a lot of us predicted could happen when Corbyn first got elected two years ago.  And lots of other fuckers told us it would never happen and only Liz fucking Kendall could win an election for Labour.


tbh I was slow on the uptake of this, only picking up on it in the last few weeks. The 39% <25 turnout of 2105 was an outlying anomaly. It indicated an exceptional (by the standards of pretty much every other democracy) gap between the young and everyone else. We're returning to the mean. The reason for this can be debated. I still contend that Blair's wars were a primary cause.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> I'm weak and flagging. Want to see Rudd lose though, hopefully Clegg too and maybe some Labour surprise wins - gotta keep going.


More booze, or carbs, or both.


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> He wore that atrocity of a jacket during his GrassRoots Go! leave campaign. Fred Westalike etc



To be fair you should never have let him out of his jar of formaldehyde.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> I have 2 children, and a training day. I have already sent my apologies for the training though as I may be there in person but that's about it.
> 
> I'm not drinking, so that's something at least.


Well done!

I've got shitloads to do tomorrow. I've been drinking since 8


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Nuneaton was predicted as lean Tory win, so let's see what actually happened (Con hold)


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 9, 2017)

Boyfriend setting up the telly in the bedroom so I can fall asleep watching it in my bed. Hope I don't wake up to a nasty shock.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

scifisam said:


> He's one of the worst Tories. Loves fillibustering bills about free hospital parking for carers, etc. Shouldn't just be first against the wall but part of the bricks used to make it.


EDM's to ban the burqa- an item not often seen worn in his constituency...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2017)

Just leaving this here


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> I'm "working from home" tomorrow.  Clever kabbes.





kabbes said:


> I'm "working from home" tomorrow.  Clever kabbes.



Ah the managers way of pulling a sickie


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

If the fox hunting reseugence includes Liam Fox, than I am getting my trusty steed reshoed and investing in a new set of pinks


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> He voted spunking cock and got one


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> I think Clarke doesn't give a fuck any more.  His party have decided to destroy all relations with the EU and he thinks they're fucking idiots.


Is he still selling fags?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh I was slow on the uptake of this, only picking up on it in the last few weeks. The 39% <25 turnout of 2105 was an outlying anomaly. It indicated an exceptional (by the standards of pretty much every other democracy) gap between the young and everyone else. We're returning to the mean. The reason for this can be debated. I still contend that Blair's wars were a primary cause.


What did they have to vote for in 2015?  Two shades of the same austerity that was going to hurt them?  I don't blame them not voting.  This time, they have something to vote for.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Paddy Ashdown in utter Cunt shocker


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well done!
> 
> I've got shitloads to do tomorrow. I've been drinking since 8


It was by accident for me. I intended to drink I just got settled upstairs and lazy :O


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck it, I'm gonna have to turn in now. I'm going to bed daring to imagine it may even be slightly better than _You Gov_ predicted now, though!  Just amazing!


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> I'm "working from home" tomorrow.  Clever kabbes.


I've got the day of.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> I'm weak and flagging. Want to see Rudd lose though, hopefully Clegg too and maybe some Labour surprise wins - gotta keep going.





aqua said:


> More booze, or carbs, or both.


I was starting to flag too, so just broke out the popcorn.

Saving tea and Jelly Babies for later.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

My daughter's friend was here earlier and ended up voting because I informed her that it was a one day vote and this was her only chance. This sounds bad but it's her first vote and she grew up in a slightly messed up family. Her friend that was with her assured me he'd already voted Labour - I put a poster in the window today.  They live in a marginal constituency so if it goes to one vote I claim kudos.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

In Nuneaton, Tories did slightly better than the YouGov model and Labour did as expected.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

moochedit said:


> All you "going to bed" lightweights...no quitingpull sickies



No job here, except the 18mth old ball of energy that will be awake and needing feeding/entertaining in about five and a bit hours :/   Bailing out at 1 is now the plan...


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

I want to throw things at Laura Kuensberg.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 9, 2017)

We should have been in Greece for another week but had to change plans.
Glad we did, I'm loving this!


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> In Nuneaton, Tories did slightly better than the YouGov model and Labour did as expected.


Pretty cool that the new YouGov model is now everyone's frame of reference.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> What did they have to vote for in 2015?  Two shades of the same austerity that was going to hurt them?  I don't blame them not voting.  This time, they have something to vote for.


Thing is, there are other data points. One is other countries - the gap in the youth vote went from normal apathy for northern Europe to not normal for anywhere. That suggested that it wouldn't take much to go back to what it was before.

UKIP's collapse is another example of reversion to the mean when exceptional circumstances no longer hold.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2017)

The BBC don't seem to be saying much about UKIP votes going to Labour


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Important point here.  The news of this election was SUPPOSED to be how all these ex-Labour voters were converting to Tory.  Hasn't happened.


Tbf polls later n the campaign showed that the projected ex UKIP votes did show some going to Labour


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> In Nuneaton, Tories did slightly better than the YouGov model and Labour did as expected.


Same in Broxbourne


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> EDM's to ban the burqa- an item not often seen worn in his constituency...



I feel for you. Surrounded by people who will vote Tory even if it's Hollobone


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> The BBC don't seem to be saying much about UKIP votes going to Labour


Just did do


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Kuennsberg saying labour appears to have taken Battersea


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Ah the BBC. The youth correspondent uses glottal stops.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

BBC saying Labour might take Thurrock, where I grew up. Go, you rainy hell-dwellers!


----------



## cantsin (Jun 9, 2017)

for reference :


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 9, 2017)

channel 4 is lively enough to keep me up but I might have to go to bed before it all goes to shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Christ the Kettering MP looks a cunt.


Look at it - Tory Boy/Major Arnold Toht/Alfred E. Neumann cockroach thing


----------



## prunus (Jun 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Look at it - Tory Boy/Major Arnold Toht/Alfred E. Neumann cockroach thing



He genuinely is one of the absolute worst.  In a fucking strong field of cunts.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

When do they start doing a forecast based on results? On the BBC it's still just the exit poll.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 9, 2017)

right, I'm bored of watching blustering old white blokes fill airtime. 

moving to bed and R4, hopefully less people talking over each other


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Young people turned up.
> That is the news here.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Just did do


Just switched off as I'm going to bed  

It's been quite satisfying watching all the Tories try to justify their shit exit poll prediction


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Rudd requested recount


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

wiskey said:


> right, I'm bored of watching blustering old white blokes fill airtime.
> 
> moving to bed and R4, hopefully less people talking over each other


Good call.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fucking hell. I'm still up. ANd still drinking.


Dipped into a stash I was not going to for another zoot


prunus said:


> He genuinely is one of the absolute worst.  In a fucking strong field of cunts.



sally army as well. So in some way, this man thinks he is a christian. And I'm dog tired of giving him a dogs abuse, he will die or retire in the job.


----------



## xenon (Jun 9, 2017)

I went to the pub after work, after voting. I can't face it. I'm listening to stuff and I don't know why I came on here. See you in the morning.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Feel sorry for my parents. Everyone saying "youth voting for Labour, old voting Tory". They've been voting Labour for fucking _years_


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

On channel 4 they just said clegg may lose his seat  *fingers crossed*


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Now that would be a thing! Wait and see!


They put up a good candidate. Emma Dent Coad, who is sick of the council's vanity projects in the rich parts of the borough.

Still solid Tory, though.


----------



## 03gills (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


>




Comment of the night on there... 



Good lad.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> Rudd requested recount


Fucking yes.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fucking hell. I'm still up. ANd still drinking.


Same as


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

Tories fail to take darlington


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

There goes Darlington - Labour hold.


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2017)

Haha


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

Tories failed to take Darlington


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

is it just me or does dimbleby sound really disappointed?


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 9, 2017)

Peter Cuthbertson, the Tory who just lost in Darlington, I knew when he was a student. To say I'm glad he didn't get elected is an understatement... I've been watching that one for weeks.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Feel sorry for my parents. Everyone saying "youth voting for Labour, old voting Tory". They've been voting Labour for fucking _years_





strung out said:


> Haha
> 
> View attachment 108852


You mean like me, I've voted Labour all my life, I'm 65 X


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Darlington Tories slightly up vs YouGov (Labour as predicted)

YouGov still looking very good, it has to be said.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

I like the recurring message on the BBC - No one saw this coming, no one thought Labour would do anything... except for all the people who did of course.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Why the fuck won't they just let me sleep?


----------



## Riklet (Jun 9, 2017)

Workers' Revolutionary Party still hangin out on 0 seats still.

For the moment.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> is it just me or does dimbleby sound really disappointed?


He was probably hoping for a clear Tory majority in the Exit so he could clock off early. How the fuck is he still going?!


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Still, no one has told him about his fucking hair  

10-5

COME ON YOU REDS!!!!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 9, 2017)

Well this has all started quite positively


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

One thing I do like about all this. It is not a media event. It is a count of paper ballots written in pencil by people who have confirmed who they are on their word. Counted by hand by a bunch of people. And announced by the officer - and that's the first anybody knows, including any media.

I'm not the world's biggest fan of democracy, but this is how to do it. An army of (mostly) old people overseeing assiduously a process that involves no technology at all, if you don't count the wonder that is graphite scratching itself out on paper.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> You mean like me, I've voted Labour all my life, I'm 65 X


Exactly! Plenty of 60+ aren't Tory-voting arseholes


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> Still, no one has told him about his fucking hair
> 
> 10-5
> 
> COME ON YOU REDS!!!!



Tactical ploy - if all of his guesses are completely wrong then he's just a mad scientist, what did they expect? If he's right, well he's a mad scientist, of course he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> is it just me or does dimbleby sound really disappointed?


I'm finding him very annoying - now on radio 4 instead


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2017)

Alright 2am.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 9, 2017)

Absolute fucking scenes.
May just fucked up this badly:


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

tommers said:


> Alright 2am.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

One beer left. Here's to Laura Kuennsberg's torn coupon


----------



## Wilf (Jun 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


> I'm going to bed, have to be up _really_ early to get down to Manchester.
> 
> One prediction I really am confident in: I'll be back on here in 30 minutes.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

I assume the Proletarian Democracy sleeper cells are all in place, ready to seize power, if it becomes apparent that class consciousness has been awakened?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> He was probably hoping for a clear Tory majority in the Exit so he could clock off early. How the fuck is he still going?!



Red Bull and greed?


----------



## Tankus (Jun 9, 2017)

what's the point of that baldy fuck ..?.he speaks for 5 min ...and I immediately can't remember anything that he said


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Red Bull and greed?


I've decided red bull is on my list for tomorrow


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

.
. 


The Pale King said:


> One beer left. Here' to Laura Kuennsberg's torn coupon


I'm panicking cos I've only got six left.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Ah the Labour Right, never ones to give even the slightest bit of credit to anyone else in the party.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

C4 saying that a number of safe Tory London seats are in jeopardy, including Greening's. 

Oh, please, please, please, please


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 9, 2017)

Douglas Alexander can't admit Corbyn done good. (Kinda did when asked a 3rd time)


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 9, 2017)

The Pale King said:


> One beer left. Here' to Laura Kuennsberg's torn coupon


Pus like a skelped erse.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

bendeus said:


> C4 saying that a number of safe Tory London seats are in jeopardy, including Greening's.
> 
> Oh, please, please, please, please


you bastard. it's things like that that make it next to impossible for me to turn anything off


----------



## wiskey (Jun 9, 2017)

oh they finally got to play with their fancy graphics map ... even though 99% of it is still grey


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Douglas Alexander can't admit Corbyn done good.



None of the fuckers can, they'd start reading out their horoscopes as causes for the Labour performance before they credit Corbyn.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

I keep scaring the cat (draped across my belly) with involuntary squeals.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

The Blairite squirming to avoid saying anything remotely congratulatory or acknowledgement of JC is astounding.

Douglas Alexander has just suggested it was a matter of opinion the differences between Ed Milliband and Corbyn. There really aren't enough facepalms


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> you bastard. it's things like that that make it next to impossible for me to turn anything off


Then you will share my pain aqua.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

i am out of beer as Mrs NBE delved into my stash. I will not ,let us be clear on this, will not start on the Stoli


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

Libdems will be glad to take the highlands - makes it look like they've done very well when you look at the map


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

bendeus said:


> Then you will share my pain aqua.


got any gin handy?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

It's fun watching the Labour representatives trying to praise Corbyn with some kind of genuineness through the most gritted of gritted teeth


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> i am out of beer as Mrs NBE delved into my stash. I will not ,let us be clear on this, will not start on the Stoli


 bull. shit.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


>


Right, editor if this cunt comes back on tonight, ban the fucker!


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

Ooh. Amber Rudd recount. Paxman says she's 'not looking happy'


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Darlington Tories slightly up vs YouGov (Labour as predicted)
> 
> YouGov still looking very good, it has to be said.


I think Finklestine made an interesting point when he said that the Tories put some effort into Labour strongholds in the North and found the Labour vote softer than they thought. If true it reflects how confident the Tories were with the decision to go for a snap election with the result they may not have out as much effort in the south as they should have done . Also might explain the North East results. Marr also hit the spot when he said that nobody expected either the Tories to run such a stuttering campaign or Corbyn to be such a good campaigner.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

The atmosphere here at the Wolverhampton count is amazing. From the moment the exit poll was announced the hall has been buzzing. Best of all is the utterly dejected looking people sat at the UKIP table


----------



## 2hats (Jun 9, 2017)

Barwell in Croydon may be on the ropes, apparently (Ch4).


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

(C4 has had the added bonus of Yannis Varoufakis until recently)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> Still, no one has told him about his fucking hair
> 
> 10-5
> 
> COME ON YOU REDS!!!!


Thing is though, last time it looked better for labour early on, and I passed out in the weee hours feeling positive, but awoke to Tory shit and a hangover.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

'Not looking at taking any seats in Wales' 

Fuck you, you chinless cunts!


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour reckon they've taken Northampton North apparently


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I assume the Proletarian Democracy sleeper cells are all in place, ready to seize power, if it becomes apparent that class consciousness has been awakened?



I am attaching a knife to a broomhandle as we speak


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

Looking good in Gower


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

So the news interludes are pretty much solely speculation on the money markets?


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Right, editor if this cunt comes back on tonight, ban the fucker!


I can actually do that if you want


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

'Libscum worried about Sheffield Hallam'


----------



## 03gills (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## baldrick (Jun 9, 2017)

bendeus said:


> 'Libscum worried about Sheffield Hallam'


It's gone.  No doubt about that.


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2017)

How come ITV has the results before BBC or is that just speculation?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> So the news interludes are pretty much solely speculation on the money markets?


Hung parliament wouldn't be good for them, poor dears


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Greening going would be great.

Friend on fb suggesting arch-bellend Philip Davies might lose Shipley, but I really don't think that will happen. If it does, I think we'll be in Labour largest party territory.  That said, a lot of youngish people I know live out there these days, escaping the squalor of Leeds, only a fast train away, so could be some minor demographic changes.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

03gills said:


>




Oh that's too good to be true.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

YouGov get South Swindon wrong.  They'd predicted that Labour would take it.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

baldrick said:


> It's gone.  No doubt about that.


Purging the turds


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Hung parliament wouldn't be good for them, poor dears



I'll shed the tiniest of tears out of sympathy.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

Apparantly UKIP have saved more loss deposits than the Lib Dems and there's a number of tweets saying Cleggs gone


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

03gills said:


>



The headlines over the next couple of days are going to be... interesting.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Wrexham...Yakki Dar!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Wasn't their talk of Tories taking Wrexham earlier? Oh dear oh dear.


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I assume the Proletarian Democracy sleeper cells are all in place, ready to seize power, if it becomes apparent that class consciousness has been awakened?


Atomic standing by to seize the nukes and make them work for us.


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> YouGov get South Swindon wrong.  They'd predicted that Labour would take it.



Bah, should have gone to bed before that one.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

YouGov get Wrexham right -- Labour hold.  The exit poll predicted Tory would take it.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Libdems will be glad to take the highlands - makes it look like they've done very well when you look at the map


Oh Gid I'd be delighted if they did, I could not vote for Ian BlCkfird (if that's the seat you're talking about) I voted Labour but would hZve voted SNP normally.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Wasn't their talk of Tories taking Wrexham earlier? Oh dear oh dear.


Yes, very much so!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck it


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> You mean like me, I've voted Labour all my life, I'm 65 X


I voted Labour when I was young, then moved to Greens. Have voted Labour occasionally over the years but definitely not through the Blair/Brown years.
I would have voted Labour this time if I didn't live in one of the safest Tory seats in the country.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

UKIP's tactical retreat in some Labour-held seats doesn't seem to be helping the Tories enough.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Way to look at this: be encouraged by gains, don't be too discouraged by holds that are not quite what you hoped for. Especially if UKIP are a big factor. 

And remember: _Amber Rudd has asked for a recount. _


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

kuennsberg and dimbleby looking grim


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2017)

ITV reporting "dramatically increased majority" for Tooting Labour.


----------



## belboid (Jun 9, 2017)

Cleggs dead, baby. Cleggs dead.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2017)

2hats said:


> Barwell in Croydon may be on the ropes, apparently (Ch4).


Yess. Well he only won by something like 160 last time, and I've seen the youth out in force today.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

magneze said:


> How come ITV has the results before BBC or is that just speculation?


Guessing but based on what I know about the BBC. BBC double-checks.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The atmosphere here at the Wolverhampton count is amazing. From the moment the exit poll was announced the hall has been buzzing. Best of all is the utterly dejected looking people sat at the UKIP table



I may have met you over the last week or so! After today I'm convinced Eleanor Smith has won


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> I voted Labour when I was young, then moved to Greens. Have voted Labour occasionally over the years but definitely not through the Blair/Brown years.
> I would have voted Labour this time if I didn't live in one of the safest Tory seats in the country.


I would vote SNP but I can't abide their candidate (who will be returned no matter how I vote) therefore best to vote Labour  X


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Am I right that no seats have changed hands yet?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Barwell always seemed likely to go. I hope they show his face.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Looks like Labour squeezing Plaid in bits of Wales


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour gain from SNP...


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

Wrexham hold for Labour. Another sign that they will do better than the exit poll suggests.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

YouGov had SNP taking Rutherglen, but it's actually gone to Labour.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Am I right that no seats have changed hands yet?



Labour just stole a seat from the SNP.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour winning first Scottish seat.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

I love you all. Christ, will I ever sleep again?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

magneze said:


> ITV reporting "dramatically increased majority" for Tooting Labour.


Almost certainly guarantees this pic getting burned out with over use


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

C4 saying that scum are fearful about 'all' Tory London  seats and an unnamed hedge fund manager saying that exit polls are underestimating Tory losses


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Barwell always seemed likely to go. I hope they show his face.


His big fucking man baby face.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 9, 2017)

Wrexham kept by the Reds. No doubt due to the revolutionary agitation of Proper Tidy (whatever happened to him?)


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Labour just stole a seat from the SNP.


Yeah, I post that and the bastards go and take one.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

this is looking good, right? RIGHT?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> It remains to be seen what will happen, but it could be that Labour becomes the 2nd party in Scotland. It may be that the SNP seat losses will mainly be to Labour.
> 
> But the idea that Tories were extinct in Scotland was always a myth: the truth is that their distribution was non optimal for FPTP purposes.
> 
> But hold off before expecting a Tory surge in Scotland: it might be a Labour surge. And if so, it was with no campaign at all. It's all overspill from Corbyn.


So...


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2017)

ITV also reporting 49.1 share of vote for Labour - where's that coming from?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> I may have met you over the last week or so! After today I'm convinced Eleanor Smith has won


Unlikely, unless you were here today helping to setup a PA system and broadcast feeds


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Yeah, I post that and the bastards go and take one.



Say it again, see if it works twice...


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> this is looking good, right? RIGHT?


Long way to go yet.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Say it again, see if it works twice...


*clicks shiney red shoes*


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Wrexham kept by the Reds. No doubt due to the revolutionary agitation of Proper Tidy (whatever happened to him?)


Love the reference.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Wrexham kept by the Reds. No doubt due to the revolutionary agitation of Proper Tidy (whatever happened to him?)


Hopefully this will draw him back, top poster. Proper Tidy


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

magneze said:


> ITV also reporting 49.1 share of vote for Labour - where's that coming from?



Say that again. I mean, I heard you, but please say it again.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Am I right that so far only 1 seat has changed hands?


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> this is looking good, right? RIGHT?


Shhhh!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Thought on SNP. tbh they had a freak result in 2015.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

magneze said:


> ITV also reporting 49.1 share of vote for Labour - where's that coming from?


maybe meaning 39.1 %


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Labour just stole a seat from the SNP.





magneze said:


> ITV also reporting 49.1 share of vote for Labour - where's that coming from?


From the share of votes cast for that party in all declared seats, I would think. _Graun_ currently has it at 48.68%.

Live UK election results seat-by-seat: are we heading for a hung parliament?


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2017)

ITV Ticker: Con 37.7% Lab 48.1% right now


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

'I don't think people saw him as a Prime Minister'... never ending isn't it?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

I've noticed quite a few seats be mentioned as looking like they will go Labour that the exit poll had predicted would be Tory


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 108855 Fuck it


Least surprising post of the night so far.


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2017)

Ok, probably nothing to get excited about then! Bit naughty.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Comes to something when I'm most disgusted by the Labour talking heads on the BBC, patronising cunts.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Thought on SNP. tbh they had a freak result in 2015.



It was always going to be their highwater mark. They are proxy Labour though (vis a cis a coalition). My fear in Scotland was the resurgence of Conservatives up there.

Edit - IF this makes Sturgeon reel back on IndyRef2 due to losses of her mandate to Labour...Did JC SAVE THE UNION?


----------



## tim (Jun 9, 2017)

Perhaps an example of life imitating art.



Pity about the ending of the film


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

magneze said:


> ITV Ticker: Con 37.7% Lab 48.1% right now


Probably counted votes not predictions


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

I can't believe how fast the last 3 hours have gone, and how awake I am.


----------



## 03gills (Jun 9, 2017)

magneze said:


> *ITV also reporting 49.1 share of vote for Labour*


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

I need to stop hoping. 

But four weeks ago it was would May just get a majority of 60 or would it be in the 80s.  

Whatever happens it's better than that.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

Paddypower now have corbyn odds on to be pm


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

magneze said:


> ITV also reporting 49.1 share of vote for Labour - where's that coming from?



Results so far. Always distorted as cities declare before rural seats (as it takes a long time for votes to get driven in to be counted).


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Thought on SNP. tbh they had a freak result in 2015.


Their pundits managing expectation by saying that they only had 6 seats in 2010, but actually it's a fair point.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

Novara media live steam has crashed - 80k live viewers on FB


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

tbh we're all being cautious here, but we shouldn't be surprised by big labour wins in the south. London hasn't declared yet, but I expect it to be a massive swing to labour. Remember, if Rudd has lost Hastings, that's huge. Big gun. Out.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I can't believe how fast the last 3 hours have gone, and how awake I am.


I know. I'm not even bloody tired!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

Where's thereasa? It's been a bloody difficult night.


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

- collapse of UKIP not just benefiting tories
- youth turning up to campaign and vote Labour
- Jezza kicking ass during campaign at short notice for this snap election due to being so consistent that he needs less spin than many other politicians and is less easy to catch out
- INCLUDING being very clear about some key issues for voters ie NHS, cuts to services we need like police.
- rich people actually freaking about brexit and not feeling like Tories are natural protectors of their interests in that respect.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Amber Rudd bricking it. Hah.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

strong and stable


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour taken Pudsey, it seems (in line with YouGov)


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

magneze said:


> ITV Ticker: Con 37.7% Lab 48.1% right now



Channel 4 saying 46.5% labour share. Now 47.1%


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Comes to something when I'm most disgusted by the Labour talking heads on the BBC, patronising cunts.


Bring back John McDonnell. 

In fact, _just have him_.


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Paddypower now have corbyn odds on to be pm


WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Labour taken Pudsey, it seems (in line with YouGov)


Excellent my mum will be well pleased


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Hope the recent polling lead to some complacency amongst Tory voters. The big leafs predicted might have helped.


----------



## 03gills (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Results so far. Always distorted as cities declare before rural seats (as it takes a long time for votes to get driven in to be counted).



Okay, back down to earth,_ breathe_.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Channel 4 saying 46.5% labour share. Now 47.1%


I'm guessing this an average of results so far, rather than a projection.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

ITV saying Battersea Gaines by Lab.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

I shouldn't get excited but I am starting to think Labour will do better thanthe exit poll!


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

Feels like 1997, but without the sour taste.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Some fancy returnin' gear they wear in Tooting


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

magneze said:


> WHAT THE FUCK!


Not totally surprising if Tories don't get a majority, more anti-tory MPs than anti-Lab so possibly easier for them to be a minority gov

(Still don't think it will happen, but if yougov or the exit poll are right not absurd)


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Wolfie's up...34k


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Cool outfit in Wandsworth.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Amber Rudd bricking it. Hah.


First time I've laughed loudly all night!! Frazzled and delirious after being up since 5 and doing 16 hrs at polling station
Staying up a while not sure how long til I pass out


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Am I right that so far only 1 seat has changed hands?



yes according to this:


Results of the 2017 General Election - BBC News


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I shouldn't get excited but I am starting to think Labour will do better thanthe exit poll!



Under 300, and the Tories can't run a government under any realistic scenario.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2017)

Freedom for Tooting.


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2017)

Wandsworth


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

Hope to see Galloway humiliated again.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

At the very least, the Tories are NOT so far taking the seats they need to take to increase their majority.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2017)

Still don't reckon JC will make it tbh


----------



## Maharani (Jun 9, 2017)

Yeyyyy!!!!


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

fucking hell did they just say a 12000 increase?


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour took their first seats from Tory and SNP.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

tommers said:


> Wandsworth





aqua said:


> fucking hell did they just say a 12000 increase?


turnout 75% in a safe seat


----------



## wiskey (Jun 9, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Frazzled and delirious after being up since 5 and doing 16 hrs at polling station


well done


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

See that repeated around London and let's hope the SE.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Excellent my mum will be well pleased


Please tell me this is true


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Remember when Corbyn was getting grief for voting in favour of going to an election?


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Might be coffee and an all-nighter. Quiet on Fridays at work anyway


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> turnout 75% in a safe seat


Young, not-poor Londoners are not voting tory at all. Brexit will be a huge fa


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Please tell me this is true


Still just rumours IFAIK


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Excellent my mum will be well pleased


Not as pleased as I would be


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Ed balls on ITV saying Labour looking good in Ipswich, Milton Keynes and Reading. That bodes well...


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

From guardian

*Jeremy Corbyn* says he has changed the face of British politics. He has issued a statement saying:

I’d like to thank all our members and supporters who have worked so hard on this campaign, from door knocking to social media, and to everyone who voted for a manifesto which offers real change for our country. Whatever the final result, we have already changed the face of British politics.


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2017)

"moderate part of the labour party"


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour making good gains in Scotland and Wales. SNP have lost a lot of votes to both Tory and Labour but because Labour are usually second placed they end up getting in as the Tory swing is enough to give Labour the seat but not take it from the SNP themselves.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Still calling the backstabbers moderates


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

21-8. Mini-boom.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

'Moderate Labour' mentioned again there, ah burn the lot down.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Young, not-poor Londoners are not voting tory at all. Brexit will be a huge fa


My oldest son ( who probably is in this category) voted Labour


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> 'Moderate Labour' mentioned again there, ah burn the lot down.


yep about to post that. Fuck you bbc. Do you not get it yet?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Mhairi Black holds  Was wondering about her. I thought she had had enough, glad she's staying on


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> Mhairi Black holds  Was wondering about her. I thought she had had enough, glad she's staying on


yep same. I love her


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

keithy said:


> From guardian
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn* says he has changed the face of British politics. He has issued a statement saying:
> 
> I’d like to thank all our members and supporters who have worked so hard on this campaign, from door knocking to social media, and to everyone who voted for a manifesto which offers real change for our country. Whatever the final result, we have already changed the face of British politics.



Note the key difference between the headline and the quote.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2017)

wiskey said:


> well done


Cheers 
Get paid! 
Almost 50% turnout at my station, 4 times turnout of local elections


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

tommers said:


> "moderate part of the labour party"


Yeah, that fucked me off too.

May have used the word "cunt"


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> My oldest son ( who probably is in this category) voted Labour


By 'not poor', I mean a particularly London context. Unless you're massively rich, most people don't feel rich here due to rents, primarily.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Almost 50% turnout at my station, 4 times turnout of local elections


Wolverhampton SW was a 71% turnout...


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Tom Watson re-elected for West Bromwich.


----------



## JTee (Jun 9, 2017)

Want to sleep... can't stop watching...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

Mhairi Black back in. I know I'm an anarchist, but I like Mhairi Black.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Tom Watson re-elected for West Bromwich.


Kind of wish he'd lost it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Remember when Corbyn was getting grief for voting in favour of going to an election?



Credit to him for his bravery, I thought it was insane to play along with it.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Kind of wish he'd lost it.


Mixed feelings here


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

tom watson is such a windbag


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Mhairi Black back in. I know I'm an anarchist, but I like Mhairi Black.



You could be Satan himself and still like Mhairi Black. Who wouldn't? She's lovely.


----------



## albionism (Jun 9, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Mhairi Black back in. I know I'm an anarchist, but I like Mhairi Black.


^this^


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

excellent he's been cut off


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

I'd heard Mhairi Black was in trouble, so very glad to see her get back in.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 9, 2017)

From my inferior stats analysis, looks like UKIP losing between 10-15% vote share to other parties.  Of which 8 - 12% is going Tory and 2 - 5% is going Labour.

Could be enough to swing things in some of the tighter seats.

Not seen quite as high turnout as I was expecting.  About 65-70%.  Still quite high though!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

Ooft, just noticed the Tory vote up considerably in Paisley.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 9, 2017)

Mhairi Black SNP holds Paisley & Ren. South.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Mixed feelings here





emanymton said:


> Kind of wish he'd lost it.


Fuck that. Right now it's about winning seats. Leave the rest for the days to come.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Kind of wish he'd lost it.



He is a twat but I'd rather the seat stay Labour than give the Tories any more seats. For this election, every seat counts.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

I like how all the Labour people are talking like they have won.


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

Just been on the Daily Mail site (to try and calm down so I can go to sleep- a political version of thinking of a dead kitten when getting the jester's shoes) but the frothing in the comments is fantastic. Even if the results aren't good that will make it a decent night for me.


----------



## tim (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Tom Watson re-elected for West Bromwich.



They would have liked to have heard from him on Radio Four. I don't share their enthusiasm.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> excellent he's been cut off



Someone at the BBC dealing with the bittersweetness


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fuck that. Right now it's about winning seats. Leave the rest for the days to come.


It is going to be _very_ interesting to see how the ABCs* deal with this...


*Anyone-But-Corbyn


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> He is a twat but I'd rather the seat stay Labour than give the Tories any more seats. For this election, every seat counts.


He's the one twat who's there to stay whatever may happen. Not worth getting worked up about.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm glad I didn't start drinking until 10


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck, it's been 3.5 hours already. If I get nothing else out of this it's been fun

(no signs of flaking here  )


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> By 'not poor', I mean a particularly London context. Unless you're massively rich, most people don't feel rich here due to rents, primarily.


He is not rich but I helped him to not feel 'poor'. 
Whatever that means - no one should feel poor ffs


----------



## mauvais (Jun 9, 2017)

How's YouGov doing overall now? Anyone stayed on top of it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Mhairi Black back in. I know I'm an anarchist, but I like Mhairi Black.


Mhairi Black Flag


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm glad I didn't start drinking until 10



When I saw the exit poll, I immediately made a decision to start drinking at 1. No work tomorrow.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Greening not out. I can't go to bed on that downer. Give me news of the good kind please.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Isn't it time for an updated prediction?


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Wolverhampton SW was a 71% turnout...



largest turnout since 1997 (which was 72%)

It was clear out and about today that it was a big turnout. 

In fact, here's my slightly illiterate FB post from 10.45

' at the risk of losing my revolutionary credentials, I've been doing a bunch of canvassing, and other support work and it's what I now expect. Today I've been in 3 areas in Wolves SE - in the middle of Graisely, where I live, there was a really engaged response with substantial ques at the polling station and so much positive feedback on the doorstop. i repeatedly bumped into working class women on the streets who, like me, were voting for the first times in their lives and were all talking about how they were voting Labour because there was now a party and politicians they believed were standing up for them. I previously thought Corbyn and the new Labour were failing to connect with working class communities. Didn't appear to be the case today.

I then ended up in suburbs of tettenhall and compton (for U75 2 of the wealthiest areas of Wolves) - When we went along Richmond Road, with a lot of houses identified as targets, and then getting a really positive response at nearly all of them, it came pretty clear something was happening'


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

mauvais said:


> How's YouGov doing overall now? Anyone stayed on top of it?



Slightly underestimating Labour, it seems (not personal analysis, but comments I have seen).


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Home Sec. Amber Rudd may lose her seat.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

mauvais said:


> How's YouGov doing overall now? Anyone stayed on top of it?


I've been checking as much as I can.  They're pretty accurate, although obviously some bits and pieces are a bit out.  All results correct except for two -- one pro Labour, one against.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

What i don't get - it has the results on that paper the caller reads from - but none of the candidates go for a little shifty look-see to try and find out the result? Or Do they (and act surprised when the result is called)?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> He is not rich but I helped him to not feel 'poor'.
> Whatever that means - no one should feel poor ffs


There are a lot of people in that situation. And a lot of them are rejecting the tories. In London (and I know we're different for many reasons) most are rejecting the tories.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

Hah hah hah! I'm not going to get to bed am I?


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

Widdecombe in meltdown on C4 and being eviscerated


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

Raheem said:


> I'm guessing this an average of results so far, rather than a projection.


Yes, and as already pointed out Tory constituencies declare later as on average their physicals bigger as their rural.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Another Welsh one to Labour - Vale of Clwyd.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck. They gained Vale of Clywyd


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2017)

Vale of Clwyd gone to Labour.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You could be Satan himself and still like Mhairi Black. Who wouldn't? She's lovely.



Just what I was thinking!


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour's first gain from the Tories.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Vale of Clwyd gone to Labour -- in line with YouGov but the kabbess and I think that the exit poll had it held by Tory.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour have taken Vale of Clywd in Wales from the Tories.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Labour's first gain from the Tories.



The Welsh one makes it their second.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Extra bilingual tension. 

cool cool.


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

Yessssss


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Greening has been re-elected, sadly.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> Fuck, it's been 3.5 hours already. If I get nothing else out of this it's been fun
> 
> (no signs of flaking here  )


I feel the same, if nothing else I have felt some sort of euphoria after years of personal depression. I will take 4 hours or so. Fuck citalapram, give me nights like these


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> The Welsh one makes it their second.


What was the other?


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

What in Welsh sounds like 'cunt' that blokey just said?? 

26-14, kids.


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuckit - bed on that note.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Watson: "she is a damaged Prime Minister whose reputation may never recover".

I don't think there's any "may" about it!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Vale of Clwyd gone to Labour -- in line with YouGov but the kabbess and I think that the exit poll had it held by Tory.


That appears perhaps to be a pattern developing. Where the tories cannot rely on UKIP transfers, they're in big trouble.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Greening re-elected


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> What i don't get - it has the results on that paper the caller reads from - but none of the candidates go for a little shifty look-see to try and find out the result? Or Do they (and act surprised when the result is called)?


Often, not always, they (but only they) get told. It's like if the sword is pointing at you or across you when you come in for the court martial verdict.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Shout out from the BBC to Owen Jones, their 'Young Socialist' of choice. Hmh...


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> What was the other?


Wrexham?


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

Is Dimblebly knackered or shit scared?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour got 85% of the vote in Knowlsley


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Tom Watson's victory speech was crap. Why does he lead the party?


----------



## cantsin (Jun 9, 2017)

don't look at Caitlin Morans current Twtter feed, 3 weeks after below, if you're of a week disposition, as i am 

Caitlin Moran: my Corbyn regrets


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2017)

A380 said:


> Just been on the Daily Mail site (to try and calm down so I can go to sleep- a political version of thinking of a dead kitten when getting the jester's shoes) but the frothing in the comments is fantastic. Even if the results aren't good that will make it a decent night for me.



I love this one...


The young of this country have never known fear, poverty or want - so they decided they wanted to try it. Well done all those who voted Labour and threw away the future prosperity and hope for this country. Congratulations to Gina and Blair - you got what you wanted Brexit reversed and keeping the borders open - which means further pressure on the NHS, our infrastructure, housing and schools resulting in higher taxes for all and reduced services. The Greedy have won propped up by the s t u p I d masquerading as graduates. Now we all have to live with the consequences and the very rich and the global elite delighted with the outcome. The young have thrown away our once in a life time chance to reassert our own unique identity - I trust they all enjoy their time in National Service with the EU army.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Greening re-elected


only fucking just


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

Please tell me it's true about Pudsey?


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Labour have taken Vale of Clywd in Wales from the Tories.


And Battersea.


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm loving the apparent shock that the election has not been all about brexit.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Tory dogs almost lost Putney, but not quite, would have been delightful though. 10% swing, only 1,000 or so votes in it, down from 10k(?)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

glottal stop youth bloke's back.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 9, 2017)

Good God, Greening's 2nd winning sentence can be summarized as i won coz terrorism. Don't the Tories get that scaring the fuck out of electorate is a crap strategy.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 9, 2017)

McDonnell on C4 'We're ready to take over'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Shout out from the BBC to Owen Jones, their 'Young Socialist' of choice. Hmh...


We were born in the same year, so I approve of that "young" comment...


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

They're on the run


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm really really glad I didn't click "watch this thread" when I set it up....


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> Wrexham?


Guardian websitd says Labour hold?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 9, 2017)

keithy said:


> Is Dimblebly knackered or shit scared?



Too much Red Bull and he's too scared to fart!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2017)

Cant  means hundred
Naw cant actually means nine hundred



Mation said:


> What in Welsh sounds like 'cunt' that blokey just said??
> 
> 26-14, kids.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

owen jones


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Did I just hear that Tim Farron's seat was in jeopardy..?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There are a lot of people in that situation. And a lot of them are rejecting the tories. In London (and I know we're different for many reasons) most are rejecting the tories.



I know a few fairly well-off young people and they're solidly Labour.

One thing I have observed of the middle-class London types - they're Labour first (quite strongly), then Remain, so Corbyn's acceptance of the leave vote isn't a big enough problem for them. Don't know anyone going Lib dem over it.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> owen jones



The voice of a generation. Not sure which one though.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Did I just hear that Tim Farron's seat was in jeopardy..?


yep


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Guardian websitd says Labour hold?


(I think it's been declared - I was answering your "What was the other Wales Lab hold")


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> only fucking just


Fucking LDs got 12%, twats helping the Tories again


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Did I just hear that Tim Farron's seat was in jeopardy..?


I think so, my stream cut out again.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> yep



So many beautiful promises...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

A380 said:


> Least surprising post of the night so far.



nothing has changed

NOTHING HAS CHANGED!


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Cant  means hundred
> Naw cant actually means nine hundred



Naw cant's going to believe that.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour look set to keep Hartlepool


----------



## extra dry (Jun 9, 2017)

Just about to go to work in a couple of hours so can keep a weather eye on results. Think Labour may just sqweak it


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> So many beautiful promises...


Sadly, my promise to go to bed has fucked the fuck off


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> They're on the run


I'm off to bed. Honest!

But the more the results come in, the worse it is looking for the tories. Exit poll might be underestimating the surge.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

Recount in Perth and North Perthshire - only 36 votes in it.

This was one of my "seats to watch".


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Sadly, my promise to go to bed has fucked the fuck off



Just think of Amber Rudd/Tim Farron/Nick Clegg/general Tory faces if those results go right, who could miss that?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Did I just hear that Tim Farron's seat was in jeopardy..?


I thought it was in Cumbria?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

anyine got any base ? I am flagging


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Please tell me it's true about Pudsey?



I misread 'Putney hold CON' as Pudsey and was a bit disappointed for a moment.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> I thought it was in Cumbria?



It's going to be alone in his front room by the end of the night.

Touch wood.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Just think of Amber Rudd/Tim Farron/Nick Clegg/general Tory faces if those results go right, who could miss that?


I was just thinking I was liking you, our paths don't normally cross on here. But now  now I've changed my mind


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> anyine got any base ? I am flagging


I have two and half packs of jelly babies?

You can have the green ones.


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Sadly, my promise to go to bed has fucked the fuck off


It's fucking fucked off with mine too.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

There is talk of Labour taking Nick Clegg's seat.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I have two and half packs of jelly babies?
> 
> You can have the green ones.


I only like the green ones, send them over here please


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Ha, Watson cut off in his speech, and then told to fuck off out of shot before his interview gets started


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

must.hang.on.for.hastings.


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Cant  means hundred
> Naw cant actually means nine hundred


Thank you! I did a double take


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> It's going to be alone in his front room by the end of the night.



Slumped, in the armchair, lights off, News 24 on mute, empty glass, silently sobbing


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> must.hang.on.for.hastings.


"Were you up for Rudd?"


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2017)

Raheem said:


> Naw cant's going to believe that.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

BBC analysis is SOOOO horribly oversimplified.

For example, they are still of the opinion that -8% UKIP, +8% Labour (for example) means that UKIP voters are now voting Labour.  Totally ignoring the likelihood that many UKIP voters are now just staying at home and newly engaged voters are voting Labour.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Brilliant question to Watson


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2017)

Hahaha, the absolute cheek of Tom Watson.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

getting my second wind. McDonnel got a decent burn in on widdecombe


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> I was just thinking I was liking you, our paths don't normally cross on here. But now  now I've changed my mind



Sound judgement, plus you've got another two or three hours to reconsider the decision  No sleep 'til glorious victory.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Brilliant question to Watson


Fucking bollix answer. "It is the media who were trying to distort his message who have lost".

Aye, and you were a fucking help there, weren't you Tom?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

tommers said:


> Hahaha, the absolute cheek of Tom Watson.


How he can cheerfully talk about bias against Corbyn is really quite amazing.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

tommers said:


> Hahaha, the absolute cheek of Tom Watson.


"Real loser is the media" Absolutely not the backstabbers then


----------



## mauvais (Jun 9, 2017)

Can I just add that the BBC green screen jazz, e.g. inside Big Ben, possesses a graphical quality that makes 1990s Microsoft Encarta games look positively cutting edge. Netscape Navigator's VRML is having its revival.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Brilliant question to Watson


That was really direct.  And the treacherous so and so deserved it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

Angus has gone Tory. This has been SNP for a very long time. 

Tory campaign in Scotland has been all about the Union and has not mentioned Theresa May at all. She isn't on leaflets and not name-checked at all. So don't use that to measure UK Tory performance.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

(Nicked from Twtter but...)

#NoSleepTilCorbyn


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm only half listening, but McDonnell seems to be coming across well on C4


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 9, 2017)

Tom Watson is being hideous hypocrite right now


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh Tom Watson is full of shit, it's a wonder the fucker doesn't explode.


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> How he can cheerfully talk about bias against Corbyn is really quite amazing.



Kind of quite admirable.  Kind of.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Sirena said:


> That was really direct.  And the treacherous so and so deserved it.


Yup. I'm not always a fan of 'confrontational' interviewing, but it was the question _everyone_ wanted asking, so fair play.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Angus has gone Tory. This has been SNP for a very long time.
> 
> Tory campaign in Scotland has been all about the Union and has not mentioned Theresa May at all. She isn't on leaflets and not name-checked at all. So don't use that to measure UK Tory performance.


As predicted by YouGov, it is worth noting.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

This whole thing is not helping my crush on JC


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

Zing! one liner of the night from McDonnell


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

Tom Watson giving Corbyn the old brown nose


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> As predicted by YouGov, it is worth noting.


You're consistent I'll give you that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

The _Graun's_ ‘live results’ page is fucking up massively - not registering wins or losses across the different sections.

Live UK election results seat-by-seat: are we heading for a hung parliament?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Laura K eagerly getting his stilleto blade in too there, never give up eh?


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Jesus, I wish Watson would fuck off, he is hogging up the programme.


----------



## Ole (Jun 9, 2017)

Johnny Mac   windmilling on Channel 4


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Lab gain Stockton south. Not somewhere I thought they'd be making gains.


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

36-24. Yup.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> Zing! one liner of the night from McDonnell


Watching BBC, do tell...


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

On a side note, anyone got a decent results ticker? Too much talking in between on TV.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

SNP loses Angus to Tory


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

SNP have lost Angus to the Tories.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> SNP loses Angus to Tory



Poor Angus, he never hurt a fly.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

YouGov predict Shipley as Tory win, but they are now reporting that it is going Labour.  Could yet be even better than YouGov predict?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> Zing! one liner of the night from McDonnell


What was it?


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> I'm only half listening, but McDonnell seems to be coming across well on C4


Yeah. Real class. Juxtaposition with the now deranged Widdecombe was superb


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2017)

oh god


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Nigel Farage, great.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Poor Angus, he never hurt a fly.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour have won Hartlepool, with the UKIP vote collapsing and being divided between Labour and Tory.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

FUCKING _FARAGE?!
_
Get to fuck.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Even Paul Nuttall doesn't know who he is, never mind the voters.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

tommers said:


> oh god





YouSir said:


> Nigel Farage, great.


???


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Friend who predicted Shipley loss reckoned the Women's Equality Party were the challengers. Pretty sure that one's wrong!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Leeds NW going to Lab


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> SNP have lost Angus to the Tories.


How does this fit in with the YouGov thingy?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> ???



Talking head on the BBC, disowning UKIP more or less and being his usual greasy self.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Urgh, had to switch off. Farage on.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

More UKIP voters seem to be going to Labour than was expected as many assumed most of them would go back to Tories.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Battersea up...


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Talking head on the BBC, disowning UKIP more or less and being his usual greasy self.





fakeplasticgirl said:


> Urgh, had to switch off. Farage on.


Sounds like I popped out at the right time then


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Nigel Farage is having to defend Paul Nutall's shitty leadership and UKIP's piss poor performance.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Too many results coming in now to keep track of how they are against expectation.

Isn't it about time that the BBC updated their board of targets?


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> What was it?





Lord Camomile said:


> Watching BBC, do tell...



Along the lines of:

McDonnell: 'Sorry, I need to leave to go to my count'

Ann Widdecombe: 'I need to go in a minute, but not to my count, i don't have a seat'

McDonnell: 'Well soon there will be plenty more Tories without a seat'


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Ayyyyyyyyyyyy, there goes Battersea, Labour.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Friend who predicted Shipley loss reckoned the Women's Equality Party were the challengers. Pretty sure that one's wrong!


Not sure I understand you but the WEP were predicted to unhelpfully split the vote and thus fuck things up.


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How does this fit in with the YouGov thingy?



Predicted. According to kabbes a page ago.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 9, 2017)

Battersea has fallen to Labour has it not?


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Farage says he will "have no choice" but to consider leading UKIP again, AGAIN!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Friend who predicted Shipley loss reckoned the Women's Equality Party were the challengers. Pretty sure that one's wrong!


think they're talking toss


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

And a mighty 32 votes to the SPGB...


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2017)

They're getting a kicking in London.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

FUCKING YES


----------



## Liveist (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice one Marsha!


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour have won Battersea.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

labour takes battersea


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Going to bed optimistic. Dennis Skinner just won too. Hope it stays positive for those sticking with it, enjoy Rudd.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Farage says he will "have no choice" but to consider leading UKIP again, AGAIN!


He's like a turd that just won't flush.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 9, 2017)

Battersea. Blimey!


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> ???



That toad wanker was on my telly. 

Oh god.  He's there again.

FUCK OFF.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 9, 2017)

32 votes for the socialist party of Great Britain. A new record?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

tommers said:


> That toad wanker was on my telly.



Well that won't do anything to improve the signal.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How does this fit in with the YouGov thingy?


In line with prediction.  Pretty spot on, actually.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Battersea


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> SNP loses Angus to Tory


I wish the BBC would start alternating between total seats amd gains/losses as the latter is far more interesting.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

farage is loving this


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

SPGB get 32% in Battersea... Oh... sorry, my mistake, that's 32 votes. 

Eta: need to learn to type faster.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Not sure I understand you but the WEP were predicted to unhelpfully split the vote and thus fuck things up.



Yes, some of my Facebook mates there were furious, several of whom had been involved in some of the feminist protests. Didn't think Labour had much of a shot at it.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Battersea won, Farage slowly realises he's a pointless prick, amidst the swings and roundabouts here's a good minute or two.


----------



## Liveist (Jun 9, 2017)

Can't the FBI hurry up and arrest Farage?! Christ!


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Nigel Farage says Corbyn has been able to get support of both the majority of the remain vote and a number of ex-UKIP voters.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 9, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> Battersea. Blimey!


It's a big one.  Even Battersea labour voters I know didn't expect it....


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Farage makes me feel physically sick. Why does he get so much air time?


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Whoop whoop! 48-27. Labour gain Battersea


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Nigel Farage says Corbyn has been able to get support of both the majority of the remain vote and a number of ex-UKIP voters.


Fucking genius


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Farage makes me feel physically sick. Why does he get so much air?



c4u


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Had to google 'Vicar of Bray'.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Farage makes me feel physically sick. Why does he get so much air time?



Because if he didn't then all those column inches and hours of TV time wasted on him would seem a bit ridiculous. Gotta cling to the illusion.


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

Fucking get in


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour gain Stroud


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

C4 ticker just stating that Thornberry's said Lab *WOULD* form a coalition...


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Farage makes me feel physically sick. Why does he get so much air time?


He is articulate and easily understandable.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

Loved that Vicar of Bray quote and how Weasely (is that a word) Farage is.

Cunts are cunts


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

So far, Labour have not lost any seats.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Corax said:


> C4 ticker just stating that Thornberry's said Lab *WOULD* form a coalition...



When was that said then?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> He is articulate and easily understandable.


and the impact of this election on Brexit is a big issue


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> So far, Labour have not lost any seats.


A lot of seats to come in though - a long night ahead still


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

G'wan Konnie Huq's sister.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Twitter says Philip Davies has gone.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> A lot of seats to come in though - a long night ahead still



True, but looking good so far.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour win possible?


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> When was that said then?


Dunno.  Like I said, just saw it on the ticker.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Riklet said:


> Labour win possible?



Steady now, wouldn't go that far.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

kate hoey calling on the ghost of benn, as I live and breath...


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour have kept Ealing Central and Acton, the constituency next to mine.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Danczuk has lost to Labour


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Corax said:


> Dunno.  Like I said, just saw it on the ticker.



Would be a change from earlier, on the BBC she pretty much said no coalition but if they do what they're told then the SNP can vote with us.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 9, 2017)

8den said:


> And a mighty 32 votes to the SPGB...



((((spgb))))


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2017)

Riklet said:


> Labour win possible?


Nope


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Twitter says Philip Davies has gone.



Please. Crossing everything!


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Beeb asked Boris if he is considering a leadership bid. You know it's bad for the Tories when the Beeb are asking all the Tories if they will be supporting May or making a bid to get rid of her.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Compare the local election results.  Never seen the like.


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Even if it doesn't last, can we just take a moment to celebrate the fact that the LibFuckingToryDems haven't yet got a seat? Yeah? Ok. Hah!


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Exit poll is looking less and less likely, looks like Labour are going to do better than expected.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 9, 2017)

Lab take Bury north from Tories


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2017)

Leeds NW gain to Labour - early indications of such a win came from free spirit campaigning for the Greens yet voting for Labour anyway


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> 32 votes for the socialist party of Great Britain. A new record?



I'm sure we've done worse.  A silver lining is that I'm on course with my prediction that the SPGB would lose all their deposits.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Twitter says Philip Davies has gone.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> Even if it doesn't last, can we just take a moment to celebrate the fact that the LibFuckingToryDems haven't yet got a seat? Yeah? Ok. Hah!



Oh yeah, completely forgot about them, lol.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Would be a change from earlier, on the BBC she pretty much said no coalition but if they do what they're told then the SNP can vote with us.


Same even earlier on channel 4.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

SNP hold Western Isles. 

Interesting: it means the Christian fundamentalists are more forgiving of extramarital affairs than they used to be.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck off Davies


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Leeds NW gain to Labour - early indications of such a win came from free spirit campaigning for the Greens yet voting for Labour anyway


You jest, but I think there were a lot of signs that Labour would do better than the polls said, and a lot of people on here who decided to go with the grim end of the polls anyway. 

I had £20 on no overall majority myself


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

*Logs on, joins thread*

'Morning urbz.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Exit poll is looking less and less likely, looks like Labour are going to do better than expected.


I'm having to be really restrained in not starting celebrating already.  Because the gods love to slap down that sort of thing.....

So let's not be cocky.  Just cautiously optimistic!


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

Really good result for Rupa Huq in Ealing Central - 17% increase for Labour, nearly 10% drop for Tories


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Hearing a recount for Farron!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

Libertad said:


> *Logs on, joins thread*
> 'Morning urbz.


TAG.

I'm off to bed!


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

They've put up the Tory prediction?  Bizarre


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

I've just noticed the forecast has crept up to 322 for the Tories...


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 9, 2017)

May is officially fucked, the Telegraph's just put up a sweepstake for her replacement.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> You jest, but I think there were a lot of signs that Labour would do better than the polls said, and a lot of people on here who decided to go with the grim end of the polls anyway.



He's not


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 9, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> Really good result for Rupa Huq in Ealing Central - 17% increase for Labour, nearly 10% drop for Tories


That was meant to be a marginal...


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Would be a change from earlier, on the BBC she pretty much said no coalition but if they do what they're told then the SNP can vote with us.


'zactly. Pretty much a u-turn on what said earlier if correct.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Rob Ray said:


> May is officially fucked, the Telegraph's just put up a sweepstake for her replacement.
> 
> View attachment 108860


Not very good odds for Rudd, considering.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

SNP lose Moray to the Tories (again, like a stuck record, as predicted by YouGov)


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Seeing talk of recounts for Rudd and Farron here but no mention of it on the BBC. Odd that.


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Unsurprising but noticeable so far, that the trend appears to be turnout up = +Lab, turnout down = +Con


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Paul Maskey has got W Belfast for the Shinners


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

Gussie Robertson out say the Spectator - Tories win. SNP decapitated


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> They've put up the Tory prediction?  Bizarre


Then everything they said contraindicated it.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

If the SNP keep losing as they are then wouldn't be much of a coalition anyway I suppose.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Seeing talk of recounts for Rudd and Farron here but no mention of it on the BBC. Odd that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> They've put up the Tory prediction?  Bizarre


Fucking Scotland!  Who'd've thunk?


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've just noticed the forecast has crept up to 322 for the Tories...



Hmm. 

Glad to hear about Rupa Huq - seems like a good local MP.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

SNP have lost their leader in the House of Commons.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Coalition talk is just as non-sensical isn't it? If the numbers aren't there, parties will surely do anything to enable them in power, just as sure as they'll deny it until it happens.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> SNP have lost their leader in the House of Commons.



Probably in the bar.


----------



## treelover (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've just noticed the forecast has crept up to 322 for the Tories...



Tory just took Moray from the SNP


----------



## Nylock (Jun 9, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> TAG.
> 
> I'm off to bed!


Same here, back in a few hrs when i get up...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Toby Young: "Labour have effectively bought the student demographic by promising to get rid of tuition fees".

Toad.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Making Grimsby Great again - Labour hold.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Putting the 'Great' in Great Grimsby


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Toby Young: "Labour have effectively bought the student demographic by promising to get rid of tuition fees".
> 
> Toad.



He's not wrong tbf. Tories have been doing it with baby boomers for generations.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Toby Young: "Labour have effectively bought the student demographic by promising to get rid of tuition fees".
> 
> Toad.



Also by promising not to let him anywhere near schools ever again, presumably.


----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2017)

Wtaf?

Just woke up for a piss and couldn't help but look. No way I'm going back to sleep now.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

Senior Tories now accepting exit poll broadly right - BBC


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Heard that Danczuk lost his deposit and left before the count.


----------



## 03gills (Jun 9, 2017)

The fucking _beauty_ of it if The Tories end up forming an actual 'coalition of chaos' with the DUP & Lib Dems.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

maomao said:


> Wtaf?
> 
> Just woke up for a piss and couldn't help but look. No way I'm going back to sleep now.



Haven't missed too many exciting bits. Just wait til the Rudd and Farron re-counts come through.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

oryx said:


> Heard that Danczuk lost his deposit and left before the count.


Excellent


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Still don't see any reason particularly to doubt YouGov's prediction of 302 Tory, 269 Labour


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Lib Dem gain from SNP too. They're really letting us down.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

oryx said:


> Heard that Danczuk lost his deposit and left before the count.



Hey hey heeeeeeeeeeey goodbye.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2017)

fucking hell - this is great!


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

I think there might be some cider in the workshop, I'll go and check. Someone keep my seat eh? Not you Amber.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh Scotland, what's going on.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Still don't see any reason particularly to doubt YouGov's prediction of 302 Tory, 269 Labour


BBC amended to Tory 322, Labour 261


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Toby Young: "Labour have effectively bought the student demographic by promising to get rid of tuition fees".
> 
> Toad.


And offering opportunity and hope rather than massive debts


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour gained 5 seats - Nuttal gone


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour win Bury North from Tories.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Excellent


I meant a pissing itself laughing smiley not just a smiling smiley (posting on phone)


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Right now I really fucking wish Scotland had voted for independence.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Tories seem to be going best in Scotland, weird.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

any idea of when Rudd result will come out ?


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour gain Midlothian too


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

And Labour take Midlothian from the SNP.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Still don't see any reason particularly to doubt YouGov's prediction of 302 Tory, 269 Labour


did yougov factor in whats happening in scotland?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Paul Maskey has got W Belfast for the Shinners


Bang on 2/3 by my maths


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Right now I really fucking wish Scotland had voted for independence.



It would be shit if we end up with the Tories staying in power of the back off Scottish gains.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> BBC amended to Tory 322, Labour 261


Yeah, that's what I was responding to.  I don't see why they have done that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Lab win midlothian. Bad night for snp but ti be expected - 2015 was exceptional for them


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> SNP have lost their leader in the House of Commons.


Have they tried looking down the back of the Speaker's chair?


----------



## treelover (Jun 9, 2017)

Tory take another Scottish seat, huge swing, in non target seat, could these SNP losses ensure a Tory majority.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

ska invita said:


> did yougov factor in whats happening in scotland?


Yes, although Labour have gained two from SNP unexpectedly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, that's what I was responding to.  I don't see why they have done that.


For the lols?


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> It would be shit if we end up with the Tories staying in power of the back off Scottish gains.


I was worried this might happen. 

The anti-tory vote is more split in Scotland.


----------



## treelover (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Labour win Bury North from Tories.



Significant


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, that's what I was responding to.  I don't see why they have done that.



Fuck knows. But it's what the pollsters have been doing all campaign long. 

"This figure for Labour can't possibly be right, we need to work out what needs correcting."


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Looks like the idea of a second Scottish independence referendum is becoming less likely.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bang on 2/3 by my maths





> *Kevin Ovenden*
> 32 mins ·
> A friend in Northern Ireland says that it seems the SDLP might have lost all its seats to Sinn Fein.
> The crisis of the British state just gets worse with every half hour of tonight.





kabbes said:


> Yes, although Labour have gained two from SNP unexpectedly.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

There's not really any such thing as _a respectable fourth place_, I guess


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Greening admitting that young people don't believe a word Tories say, which is nice.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, that's what I was responding to.  I don't see why they have done that.



Previous numbers were the exit poll, and the new numbers are a forecast based on results so far.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

Another really strong win in Hartlepool, one Tories really focussing on


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

3rd recount apparently in hastings​


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Rudd on a third recount, FFS!


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Lol, Greening is talking bollocks about how they (the Tories) didn't expect the result of this election, totally going back on what they were all saying a few weeks ago when they were talking about a Tory majority of 100+ seats.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh Margaret fuck off


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Danczuk might finally take the hint:


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Beckett, yet another fucking idiot. These people are a bastarding shambles, they need to learn to stay at home and keep their mouths shut.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> 3rd recount apparently in hastings​



We're so soft on losers nowadays. Harold Godwinson never got that.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Margaret Beckett having to eat her own words on Corbyn now.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Oh Margaret fuck off


so many labour mps to say that to!


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Danczuk might finally take the hint:




Is that the same Tony Lloyd that used to be my MP in Manchester?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Previous numbers were the exit poll, and the new numbers are a forecast based on results so far.


Yeah I know that, but I don't see what there is based on the results so far that causes them to predict more for the Tories. I want to understand why.

It would help if they updated their marginal targets board.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 9, 2017)

21.7% vote share change for Labour in Bristol South.

Suck on that Alastair Campbell and co!


----------



## pesh (Jun 9, 2017)

i finished work really late tonight, and i have to be up in about 4 hours, but i had to read all 43 pages of this thread first 
whatever happens i've enjoyed this election a hell of a lot more than i thought i would.
wish i could stay up.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

I've always regarded you as being a twat, Margaret, so we all have opinions eh?


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

And she can't tell jokes!!!


----------



## Sirena (Jun 9, 2017)

Dimbleby is a good questioner.  A lot of the smiling assassin about him....


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Stephen Twigg (Labour) re-elected.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Jesus, Lib Dems winning, had forgotten that could happen.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

Woah, Lib Dems have won a seat from SNP


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

feel sick about East Renfewshire  my old scottish constituency. gone tory.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

I've really not seen anything not as predicted by YouGov yet, with just a couple of exceptions.  So maybe there are a lot of Con holds that have slipped past that were predicted to go to Labour?  Still trying to work out why the Con prediction has gone up to 322


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Jo Swinson (LD) gain from SNP


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

What is wrong with Scotland? The Tories and Lib Dems for fucks sake!


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> I've really not seen anything not as predicted by YouGov yet, with just a couple of exceptions.  So maybe there are a lot of Con holds that have slipped past that were predicted to go to Labour?  Still trying to work out why the Con prediction has gone up to 322


I think they're using some crude old cumulative swing that misses the real shifts


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Teresa May and Nick Clegg arriving at counts. Both look fantastically grim.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

Here we go with clegg


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour will win.
Banks won't pay them anywhere near enough to carry out their excellent manifesto.
The media will brainwash the public into thinking they're full of shit.
By Xmas Boris will be in number 10, I can see Trump and Boris forming a partnership.
The world is leaning to the right, its gathering exponential speed. Military industrial complex, corporate scourge, alot of pain ahead. I never voted cos I know its all rigged, even if Lab will cos of comments above. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong, I'll admit it in time. IF I'm wrong.


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2017)

Sheffield up!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Nick Clegg's up, looking miserable...


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Clegg count now


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 9, 2017)

Clegg's out!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Fucking Clegg! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Here comes Clegg...

AND HE'S OUT


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

CLeggs out!


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2017)

Clegg gone.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Yessssssssss!


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

WOOHOO


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Get it y'yellow Tory prick.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

I mean, I guess a lot of Scottish voters are voting for anyone who can unseat their SNP MP, either cos they are unhappy with the SNP or are using this election to shore up the unionist vote and send a message to the SNP about any independence referendum.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 9, 2017)

Bye Nick!


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

Dunno what Scotland are thinking. Mebbe it's the brexit thing and their independence, divisions, but that's just a wild guess.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## spirals (Jun 9, 2017)

Bye Nick


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Kerry McCarthy fucked off Theo in Bristol East!


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes!!!!


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHA Nick Clegg gone


----------



## pesh (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Took such pleasure in that I'll post a smiley.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck you Clegg


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Best moment of the evening so far.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

Shut the fucking front door


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Hahahahaha!!! Loser Clegg take that!!!


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 9, 2017)

Clegg


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Look at the cunts face.


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

Live 'at a glance-constantly updating map.General Election live results map: What time will we know the outcome? - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

Sorry been off thread talking to my daughter - what a delight to see Clegg defeated


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

Here comes Clegg I am loving this


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Nick Clegg has lost Sheffield to Labour!


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 9, 2017)

Beauty.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2017)

The look on his fucking face. This is worth getting no sleep for.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Looks like Sheffield no longer agrees with Nick!


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Clegg's winner - looks like something straight out of Grange Hill!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Sheffield disagreed with Nick


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Sadness in his eyes.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Not to spoil the mood but Amber Rudd has clung on apparently..?


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes you fucking yellow Tory traitor.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Clegg:


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Recount in Perth and North Perthshire - only 36 votes in it.
> 
> This was one of my "seats to watch".


That's about 10 minutes away from me!


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh that's disappointing - Amber Rudd


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

Cleg's gone!!!  I'm definitely going to bed now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Not to spoil the mood but Amber Rudd has clung on apparently..?



Well that is shit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Not to spoil the mood but Amber Rudd has clung on apparently..?


No!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

A veritable waterfall of Clegg-directed schadenfreude there


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Looks like the Lib Dem's promise to have another EU referendum has failed to win them over any new voters in England and Wales.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Not to spoil the mood but Amber Rudd has clung on apparently..?


Bugger


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

I might be wrong on Rudd, didn't hear it myself, someone watching another channel told me. No reason to doubt it though I'm afraid.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Not to spoil the mood but Amber Rudd has clung on apparently..?


 x ∞


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Still, cheer up, look at Nick Clegg's miserable face.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour percentage in Walthamstow - 80.5 !!

(Still awake with phone in bed )


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

I knew Boris would get his seat, maybe hung parliament or GE in Oct
Live map stilll got a lot of white on


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

Should've happened last time but justice done now. His sticky, cunty little fingers all over the shite we find ourselves in now. Still, at least he can console himself with having destroyed his once competitive party.


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Just shut up and go and weep, Clegg. You cunt.


----------



## spirals (Jun 9, 2017)

He's sorry, he's sorry, he's so, so sorry


----------



## mr steev (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour hold Wolverhampton SW... my cue for some sleep


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> x ∞


Wonder by how many. Seat of her shite tory pants


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Still talking like someone gives a fuck, off you go Clegg, job at the Guardian waiting for you I'm sure.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Nasty Nick: You live by the sword, and you die by the sword.

The man can't stop owning himself, can he?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Wonder by how many. Seat of her shite tory pants



Three recounts right? Should go for a fourth.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

It's not polarised Clegg, they just all hate you


----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2017)

Why is he still talking? There must be more miserable Tories to laugh at.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 9, 2017)

YES YES YES Clegg's cloggs!


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

bog off clegg, you've got a load of money out of it, you've had your day, run along


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Man hasn't understood that NO ONE cares what he thinks. Stop talking, FFS!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Gower goes to Labour from Tories, wherever that may be.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour take Gower -- that was DEFINITELY not in the exit poll.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Gower & Stroud Labour gains from Tory?


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour gain Peterborough.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Cable back


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

There is no common ground, you are the enemy you fucking twat.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Yellow scum revolving door, Cable back


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Cable back


----------



## Ole (Jun 9, 2017)

No confirmation on Amber Rudd yet is there?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Cable back



Calling Clegg and laughing at him as I type no doubt.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Woah.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 9, 2017)

Farron recount!


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

Vince cable back


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

I agree with Nick's constituents.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Ole said:


> No confirmation on Amber Rudd yet is there?



None from the BBC, just what I've been told.


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

yikes more blue, what people thinking, dont they want an NHS?


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Gower & Stroud Labour gains from Tory?


Local party expecting Labour win in Stroud


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2017)

Walsall North gain by Con from Lab?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

Vinny back


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> None from the BBC, just what I've been told.


By who...? 

There's nowt about it on Twitter.


----------



## tim (Jun 9, 2017)

Balbi said:


> View attachment 108863



But, Vinny from Twickenham has danced back into contention for Liberal leadership.


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

chrisy grayling what a nasty behaved shit, are people off thier heads.?


----------



## 8den (Jun 9, 2017)

Which station has Ann Widecombe on now? David Mitchell has her primed for a fucking meltdown,


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

Brizzle going red as


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

moochedit said:


> Vince cable back


Not a surprise. Very very rich bit of London doesn't return a Tory is the real story.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

urgh. i'm going to bed if Rudd wins


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> By who...?
> 
> There's nowt about it on Twitter.



My mum, a source I hesitate to question.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Balbi said:


> Brizzle going red as



Any chance of Rees-Mogg going?


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Balbi said:


> Brizzle going red as


The West is Red


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

panpete said:


> chrisy grayling what a nasty behaved shit, are people off thier heads.?


He'll be a pain in the arse for whoever takes over though 

Ideally the Tories you want are the real troublemaking shithouses so whoever's leader ends up like John Major in the 90's


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour gain Bristol North West.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 9, 2017)

45 pages? Can someone fill me in?


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Fucking hell we held labour  we (Erdington) were one of the potentionally at risk seats. 7000+ votes in it


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 9, 2017)

This thread is fair zippin' along!


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

My word, Labour pinch Glasgow NE back by a whisker


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

_Bristol Post_ reckons possibly a clean sweep for Labour in the city:

General election results live: Who has won the election?

Bristol South & Bristol East both held, and looking positive for NW (where Chang Leslie is the Bow Group's incumbent).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> My mum, a source I hesitate to question.


 Fair enough!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Eric Pickles rolled into action once more.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

strung out said:


> Walsall North gain by Con from Lab?


YouGov had that as a tossup.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 9, 2017)

This is quite the fiefdom Stella Creasey has built



That's probably the safest seat in the country now?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Fucking hell we held labour  we (Erdington) were one of the potentionally at risk seats. 7000+ votes in it


Saw on Twitter that we (Eltham) grew the Labour Majority from 2.5k to 6k 

He'll be getting a letter from me encouraging him to support the left-wing manifesto...


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Ole said:


> No confirmation on Amber Rudd yet is there?


She is apparently on her 3rd recount.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 9, 2017)

8den said:


> Which station has Ann Widecombe on now? David Mitchell has her primed for a fucking meltdown,


I'd assume itv as most of the thread is on bbc.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> My mum, a source I hesitate to question.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Saw on Twitter that we (Eltham) grew the Labour Majority from 2.5k to 6k
> 
> He'll be getting a letter from me encouraging him to support the left-wing manifesto...


Yes so will mine. I have fucking Jack 'send my kids to private school and married to Harriet' Dromey


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> This is quite the fiefdom Stella Creasey has now
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the safest seat in the country now?




Every politicians dream constituency, lol.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Stroud gain from Con confirmed


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2017)

Goodbye Charlotte Leslie in Bristol North West


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

If Rudd turns out to lose then I hold my hands up to spreading Fake News. I am, after all, a Tory sleeper agent anyway. Got Michael Gove next to me feeding me orders.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour won Glasgae North East with 200odd votes in it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Bristol Post_ reckons possibly a clean sweep for Labour in the city:
> 
> General election results live: Who has won the election?
> 
> Bristol South & Bristol East both held, and looking positive for NW (where Chang Leslie is the Bow Group's incumbent).


Twitter chatter indicates Darren Jones has secured NW, and that Thangam Debonnaire has held West!


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour gain Glasgow NE.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> This is quite the fiefdom Stella Creasey has built
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the safest seat in the country now?



I posted one earlier that had a 71% majority.  Can't remember where though.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Ugh, not unexpectedly IDS holds on in Chingford.


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> The voice of a generation. Not sure which one though.


He's turned his check shirt inside out at least 3 times now.


----------



## tim (Jun 9, 2017)

Canterbury may go Labour, according to Radio Four. I can't really believe that.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

does anyone like Dromey? The irony of his bacon being saved by the Corbyn-effect


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

copliker said:


> He's turned his check shirt inside out at least 3 times now.
> 
> View attachment 108866


Oh fuck off you fucking steaming piece of shit owen


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

BBC have now brought on someone who seems unlikely to survive the day. Who is it?


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> does anyone like Dromey? The irony of his bacon being saved by the Corbyn-effect


A couple of people locally do yes. He does do some stuff very well (local walk in centre etc). But he makes me want to punch him when I see him.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> If Rudd turns out to lose then I hold my hands up to spreading Fake News. I am, after all, a Tory sleeper agent anyway. Got Michael Gove next to me feeding me orders.


I'm caring more about this than I should. I want my Rudd moment. By one vote, ideally


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

scifisam said:


> BBC have now brought on someone who seems unlikely to survive the day. Who is it?



Eric Pickles? Man's preserved from the inside out by age old layers of hardened grease and vinegar. He'll last until the apocalypse.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Gummer gone


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

He's making a list, 
checkin' it twice, 
going stamp all over the Blarite shite
J Corbz is coming to town...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

Islington!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

The night keeps getting weirder.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

I see the WRP have 137 votes so far. The revolution is just around the corner comrades.


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Oh fuck off you fucking steaming piece of shit owen


You're never on the wrong side when you adhere to PD's multitudinous positionism policy.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Oh fuck off you fucking steaming piece of shit owen



Don't want to go against the grain again, but he's done shitloads in this election tbf


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Eric Pickles saying that a lot of young voters backed Corbyn out of "_pork barrel politics_", cos they want free stuff.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Twitter chatter indicates Darren Jones has secured NW, and that Thangam Debonnaire has held West!


And Green candidate reckons lots of the party's voters have switched to Labour in Kingswood, and might have unseated Tory Boy Skidmark...


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 9, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> This is quite the fiefdom Stella Creasey has built
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the safest seat in the country now?




I'm sure one of the Merseyside seats will be safer.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

copliker said:


> You're never on the wrong side when you adhere to PD's multitudinous positionism policy.


I don't think I could say that let alone adhere to it


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2017)

Con supposedly now predicted 325...Kabbes??? Can you fix this please?


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour have won Ipswich.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Wow that's some margin for JC


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Eric Pickles? Man's preserved from the inside out by age old layers of hardened grease and vinegar. He'll last until the apocalypse.


I think he's a Tory and he's clearly knackered


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> and might have unseated Tory Boy Skidmark...



Hippy parents can choose such cruel names.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

40k for Corbs


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 108868



Another one emerges from the woodwork, I hate that man with a passion.


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooowww JC massive win


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

7 for the Communist League, that's got to be a rock bottom low.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 108868



Jesus!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2017)

Balbi said:


> He's making a list,
> checkin' it twice,
> going stamp all over the Blarite shite
> J Corbz is coming to town...
> ...


I envy you getting to see all this at a more convenient time than us


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

CONFIRMED: Darren Jones for Labour in Bristol NW - 27,400 vs 22,639 for Charlotte Leslie


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Con supposedly now predicted 325...Kabbes??? Can you fix this please?


Where have you see that?

I can only guess that a lot of these Con holds that are zooming across the screen are marginals that Labour could have won.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Labour have won Ipswich.



Ben Gummer gone there - Tory manifesto writer.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Nicely done Corbyn.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

Wolves SW - Eleanor Smith has won for Labour as I said she would! Over 2k majority - an increase for Labour from 800 in 2015


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 9, 2017)

My friend Caroline Russell there on stage with Corbyn.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Dammit! The PD sleeper cell only gets 7 votes. Revolution cancelled.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Raheem said:


> Hippy parents can choose such cruel names.


“Well, he just _looked_ like a Tory Boy...”


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

JEZ WE CAN


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

oryx said:


> Ugh, not unexpectedly IDS holds on in Chingford.


'maggot holds rotting corpse'


----------



## nogojones (Jun 9, 2017)

Who are the Communist League? Is 7 a good result for them?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Unelectable eh?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Who are the Communist League? Is 7 a good result for them?



Depends on how big her family is, if she's got 10 siblings then probably not.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

Jesus christ a lot of people tried to split the vote for Corbyn didn't they?


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Eric Pickles saying that a lot of young voters backed Corbyn out of "_pork barrel politics_", cos they want free stuff.


It's an unfortunate turn of phrase for Pickles, isn't it?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Record breaking numbers while UKIP prick in the background looks pissed off and mouths nonsense.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Who are the Communist League? Is 7 a good result for them?



I'll hazard a guess that there are seven of them


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

65.9% for Thangam Debbonaire in Bristol West! Off you fuck - _again_ - Williams  (He got 4th out of 5, and barely more than half what the Greens did!)


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Dems gain Bath from Tories.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

bendeus said:


> It's an unfortunate turn of phrase for Pickles, isn't it?



I know, lol!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Telling May to quit, yesboy.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour gain Cardiff North.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Record breaking numbers while UKIP prick in the background looks pissed off and mouths nonsense.


He was the only one not to clap Corbyn, the cunt.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Thurrock just went past as a Tory hold.  That was one that the YG model was predicting would go to Labour.


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

YES Jezza!!!


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Who are the Communist League? Is 7 a good result for them?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Cool. Two mentions of austerity. And pitch for next PM.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 9, 2017)

Nearly tearing up


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 9, 2017)

Cardiff North. Waking up tomorrow in an entirely Labour city


----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2017)

Lol at the Monster Raving Loony nodding along with Jeremy.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Labour gain Cardiff North.


Excellent


----------



## Maharani (Jun 9, 2017)

Did anyone else see the ukip cunt mouthing 'he's a terrorist symperthser' while JC was speaking winning his seat in Islington?


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Lab win Portsmouth South for first time since seat created in 1918


----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2017)

Time for Darth Mayder. No chance of her going no?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

Freudian fashion choice from Maybot


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

May on TV now. I can't begin to describe the look on her face between false smiles.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Did anyone else see the ukip cunt mouthing 'he's a terrorist symperthser' while JC was speaking winning his seat in Islington?



Is that what he said? Saw him mouthing some shite but didn't see what. Fucking disgrace.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

And now foreign policy - stance towards the rest of the world.  

Best labour leader since foot. Decent man with decent politics who could just make it.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 9, 2017)

Tory stooge elected in Aberdeen South - looks like all the money they threw about worked!


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

fuck, that's an impressive Labour performance in Gower


----------



## Maharani (Jun 9, 2017)

Please rewind and tell me I'm not going mad.


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

General Election live results map: What time will we know the outcome? - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk loads of blue bits


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Hackney South & Shoreditch - Meg Hillier holds for Labour on *68% turnout*, with *79.4% of the vote*


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

Monster raving loony party candidate in the background nodding happily in agreement with corbyn


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes is this still all very predictably on plan? if it is I really am going to bed


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> Lab win Portsmouth South for first time since seat created in 1918



GET IN THERE YA BEAUTY! 

Pompey Uni students must have sobered up enough to vote


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

Hartley-Brewer chatting shite on C4


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> kabbes is this still all very predictably on plan? if it is I really am going to bed



kabbes is actually John Curtice


----------



## Maharani (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Is that what he said? Saw him mouthing some shite but didn't see what. Fucking disgrace.


Yes. I'm certain. I had my eye on him because he was mouthing then I saw it. Wow. Cunt. That'll be all over the media tomorrow.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

when is rudd announced?? I'm tired!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

two sheds said:


> Monster raving loony party candidate in the background nodding happily in agreement with corbyn


Of course he is - he might be a monster raving loony but he's not mad


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour gain Bedford.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Raheem said:


> May on TV now. I can't begin to describe the look on her face between false smiles.



She's got something of the glumbucket about her this evening.


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

Our tory mp still in, too many chavs didnt vote, but i didnt cos it's pre-planned


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Canterbury. Held by the Tories since 1918. Likely to go Labour. HAH. wtf is 2017?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

maomao said:


> Time for Darth Mayder. No chance of her going no?


Probably not, but would be delicious if she lost seats after Corbyn made such huge gains.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 9, 2017)

Canterbury gone to Labour


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

Tories just taken Aberdeen South from SNP 
Sorry I'm a pessimist


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

no tv so im watching it on utube and switching back from map to here to utube


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> when is rudd announced?? I'm tired!


Never, it's recounts all the way down.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Canterbury gone to Labour



Mother of pearl


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Canterbury. Held by the Tories since 1918. Likely to go Labour. HAH. wtf is 2017?


My uni town. Proud of them lot


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


>




Knew he wouldn't vote for the SPGB. Reformist.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

May will be gone by tomorrow evening.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Tories just taken Aberdeen South from SNP
> Sorry I'm a pessimist


Fucking hell, Scotland...


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Tories gain Clacton from UKIP.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

HOLY HELL Labour took Peterborough


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

strung out said:


> Goodbye Charlotte Leslie in Bristol North West
> 
> View attachment 108865


Do BMW offer that as an option?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Maidenhead candidates


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

I predict the muppet in red will win Maidenhead.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> kabbes is this still all very predictably on plan? if it is I really am going to bed



If you go to sleep it'll change the luck and you'll wake up to a massive Tory majority. Just hope you're ready for that.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I predict the muppet in red will win Maidenhead.


Touche


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> If you go to sleep it'll change the luck and you'll wake up to a massive Tory majority. Just hope you're ready for that.


 seriously I might just ban you


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 9, 2017)

Is May at a fancy-dress party?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Who's the candidate in the Elmo suit?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Canterbury. Held by the Tories since 1918. Likely to go Labour. HAH. wtf is 2017?


We stubble-burned the shit out of '16, and now it's all about the rebirth


----------



## Omaplata (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Buckethead


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 9, 2017)

Canterbury! Fuck me that's extraordinary!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

Start crying you fucking cunt


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

aaaaahhh noooo


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

i never thought may would hold


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> seriously I might just ban you



Just let me see Farron lose his seat and go for it. Can't crush my dreams can you? Rudd too if my info is incorrect.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

The Muppet took the head off, no wonder he lost with that lack of commitment.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Omaplata said:


> Lord Buckethead


Elmo Smith, 3 votes


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Just let me see Farron lose his seat and go for it. Can't crush my dreams can you? Rudd too if my info is incorrect.


He's held


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> The Muppet took the head off, no wonder he lost with that lack of commitment.


Have to say, I did think similar.

Fucking commit...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Canterbury! Fuck me that's extraordinary!


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> kabbes is this still all very predictably on plan? if it is I really am going to bed


It's hard to keep up, but it's all on track for the Tories losing somewhere between 5 and, maybe, 30 seats, i.e. something in the region of 301 to 326.  Probably in the 315-320 region, I guess.

The Tories are 4 down at the moment and we're over 1/3 of the way through.  So that suggests maybe losing 10 overall, taking them to 320-ish.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> He's held



One by one my dreams all pass into unhappy memory.


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

maindenhead must want militarised police


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Here goes  

Yes yes well done coppers etc etc


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Harder.work than you put in Theresa


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> seriously I might just ban you


If you go to bed now you will feel more tired when you get up. Best just to stay for the duration.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Limejuice said:


> Is May at a fancy-dress party?



Yes, she's gone as a human. Kind of.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Have to say, I did think similar.
> 
> Fucking commit...



Just wait til May takes her head off.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 9, 2017)

May looks fucked. She knows she's fucked. This is toe curlingly good!


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Cardiff North. Waking up tomorrow in an entirely Labour city


I''m  definitely getting tickets for the Autumn All Black's game there now!


----------



## Cwmflame (Jun 9, 2017)

Apologies to all for my doubting Corbyn and the whole palaver with the leadership election last year.... I, like many, was wrong


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

She's floundering


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

Her voice unit is out of sync


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> If you go to sleep it'll change the luck and you'll wake up to a massive Tory majority. Just hope you're ready for that.


maps getting bluer  maybe the pupeteers are sticking with the 'unpopular leaders' like cameron and osborne, now may, evil.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

panpete said:


> i never thought may would hold


Who cares,  she's fucked anyway. Take ya shit shoes and fuck off, and I'm very clear on that


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

... and now I would like to announce my resignation... Go on May, you know you want to...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Showing a shaky understanding of the constitution there


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> The Muppet took the head off, no wonder he lost with that lack of commitment.


Elmo-Centrist


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck, May's speech still about stability  She sounds proper shaky though!


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Labour gain Bedford.


Home town! God bless you 01234 dialing code. Yassins a top bloke too!!!


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck off, May. You know you should.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 9, 2017)

That Tim Farron vote was like having to choose which testicle you'd like cutting off


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

She sounds dreadful


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

panpete said:


> maps getting bluer  maybe the pupeteers are sticking with the 'unpopular leaders' like cameron and osborne, now may, evil.



Always more blue alas, countryside will never change. It's the big red balls you want to look for.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Wow . Fucked


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


>




I fucking love you for that


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Still repeating stability


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 9, 2017)

shut up with stability


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

She sounds really rattled.

As well she might.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

It didn't work you thick twat


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

*soundbite nonsense wobble bollocks anti-substance waffle*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

So she's signalling her intention to attempt a minority govt.

But really, "This country needs a period of stability, so I called a massively destabilising election for the lulz."


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Lib Dem surprise (to me) hold of Norfolk North.  I thought that was gone to Tory for certain.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> 65.9% for Thangam Debbonaire in Bristol West! Off you fuck - _again_ - Williams  (He got 4th out of 5, and barely more than half what the Greens did!)



And yes, my constituency, my vote. Fuck the fuck off Williams


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

I might be wrong there.  She might be gone in the morning


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Farron gets back in  Only 1,000 majority though.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 9, 2017)

She nearly cried then it seemed,  Ahahahaha! Oh God am I dreaming, even sweeter that I'm on to win 50 quid too!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Revised forecast from the BBC, worse for Tories apparently.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

forecast revised again


----------



## Riklet (Jun 9, 2017)

What are we predicting now then folks?


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2017)

Interesting, Tories back down to 318...


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

318 tory


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> forecast revised again


In line with my revised estimate of 315-320


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh god farron and his sense of 'humour'


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

Boris and Trump, now that's a thought.............sinister


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 9, 2017)

She looked and sounded like she was about to burst into tears. And no wonder!


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> In line with my revised estimate of 315-320


no one likes a smug bastard kabbes


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

Clear signal from May there that they'll go for a minority government.

She's fucked whatever.


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

This election is slow but its the most interesting changing back and forth one


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Riklet said:


> What are we predicting now then folks?



Hung parliament, Boris Johnson, Tory meltdown, hopefully some brutality in Labour to keep the 'moderates' in line, do it all again in a few months, Labour landslide, dancing in the streets, smiling children, dogs looking up, the wolf laying with the lamb etc etc.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Farron gets back in  Only 1,000 majority though.



What a shame, would have been nice for the Lib Dem's to have had another annus horribilis.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeremy Vine is in his element


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> So she's signalling her intention to attempt a minority govt.
> 
> But really, "This country needs a period of stability, so I called a massively destabilising election for the lulz."


That's what I thought. Plus the harshest Brexit possible


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

panpete said:


> This election is slow but its the most interesting changing back and forth one


No it's not. A lot of results are in already, many earlier than predicted.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Tories just taken Aberdeen South from SNP
> Sorry I'm a pessimist



Which Tories?

Seriously, its been a deluge from at least four different Tory "consulting groups"/campaign variants.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 9, 2017)

Gripping stuff.

I need to head to (labour) bedfordshire tho!


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> Still repeating stability



Just stability, though. So now she's revised her aspirations to weak and stable, presumably.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> 318 tory


Needs to come down to 315 or less. Otherwise dup has leverage


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Nick Robinson's eyes like pissholes in the snow.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm not against Boris Johnson as Tory leader, his popularity is massively overrated, his party will turn on him, his novelties long since worn off. He'll wreck them. I hope.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Of course he is - he might be a monster raving loony but he's not mad



corbyn or the other one?


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2017)

Quite tired now. I was going to go to bed at 2 ...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> In line with my revised estimate of 315-320


kabbes doubters hang your fucking heads in shame.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

Tories lost in Eastbourne? Blimey


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Why has Nick wotsisname on BBC always got a dicky throat?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Nick Robinson's eyes like pissholes in the snow.



Does look a bit stoned doesn't he?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Nutall...


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Bye bye Paul, no one liked you and now you're done.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 9, 2017)

This is fucking poetry!


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Why has Nick wotsisname on BBC always got a dicky throat?



He's had throat cancer.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Recount in Newcastle-under-Lyme. Labour expected a loss.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Raheem said:


> He's had throat cancer.



Ahh. That makes sense.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Farage on r4? Why? Fuck's sake


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck off back under a rock Nuttall


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 9, 2017)

Nick Frost can't half talk a load of old bollox


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

My constituency in -- Labour 13.9% (+5.6%)
Tory win on 61%


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Farage still talking


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 9, 2017)

Live feed of Hasting & Rye just showed Rudd looking _very_ unhappy.


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Bye bye Paul, no one liked you and now you're done.



I can only emphasise what a tragedy this would be for modern British politics and urge, if not pray, for him to remain in charge as UKIP for as long as possible.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

Lab gain in Warwick.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 9, 2017)

Full recount for Rudd just announced, no wonder she's looking displeased


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 9, 2017)

Another Rudd recount.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

200 vote difference in Canterbury - every little helps eh?


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Fucks sake just fuck off Rudd


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Canterbury Labour win by 187 votes!  20% swing!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Rudd keeps asking for recounts but Abbott's the one who's bad with numbers?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

I stand corrected on Rudd and apologise for my earlier lies and Fake News. There's hope yet.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 9, 2017)

I need a cuddle! I'm fucking delirious! And drunk


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Rudd keeps asking for recounts but Abbott's the one who's bad with numbers?



Enough recounts and she can keep it going to the next election and try again.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Kingston LD gain - I'll take that as long as it's from the tories


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Fucks sake just fuck off Rudd


Now now. Make her stay up ALL NIGHT before conceding


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> I can only emphasise what a tragedy this would be for modern British politics and urge, if not pray, for him to remain in charge as UKIP for as long as possible.


Farage was threatening a comeback earlier


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> I stand corrected on Rudd and apologise for my earlier lies and Fake News. There's hope yet.


*looks at permanent ban option*


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

Something weirds happening in Scotland.

It makes little practical difference if they get across the magical 326 line by 5 or missxit by 5 for the first couple of months.

In fact I wonder if that would be better in the mid term if they do . May might stay then on the grounds the talks start in under three weeks and a damaged May clinging on might be better than  Davidson and other relatively 'unsullied ' Torys


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Aww Shit, Ed Davey (Lib Dem) won a seat.


----------



## Ole (Jun 9, 2017)

Amber you fucking dick


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> *looks at permanent ban option*



To be fair it did add something to the rollercoaster of emotions, that bitter certainty of defeat and, suddenly, fresh hope. You can all thank me later.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 9, 2017)

Cardiff West parliamentary constituency - Election 2017 - BBC News
Hugely increased majority for Labour here in Cardiff West


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> I stand corrected on Rudd and apologise for my earlier lies and Fake News. There's hope yet.



Have words with your mam will you? Her sources are not reliable.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Norman Lamb (Lib Dem) has held onto his seat too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Hackney N & Stoke Newington - Diane Abbott 75.1% on 67% turnout!


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

OMFG apparently Elmer Fudd is on her 5th - yes FIFTH - recount!!

Give it the fuck up!!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Is Rudd on her fourth recount now? Is she the one calling them?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Aww Shit, Ed Davey (Lib Dem) won a seat.



fuck it, he's not a tory


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

Can't keep up, texting, looking on here  and watching telly. What's happening with gobshite rudd?


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Farage was threatening a comeback earlier



That would also be acceptable - on this performance, he'd take a lot of the Tory vote back and Corbyn would get a result akin to 1997 or 1945.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Sudden rush of Tory losses.  They're at net -9 now.  So there is still plenty of time for them to get to -15 or worse (which would put them at 316 or lower).


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Have words with your mam will you? Her sources are not reliable.



Shouldn't this be in the Dan Hodges thread?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> OMFG apparently Elmer Fudd is on her 5th - yes FIFTH - recount!!
> 
> Give it the fuck up!!


We can wait.


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Hackney N & Stoke Newington - Diane Abbott 75.1% on 67% turnout!


Good.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Have words with your mam will you? Her sources are not reliable.



I'll have serious words, I'll not have the family name shamed by shoddy sourcing.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> OMFG apparently Elmer Fudd is on her 5th - yes FIFTH - recount!!
> 
> Give it the fuck up!!



How many recounts do you get? Sooner or later someone's got to say no, right?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Sudden rush of Tory losses.  They're at net -9 now.  So there is still plenty of time for them to get to -15 or worse (which would put them at 316 or lower).


They're crashing in many parts of England. 

Tiny bit of bad news for lab is the wipe out of sdlp in NI.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

wtfftw said:


> I'd assume itv as most of the thread is on bbc.


Channel 4


JimW said:


> Lab win Portsmouth South for first time since seat created in 1918


Wow that's my cousins seat he was telling me him and his missus were going to vote for labour for the first time , good on them !


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Hackney N & Stoke Newington - Diane Abbott 75.1% on 67% turnout!



More people voted for her than people voted


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> We can wait.


Just as long as it's tonight not next fucking Tuesday.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

What the fuck's going on in Scotland with the Tittie's?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Hung parliament, Boris Johnson, Tory meltdown,


i'd been thinking of a BJ led Tories yesterday, but the notion of BJ dealing with Brexit will surely give fellow Tories some concern about letting him in - David Davis starts looking a bit more likely. Im not that down with what the mood is within the Conservative Party, but I dont think either of them is particularly able to hold the troops together under pressure...Tory meltdown for sure


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Sorry, that should be "Tories". Predictive text ftw.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> How many recounts do you get? Sooner or later someone's got to say no, right?



I believe you can just keep asking for recounts. The system just assumes you will eventually stop.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 9, 2017)

Riklet said:


> Gripping stuff.
> 
> I need to head to (labour) bedfordshire tho!



There's no point now.  The sky's already beginning to lighten in the east...


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 9, 2017)

For fuck's sake Rudd I need to go to bed


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Raheem said:


> I believe you can just keep asking for recounts. The system just assumes you will eventually stop.



Amber Rudd, strong and stable to the end, 200 recounts minimum.


----------



## Ole (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What the fuck's going on in Scotland with the Tittie's?


The dirty fucking cunts are benefiting off a split Labour-SNP opposition.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Derby North back to Labour apparently. Was the most marginal in the country I believe with 41 votes in it. He's a fervent Corbyn supporter and was out on the doorstep in a tory area last week with the Morning Star firmly under his arm


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

ska invita said:


> i'd been thinking of a BJ led Tories yesterday, but the notion of BJ dealing with Brexit will surely give fellow Tories some concern about letting him in - David Davis starts looking a bit more likely. Im not that down with what the mood is within the Conservative Party, but I dont think either of them is particularly able to hold the troops together under pressure...Tory meltdown for sure


May was their best bet. After her it is probably Rudd  who hopefully will not be an MP for much longer.  They're seriously fucked


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

two sheds said:


> fuck it, he's not a tory



He is a Yellow Tory. 

A shame as I was hoping for a Lib Dem bloodbath to top off a possible Labour victory/Corbyn win but Lamb and Farron have kept their seats and Cable and Davey are back.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Ground Elder said:


> For fuck's sake Rudd I need to go to bed



"Best out of 11? Guys?... Guys?... Where'd you all go?"


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Leadsome holds


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 9, 2017)

Gower was the most marginal seat. 27 last time. Now a big Labour majority


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

I now just want to see Rudd's declaration out of sheer bloody mindedness. You will not outlast me, woman!


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

Update. There was cider and a bottle of sloe gin. I'm just looking at the gin, it's a bit dusty. I'll manage.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> He is a Yellow Tory.
> 
> A shame as I was hoping for a Lib Dem bloodbath to top off a possible Labour victory/Corbyn win but Lamb and Farron have kept their seats and Cable and Davey are back.



yeh totally

but he's not a Tory


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Update. There was cider and a bottle of sloe gin. I'm just looking at the gin, it's a bit dusty. I'll manage.



I have sloe gin


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> Leadsome holds



That's fine, she's a dead duck politically


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I now just want to see Rudd's declaration out of sheer bloody mindedness. You will not outlast me, woman!



No result for an hour or two, she might outlast me.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Hastings another hour apparently.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

urgh, bbc just implied she's going to win it by a couple of hundred?


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

oryx said:


> Hastings another hour apparently.


Or 2!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> "Best out of 11? Guys?... Guys?... Where'd you all go?"


More tedious than the crucible.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Apparently Sinn Fein contest elections but don't take their seats, whats the point then?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

In fact I think I might be defeated. Time for sleep. Collectively scream out of your windows if Amber Rudd loses and I'll wake up to enjoy the moment.

Otherwise, sweet dreams, here's hoping the morning isn't full of miserable surprises.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2017)

Another hour for Rudd.  Fuck that, I'm off to bed.  We get the idea now -- Tories 310-320, will form government but are utterly crippled.  Labour +30 or so and showing that the unelectable Corbyn is their best chance at electability.

Cheers all, thanks for a great night


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Fucks sake, I want to go to bed


----------



## a_chap (Jun 9, 2017)

almost 4am. and no definitive result. what a waste of sleep and alcohol.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Buch of lightweights.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

That yelling bollock John Mann got back in for Labour


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Dan Splodges on C4 talking shit.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Apparently Sinn Fein contest elections but don't take their seats, whats the point then?



mather, it's the taking part that counts.


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

Another left wing rag:


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Balbi said:


> That yelling bollock John Mann


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

two sheds said:


> I have sloe gin



Chin chin, ice?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Chester:


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

2615. That's the end of Galloway surely.


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

Sturgeon on BBC saying she'd hope snp could be part of a progressive alternative to the Tories


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

two sheds said:


> More people voted for her than people voted


In Glorious People's Republic anything is possible, tovarich


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Can you imagine being one of the counters at Hastings?!


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

Nicola Sturgeon is awesome.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

Youtube now predicting 

Conservative 39—44%"> 							42% 
269—334"> 							302 						



					Labour 					 						
36—41%"> 							38% 
238—302"> 							269 

which looks hopeful


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

two sheds said:


> Youtube now predicting
> 
> Conservative 39—44%">							 42%
> 269—334">							 302
> ...



Maybe because it's early in the morning, but I have no idea what those numbers mean.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Booo - Skidmore survives:


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

Shut the fuck up Chuka you hypocrite.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 9, 2017)

Chuka Ummuna just on singing the tune of the night "well y'know, I never hid that I had my reservations but..."


----------



## albionism (Jun 9, 2017)

She's looking few happy.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Maybe because it's early in the morning, but I have no idea what those numbers mean.



Fewer (not "less" but "fewer" ) seats for tories than expected


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Can you imagine being one of the counters at Hastings?!


It would be one in the eye for the Torys.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

the right wing rags are unsheathing the knives for May


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Croydon Central - YAY!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

"best out of 13?"


----------



## Chz (Jun 9, 2017)

Wow, Brake held Carshalton, despite it being a strong Leave constituency and Ukip pulling their candidate in favour of the Tories. He's hard working and very visible, but I didn't expect him to survive.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Buch of lightweights.



Innit


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

two sheds said:


> Youtube now predicting
> 
> Conservative 39—44%"> 							42%
> 269—334"> 							302
> ...


YouTube?!


----------



## Riklet (Jun 9, 2017)

Conservatives win Stirling?

Jeez


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Maybe because it's early in the morning, but I have no idea what those numbers mean.


Same. I am now going to unlike his post. Youtube?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour up nearly 10% in NE Somerset, where the gangly man-child Rees-Mogg held for the Tories with 53.6%

Somerset North East parliamentary constituency - Election 2017 - BBC News


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

Earlier on, the bloke off Pointless said that people would like Boris as a tory leader because of the way he talks. Different planet these poshos.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

oryx said:


> Croydon Central - YAY!



It was Stormzy wot won it


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

copliker said:


> Earlier on, the bloke off Pointless said that people would like Boris as a tory leader because of the way he talks. Different planet these poshos.



Bloke off pointless grew up on a council estate apparently. No idea where he picked up the accent though.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> YouTube?!



Yougov 

come on fucking hell yougov easy mistake to make


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

the birds are waking up, the first signs of day are emerging and I'm throwing in the towel and going to bed


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

copliker said:


> Earlier on, the bloke off Pointless said that people would like Boris as a tory leader because of the way he talks. Different planet these poshos.



I can't see it being anyone other than Gove.  Everyone else is either out of Parliament, or cursed by this election, or would be too bizarre for this situation (the Leadsom option).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Boris taking over would be the best and the worst outcome, wouldn't it? Schrodinger's Tory leader. On the one hand he gets the "wot a legend, lol" vote through his shitty contrivances, but on the other hand he'd be so embarrassingly bad the Tories would be an utter laughing stock and would crumble. At least I'd hope.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

two sheds said:


> Yougov
> 
> come on fucking hell yougov easy mistake to make


We knew but mocked anyway


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> We knew but mocked anyway



Pipe down Ruddlover 

Edit: Sorry Jim, mistook you for YouSir


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Bloke off pointless grew up on a council estate apparently. No idea where he picked up the accent though.


Got him mixed up with the other one I think.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour gaining more than Tories in over 65s


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Balbi said:


> Pipe down Ruddlover


Line is crossed [emoji35]


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Even Tory-infested Sevenoaks in Kent has seen significant shifts - Fallon has held with +6.8%, but Labour pushed up 8.1%.

Sevenoaks parliamentary constituency - Election 2017 - BBC News


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

Jacob Rees-Mogg on the telly and everything in my house just turned into tweed


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't know what to think!


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> I can't see it being anyone other than Gove.  Everyone else is either out of Parliament, or cursed by this election, or would be too bizarre for this situation (the Leadsom option).


Not a very deep bench is it. Fairly freak heavy.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Balbi said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg on the telly and everything in my house just turned into tweed


Have you had a tongue sandwich yet?


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

Rees-Mogg declaring his interest in being the next Tory leader


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> Labour gaining more than Tories in over 65s



couple of years I'll be there 

and i'll have my bus pass


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> Labour gaining more than Tories in over 65s


You see? Don't write us off, were as mad as hell and we aren't going to take it! 

Plus we have bad hips, hearing aids', and all that boring stuff that the rest of you will have sooner than you think


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> Rees-Mogg declaring his interest in being the next Tory leader



oh purleeeeease


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour gain Reading East


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> Rees-Mogg's valet declaring his master's interest in being the next Tory leader



CFY


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> Rees-Mogg declaring his interest in being the next Tory leader



A Johnson vs Rees-Mogg leadership battle would be the most entertaining thing yet. The matrix will have officially broken at that point.


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

Reading east labour gain from con. 

These gains are coming in steadily still.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> A Johnson vs Rees-Mogg leadership battle would be the most entertaining thing yet. The matrix will have officially broken at that point.


They'd have to play a wiff-waff tournament as a tie-breaker


----------



## 8den (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> A Johnson vs Rees-Mogg leadership battle would be the most entertaining thing yet. The matrix will have officially broken at that point.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

I _hate_ being wrong about things. Utterly hate it.

Apart from this election result


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour have gained more amongst people over 65 than the Tories, apparently


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

There has been talk of the DUP having a role in propping up any possible government on the back of the success tonight (10 seats so far) so what chances are there for the DUP doing a deal with Labour?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I _hate_ being wrong about things. Utterly hate it.
> 
> Apart from this election result



yeh i remember elections where i was really hopeful in the early stages though 

several of them


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Wow. Salmond gone to the Tories.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 9, 2017)

Outside, the dawn chorus is in full song and the Full Moon is low in the South Eastern sky and just about to set.

These are good auguries.  

I'm glad I stayed up.


----------



## 8den (Jun 9, 2017)

Argh Toby Young on Channel 4 and Jacob Rees-Mogg on the BBC. QUICK! WHICH BUTTON IS ITV?


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

two sheds said:


> oh purleeeeease



"Its not a disaster, but its not as good as it could have been", clearly he is angling for the top job


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Ice cream mafia boss and all-round creepy Conservative cocksman Lopresti seems to have held on to FABS...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

Alex sammond loses seat.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

copliker said:


> Not a very deep bench is it. Fairly freak heavy.



We're doing our best in difficult circumstances, I've just dropped my smoke.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> They'd have to play a wiff-waff tournament as a tie-breaker


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

The fuck is it with all these Scots voting Tory?


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

I know the Tories have done deals with the unionist parties in the past but mostly with the Ulster Unionist Party, is the DUP as close to the Tories or are they less averse to working with Labour?


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

Alex Salmond's gone.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

SDLP are tanking


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

So far, Corbyn has now beaten Labour's 2015, 2010, 2005 vote count: 10,317,467

If he cracks 10,800,000 he'll beat 2001 Blair


----------



## 8den (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> There has been talk of the DUP having a role in propping up any possible government on the back of the success tonight (10 seats so far) so what chances are there for the DUP doing a deal with Labour?



Slim to none. The Full title is the Ulster Conservative & Unionist Party.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Early reports 72% of young people voted.

Fucking hell.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

Balbi said:


> So far, Corbyn has now beaten Labour's 2015, 2010, 2005 vote count: 10,317,467
> 
> If he cracks 10,800,000 he'll beat 2001 Blair



I think you'll find he's not electable though.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour have won Plymouth.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

Alec Salmond  not good, not good at all , and I'm not an SNP voter.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour win Plymouth


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Dave Drew might well be in shadow cabinet, old mate of Corbyn


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> I know the Tories have done deals with the unionist parties in the past but mostly with the Ulster Unionist Party, is the DUP as close to the Tories or are they less averse to working with Labour?


More tory than the tories themselves.


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Plymouth seems alright


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Early reports 72% of young people voted.
> 
> Fucking hell.



And the results are showing.

Same for the number of old folk voting Labour, possibly more voting Labour than Tory among over 65s. Amazing!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Labour have won Plymouth.


Anything goes
When it comes to Ho
Cuz Corbyn ain't easy


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Anne whatsherface eta Widdecombe says Corbyn stands for almost neo-communism


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

TIL Ruth Davidson is the same age as me. In fact, I'm a few months older than her.

This is disconcerting. She looks like an adult. I'm still a child.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't think I've actually _enjoyed _an election result since '97, when I was 13! I was satisfied when Labour won their others, because the alternative was worse, but I didn't enjoy them.

It's weird to be enjoying a loss...


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

I hate this point, everything seems to suddenly go Tory.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> The fuck is it with all these Scots voting Tory?


They're a fickle bunch, aren't they?


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Labour have won Plymouth.





Balbi said:


> Labour win Plymouth



Moorview or Sutton and Devonport?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 9, 2017)

Plymouth Sutton, Labour Gain.


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Early reports 72% of young people voted.
> 
> Fucking hell.



Whatever the result, Corbyn should be genuinely praised for doing this - I can't think of that many other modern politicians that would have deliberately based their campaign on getting sectors of society to vote who historically didn't.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They're a fickle bunch, aren't they?


I think they are just naturally more right wing.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Ruth Davidson being asked if she could be UK tory leader.

Is this a possibility?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I hate this point, everything seems to suddenly go Tory.



It's always the way. Just celebrate the wins, remember how absolutely pear shaped this has gone for May. None of us thought Labour would win, but equally none of us really thought the Tories wouldn't increase their majority, and this spells absolute turmoil for them now. Something has shifted and it opens up a lot of possibility for the future, both short term and long term. That's worthwhile raising a smile about, I reckon.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Plymouth Sutton, Labour Gain.



Thanks


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Lab gain Colne Valley but lose Mansfield to Tories


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Moorview or Sutton and Devonport?



Sutton.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Dennis Skinner hangs on.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Dennis Skinner hangs on.



Did he see an increase or decrease of his majority?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

How are things comparing to the YouGov predictions now?


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

Soubry doesn't hold back does she?


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

In terms of the UK wide popular vote, Labour are at 42% and Tories at 43%


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> Soubry doesn't hold back does she?



Maybe she's angling for a job.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Did he see an increase or decrease of his majority?



Lab: 51.9% +0.7
Tory:: 40.6% +16.1

Apparently he didn't really campaign. Bit old now.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> Soubry doesn't hold back does she?


Blatantly admitting that her party ran a bad campaign. Doesn't sound too enamoured of May.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

I thought Soubry had lost. Was it close?


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Maybe she's angling for a job.



Theresa May's gravedigger it seems, at least based on that interview.  I don't think I have ever heard even Gapes or Woodcock be as critical of their leader as she just was about May.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Ruth Smeeth has held Stoke North. She was personally convinced it would be a loss.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> Soubry doesn't hold back does she?


This is a great interview.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Soubry going in


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Did he see an increase or decrease of his majority?


About the same as last time - around 52% - on a respectable 63.3% turnout, but with Tories hoovering up most of the collapsed UKIP vote

Bolsover parliamentary constituency - Election 2017 - BBC News


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I thought Soubry had lost. Was it close?


Sounds like it. She was defensive about it.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> Soubry doesn't hold back does she?



First Tory on the Beeb to say May is shit and that the Tory campaign was crap. Says May needs to reconsider her position as May and her team need to take responsibility for snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I thought Soubry had lost. Was it close?


No, won


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> How are things comparing to the YouGov predictions now?



dunno youtube has it 302 vs 269 still though


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> No, won



Poop. I did a little celebrate and everything a couple of hours ago. Damn fake news.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 9, 2017)

What will it mean for the man in the street thou?

 

Watching these talking heads...


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Well in Kemptown


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour got Brighton Kemptown by 10k


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour have won Halifax with an increased majority. Halifax was a target seat for the Tories and it was expected to go Tory, they even launched their manifesto there, not that it did much good for them.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour win Brighton Kemptown


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour have won Brighton Kemptown, another minister gone.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Theresa May now 50/50 to go


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2017)

I do hope some of the dumb fuck labour mps who have won seats tonight realise that many people werent voting for them personally. I noticed Chuka Umuna gave the impression of being happily oblivious of that


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 9, 2017)

Pissed off about Calder Valley. Has to be one bit of bad news I spose.


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

oryx said:


> Theresa May now 50/50 to go



that has to be "in the next 24 hours", surely


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

oryx said:


> Theresa May now 50/50 to go



The sooner the better!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2017)

Get on Brighton Kemptown!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Clive Lewis seemed a bit pleased to double his majority in Norwich South


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2017)

This is looking better than I expected. Theresa May is dead meat.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

oryx said:


> Theresa May now 50/50 to go


I think we should keep her now


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

ska invita said:


> I do hope some of the dumb fuck labour mps who have won seats tonight realise that many people werent voting for them personally. I noticed Chuka Umuna gave the impression of being happily oblivious of that


As I mentioned upthread, I'm going to be writing to my MP to tell him explicitly why I voted for him for the first time in almost a decade of living in his constituency. I'm not going to leave it open to interpretation, and I hope others will do the same.

Particularly for Chuka!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2017)

I think some new graffiti of "You're shitaaaa" on the Maidenhead conservative club *looks for spray paint*


----------



## angusmcfangus (Jun 9, 2017)

Pip pip dear boy dunked in shite on the box now sharpening his knife.
Hopefully up in time to watch Rudd's coupon as she falls.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 9, 2017)

Lab take Brighton Kemptown! Fuck you Kirby you toff cunt!


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

Members of the defeated Labour Opposition being paraded on the state broadcaster and encouraged to publicly recant their errors.

Great scenes.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Clive Lewis seemed a bit please to double his majority in Norwich South




That came very close to being a seig heil.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

IDS: "Conservative MP's should avoid talking to the media..."


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

IDS saying conservatives shouldn't talk to the media. On the BBC. To a journalist.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> Members of the defeated Labour Opposition being paraded on the state broadcaster and encouraged to publicly recant their errors.
> 
> Great scenes.


Who was the woman sitting next to IDS?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

"It's amazing she called this election claiming her leadership would be strong and stable, but she's all over the place"
IDS: "Well, it happens"


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Saw a Cons take from Labour flash up - first of the night?


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> IDS: "Conservative MP's should avoid talking to the media..."


...while talking to the media.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh yes, c'mon Chuka, how do you feel about Jeremy?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> IDS: "Conservative MP's should avoid talking to the media..."



he said, talking to the media


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Gareth has held on to Stoke Central. Dead chuffed. Two wins in a few months


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Can't sleep so thought I'd join in - I'm glad that mhairi Black has been returned but horrified by the Tory gains in Scotland.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Jesus fuck, Farrelly was just 19 votes ahead in Newcastle - hence the recount.


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

oryx said:


> Who was the woman sitting next to IDS?



Ayesha Hazarika, ex-SPAD to Harriet Harman.  Umunna is in the dock now.


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck off Chuka!


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Fucking Chuka. Just straight up say you're a cunt who was wrong.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2017)

Please make Rudd go.


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> Ayesha Hazarika, ex-SPAD to Harriet Harman.  Umunna is in the dock now.


What a fucking weasel.


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> I think we should keep her now


The longer she stays the better it is.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Rudd result coming up...


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

Eustace got in Camborne/Redruth well that was a waste of delivering leaflets


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Here it comes.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Hastings possibly coming up? Rudd looking very twitchy.


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

Live feed from Hastings now...


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

Umunna's surrendered.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 9, 2017)

IDS talking about 'stability' for the next few days while it's worked out if a govt can be constructed. He's deliberately avoiding the word 'strong'....

She's toast, and everyone in the Tory party is gunning for her - she'll be gone by Monday, and I'd not be surprised if she resigns her seat.


----------



## 8den (Jun 9, 2017)

Chukka Umunna' is on BBC, odds on he starts goggling the lyrics to "The Internationale" right now


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

FFS.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Here we go...


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Aaaaaaaargh!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Dammit!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

WELL SHIT


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

bah, Rudd survives by <300


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

Aww fuck


----------



## kebabking (Jun 9, 2017)

Amber Rudd holds by 300.

She may strangle TM with her own hands...


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck, fuck, fuck


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

After. All. That.

What the fuck.

Sorry we ever doubted you and your mam, YouSir


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2017)

Aw bollocks Amber Rudd has just held on


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2017)

amber rudd holds on. bollocks. oh well  - cant win them all


----------



## albionism (Jun 9, 2017)

Fucksocks!


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

Boris, maybe he'll be in before Xmas like I thought earlier. Looks like Torys are widening the gap? This election is so ever changing and unpredictable bumpy ride, trying to pull an alnighter cos i gotta be up by ten and am no good on only a few  hours sleep.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

FUUUUCKKK IIIITTT!


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Shit, Amber Rudd has won with a majority of about 300 votes!


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Bollocks. Fifth or sixth time lucky, eh.


----------



## spirals (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Deeply honoured to have won by a few hundred shifty votes.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

i demand a recount


----------



## Ole (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

It's as if the memory of the poll tax has been wiped, never mind the miners and the steel industry, actually any industry, what their policies are doing to the NHS, education, the disabled and vulnerable. 

Who the fucking fuck has voted Tory north of the border?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> After. All. That.
> 
> What the fuck.
> 
> Sorry we ever doubted you and your mam, YouSir



Yep, family honour restored, YouSir.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> After. All. That.
> 
> What the fuck.
> 
> Sorry we ever doubted you and your mam, YouSir


But you didn't defeat _me! _ I stuck it out, goddammit


----------



## Smangus (Jun 9, 2017)

Recount!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hardly a rousing endorsement. She will be in the foetal position tonight.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> It's as if the memory of the poll tax has been wiped, never mind the miners and the steel industry, actually any industry, what their policies are doing to the NHS, education, the disabled and vulnerable.
> 
> Who the fucking fuck has voted Tory north of the border?


Weren't those bits of the NE always Tory through those times you mention?


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Smangus said:


> Recount!


Another one? It's already been counted repeatedly until we got the 'right ' answer.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Yep, family honour restored, YouSir.


I'm now picturing Ma ItWillNeverWork living in a houseshare with DotCommunist's mum, like Charlie's and Mac's mothers in _It's Always Sunny_


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

I Hope they included the postal votes in rudd's seat. Bit of a sticky wicket though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Enfield Southgaaaaaaate! My old stomping ground, used to post Labour leaflets through letter boxes for extra pocket money


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

All the American socialists and assorted other lefties I follow on twitter are currently geeking out that Corbs middle name is Bernie


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

Kuenssberg: 'inner London where you have lots of students....' WTF? Talking about Enfield Southgate not being inner London.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> Weren't those bits of the NE always Tory through those times you mention?


Christ, I'd have to check. Tories were, iirc, mainly in the south at one point (land ownership) don't recall them being so heavily represented around the north east.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

No you don't have any idea, do you Woodcock?


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

oryx said:


> Kuenssberg: 'inner London where you have lots of students....' WTF? Talking about Enfield Southgate not being inner London.



She was claiming that Soubry's speech was a coded message for May to quit earlier.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

I am AMAZED he survived


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> No it's not. A lot of results are in already, many earlier than predicted.


The 2015 was a done deal by now, around 4ish I think, i fell asleep during it, and woke up to a blue map of the UK. 
The tories seem to be widening the gap, lets hope labour can bring in a last sprint past them.


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

Woodcock


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

John Woodcock. Another absolute fucking weasel.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> No you don't have any idea, do you Woodcock?



God this is painful, isn't it?

What an absolute cocksock.


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

People said he could never do it, he would only ever gain votes in areas already safely Labour and never gain from conservatives.

I have been saying for ages he is a slow burner and that people WILL realise that he is the genuine compassionate no-bullshit political leader they have been waiting for.

I don't know whether to pissjaculate or cry


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2017)

John Woodcock is 'deeply proud' rather than slightly embarrassed.

Time to hit the sack, I think. Hopefully I will wake up to a hung parliament.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm going to bed. Soon.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Hour and a half sleep before work


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

keithy said:


> I don't know whether to pissjaculate or cry



They aren't mutually exclusive, you know.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 9, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Off to sleep. Still predict Tory maj of 25-30


Well now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm never fucken sleeping again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

I still can't get over Nasty Nick saying you live by the sword you die by the sword. Nor that I'm the only person I've seen on twitter picking up on it.


----------



## keithy (Jun 9, 2017)

I need to watch this it is bringing me life. This is the hope we needed!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

I guess Mason isn't angling for a staff job just yet awhile then


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I still can't get over Nasty Nick saying you live by the sword you die by the sword. Nor that I'm the only person I've seen on twitter picking up on it.


Holy shit, I forgot that those were the exact same words used by Nasty Nick on Big Brother


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Sinn Fein have 7 now. The DUP 10. So it looks like the Tories could get their working majority with the DUP.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 9, 2017)

Wait, what. I'm not really awake. Did Clegg get shitcanned?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

strung out said:


> Holy shit, I forgot that those were the exact same words used by Nasty Nick on Big Brother



Nearly fucking fell off my chair when he said it.

Nick Bateman had the same weepy eye wibbly bottom lip thing going on back then too.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Wait, what. I'm not really awake. Did Clegg get shitcanned?



he did indeed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 9, 2017)

My local MP (Lucy Powell) increased her majority by 50% to 31k. Quite an increase.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2017)

fuck me i didn't expect this  

i think i need a period of stability so am tempted to go to bed


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sinn Fein have 7 now. The DUP 10. So it looks like the Tories could get their working majority with the DUP.



Ffs!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 9, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> he did indeed.


Magic


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 9, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> Christ, I'd have to check. Tories were, iirc, mainly in the south at one point (land ownership) don't recall them being so heavily represented around the north east.



Wider Aberdeen and environs was a Tory stronghold in days of yore. Perthshire too.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 9, 2017)

The people may be about to find out how truly disgusting the DUP are. 

years of the "news" media twatting on about Corbyn and the IRA, but will they talk about the paramilitary endorsement of tories potential partners?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

omg, just seen this about John Woodcock:

"A man so bad he was named after a penis three times."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh shit. Flello is gone in Stoke South.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh shit it's all going a bit Führerbunker


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Oh shit it's all going a bit Führerbunker



Cyanide all round..?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh shit. Flello is gone in Stoke South.



About 800 votes in it. It's gone to the Tories, and Jack Brereton, who incidentally ran against Gareth here in Central in Feb (and looks about 12).


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2017)

looks like a hung parliament nailed on. jezza - you are a fucking boss.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Sue said:


> Cyanide all round..?



God, I hope they save the downing Street cat.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2017)

off to bed now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

1 vote in it between SNP and Lib Dems in North East Fife fucking hell (after a recount).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 9, 2017)

What a strange election


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

I recommend following liberalism.txt (@liberalism_txt) on Twitter for the lulz.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm done in. Whatever happens when I wake has been better than I ever thought possible. Goodnight urbs. X


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Wait, what. I'm not really awake. Did Clegg get shitcanned?


Oh yes


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> 1 vote in it between SNP and Lib Dems in North East Fife fucking hell (after a recount).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Paul Mason versus Alastair Campbell oh my days


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Lets see what Campbell has to say then.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


>




She's obliged to say that though. No nooky otherwise.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Oh shit it's all going a bit Führerbunker



Has anyone done one of those you tube hitler videos yet?


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Anyone else noticed how the right of the Labour party are suddenly interested in paery unity. Fucking scum.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Listening to Cooper, she's still not happy, is she?


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Anyway BBC coverage will be winding up soon. Think I'll have a break for an hour or two. 

Love you all. Remember we'll always have Clegg.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Wider Aberdeen and environs was a Tory stronghold in days of yore. Perthshire too.


Tories not bigger than labour in Scotland since 1959 according to BBC.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 9, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> Tories not bigger than labour in Scotland since 1959 according to BBC.



Yeah, but at one point the Tories were the major party in chunks of Scotland.. Parts have always been a bit Tory/Unionist. The wipeout during the Blair years was the anomaly.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

I think the Tory gains in Scotland are the most surprising result for me.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 9, 2017)

39 votes recount in Kensington, WOW


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

National vote share now: Tory 40.5, Labour 41.2

Fucking. Hell.

The fight for PR starts now?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 9, 2017)

Morning campers.  Anything happened?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

De Piero holds Ashfield, despite my mother moving there and being a Tory voter. It was fucking close though. 500 votes in it. It's the UKIP vote that did it. Oof.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> Morning campers.  Anything happened?



Keith Chegwin has been elected king.


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

lol the UKIP vote has saved Gloria Del Piero


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> lol the UKIP vote has saved Gloria Del Piero



More like the UKIP vote nearly lost it for her. UKIP's vote last time was nearly as big as the Labour majority. It looks like every single UKIP vote went to the Tories, plus a few more. She only just held on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

BBC forecast has Tories down to 316 now.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

Well I have an hour or so off talking to my daughter,(Edinburgh South  ) but have to admit much better than I hoped.
But worried about post election stitch ups.

Pessimist. Moi?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Fwiw qriously the only polling company to call that share of vote. Only ones to poll on smartphone only.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 9, 2017)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Increased majority in Southampton. Officially a hung parliament now.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

It's official. Hung parliament.


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

Hung. So what now?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> Hung. So what now?



Potentially nothing much changes in the very short term if she doesn't resign. She can still form a minority govt since it doesn't look like Labour can manage a coalition. But it'll be messy and awkward and a series of difficult votes relying on breakaway support and the DUP.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I think the Tory gains in Scotland are the most surprising result for me.



Not so surprising. The complicating factor of SNP has obscured 'natural' Tory support. There have always been Tories in Scotland. I don't know why people persist in thinking there aren't. SNP hasn't always been as 'left wing' either. My dad (Angus) always used to say as soon as snp got us independence he'd switch to labour as snp were tartan tories.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> Hung. So what now?



Tories plus dup/uup plus lib dems is enough I think. I fully expect to see the yellow slime I coalition on some vague promise of soft Brexit which won't happen.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> Hung. So what now?


Much backstabbing


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

17 seats to go. But fuck.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> Hung. So what now?



Now the life slowly ebbs out of the writhing body of the Tory party, and Boris Johnson makes a botched attempt at removing the body of Theresa May from the gallows.


----------



## Ole (Jun 9, 2017)

Let's be clear about a possible Conservative coalition government from here. Many Tory MPs have had their majorities slashed. This election has shit em up proper. They won't find it easy governing around their naturally vile agenda from here.


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Tories plus dup/uup plus lib dems is enough I think. I fully expect to see the yellow slime I coalition on some vague promise of soft Brexit which won't happen.


Doom, then.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

I fell asleep for the last two hours  So, Rudd just about squeeked it after 36 recounts, more recounts at Kensington, and just read that we're now into officially hung parliament territory?!


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Now the life slowly ebbs out of the writhing body of the Tory party, and Boris Johnson makes a botched attempt at removing the body of Theresa May from the gallows.


That would be nice.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

8 hours ago we were bracing ourselves for a Tory landslide!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Lib Dems officially ruled out any coalitions with anyone hours ago.

Informal agreements of help with concessions elsewhere might be another matter.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

Where can I buy a Morning Star??


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm not sleeping until Newcastle has done its recount. I may never sleep again. There were 19 votes in it.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> Hung. So what now?



It isn't hung at all.
The DUP support the tories, so that's an extra 10 seats for them , Sein Fein don't take their seats, so the target is 323, not 326.  The tories+dup  have a majority.   The country is now under the control of 10 ulster loyalists.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Astonishing all the talking heads trying to make it all about remainers. It's like they don't want to understand.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Astonishing all the talking heads trying to make it all about remainers. It's like they don't want to understand.



Apart from this one guy. He's countenancing austerity.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 9, 2017)

I was at uni with Finkelstein.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> Doom, then.



Well, as J Ed says, yesterday we were bracing ourselves for a Tory landslide.
I'm cynical anyway, but we'll see.
Actually what happens to Theresa May and if/who replaces her (she'll be gone I reckon, but maybe not straight away, idk) could be more important.
A minority Tory party, getting fucked because no-one wants to deal with brexit, could be very bad for them.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 9, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> I was at uni with Finkelstein.


actually, both of them on thee beeb at the moment!


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm not sleeping until Newcastle has done its recount. I may never sleep again. There were 19 votes in it.


Same with me in Kensington.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 9, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Where can I buy a Morning Star??


Co-op supermarket by me sells them


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> It isn't hung at all.
> The DUP support the tories, so that's an extra 10 seats for them , Sein Fein don't take their seats, so the target is 323, not 326.  The tories+dup  have a majority.   The country is now under the control of 10 ulster loyalists.


Cheers.


BigTom said:


> Well, as J Ed says, yesterday we were bracing ourselves for a Tory landslide.
> I'm cynical anyway, but we'll see.
> Actually what happens to Theresa May and if/who replaces her (she'll be gone I reckon, but maybe not straight away, idk) could be more important.
> A minority Tory party, getting fucked because no-one wants to deal with brexit, could be very bad for them.


I wasn't. And I don't know what to think.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania Filth held on in Pudsey by 350 votes


----------



## panpete (Jun 9, 2017)

I gotta be up at 9.30, shattered.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

OOOOOOOOOOOH shit, we held Newcastle. BY 30 VOTES.

Now the most marginal in the country? Can't remember - everything is a haze.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOH shit, we held Newcastle. BY 30 VOTES.
> 
> Now the most marginal in the country? Can't remember - everything is a haze.



Wasn't there somewhere that went down to a difference of 1 vote?


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2017)

Austerity rejected, May toast, Nick Clegg lol. 

Isn't this a fine day?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOH shit, we held Newcastle. BY 30 VOTES.
> 
> Now the most marginal in the country? Can't remember - everything is a haze.



The students who got turned away here (reports of anywhere from 50 - 150 or more) could have made more of a difference, but who knows how they'd all have voted (I mean, come on, it's doubtful it would have been tory).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Wasn't there somewhere that went down to a difference of 1 vote?



Oh yes. North East Fife. 

Fucking politics, man.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sinn Fein have 7 now. The DUP 10. So it looks like the Tories could get their working majority with the DUP.


If that happens the DUP will ruthlessly milk it for all its worth. Arlene would be bellowing down the blower at No 10. I imagine that leverage converts into lots of subsidy to N.I. farmers and with so many are coming home to a warm barn already. In this situation all the 6C parties would be able to jump up and down about various Irish border issues as well; at least in theory.

This situation would be Hellish for the Tories. Having to crawl to smaller parties to get a Parliamentary majority. A barely holding together Coalition of May-os! They had an historic opportunity to rig lots of UK legislation and its been squandered in an awful campaign. Against JC of all people and running to the sandal wearing left! May saw lovely polling data and chanced her arm and failed. She's got no mandate and her back benchers will be furious.

I guess one option is a Tory leadership contest and another election all with A50 ticking away, oh dear. Gamble that JC will lose momentum but he might not.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Recount in Crewe and nantwich about an hour ago, any more news?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> Lab gain Colne Valley



By 978 votes!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't think I have it in me to go through this again quite yet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> Recount in Crewe and nantwich about an hour ago, any more news?



Nothing yet, I don't think.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

I lied. LABOUR GAIN.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 9, 2017)

WTF is going on in Scotland?! Didn't they get the memo?


----------



## Edie (Jun 9, 2017)

Morning

Strong and stable my arse.

Glorious


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hung Parliament ahoy take that Tories


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I lied. LABOUR GAIN.


Less than 50 votes  Timpson is such a tosser


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2017)

Egg on face for the Mail / Express / Sun, too, after coverage that was low even by their standards. 

I keep thinking I ought to go to sleep but I'm fucking buzzing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

You guys, I've been so depressed the past few days because of all of this. I'm in shock really.

I don't even care that much about the final result - about not winning or nearly winning or whatever. The biggest thing here is a vaguely left-wing platform being taken seriously. Of words like socialism being talked about in news studios. In austerity no longer being talked about as the logical thing. No more "we all agree there have to be cuts." And the kids! The kids! I spend a lot of time around the young'uns online, and I've seen this engagement with politics for a long time now. But even on the left all you hear is "but they're all just social justice warriors, clicktivists, only bothered with identity politics" but no one was paying attention. Engagement has changed. It's not what it was 30 years ago. It can't be. Will it translate into the type of left wing politics lots of people want? Maybe not. But is that possible in our times right now? I don't know. But you damn well cultivate and encourage and allow to flourish the engagement that *does* happen. These kids aren't stupid. They just don't talk the old language. We'd better catch the fuck up.

Tonight has been brill.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

Voley said:


> Egg on face for the Mail / Express / Sun, too, after coverage that was low even by their standards.
> 
> I keep thinking I ought to go to sleep but I'm fucking buzzing.


I tried but I've not bothered. Going back down to brew a big pot of coffee.


----------



## inva (Jun 9, 2017)

lol


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm shaking like crazy, just woke up and have no idea what's happened. Even my Facebook hasn't any news. 

Hold me, I'm scared. Is this a better world now?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2017)

For the first ime in fuck knows how long I'm happy to be awake before the kids


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Hung Parliament ahoy take that Tories


Doesn't that just mean another libtory coalition and more of the same misery?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Doesn't that just mean another libtory coalition and more of the same misery?



Dupservative coalition, more likely.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm really tired.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Dupservative coalition, more likely.


So nothing changes then. Yay


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2017)

Halifax, where May launched manifesto, holds Lab and increases majority by ~5,000


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm really tired.


Happy though?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2017)

If May goes, what are the chances we end up with Boris?


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> So nothing changes then. Yay


They won't be able to get anything through. It's a result, trust.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 9, 2017)

Buddy Bradley said:


> If May goes, what are the chances we end up with Boris?


I'd get out quick and put a tenner on that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> Happy though?



Pretty happy. Of course would have been happier with a shock Labour win  But there's something quite beautiful about this moment nevertheless.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Pretty happy. Of course would have been happier with a shock Labour win  But there's something quite beautiful about this moment nevertheless.


Yep! Honestly thought I'd be waking up to sad news but this, whatever it turns out to be, is much better


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Fife North East had two votes in it in the end. Cor.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Dupservative coalition, more likely.


I haven't checked where's left to declare but they can barely make that add up either. Would need 5 out of the 9 undeclareds by my reckoning.

Edit: they're mostly Tory safe seats


----------



## Chz (Jun 9, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I haven't checked where's left to declare but they can barely make that add up either. Would need 5 out of the 9 undeclareds by my reckoning.


You're not factoring Sinn Fein in there.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

So Philip Davies did actually win in the end?

Fuck's sake.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 9, 2017)

So does this mean indyref2 is off the table?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 9, 2017)

Logged in just to like this ☺☺☺ 


Vintage Paw said:


> You guys, I've been so depressed the past few days because of all of this. I'm in shock really.
> 
> I don't even care that much about the final result - about not winning or nearly winning or whatever. The biggest thing here is a vaguely left-wing platform being taken seriously. Of words like socialism being talked about in news studios. In austerity no longer being talked about as the logical thing. No more "we all agree there have to be cuts." And the kids! The kids! I spend a lot of time around the young'uns online, and I've seen this engagement with politics for a long time now. But even on the left all you hear is "but they're all just social justice warriors, clicktivists, only bothered with identity politics" but no one was paying attention. Engagement has changed. It's not what it was 30 years ago. It can't be. Will it translate into the type of left wing politics lots of people want? Maybe not. But is that possible in our times right now? I don't know. But you damn well cultivate and encourage and allow to flourish the engagement that *does* happen. These kids aren't stupid. They just don't talk the old language. We'd better catch the fuck up.
> 
> Tonight has been brill.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 9, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I haven't checked where's left to declare but they can barely make that add up either. Would need 5 out of the 9 undeclareds by my reckoning.
> 
> Edit: they're mostly Tory safe seats


Tories have 313 seats, DUP 10 - that's 323.  The 326 figure is a fallacy, as Sein Fein don't take their places in Parliament.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Leeds NW gain to Labour - early indications of such a win came from free spirit campaigning for the Greens yet voting for Labour anyway


Given that our vote was only 2.5 times higher than our membership this time I doubt I was the only one.

It was clearly a 2 horse race and very hard to call it for certain, so I wanted to help make sure there was one less lib dem MP to potentially support a tory government. Especially once it was clear that we weren't going to even be close to keeping our deposit.

In the end Labour won comfortably.

Gutted that Labour missed out on Pudsey by just 300 votes, where we'd stood down and spent part of the last week campaigning to attempt to swing the lib dem vote behind Labour. Lib dems were still on around 1200 still in the end.


----------



## bemused (Jun 9, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> So does this mean indyref2 is off the table?



Sadly I think it means we'll all be voting again soon 

Can't they draw straws?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> So nothing changes then. Yay



You get the schadenfreude of Theresa May screwing herself by calling an election she didn't need to, and a much more realistic prospect of a social democratic labour party competing/winning in 2022 (or earlier) when there was little to none of it had it gone to 2020. PLP coupsters will probably fuck that up though.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> So Philip Davies did actually win in the end?
> 
> Fuck's sake.



He did, unfortunately... Still, Clapcote for Labour gained around 7000 votes from the last election on an almost non existent, lazy campaign. Lots of blue rinsers around Shipley I suppose.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Voley said:


> Egg on face for the Mail / Express / Sun, too, after coverage that was low even by their standards.
> 
> I keep thinking I ought to go to sleep but I'm fucking buzzing.



Their hysteria this week was I think a reflection of their declining power. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I haven't checked where's left to declare but they can barely make that add up either. Would need 5 out of the 9 undeclareds by my reckoning.
> 
> Edit: they're mostly Tory safe seats


DUP has10 seats.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 9, 2017)

So, next general election about a year from now, then.


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2017)

Ok.I really am going to bed now. May resigned by the time I wake up, please.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

What a lovely result to wake up to


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2017)

Had a joint about 6pm yesterday and then went to sleep, with my alarm set for 9.30. Forgot to put phone on charge, and of course it died.

Woke up at 5.30am 

Excellent results though 

Theresa May pls fuck off now


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

The Daily Telegraph is really not a happy bunny this morning. Shock, chaos, knives out for May, Boris for PM odds slashed, Brexit in jeopardy, DUP becoming very important.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 9, 2017)

Zac Goldsmith wins Richmond Park by 45 votes


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> They won't be able to get anything through. It's a result, trust.


But nothing on the ground for the poor will improve, the wca, pip, universal credit, and the sanctions regime will persist


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Zac Goldsmith wins Richmond Park by 45 votes


Arses.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Their hysteria this week was I think a reflection of their declining power. Fuck 'em.



To save you all the misery, the Express is running "hung parliament after May fails to get majority after calling pointless election".


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

Omg Crewe and Nantwich are labour   my mum and step dad will be fucking livid


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 9, 2017)

Dudley North Lab 18090, Tories 18068


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Dupservative coalition, more likely.


coalition of cunts


----------



## Poi E (Jun 9, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> DUP becoming very important.



And that dreadful Westminster dance continues. Fuck the regions until you need them.


----------



## bemused (Jun 9, 2017)

Poi E said:


> So, next general election about a year from now, then.



About October I guess.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

I seem to have passed out. How did my chum and best buddy and mate cleggy get on?


----------



## albionism (Jun 9, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Zac Goldsmith wins Richmond Park by 45 votes


Cunt


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I seem to have passed out. How did my chum and best buddy and mate cleggy get on?



Looking for a job today.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 9, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> The Daily Telegraph is really not a happy bunny this morning. Shock, chaos, knives out for May, Boris for PM odds slashed, Brexit in jeopardy, DUP becoming very important.



They do sound very disappointed in people: "UK votes for chaos"


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2017)

Poi E said:


> So, next general election about a year from now, then.


Hope so. Can see Corbyn as PM if so.

A year of riding high on the back of this result. The party fully behind him. Tories in chaos. Nothing new to attack him on in the papers.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 9, 2017)

Boris Johnson failing miserably to wipe the huge grin of his face while walking past the media scrum. Pretty clear what he has in mind.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

The girl has just told me that for a while, her cohort have been target with Tory ads on instagram -  they have been getting proper teen abuse for invading their space. 

Hopefully this will result in blowback in the future


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Zac Goldsmith wins Richmond Park by 45 votes



bollocks


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 9, 2017)

Could it be possible, finally, that the Blairite gall-stone in the Labour Party shuts the fuck up and demonstrates some humility?


----------



## Poi E (Jun 9, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Boris Johnson failing miserably to wipe the huge grin of his face while walking past the media scrum. Pretty clear what he has in mind.



Please let it be so. The final combustion of the Tories in an orange conflagration would be lovely.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 9, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Zac Goldsmith wins Richmond Park by 45 votes



[/shoots self]


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2017)

I was genuinely worried about what I might wake up to this morning. A hung parliament is better than i had hoped for. However as has already been pointed out the vermin can form a coalition with the DUP. Below is an article outlining what nice people they are:

So, who are the DUP?

and from it this is indeed ironic:



> ...But for the Tories to end an election campaign which they spent attacking Corbyn for his alleged links to former Northern Irish terrorists by going into coalition with a party founded by former Northern Irish terrorists would be a deep irony....


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 9, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Boris Johnson failing miserably to wipe the huge grin of his face while walking past the media scrum. Pretty clear what he has in mind.



Six months of grovelling to Orangemen before the next election?


----------



## Poi E (Jun 9, 2017)

Yeah but a lot of DUP voters voted remain, so it's not like they'll be wanting to career down some avenue of isolationist English exceptionalism along with Boris.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

Labour north of 40% overrall.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Handy twitter thread of riiiiiiiight-okay-sure pre-election comments from various experts/commentariat:


----------



## bemused (Jun 9, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Boris Johnson failing miserably to wipe the huge grin of his face while walking past the media scrum. Pretty clear what he has in mind.



For the life of me I don't understand why they think Boris would make a good leader for the Tories. Then who else have they got?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 9, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Yeah but a lot of DUP voters voted remain, so it's not like they'll be wanting to career down some avenue of isolationist English exceptionalism along with Boris.



The DUP were spending a great deal of money which they somehow mysteriously acquired (allegedly from some pretty questionable sources) on promoting Brexit.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

bemused said:


> For the life of me I don't understand why they think Boris would make a good leader for the Tories. Then who else have they got?


I think they're putting it down to personalities and being led by a Remainer.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 9, 2017)

Bernie Gunther said:


> The DUP were spending a great deal of money which they somehow mysteriously acquired (allegedly from some pretty questionable sources) on promoting Brexit.



Just have to post this again.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jun 9, 2017)

Christ, look at all those fucking Tory seats in Scotland


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Labour north of 40% overrall.



Who'd a fucking thunk it?


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Handy twitter thread of riiiiiiiight-okay-sure pre-election comments from various experts/commentariat:



Drunken skillfree toad Nick Cohen at the top but Urban75 poster Laurie Penny at number 8


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Just have to post this again.



Is that Captain Birdseye?


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

Titanic captain I think.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 9, 2017)

what is that photo of?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

heinous seamus said:


> Christ, look at all those fucking Tory seats in Scotland



It's awful, isn't it? 

I reckoned some time ago the SNP would see their star fall for a couple of reasons. But it seemed obvious that there are a lot of people who gave their vote to the SNP in 2015 after IndyRef who actually quite want Brexit to happen. Nationalists gonna be nationalists - interests align. Or, in the case of the SNP and brexit voters, dis-align. And where are they going to go instead? Not to Labour, but to the new party of brexit. In the meantime Labour got some traction in spite of Scottish Labour and because of Corbyn.

My UK-wide prediction now, specifically English prediction I guess, is we will see a small resurgence in the UKIP vote in coming months as it becomes clear the Tories can't pursue hard brexit, but it won't get to the heady heights they enjoyed before their fall.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

Even the Mail and Express are putting the boot into May, albeit it with the 'electorate punishes her for calling stupid election' angle which makes very little sense when you consider that turnout as gone up.


----------



## bemused (Jun 9, 2017)

hermitical said:


> what is that photo of?



Duke of Kent IIRC


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 9, 2017)

Gutted for Simon Letts losing by 33 votes in Southampton Itchen.

But overall... wow, what a night.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

Bernie Gunther said:


> The DUP were spending a great deal of money which they somehow mysteriously acquired (allegedly from some pretty questionable sources) on promoting Brexit.


Obtaining very large amounts of money from mysterious sources is rather a norm in N.I. politics.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Piers Moron demonstrating some impressive reverse ferreting skills, having started the night...



...before getting to...



...via a bit of a spat with his old twitter buddy Darth Emailer...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Alan Sugar basically crying on LBC. The young didn't know what they were voting for, apparently.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 9, 2017)

bemused said:


> Duke of Kent IIRC


Cheers, looks like a bad lookalike generic royal!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Piers Moron demonstrating some impressive reverse ferreting skills, having started the night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The brass neck


----------



## Poi E (Jun 9, 2017)

hermitical said:


> what is that photo of?



A picture of a crook from the land that time forgot curtseying before a member of the ruling warrior clan the House of Windsor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Just have to post this again.


Admiral Birdseye


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2017)

I left the radio running and had a dream where I physically accosted Theresa May and demanded she legalise weed ... ~


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 9, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> Obtaining very large amounts of money from mysterious sources is rather a norm in N.I. politics.



I must admit to not really knowing much about DUP other than a vague impression that they're a bunch of virulently racist far-right knuckle-draggers.

Seems like it might be time to find out, given the possibility of them propping the Tories up.


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

John McDonnell interviewed by CNN just, gave a very calm and measured interview. Still talking about the possibility of a Labour minority if the Tories can't. Saying no coalition whatsoever. Came across very well I thought.


----------



## chilango (Jun 9, 2017)

Good morning 

I'll take this result.


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)

The comments in the DM are a joy to behold. It's not schadenfreude this its something much nobler.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Just have to post this again.





hermitical said:


> what is that photo of?



A crew of grifters practising their ‘invest in a new Royal yacht’ long con


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

So many seats that the Tories just squeaked home in, a few hundred votes overall in the right places and they might have struggled to form a government.

Still, give it a few by-elections and they might be in trouble.


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

Some quality trolling from McDonnell this morning. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

Leader of what's left of the rotting carcass that is the Irish Labour Party here last month. Finger on the pulse.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Ole said:


> Let's be clear about a possible Conservative coalition government from here. Many Tory MPs have had their majorities slashed. This election has shit em up proper. They won't find it easy governing around their naturally vile agenda from here.


 
Could also be like their Lib dem coalition partnership, where they enacted loads of horrible shit that wasn't in their manifesto but claimed they could do this because it was a coalition and therefore not bound by their promises ('acting in the national interest'). They'll be every bit as shitty as they want to be.


----------



## chilango (Jun 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> Some quality trolling from McDonnell this morning. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh the furious sour grapes from the few Tories on my farcebook feed. Declamations, fear, panic, wildly searching for something or someone to hit. Quality. Has a calming effect on me to see their craven supporters try and reconcile their sixth-form worldview with the result. So much cognitive dissonance


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> View attachment 108879


Another broken promise


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> The comments in the DM are a joy to behold. It's not schadenfreude this its something much nobler.


There is nothing nobler than schadenfreude


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 9, 2017)

chilango said:


>




I haven't seen many horror movies with endings that disturbing.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I seem to have passed out. How did my chum and best buddy and mate cleggy get on?


You might want to sit down...or open a bottle of champers!


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

I did like Iain Duncan Smith of the 'my colleagues need to reflect and not do any media interviews' stich (while being interviewed early this morning) being interviewed on the Today programme just now.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

I've had anout 90 minutes sleep. Seems a good point for some, still largely sleep-deprived, reflection.

First to anyone surprised at the Tory gains in Sxotland. Why? I think it was an obvious if ironic consequince of Labour's resurgence. I may be proved wrong, but I imagine any increase in the Labour vote came in laege part from the SNP, but unless they could beat the SNP, there was a chance the vermin wouls slip through the middle. This was one reason why I did not believe Labiur could win. Tory gains in Scotland would offset losses elsewhere.

The result, seems to be resulting in something of a paradox. Lots of people on the left (including me) cheering at what is essentially still a tory win. They are the largest party by quite a margin, and in all liklyhood will form the next government. So why so much euphoria. Well I think the first thing is simply relief. Relief we are not facing a massively increased Tory majority. But this more to it than that. The pardox is wider than the left. From the discussion throught the night you would have thought Labour had win the election and the Tories lost it. Everyone seems to agree that May is likely to go soon but that Corbyn is now safe. This is because in relative terms Labour have won. And they have won from a position explicitly to the left of the mainstream. There is I think an unmistakable sense that something has shifted. And it is a shift that, despite the Tory victory, seems to give some momentum to the left, while leaving the right in confusion. We don't know what is going to happen next, but maybe, just maybe this result will help some real progress for the left. Sure a resurgent Labour party is not what I want, but right now I will take whatever i can get and hope it leads to simething worthwhile.

And it's always worth asking, who will be going into work today wirh the head held a little higher? It will be the lefties and trade unionists.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

hermitical said:


> what is that photo of?


Captain Corbyn, off to meet the terrorists i shouldn't wonder.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Alan Sugar basically crying on LBC. The young didn't know what they were voting for, apparently.


Crying? Is that possible?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 9, 2017)

Corbynite shadow health secretary Jon Ashworth regains Leicester South with a wopping 26,000 + majority. IMO, single handedly down to my neo-Gramscian counterhegemonic praxis. Red Leicester ✊️


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

McDonnell very good on BBC


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> National vote share now: Tory 40.5, Labour 41.2
> 
> Fucking. Hell.
> 
> The fight for PR starts now?



We are back to 2 parties again but still managed to get a hung parliament.


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

McDonnell on a roll is always fun. He's been great value all night.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Gus O'Donnell - the lovely independent voice of the civil service - cunt


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 9, 2017)

Who'll give me odds on Gove coming back to be PM?


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> McDonnell very good on BBC



He was massively trolling on R4.  Well I assume so anyway....


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2017)

Time for the Tories to defy anti-terror legislation and get those knives well and truly out.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 9, 2017)

For whenever you hear the yellow vermin bleating about their fucking 'progressive alliances' again....


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> The result, seems to be resulting in something of a paradox. Lots of people on the left (including me) cheering at what is essentially still a tory win. They are the largest party by quite a margin, and in all liklyhood will form the next government. So why so much euphoria. Well I think the first thing is simply relief. Relief we are not facing a massively increased Tory majority. But this more to it than that. The pardox is wider than the left. From the discussion throught the night you would have thought Labour had win the election and the Tories lost it. Everyone seems to agree that May is likely to go soon but that Corbyn is now safe. This is because in relative terms Labour have won. And they have won from a position explicitly to the left of the mainstream. There is I think an unmistakable sense that something has shifted. And it is a shift that, despite the Tory victory, seems to give some momentum to the left, while leaving the right in confusion. We don't know what is going to happen next, but maybe, just maybe this result will help some real progress for the left. Sure a resurgent Labour party is not what I want, but right now I will take whatever i can get and hope it leads to simething worthwhile.


You imply you don't know why this feels like a win, but then go on to - accurately, IMO - explain why it _is._


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Tories plus dup/uup plus lib dems is enough I think. I fully expect to see the yellow slime I coalition on some vague promise of soft Brexit which won't happen.



On latest figures they only need the DUP now if my maths is correct. (Taking the 7 SF seats into account they need 322 not 326 i think)


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> You imply you don't know why this feels like a win, but then go on to - accurately, IMO - explain why it _is._


No that is precisely my point it does feel like a win.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

@brogdale Barwell lost too


----------



## brogdale (Jun 9, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> @brogdale Barwell lost too


Not enough s in the world.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> No that is precisely my point it does feel like a win.


Fair enough. On 2nd reading you were saying that. Good post


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> I fell asleep for the last two hours



 yeah same as. Feel asleep about 6am ish. Just woke up again.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 9, 2017)

My constituency, Cardiff Central, was a Lab/Lib Dem marginal. Or so I thought! 

+24% for Labour and Lib Dems third behind the Tories, both some 20,000 votes behind the winner. Amazing result.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2017)

The denuded SNP can only dream of the power the DUP now hold.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

I have to say, Lord Buckethead's manifesto actually made a lot of sense:



Probably why he managed a respectable 7th out of a field of 13


----------



## Gromit (Jun 9, 2017)

I hope Labour will now finally get behind Corbyn. 
Too many people were undermining him and saying people wouldn't vote for him. 
Massive media bias against him. 
A strong far right surge against immigrants and Europe etc. 

Despite all that he still made gains against the torries. 
Imagine what he could have achieved in happier times with the full backing of his party.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 9, 2017)

Mrs Shoes was at the count last night . Although our constituency is solid Tory  they were grim faced and everyone else was a Coalition of Celebration


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 9, 2017)

IIF here, reporting from down town regional queensland. The office went wild and this was a whole team email from our Senior Regional Services manager..  Of course we are always neutral  



> HUNG PARLIAMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> I have to say, Lord Buckethead's manifesto actually made a lot of sense:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably why he managed a respectable 7th out of a field of 13



His solution for Trident is genius!
Announce we're building it and then fake it. It's the dummy house alarm option.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> His solution for Trident is genius!
> Announce we're building it and then fake it. It's the dummy house alarm option.



Surely there is a place at the Coalition of Chaos table for such talent.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> His solution for Trident is genius!
> Announce we're building it and then fake it. It's the dummy house alarm option.


Though to be fair the whole _pretending to have really, really dangerous weapons, no really_ gambit didn't pan out so well for Iraq


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 9, 2017)

It looks like Tories could lose Kensington! 

The end of the election has been delayed 

That's astounding for someone of my age!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

phillm said:


> Surely there is a place at the Coalition of Chaos table for such talent.


Absolutely - bench Fallon and give the young Buckethead a go in Defence


----------



## shygirl (Jun 9, 2017)

I woke to my son crying this morning, and thought, 'shit, must be a Tory land-slide'.   Seems it was Lily Allen's 'Somewhere only we know' video for the Labour Party that set him off.   I can't help thinking that it was disappointment that we didn't get an outright win, cos this is the first election (at the age of 33) that he's really felt passionate about.  Glad to say that he was in jubilant mood by the time he left for work  

Katherine Chibah for Hertford and Stortford


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

What's the general line from the DUP with regards to Brexit?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I've had anout 90 minutes sleep. Seems a good point for some, still largely sleep-deprived, reflection.
> 
> First to anyone surprised at the Tory gains in Sxotland. Why? I think it was an obvious if ironic consequince of Labour's resurgence. I may be proved wrong, but I imagine any increase in the Labour vote came in laege part from the SNP, but unless they could beat the SNP, there was a chance the vermin wouls slip through the middle.


I haven't yet seen all the Scotland-wide figures, although I've been searching the websites. But while no doubt that did happen in some cases, if you look at where I am - Stirling - the Tories have won the seat for the first time since they lost it in 1997. SNP are second. But if you look at the figures here, both the SNP and Labour are down. So the Tories won, here at least, because people were voting Tory. That's not a comfortable thought.

The Tories fought a very focused campaign on saving the Union. There was nothing about Theresa May. It was all about Indy ref2. I had far more leaflets from the Tories than all the other parties put together, all of them completely about independence.

In fact, the Stirling Labour vice chair called for people in Stirling to vote Tory. So there really were two different campaigns. Scottish Labour benefited from Corbyn, but they didn't back him.

But an interesting side effect of 13 Scottish Tory MPs (the most there's been since the days of Thatcher), is that this is part of the UK Tory figures. So when you're counting up who can form the next government, remember that 13 Tories have a whole raft of issues they _can't vote on_ because of EVEL. So that's education, health, housing, local government, most criminal and civil law, social work, agriculture and fisheries, a lot of transport matters, and so on and so on.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 9, 2017)

They supported Brexit but have VERY big red lines about the border between Eire and Northern Ireland, I believe. There's quite a good report on the BBC website.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Oops, was trying to post link to Allen's video


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 9, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I haven't yet seen all the Scotland-wide figures, although I've been searching the websites. But while no doubt that did happen in some cases, if you look at where I am - Stirling - the Tories have won the seat for the first time since they lost it in 1997. SNP are second. But if you look at the figures here, both the SNP and Labour are down. So the Tories won here at least because people were voting Tory. That's not a comfortable thought.
> 
> The Tories fought a very focused campaign on saving the Union. There was nothing about Theresa May. It was all about Indy ref2. I had far more leaflets from the Tories than all the other parties put together, all of them completely about independence.
> 
> ...



Do you think that Independence is kind of dead as an issue in Scotland then? Do you think the referendum was a once-in-a-generation deal for voters?


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 9, 2017)

Exciting news for everyone!: 

"Former UKIP leader Nigel Farage said Brexit "is in some trouble" if Jeremy Corbyn forms a coalition and he will "have absolutely no choice" but to come back into British politics..."


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

MightyTibberton said:


> Do you think that Independence is kind of dead as an issue in Scotland then? Do you think the referendum was a once-in-a-generation deal for voters?


Remains to be seen. I don't think that can be assumed. Remember the SNP did win the election in Scotland: they have 35 out of 59 Scottish MPs.

Also, this was a Westminster election. The SNP is still the government at Holyrood. We weren't voting for MSPs yesterday. And Holyrood passed the bill to hold a second referendum at the end of the Brexit negotiations. That hasn't changed.

The Tories, with 13 out of 59 MPs in Westminster and with still only 31 out of 129 MSPs at Holyrood, may think they've won, but they haven't.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 9, 2017)

tbh it's poisoned chalice for the dup. Their position on Brexit is unclear, supporting it but still wanting  a seemless border with the south to appease NI farmers and agri business, but also having an actual border with the south and Euro levels subsidies for the north. The English will get more exposure to their particular brand of fundamentalism, which might create resentment akin to English distrust of the SNP.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

flypanam said:


> tbh it's poisoned chalice for the dup. Their position on Brexit is unclear, supporting it but still wanting  a seemless border with the south to appease NI farmers and agri business and Euro levels subsidies for the north. The English will get more exposure to their particular brand of fundamentalism, which might create resentment akin to English distrust of the SNP.


councils up and down the country will be required to lock up swings on sundays, which won't play well


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

Can't see a coalition of the left manifesting so its back to austerity and the hope brexit goes tits up, but I don't see that producing a greater result for labour who not have on, y 261 seats.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

MightyTibberton said:


> Exciting news for everyone!:
> 
> "Former UKIP leader Nigel Farage said Brexit "is in some trouble" if Jeremy Corbyn forms a coalition and he will "have absolutely no choice" but to come back into British politics..."


what as? the dull cunt at the end of the bar who bores everyone stupid till he passes out with his face in a puddle of ruddles?


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

flypanam said:


> tbh it's poisoned chalice for the dup. Their position on Brexit is unclear, supporting it but still wanting  a seemless border with the south to appease NI farmers and agri business, but also having an actual border with the south and Euro levels subsidies for the north. The English will get more exposure to their particular brand of fundamentalism, which might create resentment akin to English distrust of the SNP.


But they aren't going to refuse the chance to rule are they


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> But they aren't going to refuse the chance to rule are they


if you'd been watching the election coverage you'd know the answer to that one already


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Can't see a coalition of the left manifesting so its back to austerity and the hope brexit goes tits up, but I don't see that producing a greater result for labour who not have on, y 261 seats.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> But they aren't going to refuse the chance to rule are they


Course not, their dumb fucks and the increasingly the best advertisement for a United Ireland to take the stupidity off the Brits hands.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> what as? the dull cunt at the end of the bar who bores everyone stuipd till he passes out with his face in a puddle of ruddles?



A defendent in an extradition case to the US possibly?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

Tankus said:
			
		

> well...... scottish independence is off the cards


In what way?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Though to be fair the whole _pretending to have really, really dangerous weapons, no really_ gambit didn't pan out so well for Iraq


If America launched an all out attack on us would it be any different? 
With or without Trident we'd be fucked.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I haven't yet seen all the Scotland-wide figures, although I've been searching the websites. But while no doubt that did happen in some cases, if you look at where I am - Stirling - the Tories have won the seat for the first time since they lost it in 1997. SNP are second. But if you look at the figures here, both the SNP and Labour are down. So the Tories won, here at least, because people were voting Tory. That's not a comfortable thought.
> 
> The Tories fought a very focused campaign on saving the Union. There was nothing about Theresa May. It was all about Indy ref2. I had far more leaflets from the Tories than all the other parties put together, all of them completely about independence.
> 
> ...


Yes it is what I expected to happen, and superficially it looks like it was a factor. But a deeper look is needed to see just how much impact it actally had.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

copliker said:


> 2615. That's the end of Galloway surely.


brilliant tweet from him with a picture of him looking expectant 'Three hours to go' on night of the election . Didn't even turn up for the count. Good to see the Workers League pull in 26 votes, significant step forward for the working class.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 9, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Remains to be seen. I don't think that can be assumed. Remember the SNP did win the election in Scotland: they have 35 out of 59 Scottish MPs.
> 
> Also, this was a Westminster election. The SNP is still the government at Holyrood. We weren't voting for MSPs yesterday. And Holyrood passed the bill to hold a second referendum at the end of the Brexit negotiations. That hasn't changed.
> 
> The Tories, with 13 out of 59 MPs in Westminster and with still only 31 out of 129 MSPs at Holyrood, may think they've won, but they haven't.


But would there still be the enthusiasm within the SNP to call for a second referendum in the _near_ future? Strikes me that this latest result might persuade the SNP that it'd make more sense to wait a few more years, especially given the turmoil that the UK result may cause for Brexit. The smart money might be more on a "wait & see" approach.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> McDonnell very good on BBC



He needs to get some sleep mind.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> Labour gaining more than Tories in over 65s


Really ? That's brill , any figures?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

mather said:


> There has been talk of the DUP having a role in propping up any possible government on the back of the success tonight (10 seats so far) so what chances are there for the DUP doing a deal with Labour?


Is austerity a problem for the DUP?


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 9, 2017)

I wish May would come out of hiding, I've got the TV on in the background & I want to gloat at her "victory" speech!


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Kensington recount suspended - what's going on there then?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> He needs to get some sleep mind.


Or bang on some uppers


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Kensington recount suspended - what's going on there then?


An Amber Rudd moment


----------



## Poi E (Jun 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Is austerity a problem for the DUP?



Fuck yes, with NI having a high proportion of public servants.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What's the general line from the DUP with regards to Brexit?



im trying to check their website for their manifesto but its really slow (i guess other people had the same idea)

http://www.mydup.com 

if you want to try it.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> An Amber Rudd moment


I hope not. The last one was a maasive fucking disappointment.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Tories will have to play for the yoof at the next election. I look forward to Rees-Mogg parading around in a baseball cap.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2017)

A lot of very close finishes. I want to see one of those graph-of-graphs with the safest seats at either end, and the marginals in the middle, showing who most often came close to upset.

An accurate version might have to exist in more than 3 dimensions


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

I wish May had personally campaigned in Scotland more.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 9, 2017)

Kensington counters have been allowed to go home to sleep. It is the Tories who have been calling for the recounts, says BBC radio, so I take it that that means they have lost on the current count. I head the radio say that the Tories said they will keep demanding recounts until they are told they aren't allowed any more - not sure what the rules on that are. Don't they toss a coin if it's an actual tie?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> But would there still be the enthusiasm within the SNP to call for a second referendum in the _near_ future? Strikes me that this latest result might persuade the SNP that it'd make more sense to wait a few more years, especially given the turmoil that the UK result may cause for Brexit. The smart money might be more on a "wait & see" approach.


It depends on what you mean by "near future". Theresa May's robotic phrase was "now is not the time". Nicola Sturgeon's reply was "we don't want it now. We want it at the end of the Brexit process".

Now at one time, Sturgeon wanted it before the deal was passed but once the details were known. In effect that the deal would be what informed the vote. She may now decide that shortly afterwards is more when to do it. I don't know. But I do know that she is holding a lot of her party behind the line on this; they're more hung ho than she is.

Worth pointing out that the SNP's policy wasn't always to have a referendum. It used to be that a majority of SNP MPs in a Westminster GE was a mandate for independence. Indeed, Margaret Thatcher famously said that if Scots want independence all they have to do is return a majority of Nationalist MPs. Well, they did.

And as a footnote: 2015 was remarkable. It had never been performed by any party in Scotland before. Not even Labour. And in 2010 the SNP had only 6 seats. Now it has a majority of Scottish seats. The Tories seem as if they'll try to form a Westminster government without a majority of Westminster seats.

So, while the loss of seats is going to be something the SNP has to think about, they still won.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm actually interested to see the result in North Cornwall once the village donkey has dragged the last ballot box to the count. My dad is there and has a fool's hope that the tories will lose the seat.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

Argghh. I've had 2 hours sleep and now have to work. What a bloody good night that was.  Anyone else got a tearful Nick Clegg as their new screensaver?


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Nigel Evans (Con) taking hard shots at May on the BBC.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

I got 3 hours. I feel like shit  but I still can't stop smiling


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 9, 2017)

Just got home to find my reserve bottle of Tesco's finest vintage Cava (two for £12) has been chugged  by the kids. 

Ah well, at least the sun's shining so I can wear my pink cords, tweed jacket and Panama hat to toast the health of Corbyn, McDonnell and Abbot at the Hunter Chase Evening Races at Stratford tonight.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

Tory MP Nigel Evans has pretty much just said that it all went pear shaped for his party when they launched their manifesto ie started to talk to voters about their own policies .


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Really ? That's brill , any figures?


Can't recall exact, numbers did.turn up on BBC after. I'll say Tories up seven Labour up eleven as a.dim dodgy memory


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

Corbyn needs to get the shinners on the phone.


----------



## chilango (Jun 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Tory MP Nigel Evans has pretty much just said that it all went pear shaped for his party when they launched their manifesto ie started to talk to voters about their own policies .



Yep. Labours leaked manifesto was the turning point IME.


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

The reputation of the comentariat is totally in tatters - I've just had a look on twitter and there's a few of them opining on the shape of things today: my first reaction was _they don't have a fucking clue_. Everyone must be thinking the same.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Argghh. I've had 2 hours sleep and now have to work. What a bloody good night that was.  Anyone else got a tearful Nick Clegg as their new screensaver?


Who was the kid ( with ginger hair) who was laughing at him on the platform?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 9, 2017)

Anybody who wants to do a deal with the DUP should probably recruit the Westboro Baptist Church to their negotiating team.



> Speaking to the Belfast Telegraph, former DUP minister Jim Wells said that Sinn Féin’s insistence on same-sex marriage is a “red line” for his party that would prevent a government being formed.
> 
> He said: “Peter will not marry Paul in Northern Ireland.”



Northern Ireland's DUP would rather block gay marriage than form a government


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 9, 2017)

Seems like there are loads of these super-close results.


----------



## bemused (Jun 9, 2017)

As they say, she shit the bed.

As a limp wristed centrist, I wonder if wiser political minds have a view on:

1. Brexit - does this mean that Brexit is functionally dead? I can't see anyone getting enough votes to push Brexit through Parliment.
2.  Is the middle ground back? Whoever is in power isn't going to be able to get anything through unless Labour and Tories MPs broadly agree. Does this mean we'll see more reasonable centre-ground government?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

labour might take kensington?? that would be incredible!


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Who was the kid ( with ginger hair) who was laughing at him on the platform?


the new MP


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 9, 2017)

Brilliant


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Can Labour please do something about East Anglia now please?

I'm open to nuking it from orbit as a working option.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 9, 2017)

bemused said:


> As they say, she shit the bed.
> 
> As a limp wristed centrist, I wonder if wiser political minds have a view on:
> 
> ...



I'm not a wise political mind, but I've taken it that Brexit has been accepted as "the will of the people" by both main parties. Even the Lib Dems main demand hasn't been to stop Brexit but to have a vote on the deal hasn't it? All the talk I've heard this morning on the radio has been not does-this-mean-Brexit-is-dead? but what-does-this-mean-for-Brexit-talks?. Interestingly, they raise the German elections in September as just as important, saying things won't really move in the talks until Merkel has (or hasn't, I guess) got a mandate. 

I reckon unless something spectacular happens in terms of the stories coming up about misconduct by the Leave campaign then that won't change. I hope Farage stays fucked off. 

Not sure on 2. Still just as unwise, but a big "it's too early to tell" seems to be the answer to me!


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> labour might take kensington?? that would be incredible!



BBC news reporting the tories are going to keep asking for recounts until they're told there will be no more.  Lost by single numbers by the sounds of it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2017)

chilango said:


> Yep. Labours leaked manifesto was the turning point IME.


I don't want to keep going on about Scotland. (Actually who am I kidding? I do!) But that was the point at which a lot of Indy supporters took an interest. It must be remembered that some of the Labour vote in Scotland is therefore from people who want independence.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

Sounds like May is going to try and stay, off to the palace to have a chat with her maj later.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> BBC news reporting the tories are going to keep asking for recounts until they're told there will be no more.  Lost by single numbers by the sounds of it.


I saw on twitter (don't know how accurate this is) that Labour leading by 40-50 votes. How many recounts are they allowed?!


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 9, 2017)

Odds on Trump to tweet congratulations to "New UK Prime Minister Hung after tremendous victory" when he wakes up? 

(OK, I made the joke in another thread, but I like it!)


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Urgh. BBC predicting tories on 319 seats though? So that means tories are expected to take Kensington?


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Sounds like May is going to try and stay, off to the palace to have a chat with her maj later.



lol. A shocked and disgruntled party sharpening their knives propped up by the nutty Unionists.  Coalition of what now?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> lol. A shocked and disgruntled party sharpening their knives propped up by the nutty Unionists.  Coalition of what now?


chaos


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Urgh. BBC predicting tories on 319 seats though? So that means tories are expected to take Kensington?


wouldn't be the greatest surprise


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2017)

disgusting that they are asking the friends of terrorists to help them form a coalition of chaos ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Urgh. BBC predicting tories on 319 seats though? So that means tories are expected to take Kensington?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> disgusting that they are asking the friends of terrorists to help them form a coalition of chaos ...


so the tory friends of terrorists are asking the dup friends of terrorists to join them.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> wouldn't be the greatest surprise



no, but given it's apparently the tories who keep asking for the recounts, I was hoping that meant labour might squeak it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> no, but given it's apparently the tories who keep asking for the recounts, I was hoping that meant labour might squeak it


yeh it may be the tories are consistently 5-10 behind


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Tories will have to play for the yoof at the next election. I look forward to Rees-Mogg parading around in a baseball cap.


A tweed baseball cap, surely..?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 9, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Kensington recount suspended - what's going on there then?



Its morning and the poor fuckers doing the counting need some sleep, I guess


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh it may be the tories are consistently 5-10 behind


They need to bus in the tellers from Amber Rudds constituency


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Sue said:


> A tweed baseball cap, surely..?


----------



## T & P (Jun 9, 2017)

Has anyone posted this yet?

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en-gb"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Heard from very good source who was there that Rupert Murdoch stormed out of The Times Election Party after seeing the Exit Poll <a href="#Vote2017 hashtag on Twitter">#Vote2017</a></p>&mdash; John Prescott (@johnprescott) <a href="">8 June 2017</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

The Boy said:


> Its morning and the poor fuckers doing the counting need some sleep, I guess



Aye. Felt sorry for the counters in Hastings too last night.


----------



## Old Spark (Jun 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> the new MP




Who tried to make his victory speech before the result was declared.


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

Old Spark said:


> Who tried to make his victory speech before the result was declared.


yeah, I liked that bit.


----------



## AnandLeo (Jun 9, 2017)

What a night and day. Conservatives in spite of optimistic landslide victory forecasts against Labour in some quarters, have seen the result they feared. Scots have shown some sense, and helped to bring some stability in the UK.  However, it is chaos in the making. Theresa May didn’t have the nerve to carry on as Prime Minister unelected, and was hopeful of a better mandate to execute the Brexit, on account of the bizarre performance of Jeremy Corbyn. I think Corbyn pulled himself together just in time in relation to the Labour Manifesto.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

So, those who know these things - what will the tories be offering the DUP? Are we looking at hard brexit being chucked in the bin?


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

Bernie Gunther said:


> I must admit to not really knowing much about DUP other than a vague impression that they're a bunch of virulently racist far-right knuckle-draggers.
> 
> Seems like it might be time to find out, given the possibility of them propping the Tories up.


The DUP is simply the main N.I. party working class Prods vote for. It's a complicated party but reflects the values of the more Godly half of this constituency. Wrapped in the Union Jack patriotic with socially conservative GOP style positions while engaged in endless tit for tat whataboutery with the Catholic community. The DUP will indeed give English lefties the hives. 

The DUP is a bit deceptive as it's Stormont partner SF they are a pretty savvy party. A lot of their voters are rather more like traditional English Old Labour voters in attitude to the role of the state. In N.I. that's a remained a very large one despite some half hearted DUP attempts at austerity urged on by penny pinching Westminster. Out of curiosity I read the DUP 2010 manifesto and was struck by it being very dedicated to supporting public services. Here's the 2017 one, boasting "The DUP secured the best welfare package in the whole of the United Kingdom and delivered mitigation measures to combat the introduction of the Bedroom Tax." for instance. Though not about the epic half billion quid bung Stormont arranged for 6C culchies. The DUP also want some form of Brexit that supports an open Irish border. 

They'd really make a very odd match with the rather cosmopolitan Tories. Even more so with the precious Lib-Dems are involved and with only a couple of more seats. This could have more comedy value than the Trump Whitehouse but I can't see it being stable.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2017)

One things is clear from this election is that all the Tory majority pundits (including me at Tory win by 40 seats) should admit that all we did is pluck the figures out of the air.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 9, 2017)

Nuttall resigns. Such a shame.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 9, 2017)

Eddie Hitler: "UKIP is a victim of its own success”.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

From the BBC:


Prime Minister Theresa May, re-elected as Maidenhead MP with 64.8% of the vote, says "this country needs a period of stability" and if the Tories have won the most seats "it will be incumbent on us to ensure we have that period of stability".
Is she a bot or something? Is she incapable of saying a sentence without including the word stability? Like, it's a bet with her mates to see how often she can get that word in the papers?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

Nuttal resigns, rather predictably


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2017)

Ukip is still relevant

*points to the polls*


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)

Can the queen say no when May turns up at her house saying she wants to form a government?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

A tad disappointing in the end. Just a tad mind, but 310 Tory seats would have been way better than 320. I got greedy last night.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2017)

what are the Tories going to give the DUP?


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nuttal resigns, rather predictably


But not his MEP paycheck, presumably.


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)

says in the Guardian
"A DUP source said: “We want there to be a government. We have worked well with May. The alternative is intolerable.
“For as long as Corbyn leads labour, we will ensure there’s a Tory PM.”


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

Idaho said:


> Nuttall resigns. Such a shame.


as he said the tide comes in an the tide goes out.which as an ex Olympic swimmer should know everything about.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> Ukip is still relevant
> 
> *points to the polls*


One of the many depressing things is, Farage is almost certainly going to get shitloads more airtime...


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, those who know these things - what will the tories be offering the DUP? Are we looking at hard brexit being chucked in the bin?


In The Guardian Theresa May reaches deal with DUP to form government after shock election result


> ...
> The DUP’s ‘price’ for propping up a new Conservative government will include a promise that there would be no post-Brexit special status for Northern Ireland, the party’s leader in Westminster has confirmed.
> 
> Nigel Dodds, re-elected as North Belfast MP, said that among their preconditions would be an insistence that there was no separate deal that would effectively keep the region with one foot still inside the EU.
> ...


I'm sure there'll be more than this.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2017)

ah shit


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 9, 2017)

.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 9, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> what are the Tories going to give the DUP?


 
Money. To be clear a 'readjusted financial settlement for the assembly' not cash in brown envelopes.  Being in hock to the DUP might not make the Tories look anymore strong and stable?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nuttal resigns, rather predictably


I foresee them 'rebranding' themselves just as Nuttall says - as the BNP.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> Can the queen say no when May turns up at her house saying she wants to form a government?



Theoretically yes, realistically no.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> Can the queen say no when May turns up at her house saying she wants to form a government?


----------



## 2hats (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 9, 2017)

On the plus side, it means the tories can't use the 'don't vote for them as they'll be propped up by a nationalist party' line against labour. On the minus side, that line didn't really seem to work any more and they probably wouldn't have bothered with it again anyway.


----------



## newbie (Jun 9, 2017)

too slow


----------



## newbie (Jun 9, 2017)

Has anyone started to analyse where the kipper vote went yet?  and where the Tory vote in England went up or down?


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> It's just so grubby and cynical and shit isn't it. A great grubby cynical sea of shit, far as the eye can see.


It might not last long but today is a day for savouring the joy of being completely wrong (that was me on April 20th just after the thing was announced)


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> One of the many depressing things is, Farage is almost certainly going to get shitloads more airtime...


Farage may be a relief after a family sized portion of Nigel Dodds of the DUP.


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

It's only just over the line with the DUP, and with two flavours of headbanger and the liberal end of the party all wanting shit. They are not going to get fuck all done.


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

newbie said:


> Has anyone started to analyse where the kipper vote went yet?  and where the Tory vote in England went up or down?


Analysis I saw last night suggested 2/3 Con 1/3 Lab


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

Ashcroft has a lot of detail - 14,000 people interviewed.

How did this result happen? My post-vote survey - Lord Ashcroft Polls


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Theoretically yes, realistically no.


Can Corbyn just race her up The Mall then?

First one to ring the doorbell at Buck House wins.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> It's only just over the line with the DUP, and with two flavours of headbanger and the liberal end of the party all wanting shit. They are not going to get fuck all done.



I am not familiar with the internal divisions of the DUP. Any recommended reading?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I am not familiar with the internal divisions of the DUP. Any recommended reading?



I think the internal divisions being referred to are in the Tory party.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 9, 2017)

newbie said:


> Has anyone started to analyse where the kipper vote went yet? and where the Tory vote in England went up or down?



I've seen some reporting on the result in Wales that says it went "back" to where it came from - so here, it went to Labour.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

Nuttal (sp?) Gone


----------



## bemused (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Corax said:


> Can Corbyn just race her up The Mall then?
> 
> First one to ring the doorbell at Buck House wins.


I think the public would enjoy that more than the last six weeks.


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I am not familiar with the internal divisions of the DUP. Any recommended reading?


Nor am I! I meant, the standard tory divisions of headbangers vs metros now has an additional headbanger axis in the DUP.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I am not familiar with the internal divisions of the DUP. Any recommended reading?


All I can remember is that the Robinson faction represented a (relatively) more pragmatic wing of the DUP than that of the heir apparent, I.P. 'Freely' Jr.

I'm not sure what faction Arlene Foster would represent, apart from the Crazy World of Arthur Brown Fan Club.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

Voley said:


> Austerity rejected, May toast, Nick Clegg lol.
> 
> Isn't this a fine day?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2017)

This photo is brilliant. I know a couple of people who were there so may ask if it was as hilarious as it looks


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Who was the kid ( with ginger hair) who was laughing at him on the platform?


Anyone know the approx time? 

I just want to see that


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

chilango said:


> Yep. Labours leaked manifesto was the turning point IME.


Before the manifesto I was not going to bother to vote, when it was leaked then I really started considering it. Total game changer


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Has Mensch blamed it on Russian hackers yet? 

I think Putin got a bit careless, Labour taking Canterbury and Peterborough gives the game away a bit.


----------



## chilango (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Before the manifesto I was not going to bother to vote, when it was leaked then I really started considering it. Total game changer



I'm sure someone could do a timeline of the YouGov poll vs. key events during the campaign.


----------



## bemused (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Before the manifesto I was not going to bother to vote, when it was leaked then I really started considering it. Total game changer



I think also May run the worst Tory campaign in most people's memory.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Voley said:


> Austerity rejected, May toast, Nick Clegg lol.
> 
> Isn't this a fine day?


----------



## flypanam (Jun 9, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> All I can remember is that the Robinson faction represented a (relatively) more pragmatic wing of the DUP than that of the heir apparent, I.P. 'Freely' Jr.
> 
> I'm not sure what faction Arlene Foster would represent, apart from the Crazy World of Arthur Brown Fan Club.



I, for one look forward to the RHI scheme been rolled out across the UK.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> Ashcroft has a lot of detail - 14,000 people interviewed.
> 
> How did this result happen? My post-vote survey - Lord Ashcroft Polls



Not time to read it now but presumably it says 'the Ashcroft model if fucking useless and everyone ignore me from now on'?


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Has Mensch blamed it on Russian hackers yet?
> 
> I think Putin got a bit careless, Labour taking Canterbury and Peterborough gives the game away a bit.


There's a rumour Putin is in league with the DUP.

Well there is now.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

The DUP in slides:


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Not time to read it now but presumably it says 'the Ashcroft model if fucking useless and everyone ignore me from now on'?


it's an exit poll, and he obviously makes no reference whatsoever to his erroneous projections. 

It is worth looking at - gives you a good overview of the demographics and movements in play in the election.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

expected a coronation, got the finger. Beware hubris etc


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

By Christ this a rare good day in an otherwise sea of shit. 

On the other side it shows how bad things have got when we celebrate losing but fuck it, I'm going to enjoy today tomorrow can look after itself.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2017)

What's that from The39thStep ? Looks like NI leads to explosions both literal and metaphorical in UK politics.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> By Christ this a rare good day in an otherwise sea of shit.
> 
> On the other side it shows how bad things have got when we celebrate losing but fuck it, I'm going to enjoy today tomorrow can look after itself.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

chilango said:


> I'm sure someone could do a timeline of the YouGov poll vs. key events during the campaign.


Don't know about the timeline but Corbyns response to the terror attacks slating May for police and armed police cuts was quite pivotal imo.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> What's that from The39thStep ? Looks like NI leads to explosions both literal and metaphorical in UK politics.


John Tonge Professor at Unversity Liverpool


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> So nothing changes then. Yay



Bollocks - if we follow this up everything changes!


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Don't know about the timeline but Corbyns response to the terror attacks slating May for police and armed police cuts was quite pivotal imo.


not a timeline, but lots of people made up their mind to vote labour in the last few weeks - a quarter in 'the last few days' (according to ashcroft)


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Not time to read it now but presumably it says 'the Ashcroft model if fucking useless and everyone ignore me from now on'?


Probably. This was interesting:





Kippers most went Tory.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Looking for a job today.



Will be editing the guardian by this time tomorrow...


----------



## Ole (Jun 9, 2017)

So the Tories are going to have to get rid of EVEL?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

BBC election programme now hitting the buffers as they dredge up Paddy Ashdown


----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 9, 2017)

It genuinely thrills me that 4% of UKIP voters plumped for Remain.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

S☼I said:


> It genuinely thrills me that 4% of UKIP voters plumped for Remain.


i was "wtf?" how could you possibly be a remain supporter of a party whose entire rationale is departure from the eu? bit like being a multiculturalist supporting the nf.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 9, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Not enough s in the world.


In an Oxfam 'Humour' section near you soon...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

brogdale said:


> In an Oxfam 'Humour' section near you soon...
> 
> View attachment 108923


can't imagine it's sold more than a few copies


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

brogdale said:


> In an Oxfam 'Humour' section near you soon...
> 
> View attachment 108923


plenty of free time to get to work on the sequel, 'how to lose a marginal seat' now.


----------



## 8den (Jun 9, 2017)

Well it makes sense May is teaming up with the DUP. With the famous flexibility and knack for speedy negotiations, brexit will go well.


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


>



I have indeed opened a window and left my house just for a short while. In celebration, you understand.  

What we need now is a strong and stable celebration. I've always been very clear about this.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> pennimania Filth held on in Pudsey by 350 votes


Ugh


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)

what is going on in kensington and chelsea?


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I hope Labour will now finally get behind Corbyn.
> Too many people were undermining him and saying people wouldn't vote for him.
> Massive media bias against him.
> A strong far right surge against immigrants and Europe etc.
> ...



Yes, this election seems to have shown the limits of print and broadcast propaganda perhaps (print capitalism replace by meme capitalism?). Murdoch's storming out of his party last night was perhaps a histrionic recognition that the Sun don't win it any more...


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Ugh



There's a few seats where they just scraped it, really really fine margins.  Its probably one of the reasons they won't be rushing for another election as it could have been worse and the next one probably will be.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> what is going on in kensington and chelsea?


It's causing me much amusement. No-one I've met ever thought of Kensington as a marginal.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

The Pale King said:


> Yes, this election seems to have shown the limits of print and broadcast propaganda perhaps (print capitalism replace by meme capitalism?). Murdoch's storming out of his party last night was perhaps a histrionic recognition that the Sun don't win it any more...


after the braying triumphalism from the press like it was a sealed deal, its especially sweet to think what cunts they look now


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Missed it at the time so apologies if others have caught it, but apparently Lord Buckethead got more votes than UKIP in May's constituency


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

May refusing to resign and Corbyn presenting second place as some sort of victory. Is there no end to the influence Wengers mgmt style has in the political sphere?


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> It's causing me much amusement. No-one I've met ever thought of Kensington as a marginal.


Could it be down to arguing over spoilt ballots? Of all the places, does seem a fitting ending.


----------



## inva (Jun 9, 2017)

The Pale King said:


> Yes, this election seems to have shown the limits of print and broadcast propaganda perhaps (print capitalism replace by meme capitalism?). Murdoch's storming out of his party last night was perhaps a histrionic recognition that the Sun don't win it any more...


you could say the same for 2010. Brown as Labour leader, 2008 crisis, long decay of New Labour project vs shiny rebranded Tory party with media massively onside and they managed to scrape a coalition.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> what is going on in kensington and chelsea?



Dunno, though it was declared Red earlier  The incumbent Tory is as shit as the come. A gentrification cheerleader (against strong local opposition), a keen defender of the ivory trade (of all things!) and selling local school assets to businesses.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> May refusing to resign and Corbyn presenting second place as some sort of victory. Is there no end to the influence Wengers mgmt style has in the political sphere?


Oh come on - he doesn't have to negotiate Brexit AND he's broken the back of the PLP & media opposition.

How much sweeter could it get?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> Dunno, though it was declared Red earlier  The incumbent Tory is as shit as the come. A gentrification cheerleader (against strong local opposition), a keen defender of the ivory trade (of all things!) and selling local school assets to businesses.


Looks like the tories have requested 3 recounts and everyone's had enough and gone home to bed:

"In a statement, returning officer Tony Redpath said: "The provisional result of the election was known at approximately 2am. That result was very close and a recount was therefore requested. The result on that recount also remained very close. A request for a third count was therefore made. At this stage staff had been up all night and were becoming visibly tired. In order to have confidence in its accuracy, the recount has been suspended to allow staff to rest and recuperate."

Might not be done till tomorrow.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Oh come on - he doesn't have to negotiate Brexit AND he's broken the back of the PLP & media opposition.
> 
> How much sweeter could it get?



Ignore the sentiment, was just a gag

My hands were literally shaking from 10:01 to about 6:30 this morning. It was genuinely a great night (not least of all with the help from my comrades on here  )

I was fearing this day for so long. David Fucking Davies gurning all over the TV's spewing out his new mandate as a license to rip this country to shreds whilst intellectual heavyweights such as his control our fate. Sun claiming (justifyingly) victory. All The Evil, basically.

But no


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

phillm said:


> One things is clear from this election is that all the Tory majority pundits (including me at Tory win by 40 seats) should admit that all we did is pluck the figures out of the air.


I'll have you know I had a rigours scientific method. 

I guess a lot of us just eanted to prepare for the worst. I went through three stages. To begin with I thought the Tories would win with a slight increase in majority. About a week ago, I was getting it right. Predicting a Tory win that would feel like a Labour victory. And them over the last week I went all doom and gloom.


----------



## campanula (Jun 9, 2017)

I am even more cheered by the Tory enthusiasm for stabbing the hapless May (useless, appalling, execrable - some of the adjectives used to describe her cowardly campaign).


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 9, 2017)

Apparently Kensington is looking like it's gone to Labour... Kensington & Chelsea...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Farron defending Clegg and the coalition - good to see what the twats support.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 9, 2017)

phillm said:


> One things is clear from this election is that all the Tory majority pundits (including me at Tory win by 40 seats) should admit that all we did is pluck the figures out of the air.



I stuck a tenner of my meager income on this and won. I relied on the yougov poll that predicted a hung parliament because they used the same methodology in that poll that predicted leave, twice, during the EU ref. I also used callers into LBC who pretty universally turned against the tories when they announced the dementia tax. Turned out to be a useful barometer of public opinion.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 108919 View attachment 108920 View attachment 108921 View attachment 108922  The DUP in slides:


Where's that from? The Orange Order membership numbers look entirely implausible.


----------



## binka (Jun 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Farron defending Clegg and the coalition - good to see what the twats support.


And then cut off mid sentence to go to Sturgeon's speech instead


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 9, 2017)

From about 10:05 last night (with breaks for sleep) till now I just keep breaking down into giggles at random moments 	Hoo, shit. The hubris and vanity of so many in the Westminster bubble, including journalists, and the rapid, blustering repositioning going on all over the shop. Murdoch upset? Poor, persecuted little cunt. I wonder what Branson is thinking?

*_maniacal laughter_*


----------



## 8den (Jun 9, 2017)

When May said she had a plan "to tackle terrorism and religious extremism" I don't think to go into government with them was what most people had in mind.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Apparently Kensington is looking like it's gone to Labour... Kensington & Chelsea...


Any source on that. Been looking for rumours but not found any.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

8den said:


> When May said she had a plan "to tackle terrorism and religious extremism" I don't think to go into government with them was what most people had in mind.


I don't know what those fruitcakes will want from the deal but it should be amusing to see what happens anyway


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Any source on that. Been looking for rumours but not found any.


After 3rd recount was requested they've all gone home for a rest. Further recount for Kensington to take place 'as soon as possible'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

NOW out comes the special rubber


----------



## 8den (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't know what those fruitcakes will want from the deal but it should be amusing to see what happens anyway



Ironically the DUP depends echo all Irish parties concerns, soft border with Ireland, free trade, etc... The will not agree to a hard Brexit.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Any source on that. Been looking for rumours but not found any.



No, just heard it on the radio so I'm as informed as you are.


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm guessing it's based on the fact it's been the tories (IIUC) asking for recounts.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Apparently, Labour's share of the vote would have comfortably won them every election for the last 20 years.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Not for fucking long, I would think.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Corax said:


> I'm guessing it's based on the fact it's been the tories (IIUC) asking for recounts.


Ah ok. Makes sense then. You don't ask for a recount if you've won. Confused as the BBC has been giving it to the tories for a while.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Apparently, Labour's share of the vote would have comfortably won them every election for the last 20 years.


tbf same is true of the Tory share.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 9, 2017)

Good piece.

Not content with flogging weapons to Islamic extremists, the tories are now getting into bed with Northern Irish extremists.


So, who are the DUP?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2017)

I for one welcome our new interim leader.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbf same is true of the Tory share.


Of course, but they didn't accuse their own leader of being unelectable.

Well, not  publicly, anyway.

Large chunks of the Labour party have been insisting for decades that they can only win from 'the centre', which frankly is right of centre. They just did better from the left than they have from the 'centre' in the past 20 years.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't know what those fruitcakes will want from the deal but it should be amusing to see what happens anyway



If May - and let's have a laugh and assume she's still in post next week - has a brain she'll put pretty much nothing in the Queens speech so she can get it through.

If she tries to put things in the speech the DUP will want a piece of the money, err... I mean action, but there are a good slice of Tories who won't want anything too do with the DUP and may rebel.

The vibe I'm getting is that while the Tories wanted May gone by lunchtime today and are livid, absolutely livid, the mood has now swung to making her stay until a new leader can be appointed/elected in September.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> what are the Tories going to give the DUP?



A deal that means they will be the same had we never left the EU along with a hard Brexit. Shower cash on their constituencies and pet projects with the rest of the UK picking up the tab along with a merciless hard Brexit maybe ? They would certainly vote for that who wouldn't.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2017)

Eurcrats may be convinced, in a manner similar to cold war MAD, that she is so fucking nuts that they don't have the nerve to try and bluff her into a settlement - which I think they certainly would have with Jeremy. This was always Camaron's problem. Try as he might to get those life saver concessions, he was just to reasonable for them to think they had to bother. He got a few crumbs off the table because he fundamentally agreed with the EU and they knew it. They thought he'd go home and fudge it, aand consequently got shafted. They wouldn't do that with her, I don't think, because she is like the nutter on the bus - no one will have the nerve to confront her worldview for fear she will stamp them with a knitting needle and therefore she might, for all the wrong reasons, actually get a deal done. She will certainly be fired up to get a deal now, as her neck will depend on it


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

BBC now concentrating on fawning commentary about Liz Windsor.  They'll tell us what an 'excellent mimic' she is any moment now.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 9, 2017)

I know this isn't new but ...

Labour only just failed to eject Rudd in Hastings  but because of that they're OWED Kensington on the recount now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)

Someone on twitter saying that there was a 75% turnout amongst 18 to 24 year olds. How would this sort of thing be known?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> Someone on twitter saying that there was a 75% turnout amongst 18 to 24 year olds. How would this sort of thing be known?



Exit poll, I guess.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

phillm said:


> Eurcrats may be convinced, in a manner similar to cold war MAD, that she is so fucking nuts that they don't have the nerve to try and bluff her into a settlement - which I think they certainly would have with Jeremy. This was always Camaron's problem. Try as he might to get those life saver concessions, he was just to reasonable for them to think they had to bother. He got a few crumbs off the table because he fundamentally agreed with the EU and they knew it. They thought he'd go home and fudge it, aand consequently got shafted. They wouldn't do that with her, I don't think, because she is like the nutter on the bus - no one will have the nerve to confront her worldview for fear she will stamp them with a knitting needle and therefore she might, for all the wrong reasons, actually get a deal done. She will certainly be fired up to get a deal now, as her neck will depend on it


She won't get the chance. A deal for brexit won't be weeks or months in the making. It will be years. And it won't be Theresa May making it. That's about the only thing I think I can be confident of at the moment. I'm still not convinced May will last the month, but she definitely won't last the year.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> Where's that from? The Orange Order membership numbers look entirely implausible.


John Tonge Professor at Unversity Liverpool


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 9, 2017)

Has any MP got a higher personal consituency vote than Corbyn's 40,086? (Haven't checked NI).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Has any MP got a higher personal consituency vote than Corbyn's 40,086? (Haven't checked NI).


Abbott was in the 40k as well.

edit: 42,265


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

is this the most textbook example of a pyrrhic victory ever? Shall we now start calling it a mayist victory?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2017)

phillm said:


> Eurcrats may be convinced, in a manner similar to cold war MAD, that she is so fucking nuts that they don't have the nerve to try and bluff her into a settlement - which I think they certainly would have with Jeremy. This was always Camaron's problem. Try as he might to get those life saver concessions, he was just to reasonable for them to think they had to bother. He got a few crumbs off the table because he fundamentally agreed with the EU and they knew it. They thought he'd go home and fudge it, aand consequently got shafted. They wouldn't do that with her, I don't think, because she is like the nutter on the bus - no one will have the nerve to confront her worldview for fear she will stamp them with a knitting needle and therefore she might, for all the wrong reasons, actually get a deal done. She will certainly be fired up to get a deal now, as her neck will depend on it


 

no they wont. They will be pointing at her and laughing.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> no they wont. They will be pointing at her and laughing.


Already started.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 9, 2017)

BBC just said Kensington is Labour, tories have given up on it


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Abbott was in the 40k as well.



Ah thanks, I forget to check Hackney North. She gained 42,265 votes.

But Abbott is Abbott and Corbyn is Corbyn 

Also Peter Dowd in Bootle re-elected with 42,259 (36,200 maj) -- he must be the big numbers winner here.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> BBC just said Kensington is Labour, tories have given up on it


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

phillm said:


> A deal that means they will be the same had we never left the EU along with a hard Brexit. Shower cash on their constituencies and pet projects with the rest of the UK picking up the tab along with a merciless hard Brexit maybe ? They would certainly vote for that who wouldn't.


The DUP won't support a "no deal" Brexit even if they get a bung large enough to give every Loyalist "Commander" sufficient funds for his own community football pitch. This is going to be a Major problem for May as "the bastards" will be out to get her.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 9, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> BBC just said Kensington is Labour, tories have given up on it


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

They had an 8000 majority there at the last election


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> BBC just said Kensington is Labour, tories have given up on it


WTF   

Fucking toff cunts. Have it.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

How did you get on with your sloe gin two sheds?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> BBC just said Kensington is Labour, tories have given up on it


That is hilarious


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2017)

Nobody asked me who I voted for in my very close swing seat (Richmond Park). I do wonder how they get these exit polls so relatively accurate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> is this the most textbook example of a pyrrhic victory ever? Shall we now start calling it a mayist victory?


the daring bust of may


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 9, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> BBC just said Kensington is Labour, tories have given up on it




Really???!!!!   <looks out for confirmation ... >


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Has any MP got a higher personal consituency vote than Corbyn's 40,086? (Haven't checked NI).


Not sure if it's the highest, but Thangam Debbonaire in Bristol West got 47,213 votes - a majority of over 37,000


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

bbc confirm now - live on news channel


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

bbc just confirmed labour gain - that makes up for rudd keeping her seat


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 9, 2017)

20 votes in it in kensington or something oof


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jun 9, 2017)

Kensington is Labour


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Has any MP got a higher personal consituency vote than Corbyn's 40,086? (Haven't checked NI).


Stella Creasy did 80% I think


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

walking dead


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)

that is amazing. k & C the richest borough in the uk isn't it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

may clear to call it the full party name 'conservative and unionist' lol


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 9, 2017)

May sounding delusional. she has learned nothing


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Wow, she seems to be delivering more or less the speech she'd prepared yesterday. 

Defiant. 

She's really fucked.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

That speech, jesus, she's going to try and ride this out as if nothing has happened.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

deranged and deluded,


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

kebabking said:


> If May - and let's have a laugh and assume she's still in post next week - has a brain she'll put pretty much nothing in the Queens speech so she can get it through.
> 
> If she tries to put things in the speech the DUP will want a piece of the money, err... I mean action, but there are a good slice of Tories who won't want anything too do with the DUP and may rebel.
> 
> The vibe I'm getting is that while the Tories wanted May gone by lunchtime today and are livid, absolutely livid, the mood has now swung to making her stay until a new leader can be appointed/elected in September.


She will have to stay on until they can form a government won't she? Cam a party have its leader quit and still try to form a government?


----------



## albionism (Jun 9, 2017)

Has Kensington still not declared yet?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I am not familiar with the internal divisions of the DUP. Any recommended reading?



The Bible


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

TBF , I bet she is a right fucking laugh behind the scenes though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> She will have to stay on until they can form a government won't she? Cam a party have its leader quit and still try to form a government?


I was wondering exactly that. She's done the formal queeny stuff. Can she now send someone else in tomorrow?


----------



## binka (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> She will have to stay on until they can form a government won't she? Cam a party have its leader quit and still try to form a government?


I suppose the tory party deputy leader will step in until a new leader is found/elected (if they decide to elect one this time) or else may can announce she is leaving but stay on until there is a new leader like cameron did


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

albionism said:


> Has Kensington still not declared yet?


counting starts again at 6


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

albionism said:


> Has Kensington still not declared yet?


 

yes- lab


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

albionism said:


> Has Kensington still not declared yet?


BBC just said it's been confirmed labour...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

albionism said:


> Has Kensington still not declared yet?


Not formally, but the conservatives are admitting publicly that they've lost.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

She is gonna take her rage out on a field of wheat somewhere tonight

((((wheat)))))


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Does anybody know what the boundary commission suggested for NI? As if they DUP support getting the new boundaries passed could be really problematic


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 9, 2017)

Predictably so much of the media putting this result down to _anything but _Labour's policies or Corbyn's skillz


----------



## albionism (Jun 9, 2017)

Kensington Labour? wtf?


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> She won't get the chance. A deal for brexit won't be weeks or months in the making. It will be years. And it won't be Theresa May making it. That's about the only thing I think I can be confident of at the moment. I'm still not convinced May will last the month, but she definitely won't last the year.



let's hope so she looks a fucking wreck today , with no friends , and numerous enemies at every turn.


----------



## xenon (Jun 9, 2017)

How many recounts do you get? They've been 2 already FFS.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 9, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Ah thanks, I forget to check Hackney North. She gained 42,265 votes.
> 
> But Abbott is Abbott and Corbyn is Corbyn
> 
> Also Peter Dowd in Bootle re-elected with 42,259 (36,200 maj) -- he must be the big numbers winner here.




Not so. Just found that George Howarth in Knowsley was re-elected with 47,351 (42,214 maj.). That's weighing machine territory ...

(Also David Lammy had 40K plus in Tottenham as well).


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

EU will not engage with someone who has no authority and is utterly wrecked


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> deranged and deluded,



Move along nothing to see here. We won, that's all that matters.

The exact attitude that made such a mess of the campaign. Deranged and deluded is spot on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> EU will not engage with someone who has no authority and is utterly wrecked


that's farage out then


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2017)

Have we had this one yet?


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> TBF , I bet she is a right fucking laugh behind the scenes though.



Theresa May? If so, I have a relative who's worked with her who assures me she's not. All sorts of interesting stories about what the protocol is if you pass her in a corridor or find she's already in the lift you wanted to get into.

Kensington though. Fucking hell. Is that not the safe seat they gave to the likes of Alan Clarke and Portillo and Rifkind when they wanted to get them back into the commons without issue?

As someone on twitter has just pointed out, it's also the seat the Daily Mail is based in


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> John Tonge Professor at Unversity Liverpool


I did find him but there's no context. Most of the people I know who vote DUP are not even church goers. Let alone belonging to a Lodge. They believe mainly in the ritualised consumption of slabs of Tenants Extra and making offering to the god Ladbrokes.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 9, 2017)

*DOESN'T SHE LOOK TIRED? *


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That speech, jesus, she's going to try and ride this out as if nothing has happened.



It was like a comical Ali speech.  All we needed was Corbyn measuring up for curtains in the background.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> It was like a comical Ali speech.  All we needed was Corbyn measuring up for curtains in the background.




She looks so fucking pissed off when she turned around and waited at the door to go in. 

Hubris, it gets em all in the end.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> *DOESN'T SHE LOOK TIRED? *


 

you ought to see me - she didn't do half a litre of stoli in overnight


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 9, 2017)

'Tired'??


----------



## kebabking (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> She will have to stay on until they can form a government won't she? Cam a party have its leader quit and still try to form a government?



The PM is whoever the house of commons says it is - they could, theoretically, elect a new PM every day. 

The one, and only qualification is that you can answer 'yes' to 'can you form a government that commands the confidence of the house?' - she can, so she gets the job. If the Tories decided on Monday that Anna Soubry was their leader she'd go to the palace, answer the question and become PM.

It's a brutal game, as May demonstrated last July to her competitors, and is about to have demonstrated to her in spades...


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 9, 2017)

:'(


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> you ought to see me - she didn't do half a litre of stoli in overnight



A sterling effort, I salute you.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 9, 2017)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 108931
> :'(



Resigned & now deleted his twitter acc - the day that keeps on giving


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 108929


_*#hanged*_parliament


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

I see Corbyn has a copy of Beevoirs Stalingrand on his office bookshelf. He should lend it to May for the lolz


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 108931
> :'(



Erased from history

He can get back to his other jobs as an astronaught, sas member and professinal boxer now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That speech, jesus, she's going to try and ride this out as if nothing has happened.



Got a link to it? Ta


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I see Corbyn has a copy of Beevoirs Stalingrand on his office bookshelf. He should lend it to May for the lolz


she's more of a 'singapore: the pregnable fortress' woman


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> that is amazing. k & C the richest borough in the uk isn't it?



I work for a while on an NHS project looking at (anonymised) health data in K and C and the differences between bits of the borough were stark in terms of life expectancy,  teenage pregnancies and such like. Parts of N Kensington, for example, are pretty deprived.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever you'll recall the british commander at singapore was general percival, late of the essex regiment, who served in cork during the tan war


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 9, 2017)

Good reminder Sue -- Chelsea is the real plutocrat seat, not so much Kensington.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Got a link to it? Ta


It'll be all over any of the news channels.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 9, 2017)

BUT couldnt she just carry on for five more years with DUP support. I remember major doing something similar...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

Theresa May works with DUP to form government - BBC News


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> BBC just said Kensington is Labour, tories have given up on it



I hope they do a celebratory open top bus tour. Could be worth a crowdfunder.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

The fucking arrogance of the woman. Watching that speech has made my blood boil, what a terrible human being.  I'm going to watch her speech from last night again when she keeps stumbling over words and looks utterly crestfallen. That'll cheer me up.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> not-bono-ever you'll recall the british commander at singapore was general percival, late of the essex regiment, who served in cork during the tan war


 

yup - he burned Collins gaff during that adventure IIRC


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

Delicious that Kensington is the last place to go red, and is the home of the Daily Mail.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> Delicious that Kensington is the last place to go red, and is the home of the Daily Mail.


they'll be spluttering into their sundowners.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Have we had this one yet?


Technically I think it should be 'nae cunt leaves here...'


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

Its probably already been discussed on this thread last night but did everyone see the speeches last night from the various Blairites?  No contrition, no humility fucking real pieces of work the lot of em.


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)

Don't know what's going on with K & C,  BBC news just said that they will resume re-count at 6pm.


----------



## bemused (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Its probably already been discussed on this thread last night but did everyone see the speeches last night from the various Blairites?  No contrition, no humility fucking real pieces of work the lot of em.



They are still going to try and take him out. I did not that May is saying she'll bring forward laws to crack down on terroist folks, so stand by for lots of populist polices voted down by Corbyn over the next few years.

It's going to be a shit 18 months.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

kenny g said:


> BUT couldnt she just carry on for five more years with DUP support. I remember major doing something similar...


Major had a majority. A tiny one but a majority nonetheless. He limped through his five years due to the fact that his small majority left him vulnerable to the 'bastards'. But this is very different. Minority governments do not have a good track record of longevity, and I think five years is pretty much inconceivable. Five months might be pushing it - May will have her own bastards in her party plus the DUP. And I can easily see the DUP overreaching. They were gloating already after the exit polls last night.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> Don't know what's going. BBC news just said that K&C will resume re-count at 6pm.



Yeah clearly very tight. The counters needed some kip, apparently the tories keep insisting on recounts.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Owen Smith was being quite conciliatory in a BBC interview, but not sure it was heartfelt.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)

This is what a Conservative-DUP alliance means for LGBT rights

Worth reading I feel


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

kenny g said:


> BUT couldnt she just carry on for five more years with DUP support. I remember major doing something similar...


I don't think it'll work. The DUP will have all sorts of demands and Tory expectations were so high. Major wasn't meant to win while May was meant to walk it to a landslide. I was just listening to Sammy Wilson of the DUP being fairly tight lipped about it but he clearly had a big list in his head. Not all of which will appeal to the Tory right. On the other hand Dave's pact with Nick seemed pretty unlikely and the Tories finessed their way through it.


----------



## realitybites (Jun 9, 2017)

Terrible at maths and an unreal optimist that has believed in Corbs all the way... 
What would happen if Sinn Féin take their seats and join the labour coalition, how many seats would that make Vs DUP and the Torie coalition?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

Isn't it fascinating how in the end it seems like Europe might be what destroys the Tory pary after all


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

Is there not a point at which someone says, 'that's it, no more recounts' ?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> Technically I think it should be 'nae cunt leaves here...'


Can someone edit the pic please. The Scots need something done right today.


----------



## binka (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Owen Smith was being quite conciliatory in a BBC interview, but not sure it was heartfelt.


Owen who?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

realitybites said:


> Terrible at maths and an unreal optimist that has believed in Corbs all the way...
> What would happen if Sinn Féin take their seats and join the labour coalition, how many seats would that make Vs DUP and the Torie coalition?



They won't


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is there not a point at which someone says, 'that's it, no more recounts' ?



Yes, that's what it will come to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

realitybites said:


> Terrible at maths and an unreal optimist that has believed in Corbs all the way...
> What would happen if Sinn Féin take their seats and join the labour coalition, how many seats would that make Vs DUP and the Torie coalition?


it would be the final taboo for sinn fein, who gave given up all the rest of their republican politics.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 9, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> On the other hand Dave's pact with Nick seemed pretty unlikely and the Tories finessed their way through it.


Yeah, but Dave and Nick cut from the same public school / Saville Row cloth.

E2A the quote, otherwise not making sense cos thread moving so fast


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

realitybites said:


> Terrible at maths and an unreal optimist that has believed in Corbs all the way...
> What would happen if Sinn Féin take their seats and join the labour coalition, how many seats would that make Vs DUP and the Torie coalition?


It would still be a majority. Officially, SF's non-appearance, and the speaker's neutrality for that matter, are not taken into account when calculating what a majority is - it's half of the total plus one, so 326. Assuming the tories lose Kensington, they have 328 with the DUP.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Yeah, but Dave and Nick cut from the same public school / Saville Row cloth.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> She looks so fucking pissed off when she turned around and waited at the door to go in.
> 
> Hubris, it gets em all in the end.



As Powell said all political carreers end in failure.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> it would be the final taboo for sinn fein, who gave given up all the rest of their republican politics.


A lot of parties covered in glory today


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

realitybites said:


> Terrible at maths and an unreal optimist that has believed in Corbs all the way...
> What would happen if Sinn Féin take their seats and join the labour coalition, how many seats would that make Vs DUP and the Torie coalition?



If tory plus dup equals more than half then no combination of what's left can also be more than half.

And Sinn Fein will not be interested anyhow.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 108934



aarrghhhhhhhhh ! Howzabout that then.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

Just realised one of the most amusing things about this - EVEL could end up really fucking the Tories now! haha


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jun 9, 2017)

Gerry1time said:


> Theresa May? If so, I have a relative who's worked with her who assures me she's not. All sorts of interesting stories about what the protocol is if you pass her in a corridor or find she's already in the lift you wanted to get into.



We need to know more...


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Isn't it fascinating how in the end it seems like Europe might be what destroys the Tory pary after all


Isn't that usually their Achilles heel though?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

Also I'm at work hungover with less than an hour sleep, anyone else ?


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Peter Robinson


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

bemused said:


> They are still going to try and take him out. I did not that May is saying she'll bring forward laws to crack down on terroist folks, so stand by for lots of populist polices voted down by Corbyn over the next few years.
> 
> It's going to be a shit 18 months.



Three months.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

Badgers said:


> This is what a Conservative-DUP alliance means for LGBT rights
> 
> Worth reading I feel



Its certainly worth highlighting that the DUP are not just comical fruitcakes but actual dangerous headbangers.  I do wonder how much influence they can wield with just 10 mps?  Its not like the tory benches are stacked full of bigots like days gone by.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 108934


Bloody hell!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

realitybites said:


> Terrible at maths and an unreal optimist that has believed in Corbs all the way...
> What would happen if Sinn Féin take their seats and join the labour coalition, how many seats would that make Vs DUP and the Torie coalition?


 
they stand on a platform of abstension as they do not recognize Westminster.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Its certainly worth highlighting that the DUP are not just comical fruitcakes but actual dangerous headbangers.  I do wonder how much influence they can wield with just 10 mps?  Its not like the tory benches are stacked full of bigots like days gone by.



They are going to further push the Tories away from the social liberals that backed the Cameron project.


----------



## realitybites (Jun 9, 2017)

J Ed said:


> They won't



Shame. With such DUP provocation would make for an interesting few months..

'The DUP fears that special status after Brexit – a key demand of Sinn Féin – would de-couple Northern Ireland from the rest of the UK.'

May reaches deal with DUP to form government after shock election result


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> If tory plus dup equals more than half then no combination of what's left can also be more than half.
> 
> And Sinn Fein will not be interested anyhow.



also any possible labour coalition would have to include the DUP (and several other parties)


----------



## xenon (Jun 9, 2017)

Anyway I wasn't on here much last night.  It has been really nice on here the last couple of weeks. Although I don't mind a bunfight now and then. But good natured comment  and discussion. Most people in broad agreement.  Well done urban.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

xenon said:


> Anyway I wasn't on here much last night.  It has been really nice on here the last couple of weeks. Although I don't mind a bunfight now and then. But good natured comment  and discussion. Most people in broad agreement.  Well done urban.


where have we gone wrong


----------



## prunus (Jun 9, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Bloody hell!



Bloody 'ell you mean I think.


----------



## xenon (Jun 9, 2017)

Is Kensington definitelLlabour then?


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

aqua said:


> Isn't that usually their Achilles heel though?



It was OK when they were just tearing themselves apart, now they seem intent on taking the country down with them.


----------



## Ole (Jun 9, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> Just realised one of the most amusing things about this - EVEL could end up really fucking the Tories now! haha


I thought this earlier. But the Tories have a clear majority in England so wouldn't that make them alright?

I haven't had much sleep.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2017)

Corax said:


> Lord Peter Robinson



If I was him I would want a heriditary baronency or whatever and if its needs emergency legislation then so be. And hookers and high grade blow. And a car and driver - Rolls Royce - both ends and a private plane at immediate hand to do door to door. And one of the spare houses in Downing St - chuck the whips out to Victoria St. That's for starters - would also want an open tab.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

xenon said:


> Is Kensington definitelLlabour then?


Officially, not yet. Recount at 6pm. Unofficially, tories admitting it's lost.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 9, 2017)

xenon said:


> Is Kensington definitelLlabour then?


It's not official as there is another recount due. But word on the street is Labour won by a few dozen votes at the previous counts.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Buckethead for PM!


----------



## kenny g (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Yeah clearly very tight. The counters needed some kip, apparently the tories keep insisting on recounts.


Madness. Not exactly a hard job. Should call in the team I was working on last night. Counted like demons.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Officially, not yet. Recount at 6pm. Unofficially, tories admitting it's lost.



its hung now either way so i can't see the tory's arguing it any further when they start again.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

So May's gonna stay, thanks to terrorists.

I don't get what's good about any of this.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

kenny g said:


> Madness. Not exactly a hard job. Should call in the team I was working on last night. Counted like demons.



I think the counting has been fine its just that one party doesn't like the result much.


----------



## xenon (Jun 9, 2017)

What is this lord bucket head thing?  I thought I dreamt it, I must've read it when I was pissed or half asleep.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

xenon said:


> What is this lord bucket head thing?  I thought I dreamt it, I must've read it when I was pissed or half asleep.


Who is Lord Buckethead, the man who stood against Theresa May?


----------



## kenny g (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> I think the counting has been fine its just that one party doesn't like the result much.


Since their agents reps watch the count it starts to get petty after this long.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> So May's gonna stay, thanks to terrorists.
> 
> I don't get what's good about any of this.


How so?

One thing I'm heartened by is that the terrorism didn't derail the labour vote. 

As for the justifications May is be giving for staying today? They're meaningless. Completely meaningless - she's scrabbling around for something and latching on to that.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

kenny g said:


> Since their agents reps watch the count it starts to get petty after this long.



Well if May's speech a few moments ago is anything to go by the tories are currently being fueled by utter deluded denial.


----------



## xenon (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> So May's gonna stay, thanks to terrorists.
> 
> I don't get what's good about any of this.



 People hoped for a labour win, no one expected it.  This is the second best thing. Remember we were fearing a Tory landslide.  They have fucked themselves.  Just enjoy that at least.  And the labour manifesto genuinely got people interested.  The gnashing and wailing from the likes of the Diem  can't obscure that completely.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I am not familiar with the internal divisions of the DUP. Any recommended reading?



Not anything current I'm afraid but a good place to start is Michael Farrell's Northern Ireland: the orange state which covers 1918-1975


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

On Slugger The DUP are in pole position to remove the threats both of a hard border and a border poll


> Brexit ‘s revival of  the spectre of a hard border and the support  of Ireland’s partners for a united Ireland  with consent within the EU was the perfect formula for the complete polarisation which has duly happened at Westminster level.
> 
> Nationalism is now without representation at Westminster for the first time since 1966. The SDLP’s special pleading   for an anti-Brexit pact failed and their attack on Sinn Fein for abstention from Westminster left the voters unmoved.  If the voters abandoned the centre ground in the election perhaps the opposite poles can now do a Stormont deal without looking over their shoulders.
> ...


I hadn't thought of this: SF's a victim of its own success. N.I. now polarised into a roughly Prod East dominated by the DUP and Catholic West with SF wiping out the SDLP. The centre did not hold. The extremists won. But now due to the quirky British electoral system the DUP's is poised for all its wishes to come true because Dodd's has No 10 by the balls. Aiming at locking down a soft but permanent Irish border. 

Points out in the past such moments of Unionist leverage have not worked so well for them.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Jun 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> Delicious that Kensington is the last place to go red, and is the home of the Daily Mail.


Hadnt thought about that  Fantastic, suck it up Dacre.
slight off topic but good LRB article here on Dacre before I forget..

LRB · Andrew O’Hagan · Who’s the real cunt?: Dacre’s Paper


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> How so?
> 
> One thing I'm heartened by is that the terrorism didn't derail the labour vote.
> 
> As for the justifications May is be giving for staying today? They're meaningless. Completely meaningless - she's scrabbling around for something and latching on to that.


yeh. well she's just making it worse for herself, as everyone knows she's a lame duck and will be put out of her misery shortly. she'll be humiliated by corbyn at every pmq because the tables have been turned in the leadership stakes. she'll be roasted by her party for being so utterly crap. 

she'll be exposed as the fraud she is


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> On Slugger The DUP are in pole position to remove the threats both of a hard border and a border poll
> I hadn't thought of this: SF's a victim of its own success. N.I. now polarised into a roughly Prod East dominated by the DUP and Catholic West with SF wiping out the SDLP. The centre did not hold. The extremists won. But now due to the quirky British electoral system the DUP's is poised for all its wishes to come true because Dodd's has No 10 by the balls. Aiming at locking down a soft but permanent Irish border.
> 
> Points out in the past such moments of Unionist leverage have not worked so well for them.


yeh. this would be the soft but permanent irish border to which sinn fein signed up at the good friday and st andrew's agreements.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 9, 2017)

Ole said:


> I thought this earlier. But the Tories have a clear majority in England so wouldn't that make them alright?
> 
> I haven't had much sleep.



yeh, having done the quick maths, it's not going to fuck them as much as I hoped. Was forgetting to deduct non-English MPs from the totals for Labour and LibDems


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

mandleson choking on his faint praise of corbyn


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> mandleson choking on his faint praise of corbyn


let him choke.


----------



## xenon (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> mandleson choking on his faint praise of corbyn



 The fucking cheek of it as well saying Corbin  needs to respect his colleagues now.  Has Toni said anything yet.


----------



## chilango (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That speech, jesus, she's going to try and ride this out as if nothing has happened.



Lets hope so.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 9, 2017)

Just watched the speech - some incredible* stuff:

* as in plain fucking lies:

"nobody left behind"
"a country in which prosperity and opportunity are shared..."

Then she talks about the "Conservative & Unionist Party" having legitimacy bestowed by the electorate. It's a pity they weren't on anyone's ballot papers then.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> So May's gonna stay, thanks to terrorists.
> 
> I don't get what's good about any of this.



i guess you were expecting a labour majority?  

I was expecting the tories to win (expecting not wanting them to win) so this is much better than i thought it would be.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Just watched the speech - some incredible* stuff:
> 
> * as in plain fucking lies:
> 
> ...


Conservative and Unionist Party is the full name of the tory party. Rarely heard, just times like now when they need help.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> On Slugger The DUP are in pole position to remove the threats both of a hard border and a border poll
> I hadn't thought of this: SF's a victim of its own success. N.I. now polarised into a roughly Prod East dominated by the DUP and Catholic West with SF wiping out the SDLP. The centre did not hold. The extremists won. But now due to the quirky British electoral system the DUP's is poised for all its wishes to come true because Dodd's has No 10 by the balls. Aiming at locking down a soft but permanent Irish border.
> 
> Points out in the past such moments of Unionist leverage have not worked so well for them.


Would they stop at preserving a soft perma-border?

I've no idea who this twat here is, but could he be reading the tea leaves correctly?


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Just watched the speech - some incredible* stuff:
> 
> * as in plain fucking lies:
> 
> ...



Certainty. She's going to bring certainty.  Nothing more certain than a rag tag minority government propped up by a handful of hate filled loons.

Props to her for trying to style it out though, maybe she's hoping that no one was watching.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 9, 2017)

Actually it was 'Conservative & Unionist Party' in my constituency. I think that's their full title believe it or not.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

moochedit said:


> i guess you were expecting a labour majority?
> 
> I was expecting the tories to win (expecting not wanting them to win) so this is much better than i thought it would be.


I wasn't expecting labour to win at all. I was expecting the tories to, and they have. A coalition with a few irish headbangers wont' stop them from continuing their social pogrom, once they get rid of May.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> mandleson choking on his faint praise of corbyn



If only this were actually possible.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

There's been some funny moments on five live this morning.  The utter incredulity of the presenters after May's speech was a highlight.  I also enjoyed "If you're going to run a campaign based on personality you should probably have one".


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

xenon said:


> The fucking cheek of it as well saying Corbin  needs to respect his colleagues now.  Has Toni said anything yet.


Did he really say that? He has to respect the colleagues that offered nothing of the same after he _twice _won the leadership election and can now only muster the very least possible after their best showing in a GE for years.

And y'know what, he probably will 

Up to a point


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

xenon said:


> People hoped for a labour win, no one expected it.  This is the second best thing. Remember we were fearing a Tory landslide.  They have fucked themselves.  Just enjoy that at least.  And the labour manifesto genuinely got people interested.  The gnashing and wailing from the likes of the Diem  can't obscure that completely.


Yes it is better than a tory landslide.

But it doesn't help the poor or the disabled. So i'm not sure how this plays out any differently, really. The coalitioin with the libdems didn't fall apart.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 9, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Would they stop at preserving a soft perma-border?
> 
> I've no idea who this twat here is, but could he be reading the tea leaves correctly?



Really? Seamie is worth a google.
Nama: police investigation into 'coaching' of Jamie Bryson continues


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Yes it is better than a tory landslide.
> 
> But it doesn't help the poor or the disabled. So i'm not sure how this plays out any differently, really. The coalitioin with the libdems didn't fall apart.



Well what are you going to do about it?  If you were relying on labour that was always going to be a non-starter.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I wasn't expecting labour to win at all. I was expecting the tories to, and they have. A coalition with a few irish headbangers wont' stop them from continuing their social pogrom, once they get rid of May.



ok, i see what you mean. I don't know much about the DUP yet.   They have a pretty small majority even with the DUP though so hopefully there will be a few byelection loses.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Really? Seamie is worth a google.
> Nama: police investigation into 'coaching' of Jamie Bryson continues


Ah, OK, he's just some twat then.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 9, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Actually it was 'Conservative & Unionist Party' in my constituency. I think that's their full title believe it or not.


Pretty sure it wasn't on mine. Also, the declarations I watched didn't mention Unionist.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Pretty sure it wasn't on mine. Also, the declarations I watched didn't mention Unionist.


they don't usually use the full name, but it is the party name. Mentioning it now is whistling to the DUP chums


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> It's not official as there is another recount due. But word on the street is Labour won by a few dozen votes at the previous counts.


Just as well the Russians can't vote


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Pretty sure it wasn't on mine. Also, the declarations I watched didn't mention Unionist.



Wasn't on mine, her using the 'Unionist' bit was a blatant reminder to the DUP. Next speech it'll be the Conservative & Unionist Party (Plus we don't like fecking Catholics either).


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Wasn't on mine, her using the 'Unionist' bit was a blatant reminder to the DUP. Next speech it'll be the Conservative & Unionist Party (Plus we don't like fecking Catholics either).



Conservative & Unionist pro flegs and flutes party?


----------



## bemused (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Its certainly worth highlighting that the DUP are not just comical fruitcakes but actual dangerous headbangers.  I do wonder how much influence they can wield with just 10 mps?  Its not like the tory benches are stacked full of bigots like days gone by.



I voted Tory and am disgusted they've ended up with the DUP. I'd happily see Corbyn running the country at this point.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 9, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Pretty sure it wasn't on mine. Also, the declarations I watched didn't mention Unionist.


My local MP (Tory) is probably a loyalist shitbag or something.  He's been using the full title, which I found a bit confusing myself.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. this would be the soft but permanent irish border to which sinn fein signed up at the good friday and st andrew's agreements.


The GFA just requires majorities to vote for it from what I recall. It's only appears "permanent" because it seems there's not enough real interest in a 32 county Ireland at the moment but that can change. The demographics isn't were SF or John Hume hoped it would be but Brexit's already buggered up the existing Irish-British relationship to some extent. The DUP riding May's No 10 like a circus pony might even make that worse.


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Parliamentary Paramilitary Democracy

Cross-post and I don't care; I'm too pleased with myself


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> The GFA just requires majorities to vote for it from what I recall. It's only appears "permanent" because it seems there's not enough real interest in a 32 county Ireland at the moment but that can change. The demographics isn't were SF or John Hume hoped it would be but Brexit's already buggered up the existing Irish-British relationship to some extent. The DUP riding May's No 10 like a circus pony might even make that worse.


gfa/st a enshrined principle of unionist consent, which they seem as likely to give now as they did then.


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> There's been some funny moments on five live this morning.  The utter incredulity of the presenters after May's speech was a highlight.  I also enjoyed "If you're going to run a campaign based on personality you should probably have one".



I think that speech had the effect on everyone.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 9, 2017)

Ed Vasey just said May has it all to play for and Stephen Pound Pissed himself laughing! Ah what a day


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 9, 2017)

Votes per seat 2017:
Green 523,269
LibDem 193,952
Lab 49,136
Con 43,075
PC 41,166
SF 34,130
SNP 27,930
DUP 29,231
UKIP Infinity


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Wasn't on mine, her using the 'Unionist' bit was a blatant reminder to the DUP. Next speech it'll be the Conservative & Unionist Party (Plus we don't like fecking Catholics either).


I think that's as much to play to pro-union Scots who voted Tory as anything. Playing on that old patriotic theme is probably helped the Tories a decisive 13 (+12) Scottish seats.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> they don't usually use the full name, but it is the party name.



I guess they use the full name more in scotland, wales and N ireland than they do in england.


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> All I can remember is that the Robinson faction represented a (relatively) more pragmatic wing of the DUP than that of the heir apparent, I.P. 'Freely' Jr.
> 
> I'm not sure what faction Arlene Foster would represent, apart from the Crazy World of Arthur Brown Fan Club.


Remember the likes of Seawright. To be fair to the DUP, at least their representatives don't publically call for catholics to be burned/shot any more.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Well what are you going to do about it?  If you were relying on labour that was always going to be a non-starter.


I don't know what I can do about it. i don't have any power. I hoped for a labour majority, but i didn't believe it was all taht likely.

I just don't see much changing


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> gfa/st a enshrined principle of unionist consent, which they seem as likely to give now as they did then.


Not as I read it:


> “it is for the people of Ireland alone, by agreement between the two parts respectively and without external impediment, to exercise their right of self-determination on the basis of consent, freely and concurrently given, North and South, to bring about a United Ireland, accepting that this right must be achieved and exercised with and subject to the agreement and consent of a majority of the people of Northern Ireland”.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


>




People are calling for Tory with hilarious video to be next prime minister


----------



## xenon (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Did he really say that? He has to respect the colleagues that offered nothing of the same after he _twice _won the leadership election and can now only muster the very least possible after their best showing in a GE for years.
> 
> And y'know what, he probably will
> 
> Up to a point



 Pretty much. As heard on radio 4, 2 o'clock news.


----------



## bemused (Jun 9, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Then she talks about the "Conservative & Unionist Party" having legitimacy bestowed by the electorate. It's a pity they weren't on anyone's ballot papers then.



English votes for English laws.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 9, 2017)

.


Bahnhof Strasse said:


>



He has some great pictures on his website too. Greg Knight MP | Working for You


----------



## kenny g (Jun 9, 2017)

Just saw May's "Victory " speech:



Time to take to the streets.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2017)

I just want a spreadsheet with 650 rows, and columns for no. of registered voters and each votes for each party. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Had a bit of a sleep. Going out to celebrate tonight


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Whagwan (Jun 9, 2017)

Does anyone know if the Salisbury convention applies to a minority Government's manifesto, given they did not achieve a mandate?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 9, 2017)

"#GE2017 It's official, Labour's 62.6% share of the #Birmingham vote dwarfs the previous high of 55% during Tony Blair's landslide in 1997."


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm probably forgetting an obvious example. But has there ever been another general election were the leader of the wining party was the one most likely to have to resign?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

BigTom said:


> "#GE2017 It's official, Labour's 62.6% share of the #Birmingham vote dwarfs the previous high of 55% during Tony Blair's landslide in 1997."




It would be nice if Jess Phillips could do the noble thing now... but she's already at it.


----------



## iona (Jun 9, 2017)

(Sorry, I realise the thread has moved on now but my internet apparently decided not to post this last night and I didn't want to just let it go) 



panpete said:


> Our tory mp still in, too many chavs didnt vote, but i didnt cos it's pre-planned



Not even starting on the conspiracy stuff but "chavs"? Seriously pete?!


----------



## BigTom (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It would be nice if Jess Phillips could do the noble thing now... but she's already at it.



What's she saying about Corbyn? I saw some things she said about John Hemming (all deserved btw, he's a dick, in case you're not already aware), I also hope she can sort herself out wrt corbyn, I quite liked Jess up to when she joined the no confidence group, which I didn't expect tbh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

BigTom said:


> What's she saying about Corbyn? I saw some things she said about John Hemming (all deserved btw, he's a dick, in case you're not already aware), I also hope she can sort herself out wrt corbyn, I quite liked Jess up to when she joined the no confidence group, which I didn't expect tbh.



She has said she may now only do the Birmingham part of her job and not the Westminster part. When tackled and asked to unite behind what has proven to be a wildly popular manifesto and a leader with an exceptional mandate, she's been throwing out the usual guff about "grow up love" and "I know what my voters here wanted" and so on. 

If she's not going to unite behind him, I wish she'd do the next decent thing and cross the aisle.


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

The BBC "BREAKING NEWS" ticker is stretching the definition somewhat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

Re Jess, I do think it's a massive shame because she has the potential to be a fucking excellent asset to Corbyn and a left-wing platform. She could have been Angela Rayner on steroids, but she chose a different path.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 9, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I just want a spreadsheet with 650 rows, and columns for no. of registered voters and each votes for each party. Is that too much to ask?


Where are newspapers pulling their datasets from? Or are they originating them themselves?

Would some judicious web-scraping do the job?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Re Jess, I do think it's a massive shame because she has the potential to be a fucking excellent asset to Corbyn and a left-wing platform. She could have been Angela Rayner on steroids, but she chose a different path.



ah yes, I do remember seeing that tweet but nothing of the wider context/discussion around it. I agree totally and tbh I thought she was proper left / social democrat but that impression has shown to be wrong.


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

BigTom said:


> ah yes, I do remember seeing that tweet but nothing of the wider context/discussion around it. I agree totally and tbh I thought she was proper left / social democrat but that impression has shown to be wrong.



She's a self-regarding careerist. Don't think it has much to do with ideology.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2017)

panpete said:


> Our tory mp still in, too many chavs didnt vote, but i didnt cos it's pre-planned


wtf??? chavs?? seriously
and how is pre planned? who would pre plan this mess?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 9, 2017)

I haven't a clue what Jess Phillips' politics are tbh, apart from some bollocks about 'straight-talking' and 'waaaah Corbyn bad'. I know she's big on women's refuges so credit to her for that, but what her actual position is on anything else god knows.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

Blimey, my MP now has a 35000 majority!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

'didn't deserve to lose their seats'? well the electorate thought otherwise.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> 'didn't deserve to lose their seats'? well the electorate thought otherwise.



Bizarre isnt it?

I remember a couple of years ago when Vince Cable was kicked out there was a series of letters to the local paper about how badly we'd all treated him after many years of service. The mindset of these people.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> 'didn't deserve to lose their seats'? well the electorate thought otherwise.


hopefully there'll be one or two more tories who lose their seats, e.g. yer man charged for the spending, tm for her comments on diane abbott...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

Its a terrible thing when someone who has unselfishly given a lifetime of noble service for only 3x the average national wage + expenses + employing their family members ,  is suddenly cast aside due to the *whims* of the electorate. We should have special seats for thses people to move into. I have been working on one lately


----------



## iona (Jun 9, 2017)

ddraig said:


> wtf??? chavs?? seriously
> and how is pre planned? who would pre plan this mess?



"All rigged" by "the pupeteers(sic)" apparently 



panpete said:


> Labour will win.
> Banks won't pay them anywhere near enough to carry out their excellent manifesto.
> The media will brainwash the public into thinking they're full of shit.
> By Xmas Boris will be in number 10, I can see Trump and Boris forming a partnership.
> The world is leaning to the right, its gathering exponential speed. Military industrial complex, corporate scourge, alot of pain ahead. I never voted cos I know its all rigged, even if Lab will cos of comments above. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong, I'll admit it in time. IF I'm wrong.





panpete said:


> maps getting bluer  maybe the pupeteers are sticking with the 'unpopular leaders' like cameron and osborne, now may, evil.


----------



## tim (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Bizarre isnt it?
> 
> I remember a couple of years ago when Vince Cable was kicked out there was a series of letters to the local paper about how badly we'd all treated him after many years of service. The mindset of these people.



What, the ones who took the reprimand to heart.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 9, 2017)

How the hell can May go to the EU after what's happened and think she can be taken seriously?


----------



## tim (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Its a terrible thing when someone who has unselfishly given a lifetime of noble service for only 3x the average national wage + expenses + employing their family members ,  is suddenly cast aside due to the *whims* of the electorate. We should have special seats for thses people to move into. I have been working on one lately
> 
> 
> View attachment 108946




There are already special seats for them so yours is superfluous to needs.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> We should have special seats for thses people to move into. I have been working on one lately


You forgot the codling grinder.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I haven't a clue what Jess Phillips' politics are tbh, apart from some bollocks about 'straight-talking' and 'waaaah Corbyn bad'. I know she's big on women's refuges so credit to her for that, but what her actual position is on anything else god knows.



Humanising Tories on the telly seems to be her main policy


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2017)

iona said:


> "All rigged" by "the pupeteers(sic)" apparently


I don't think pete understands how elections work as they also expressed surprise that May held her seat.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

NoXion said:


> How the hell can May go to the EU after what's happened and think she can be taken seriously?



She seems utterly incapable of making the right decision on anything.  I guess we're left relying on the old broken clock metaphor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> She seems utterly incapable of making the right decision on anything.  I guess we're left relying on the old broken clock metaphor.


she can take the difficult decisions but she fucks them all up


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

NoXion said:


> How the hell can May go to the EU after what's happened and think she can be taken seriously?


no self-awareness


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

There are now competing change.org petitions against the Tory/DUP coalition


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

....


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

NoXion said:


> How the hell can May go to the EU after what's happened and think she can be taken seriously?



The same way she was planning to before, I suppose.


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> 'didn't deserve to lose their seats'? well the electorate thought otherwise.


Nice of her to say sorry to her own MP's for losing them their seats though eh? No apology to the electorate for weakening the country's position in Brexit negotiations, mind. Pity about that. Still. The elections stated aim was only to do the exact opposite so you can't expect too much.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

I've just seen that interview.  The entitlement just screams through it all, they were entitled to those seats, she was entitled to a large majority.  The arrogance is breathtaking.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

I've missed most of the post-election coverage - has anyone asked outright asked her "do you feel responsible" yet?


----------



## kenny g (Jun 9, 2017)

A country that produced  Boudicca has spawned a creature willing to fall into the laps of the weakest, backwardest, party in the UK all in the name of a stability which is little more than a lack of imagination and an over abundance of incompetence.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

Voley said:


> No apology to the electorate for weakening the country's position in Brexit negotiations, mind. Pity about that. Still.



She almost certainly thinks the country should be apologizing to her.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2017)

shygirl said:


> I woke to my son crying this morning, and thought, 'shit, must be a Tory land-slide'.   Seems it was Lily Allen's 'Somewhere only we know' video for the Labour Party that set him off.   I can't help thinking that it was disappointment that we didn't get an outright win, cos this is the first election (at the age of 33) that he's really felt passionate about.  Glad to say that he was in jubilant mood by the time he left for work
> 
> Katherine Chibah for Hertford and Stortford



My son stayed up all night watching the results, then sat his first History A'Level paper at 9am  
He and pretty much all his mates have been totally enthused by it all.
Even the ones who are not so drawn to politics normally have been engaging with it - my son has been breaking off convos with me, with a *hand up*   to say stuff like 'Hang on, I just have to explain to Frankie how a minority gov works' and it's been their *stoner choice of viewing* for the last few weeks, for both depth AND hilarity. 

My daughter, who is 12, keeps asking questions, too.  She gets annoyed when we're talking about stuff she DOESN'T UNDERSTAND '    ' and I always tell her to _ask_ and to her credit, she has.  To _his_, my son has done a way better job of explaining than I've done and he's been really patient about it, too.

She's also spent the last few days reminding me that when Corbyn got selected/elected/elected again  I gave her some money to spunk at the corner shop - so she's had a fiver off me today, too - result! 

VOTE CORBYN, FOR BISCUITS AND CRISPS!


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2017)

My bet (Corbyn to be PM after the election' ) still says 'result pending' on the paddypower website. .
Does that mean I haven't lost my tenner yet? When is it officially over ?


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I wasn't expecting labour to win at all. I was expecting the tories to, and they have. A coalition with a few irish headbangers wont' stop them from continuing their social pogrom, once they get rid of May.



It'll be harder for them to get their bills through parliament, so it's quite an important change really. It's one of the reasons I like Corbyn as Labour leader - with him I'm reassured that Labour will vote against NHS dismantling, for example, whereas a Blairite Labour, even if it had more seats, would be more likely to vote along with the Cons. Also LibDems will be more likely to lean left now they see it's popular and some Tories will sway slightly less to the right. There have always been a few Tory rebels who vote against them sometimes and they'll feel empowered now. 

It's not world changing, but it is an improvement.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've missed most of the post-election coverage - has anyone asked outright asked her "do you feel responsible" yet?



Sort of but as you know she doesn't do answers. Well not in the usual sense.

At least she has piped up a bit though, all the other ministers seem to have gone to ground.


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've missed most of the post-election coverage - has anyone asked outright asked her "do you feel responsible" yet?


Only done one interview that I've seen and avoided every question in full on robot mode as usual. There was one question about weakening her mandate but she gave an answer to an entirely different question. Fuck me she's shit.


----------



## Whagwan (Jun 9, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Does anyone know if the Salisbury convention applies to a minority Government's manifesto, given they did not achieve a mandate?



Anyone?  Wouldn't this be massive if the Lords could piss about with every single bit of legislation they get sent?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

ken clark is still there and I think he is still furious enough to shit on whatever may does- even if it is only 1 vote


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

BigTom said:


> What's she saying about Corbyn? I saw some things she said about John Hemming (all deserved btw, he's a dick, in case you're not already aware), I also hope she can sort herself out wrt corbyn, I quite liked Jess up to when she joined the no confidence group, which I didn't expect tbh.


Her Ben Okri stuff was weird. 



Spoiler: Phillips vs writers with forrin names


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Anyone?  Wouldn't this be massive if the Lords could piss about with every single bit of legislation they get sent?



I don't fully know the answer, but the Lib Dems took a decision that they were just going to ignore it when Gordon Brown was PM. So I guess maybe it's just up to the parties and individual Lords whether they wish to respect it or not.


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

She's in the Magic Money Forest now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've missed most of the post-election coverage - has anyone asked outright asked her "do you feel responsible" yet?



Given that she seems to be in a profound state of denial at the moment I can only assume the answer would be, 'responsible for what?'


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

copliker said:


> View attachment 108949
> 
> She's in the Magic Money Forest now.



Maybe she's found all that taxpayers money she lost on that heating scam?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

NoXion said:


> How the hell can May go to the EU after what's happened and think she can be taken seriously?



If the account of her previous meeting with Juncker is accurate then she was severely deluded about the strength her negotiating position even before this catastrope of an election. I really don't think she's very bright.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 9, 2017)

NoXion said:


> How the hell can May go to the EU after what's happened and think she can be taken seriously?


The EU26 think the Brits are ridiculous show ponies who are unable to get their act together anyway. She'd blown her credibility once she started to bang on about "no deal being better than a bad deal". It will be worse now of course as a shaky Tory government is dependent on a party that certainly want a deal over the Irish border and her party are quite liable to round on May like a pack of jackals. As I understand it it's Davies who does the A50 negotiating anyway which always made all this guff about the vitalness of a strong PM dubious. Going for a bigger majority supportive of May was more about being able to ram through domestic legislation and quashing dissent. JC has really chucked a spanner in that one.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Maybe she's found all that taxpayers money she lost on that heating scam?



It was just resting in her account.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> If the account of her previous meeting with Juncker is accurate then she was severely deluded about the strength her negotiating position even before this catastrope of an election. I really don't think she's very bright.



Certainly the deluded thing is coming up time and again. Horribly out of her depth.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Tories and the nuts DUP is going to be _coalition of chaos_ stuff


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

"Canterbury is free. You're welcome." 

 

A Proletarian Democracy armoured column is given a rapturous welcome by workers in the liberated zone.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

panpete said:


> Our tory mp still in, too many chavs didnt vote, but i didnt cos it's pre-planned



You're complaining that 'chavs' didn't vote (really not on to use that word, Pete, whatever you mean by it) so the Tory MP got back in, but it was OK for you not to vote because it was 'pre-planned'??!!

31% of the electorate didn't vote, and that includes you. Imagine the change if some of those people had voted. Imagine if you had voted - you could have done a postal vote if you were unable to go to the polling station.

Don't blame others for their inaction if you're not prepared to vote either.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 9, 2017)

So, the north east seats were first to declare in a creditable performance which says much for efficiency and work ethic, but Kensington, some 16 hours later, have still not declared. What exactly are they doing in Kensington?


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

weltweit said:


> So, the north east seats were first to declare in a creditable performance which says much for efficiency and work ethic, but Kensington, some 16 hours later, have still not declared. What exactly are they doing in Kensington?



A recount because it's very close. They have to have the same tellers doing each recount so the poor bastards are knackered and can hardly be expected to count accurately until they've had a rest.

I don't find it that surprising that it could go Labour. There's a lot of social housing there and many of the richer residents are foreign nationals with no vote in the general election.


----------



## chilango (Jun 9, 2017)

How many Tories are gonna have go have pop their clogs to cause enough bye-elections to negate the DUP? 5? 4?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

chilango said:


> How many Tories are gonna have go have pop their clogs to cause enough bye-elections to negate the DUP? 5? 4?


3 makes it tricky, but given SF aren't there, that makes it up to 6. 

It was sooo close. Just three fewer tory MPs, and May could not have done what she did today. She was lucky, really, just holding on to a few seats by a few votes.


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Is the DUP deal going to make a big difference to tory support by the LGBT+ demographic?  It has to, surely?


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Interesting...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Corax said:


> Is the DUP deal going to make a big difference to tory support by the LGBT+ demographic?  It has to, surely?


There is enormous scope for mischief here. On this, and abortion rights as well. On the big fat cheques that will be signed for NI development. On the DUP attempting to dictate what kind of brexit happens. This last is the biggie, I think, as it's the thing the DUP cares most about - keeping the border but keeping it open. 

There's going to be a lot of focus on the DUP, and it ain't going to look good at all.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Corax said:


> Is the DUP deal going to make a big difference to tory support by the LGBT+ demographic?  It has to, surely?


Stuff like that I figure there must be enough Tory MPs who would rebel on anything truly heinous? I'm pretty sure at least a handful actually have a semi-decent LGBT+ record. Can't provide you with any facts to support that, of course...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Stuff like that I figure there must be enough Tory MPs who would rebel on anything truly heinous? I'm pretty sure at least a handful actually have a semi-decent LGBT+ record. Can't provide you with any facts to support that, of course...


Well, as corax links above, Ruth Davidson has virtually rebranded the Scottish Tories, and delivered more seats to May than the DUP. The new tory MPs will presumably have been taking her lead.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Stuff like that I figure there must be enough Tory MPs who would rebel on anything truly heinous? I'm pretty sure at least a handful actually have a semi-decent LGBT+ record. Can't provide you with any facts to support that, of course...


Andrew Mitchell of all people voted in favour of same sex marriage and gay rights etc There must be a few more.


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Stuff like that I figure there must be enough Tory MPs who would rebel on anything truly heinous? I'm pretty sure at least a handful actually have a semi-decent LGBT+ record. Can't provide you with any facts to support that, of course...


I wasn't thinking so much of them enacting policies, but simply by branding the overtly homophobic DUP as "friends" of the party.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Corax said:


> I wasn't thinking so much of them enacting policies, but simply by branding the overtly homophobic DUP as "friends" of the party.


tbh I think the tories will want to talk as little about the DUP as they possibly can. The rest of us, of course, should be doing the opposite.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Corax said:


> I wasn't thinking so much of them enacting policies, but simply by branding the overtly homophobic DUP as "friends" of the party.


Aye, fair enough. Certainly not gonna help their rhetoric whenever the next election gets called.

Next Thursday, Theresa?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2017)

iona said:


> "All rigged" by "the pupeteers(sic)" apparently


oh dear! what is up with you panpete ??? 

cheers iona


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 9, 2017)

Robert Preston on Twitter


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh I think the tories will want to talk as little about the DUP as they possibly can. The rest of us, of course, should be doing the opposite.



Theresa's Coalition of Terror


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> I for one welcome our new interim leader.
> 
> View attachment 108928



firm and fluffy leadership in the national interest


----------



## bemused (Jun 9, 2017)

Indeliblelink said:


>




Jacob Rees-Mogg has a potty mouth.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

this is easily the best election since I can remember.I mean brexit was a suprise and a welcome one but this isn't a reff so everything is all messed up.


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

I'd genuinely not be at all surprised if that Peston quote was from Gove.  He has a reputation - allegedly.


----------



## treelover (Jun 9, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> On Slugger The DUP are in pole position to remove the threats both of a hard border and a border poll
> I hadn't thought of this: SF's a victim of its own success. N.I. now polarised into a roughly Prod East dominated by the DUP and Catholic West with SF wiping out the SDLP. The centre did not hold. The extremists won. But now due to the quirky British electoral system the DUP's is poised for all its wishes to come true because Dodd's has No 10 by the balls. Aiming at locking down a soft but permanent Irish border.
> 
> Points out in the past such moments of Unionist leverage have not worked so well for them.




One thing, afaik, the DUP were against the bedroom tax, fought for a more compassioante welfare package for N.I, doesn't absolve them, but it may help in the coming benefit changes, etc.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2017)

treelover said:


> One thing, afaik, the DUP were against the bedroom tax, fought for a more compassioante welfare package for N.I, doesn't absolve them, but it may help in the coming benefit changes, etc.


look at what your 1 track agenda! then look at yourself in the mirror
"ah sure they're terrorists and anti abortion and anti same sex marriage but give em some credit they ARE against the bedroom tax" 
fucking pathetic

treelover


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Stuff like that I figure there must be enough Tory MPs who would rebel on anything truly heinous? I'm pretty sure at least a handful actually have a semi-decent LGBT+ record. Can't provide you with any facts to support that, of course...



Even when you get past that stuff, there's still the creationism . The bigotry...ffs if people thought UKIP ...or even the BNP were off the wall,  wait till they get a load of this freakshow . Theyre outrageous . The DUP stuck up a government plaque at the Giants causeway telling tourists it was only a few thousand years old . How the fuck can people who think dinosaurs are a myth be holding the UK govt to ransom and dictating policy ?

And Jeremy Corbyn " soft on terror " ? 

Ahem...cough..


----------



## treelover (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Yes it is better than a tory landslide.
> 
> But it doesn't help the poor or the disabled. So i'm not sure how this plays out any differently, really. The coalitioin with the libdems didn't fall apart.





bemused said:


> English votes for English laws.





scifisam said:


> It'll be harder for them to get their bills through parliament, so it's quite an important change really. It's one of the reasons I like Corbyn as Labour leader - with him I'm reassured that Labour will vote against NHS dismantling, for example, whereas a Blairite Labour, even if it had more seats, would be more likely to vote along with the Cons. Also LibDems will be more likely to lean left now they see it's popular and some Tories will sway slightly less to the right. There have always been a few Tory rebels who vote against them sometimes and they'll feel empowered now.
> 
> It's not world changing, but it is an improvement.


Yes, Debbie Abrahams, Shadow Works and Pension, was re-elcted(i thought she might lose) she is very strongly against current welfare policy and has lots of ideas to promote/advance.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

There's a lot of angry tories out there today in rl and on the net , it does make me smile 

haven't been down to the local yet, im seriously not going to gloat and probably wont mention anything until someone ( if they dare after last time lol ) asks me what I think.

Il let you know, I think im a lot happier today after voting for jezza , than i think they are after voting for tm.

and as for TM , i think again she has fucked us, but not as much as she has fucked her self up, interesting few months ahead methinks


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Even when you get past that stuff, there's still the creationism . The bigotry...ffs if people thought UKIP ...or even the BNP were off the wall,  wait till they get a load of this freakshow . Theyre outrageous . The DUP stuck up a government plaque at the Giants causeway telling tourists it was only a few thousand years old . How the fuck can people who think dinosaurs are a myth be holding the UK govt to ransom and dictating policy ?
> 
> And Jeremy Corbyn " soft on terror " ?
> 
> Ahem...cough..



oh the irony of it all


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 108959



Sharia would be again line dancing because they're against music. Well, if you can call the stuff they play at line dancing music.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

treelover said:


> Yes, Debbie Abrahams, Shadow Works and Pension, was re-elcted(i thought she might lose) she is very strongly against current welfare policy and has lots of ideas to promote/advance.


I'm not talking about pushing forward new awful legislation. I agree they could struggle with that, though I don't see it personally they managed before with a relatively thin majority. I'm talking about the existing awful legislation that I had hopes Corbyn and Co would repeal - like the WCA. Don't see that happening now, and when the next election comes round they Tories will have had five years to write a more credible and costed manifesto. I don't think they will allow themselves to be caught out again.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeremy Corbyn plans alternative Queen's speech challenging May

Can he do this?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 108957


I love that


----------



## 8den (Jun 9, 2017)

One time, the DUP got annoyed with Rihanna, for _running through a wheat field_ DUP councillor: “I want Rihanna to enjoy God’s salvation in her life”


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> this is easily the best election since I can remember.I mean brexit was a suprise and a welcome one but this isn't a reff so everything is all messed up.



As soon as it was called I thought of how funny it would be if May needlessly pissed away her own majority. Never though it would actually happen.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 108959


WTF, they are creationists?


----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Jeremy Corbyn plans alternative Queen's speech challenging May
> 
> Can he do this?


He can plan anything he likes. And given the precarious position of the governing party it's in the national interest that we should have a back up.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> WTF, they are creationists?


Read up on them


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 9, 2017)

Still waiting for my borough to report. My neighbour is furious because he went to vote only to be told that he 
has been removed from the electoral register. A town hall spy had been around our house and, because he has a panel of hardboard on
his door, they decided that he didn't live there. So, disenfranchised.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)

What happened in the (Newcastle? Others?) where people were being turned away?


----------



## belboid (Jun 9, 2017)

Badgers said:


> What happened in the (Newcastle? Others?) where people were being turned away?


Labour won Newcastle by 300 or so. There was another one, maybe Cambridge


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> WTF, they are creationists?


Some are. It's not party policy. 

New Scientist has waded in on this. 



> Last year, DUP assembly member Trevor Clarke admitted that he had thought only gay people could be infected with HIV, until a charity explained otherwise.


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> oh the irony of it all


Quite. 



			
				Casually RedBrownDUP said:
			
		

> Putting children in the care of gay men , inflicting gay parenthood upon them for the rest of their lives is not just idiotic its extremely unfair on kids  Its an ideologically based decision , to justify a very modern liberal ideology . maybe 20 years from now the statistical studies will show the abnormally high rates of suicide and mental illness amongst the vitims of this dipstick social experiment , a bookie would give you odds on on that one.
> 
> The child doesnt have a choice in any of this. Sexuality and sexual urges are central to human behaviour and the human psyche. This liberal rubbish will directly affect the psychological balance of the little guinea pig kids caught up in this ideological gay campaign.  A child who finds homosexual behaviour plain "icky" like the vast majority of normal people will be trapped in a homosexual hell , 7 days a week , 24 hours a day untill its old enough to leave or just run away.
> 
> it would also ensure that when the time comes to explain the birds and the bees to the kiddies the acts of buggery , sodomy felching , cottaging , gloryholing and wolfbagging are given equal status to normal people riding .


----------



## little_legs (Jun 9, 2017)

When you had a shit week


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Badgers said:


>



Cf can't stand the heat
Plates of meat
A biker's cleat
Something offbeat
I drink mine neat


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2017)

copliker said:


> Quite.


Did he post that on here? The fucking cunt.


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

Norton is an awful cunt badgers m8.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

UrbaneFox said:


> Still waiting for my borough to report. My neighbour is furious because he went to vote only to be told that he
> has been removed from the electoral register. A town hall spy had been around our house and, because he has a panel of hardboard on
> his door, they decided that he didn't live there. So, disenfranchised.



That's incredibly shit. My daughter and I got taken off the electoral roll because my fuckwitted Housing Association accidentally told them my property was empty (which has caused HUGE problems re utilities etc) but I got us back on in time.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)

copliker said:


> Norton is an awful cunt badgers m8.


Yes. The numbers where of interest.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Jeremy Corbyn plans alternative Queen's speech challenging May
> 
> Can he do this?


Yes. 
Anyone, in theory, could go up to the Queen and say they wanted to fork the next Government, as long as they can prove they have the legal right to do so, ie the most votes in an election. 

Corbyn can/should argue that whilst Tories had the most votes, Labour had considerably larger share, plus - Tories aside - the majority of the other parties share a similar political outlook, representative of the population of the UK.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> My bet (Corbyn to be PM after the election' ) still says 'result pending' on the paddypower website. .
> Does that mean I haven't lost my tenner yet? When is it officially over ?



When her speech gets voted through in parliament, I think. That's when she's officially been able to form a government.


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Did he post that on here? The fucking cunt.


The other place, the scumhole forum where they backed Le Pen in a poll. No shortage of similar stuff here though. Utterly obsessed you might say. Probably thinks about men having sex more than gay men do, which I'm told is _a lot._


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

If Casually Red posted that on here I'm surprised he hasn't been banned, the disgusting homophobic piece of shit. (I am a gay parent so presumably he thinks far, far worse things about me).

Eta aah, just seen that it wasn't on here.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

steveo87 said:


> Yes.
> Anyone, in theory, could go up to the Queen and say they wanted to fork the next Government, as long as they can prove they have the legal right to do so, ie the most votes in an election.
> 
> Corbyn can/should argue that whilst Tories had the most votes, Labour had considerably larger share, plus - Tories aside - the majority of the other parties share a similar political outlook, representative of the population of the UK.


That's a weak argument tbf. It's just not how our system works. If May can count on 326 votes to pass her Queen's speech, she can form the government.

Labour didn't have more votes than the Tories, but even if they had, it wouldn't matter cos that's not our system.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

treelover said:


> One thing, afaik, the DUP were against the bedroom tax, fought for a more compassioante welfare package for N.I, doesn't absolve them, but it may help in the coming benefit changes, etc.


Yeh you love the dup and you hate socialists.

Don't know why you post here tbh, being as you despise so many of us.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 108962


And he couldn't even do that! Bloody useless.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

copliker said:


> The other place, the scumhole forum where they backed Le Pen in a poll. No shortage of similar stuff here though. Utterly obsessed you might say. Probably thinks about men having sex more than gay men do, which I'm told is _a lot._



Which other forum is that?


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Which other forum is that?


Politics.ie


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Wonder how SF will respond?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2017)

Akala on point again, as always


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 9, 2017)

Thought this was intresting. Corban is the most popular Labour leader in 40 years, securing more votes then any other then Blair in 97, but without getting into bed with the media to achieve it. 

The facts proving Corbyn’s election triumph


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

This DUP backing is really going to end up hurting them, isn't it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

as id posted on some thread on here i thought TM wanted to throw it, and if i was right, she has fucked herself even more.

This week has made me feel a lot better than how I felt at the beginning of the week after last weekend, Ive stopped shaking for one !!

If only because I think it isn't over by a long way


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This DUP backing is really going to end up hurting them, isn't it?


That's the plan


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This DUP backing is really going to end up hurting them, isn't it?


yep


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This DUP backing is really going to end up hurting them, isn't it?


Sadly it is likely to actually hurt people. 

Still. Win at all costs eh? First past the post and fuck the people.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 9, 2017)

Wahay! Fuck the Tories and fuck Labour and the other cunts and fuck the media, fuck the lot of them. They're all scum. They fucked up, taking the piss and now they're fannying around trying to make sense of it. It's hilarious. Wankers.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)

Buckaroo said:


> Wahay! Fuck the Tories and fuck Labour and the other cunts and fuck the media, fuck the lot of them. They're all scum. They fucked up, taking the piss and now they're fannying around trying to make sense of it. It's hilarious. Wankers.


We have all had a drink


----------



## treelover (Jun 9, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 108954



Needs to go viral


----------



## kenny g (Jun 9, 2017)

Bigoted pervert tory scum - what could possibly go wrong??


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 108959



I lived in a DUP controlled council area as a kid . I shit you not they employed this wizened old cunt in a big council gaberdine coat to go round the estates playgrounds on a Saturday evening and chain the swings and the roundabout up so you couldn't play on them on a Sunday . And that was the least of what they got up to . 

So now the great British public can experience the joys of being partly ruled by this shitshow , and have this shitshow to thank for the imposition of more austerity and all that agenda . The spotlights going to be well and truly on them . If ever there was a compelling argument for a British withdrawal from Ireland this is the one . Everyone's going to see..hahahahaha . at long last . Hahahaha . This is a turd that can't be polished, certainly not up to UK standards . 

I'd say also Stormont may well be fucked now, pretty much . Why would the DUP want to share power with the shinners when they have the Tories by the balls and all the power they could ever want ? Theyd be totally undermining a massive ace in the hole . that freakshow looks like it could be fucked now . How can, for example, the British government conceivably continue to pose as " the honest broker " when the Orangemen have them by the short and curlies ? How can they do the usual knocking heads together and making threats and deals when the DUP holds all the cards ? Stormonts on its arse and I'd be surprised if it gets back up . That whole set up may well have had its day , and not before time . I'd be very surprised if Stormont and the Belfast agreement don't go under the bus after this . and that'll leave the shinners completely fucked as they've absolutely nowhere else to go north of the border . Again no bad thing at all . 

And quite frankly I fail to see how liberal Tories like Ruth Davidson..a pretty outspoken lesbian about to get married to a southern Irish woman ..can sit comfortably with this lot . It's an alliance born out of sheer desperation . The DUP are a fucking gold mine for Tory critics . Putting the spotlight on their antics would definitely yield real political currency in the UK . The Tories have anchored themselves to a seriously whiffy turd . They make Katie Hopkins look like ...jeremy Corbyn . They're fucking atrocious .


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

sorry if this has been posted before and although I did think she became a bit of a liability, although it could be due to being ill, I do like this

Diane Abbott's landslide victory is the best response to her critics

scuse the link


----------



## treelover (Jun 9, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 108964



Who is organising this?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)

Corax said:


> Wonder how SF will respond?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> I lived in a DUP controlled council area as a kid . I shit you not they employed this wizened old cunt in a big council gaberdine coat to go round the estates playgrounds on a Saturday evening and chain the swings and the roundabout up so you couldn't play on them on a Sunday . And that was the least of what they got up to .
> 
> So now the great British public can experience the joys of being partly ruled by this shitshow , and have this shitshow to thank for the imposition of more austerity and all that agenda . The spotlights going to be well and truly on them . If ever there was a compelling argument for a British withdrawal from Ireland this is the one . Everyone's going to see..hahahahaha . at long last . Hahahaha . This is a turd that can't be polished, certainly not up to UK standards .
> 
> ...


does that mean we have bombers to the west of us as well as inside us and to the east ? 

I tMay have gone too far with that sorry, but i am in guildford


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

My husband has just admitted to me that he not only felt sorry for Clegg, but had a tear in his eye 

we were in different places last night or I'd have sorted him out on the spot.

grounds for divorce?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

treelover said:


> Who is organising this?


You wouldn't like them, lefties and that


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 9, 2017)

Can't embed so have to post link.

"Uncle Jeremy is walking around like he's got a 12" Subway in his pocket. He's hung like Parliament bro"

Chat Shit Get Elected: About Last Night... - VICE Shorties - VICE Video


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> My husband has just admitted to me that he not only felt sorry for Clegg, but had a tear in his eye
> 
> we were in different places last night or I'd have sorted him out on the spot.
> 
> grounds for divorce?


Ask him if he was laughing so much he started to cry.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)

treelover said:


> Who is organising this?


Dunno. Mate from Wales just sent it. I am away from the south


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> does that mean we have bombers to the west of us as well as inside us and to the east ?
> 
> I may have tMay gone too far with that sorry


Stuck in the middle with you


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

indeed


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> WTF, they are creationists?




Read it and weep

Creationism and political power in Northern Ireland

The Caleb foundation are essentially a DUP committee . Just like " Save Ulster from Sodomy " . 

They'll be pushing to get creationism taught in schools alongside scientific theory , as if both carried equal weight .


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Ask him if he was laughing so much he started to cry.


It's his Parkinson's tbf - it makes him very sentimental.
I said 'you'd feel sorry for Hitler' to which he replied that that scene in Downfall makes him feel a bit wobbly!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> It's his Parkinson's tbf - it makes him very sentimental.
> I said 'you'd feel sorry for Hitler' to which he replied that that scene in Downfall makes him feel a bit wobbly!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Akala on point again, as always


So weird. Was watching this on Facebook, flicked over to urban on another tab and there's this post!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

_Surely_ someone has to have done a hitler subtitle video of all this by now, no?


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2017)

pennimania said:


> My husband has just admitted to me that he not only felt sorry for Clegg, but had a tear in his eye
> 
> we were in different places last night or I'd have sorted him out on the spot.
> 
> grounds for divorce?


At the very least.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 108967


like not like


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


>


We cope with it, he's much better now he's on the meds and there are a lot of unnecessary Parklife jokes.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> _Surely_ someone has to have done a hitler subtitle video of all this by now, no?


Yes THIS someone. Hurry up


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

copliker said:


> The other place, the scumhole forum where they backed Le Pen in a poll. No shortage of similar stuff here though. Utterly obsessed you might say. Probably thinks about men having sex more than gay men do, which I'm told is _a lot._



I think it's you that's obsessed . I remember not too long back you even went so far as to taunt me repeatedly over the murder of a relative and close personal friend . Gloated over it pretty much .You thought you were anonymous prior to that and when you clocked you weren't you went quiet for a bit .

Ah well .

Eta

You even hinted I could face the same treatment , now you've jogged my memory by trailing me round the place again . Thems seriously murky waters you're diving into old chap. I'd fuck off if I were you. Seriously .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Corax said:


> Wonder how SF will respond?



With a huff . There's fuck all they can do about it . They're screwed .


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

One thing I haven't seen discussed as of yet, how much as Labour membership increased during gen election?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 9, 2017)

Would it be a tad over optimistic to expect even a smattering of analysis and critique of the DUP's beliefs/policies to be aired in the press and the beeb? I feel that many people today are asking "wtf are the DUP?" and may only get a partial answer. With any hope the DUP are going to be the Tories albatross for the next few years.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

when the fuck did pickles get a 'sir'


----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> when the fuck did pickles get a 'sir'


After the 2015 election. He probably has the pig fucking photos.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> My bet (Corbyn to be PM after the election' ) still says 'result pending' on the paddypower website. .
> Does that mean I haven't lost my tenner yet? When is it officially over ?



If he's PM in a couple of years, that's still 'after the election' so you could cash it in then I suppose.


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> My bet (Corbyn to be PM after the election' ) still says 'result pending' on the paddypower website. .
> Does that mean I haven't lost my tenner yet? When is it officially over ?


Do they have to wait for the Queens speech?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm not sure who killed Mountbatten , was it the dup persons  ? if so what does Liz think of this ?

( please school me as i don't have the knowledge in these things )


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm not sure who killed Mountbatten , was it the dup persons  ? if so what does Liz think of this ?
> 
> ( please school me as i don't have the knowledge in these things )


That was the provos. The lizard people have dealt with it well publically.



> Countess Mountbatten lost her 14–year–old son Nicholas Knatchbull as well as her father and mother–in–law in the IRA bomb that claimed four lives on Aug 27, 1979. But she said the Queen had her full support for meeting Mr McGuinness, a former IRA commander who was allegedly part of the terrorist group at the time of Lord Mountbatten's murder.
> 
> "I think it's wonderful," she said. "I'm hugely grateful that we have come to a point where we can behave responsibly and positively."


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

We need a catchy nom de guerre for May


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Would it be a tad over optimistic to expect even a smattering of analysis and critique of the DUP's beliefs/policies to be aired in the press and the beeb? I feel that many people today are asking "wtf are the DUP?" and may only get a partial answer. With any hope the DUP are going to be the Tories albatross for the next few years.



Well here's one that should be published if anyone's interested . The DUP went mental back in the mid 80s when Thatcher signed the Anglo Irish agreement . Police officers were intimidated by the score out of Protestant areas in reprisal for protecting the politicians implementing it . Their houses were bricked, petrol bombed and shot into all over the place by angry unionists . And here's a number of DUP spokespersons at the time  openly supporting cops being burned and shot out of their homes . Actually standing right outside one that was attacked the night previously and gloating over it . Which when you consider Mays record as regards gutting police numbers ,makes them quite the pair regarding any law and order stance .


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 9, 2017)

J Ed said:


> We need a catchy nom de guerre for May



May Guevara? Theresatrocity?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Akala on point again, as always



One of my favorite humans 

"Money tree? They got their own money tree when they bailed out the banks. What they mean is there's no money tree for YOU, chav cunts."

"Sorry mum!"


----------



## chilango (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Jeremy Corbyn plans alternative Queen's speech challenging May
> 
> Can he do this?



i think he would have to book her privately as this wouldn't be part of her regular work.

it might be cheaper to get a look-alike


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

They were uniformly slaughtering Corbyn for talking to Irish republicans back in the 1980s . Calling him a friend of terrorists etc .

This was the stance of their DUP " friends and allies " towards a number of terrorist groups in the same period . Groups , similar to al Qaeda in some ways because they butchered their victims almost always on the grounds of their religious affiliation . The vast vast majority of victims having no IRA connection whatsoever . 




Btw during that same period Robinsons house had its police protection detail removed due to the DUPs open encouragement of attacks on police homes . A terrorist grouping  , namely the UVF , stepped in to fill the gap 
and replace the RUc . Robinson himself was arrested south of the border during an attack on a police station by a masked paramilitary mob , a paramilitary mob he personally led . 

The Tories should be reminded of this given their much raking and hysteria as regards corbyn . These are their allies ? It's like getting mixed up with Choudarys mob .


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

The Tory clone* on BBCQT has rolled out "Steady and Consistent Government".  Well done Roget's! 

* ETA Grayling


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

on the subject of nutty unionists, I'm sure there's justification for posting this video from one of the flegs protests again.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> May Guevara? Theresatrocity?



May Guevara is a good one


----------



## kebabking (Jun 9, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> ...And quite frankly I fail to see how liberal Tories like Ruth Davidson..a pretty outspoken lesbian about to get married to a southern Irish woman ..can sit comfortably with this lot..



they can't, and the gossip mill is saying that they won't.

the PCP is livid with May for losing the election, and livid with her for tying them to the DUP without any consultation - the short version is that even the Cabinet has decided that May has no authority, and that the whip system simply doesn't apply for any DUP related shenannigans.

to elaborate on the Evening Standards headline that May has been hung out to dry, the Tory party has taken the view that its May that has entered into some form of deal with the DUP, not the Tory party, and that she will have to deal with Tory MP's as she will any other coalition partner - to be accommodated, to be bought, to be placated, which will put her in an impossible situation because they will demand the opposite of the DUP demands.

theres already talk that some may refuse to serve in her Government, while the others will take a more wait-and-see approach - if she shows signs of pandering to the DUP's less attractive social attitudes however they'll be off.

this is of course predicated on the idea that she'll survive as PM - the betting this morning was that she'd be forced out over the weekend, however malice is creaping up on anger and the cooler view is that they will force her to stay until the summer recess in abject humiliation, at which point they'll have a leadership election to which she won't be invited, and then dumped in preperation for an october election, but if she puts a foot wrong she'll be out on her arse long before that.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Btw this isn't all ancient history . Just a few days ago the main umbrella group for the the loyalist terror groups issued a statement calling on all their supporters to vote DUP . Just a few days before that they shot a guy dead right  in front of his kid . Dunno if copliker thought that was funny or not and decided to taunt his relatives . 
But anyway here's the link .

Arlene Foster urged to make unequivocal rejection of loyalist paramilitary support

A host of terrorist groups, still armed and active consisting of religious bigots, drug traffickers, extortionists etc issued a statement just days ago in support of the DUP . Mays new " friends and allies " . That's pretty close to home . That can't be ignored .


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

Kensington goes to Labour


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2017)

20 votes in it!


----------



## mather (Jun 9, 2017)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Ed Vasey just said May has it all to play for and Stephen Pound Pissed himself laughing! Ah what a day



He is my MP, Stephen Pound.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 9, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thought this was intresting. Corban is the most popular Labour leader in 40 years, securing more votes then any other then Blair in 97, but without getting into bed with the media to achieve it.
> 
> The facts proving Corbyn’s election triumph


You and your then not than again


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

A RIRA groupie pretending to give a shit about loyalist paramilitaries killing each other.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

To commemorate the moment 

Election results 2017: Theresa May - DUP government 'to continue with Brexit' - BBC News


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Isobel Oakeshott's late night making her increasingly grumpy on BBCQT lol


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2017)

Continuity IRA officially ended their campaign today, in case anyone's interested.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> 20 votes in it!



There were two or three other seats with similar margins. I saw someone on twitter pointing out that the Tories were 287 votes short of having an overall majority (split across several seats), this probably lowers it further. Vindicates the efforts of all those people canvassing/leafleting/getting the vote out/hassling family members. They made a difference.

(Probably also frustrates the fuck out of the Vermin )


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> on the subject of nutty unionists, I'm sure there's justification for posting this video from one of the flegs protests again.


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Continuity IRA officially ended their campaign today, in case anyone's interested.


Opting to spend more time exorting cash from pubs.

They can't even handle a few gangsters, so the chances of delivering a 32 county republic looked pretty slim.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

Corax said:


> Isobel Oakeshott's late night making her increasingly grumpy on BBCQT lol



Fucking rattled.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 9, 2017)

How did the BBC get such a right wing audience for this Question Time  #bbcrightwingbias


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Continuity IRA officially ended their campaign today, in case anyone's interested.


Oooh yes - statement on _Limerick Leader_:

Continuity IRA indicates it is to end its armed campaign


----------



## Knotted (Jun 9, 2017)

And Labour take Kensington (Kensington!!) by 20 votes. That's all folks.


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Fucking rattled.


I think she's putting in a fantastic performance.

Or rather, she would be if this was a primary school debating society meet.  Bit shit for QT though.

I kinda keep hoping Shami just gets pissed off and lobs a chair at her head.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Some fifteen year old Tory boy going on about Corbyn and the IRA, like they were even alive then!


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Isn't Oakeshott supposed to be a political editor rather than just a tory stooge?


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Some fifteen year old Tory boy going on about Corbyn and the IRA, like they were even alive then!


Not to mention that it was irrelevant to the topic and wildly out of context.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 9, 2017)

Have images like these started doing the rounds on social media yet.














ETA: Welcome to the new government!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2017)

Second from bottom pic was being wrongly described as taken in South Africa.

The plot thickens:


----------



## 8den (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 9, 2017)

eoin_k said:


> Have images like these started doing the rounds on social media yet.



If urban is social media then yes


----------



## chilango (Jun 9, 2017)

chilango said:


>





eoin_k said:


> Have images like these started doing the rounds on social media yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Oooh yes - statement on _Limerick Leader_:
> 
> Continuity IRA indicates it is to end its armed campaign



I'd take that with a major pinch of salt . In fact I'd ignore it completely . A handful ..literally..of people centred in limerick , led..for want of a better term.. by 2 pensioners we're kicked out of the contos some years back . That's them . The Irish media are well aware of it but pushing the headline regardless for the usual misinformation purposes . Even the language used in the statement indicates it was dictated for them by a state agency . There's a court case coming up in the north were a couple of extremely elderly characters are facing jail time for posing and throwing shapes . I suspect that abject capitulation ..I mean the language used...is the price for walking . They're so reviled they're not allowed on any republican jail wing , similarly their handful of oddball supporters are routinely chased from any republican demo they occasionally try and latch onto .

Fake news basically .


----------



## brogdale (Jun 9, 2017)

Even by the dismal standards of many BBC QT audiences there did seem to be a remarkably large proportion of that London lot who were prepared to whoop & cheer Isabel Hokumshite's bile.
Where do they find these individuals?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jun 9, 2017)

eoin_k said:


> Have images like these started doing the rounds on social media yet.


those berets have been doing the rounds in FB since the DUP denied a deal was imminent, though May was quick marching to the palace anyway. 

And stethoscope declared Kensington afore the shitey QT I had to turn off uugggggh


----------



## flypanam (Jun 9, 2017)

I think they get them from Red Kensington


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Re Jess, I do think it's a massive shame because she has the potential to be a fucking excellent asset to Corbyn and a left-wing platform. She could have been Angela Rayner on steroids, but she chose a different path.



It's easier/less work to cunt people off, than to knuckle down and take orders.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

kebabking said:


> t
> 
> this is of course predicated on the idea that she'll survive as PM - the betting this morning was that she'd be forced out over the weekend, however malice is creaping up on anger and the cooler view is that they will force her to stay until the summer recess in abject humiliation, at which point they'll have a leadership election to which she won't be invited, and then dumped in preperation for an october election, but if she puts a foot wrong she'll be out on her arse long before that.


This would all seem very likely and, from their point of view, sensible, except that there's the small matter of the brexit negotiations in 11 days' time. How can May postpone the talks and continue as PM? How can she participate in the talks only to be replaced within weeks without damaging those replacing her? And then, of course, how do they stop haemorrhaging support in the lead-in to a second election? 

Oh dear. They appear to have some problems.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

eoin_k said:


> Have images like these started doing the rounds on social media yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The guy in the blue beret on Robinsons left is Noel Little . He was nabbed in a Paris hotel room in the middle of negotiating an arms deal with apartheid South Africa agents . Exchanging British missile technology and parts..Blowpipe anti air missile...stolen from the Shorts plant in Belfast in exchange for weapons shipments .
Part of a previous weapons shipment fell by complete accident into the RUCs hands . The terrorist driving that car also had Noel littles phone number written on his hand . the remainder of that mid 1980s shipment was used to slaughter literally hundreds of innocent civilians . The vast bulk of it is still out there .

Noel Littles daughter is DUP rising star Emma Little Pengelly . She refuses to disavow her fathers actions . Which were not only terrorist in nature but treason also . He was passing on British mlitary secrets to a foreign intelligence agency . A practice she refuses to condemn .

Emma was elected Mp for south Belfast yesterday . So Theresa May is at her beck and call today .


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice end to the election: 
UK general election 2017: Labour wins Kensington, last seat to declare – live


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2017)

While taking some students to Stormont about 10 years ago, I glimpsed the flag of the apartheid regime proudly fluttering from a window in Protestant East Belfast.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> WTF, they are creationists?



Some of them even subscribe to Bishop Berkeley's dating of the earth's age to about (currently) 4400 years.  These are not stout, stable-minded prods, they're loonspuds.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> This would all seem very likely and, from their point of view, sensible, except that there's the small matter of the brexit negotiations in 11 days' time. How can May postpone the talks and continue as PM? How can she participate in the talks only to be replaced within weeks without damaging those replacing her? And then, of course, how do they stop haemorrhaging support in the lead-in to a second election?
> 
> Oh dear. They appear to have some problems.



Why would the EU even bother taking her remotely seriously ? They won't . They'll sit there and piss themselves laughing .

I would .


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2017)

Guardian vid


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Some of them even subscribe to Bishop Berkeley's dating of the earth's age to about (currently) 4400 years.  These are not stout, stable-minded prods, they're loonspuds.


Although they do have a point about line dancing...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 9, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Why would the EU even bother taking her remotely seriously ? They won't . They'll sit there and piss themselves laughing .
> 
> I would .



Which in other circumstances would be hilarious, but given this will effect people no matter which they voted for Brexit, is also rather scary.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2017)

Sue said:


> Although they do have a point about line dancing...



True.  Well worse than sodomy, is line-dancing.  Don't mind bum-fun, but shuffling shoes? Definitely not!


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> True.  Well worse than sodomy, is line-dancing.  Don't mind bum-fun, but shuffling shoes? Definitely not!


I don't think they're specially keen on sodomy either, if they do seem to go on about it a lot.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Informative

Ivan Little: Day I quizzed Emma Pengelly's gunrunner dad at loyalist blockade - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Read it and weep
> 
> Creationism and political power in Northern Ireland
> 
> ...


They won't get far if they try that. This ism't bumfuck america ffs!


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

The Tories are only 8 seats down ffs, this is hardly a victory!


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> They won't get far if they try that. This ism't bumfuck america ffs!



They do it here , in the UK . The Giants causeway is a Natural Trust site . It has a sign..from the local parliament.. saying its a few thousand years old . They've gotten far . 

In fairness though they'll be happy enough just keeping their fuckwittery localised . Similarly any brakes they'll want to put on Tory austerity will be the same . Just exemption for here and fuck the Brits . them being so patriotic and all that .


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Some of them even subscribe to Bishop Berkeley's dating of the earth's age to about (currently) 4400 years.  These are not stout, stable-minded prods, they're loonspuds.


4400bc, not 4400 years ago


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> The Tories are only 8 seats down ffs, this is hardly a victory!



It's not _the_ victory it is _a_ victory. Certainly a solid position to be in for a few months from now when the Tories collapse.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> The Tories are only 8 seats down ffs, this is hardly a victory!



It's a humiliation. They chose this fight, expected a landslide and came out diminished. It's that which most of us are enjoying.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> It's a humiliation. They chose this fight, expected a landslide and came out diminished. It's that which most of us are enjoying.


That's all well and good, but i'm more concerned with the people in society that will continue to suffer once this bizarre honeymoon is over and the tories get back to laying the boot in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> The Tories are only 8 seats down ffs, this is hardly a victory!


What did tm say she was calling the election for?


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> It's not _the_ victory it is _a_ victory. Certainly a solid position to be in for a few months from now when the Tories collapse.


I don't see that happening.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> That's all well and good, but i'm more concerned with the people in society that will continue to suffer once this bizarre honeymoon is over and the tories get back to laying the boot in.


Yeh with the massive majority of 3


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Does anyone know if the Salisbury convention applies to a minority Government's manifesto, given they did not achieve a mandate?


Even if it is supposed to, fuck that. Labour, and the other parties, should disregard it and hurt May anyway they can


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I don't see that happening.


There are none so blind as those that will not see


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I don't see that happening.



Who cares?


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Who cares?


you do presumably, you brought it up


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Who cares?


No, he just shows off his phd


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 9, 2017)

Had to lie down for a while. Labour won Kensington by 20 votes. After Henley on Thames this was the next most solid tory seat.

I keep singing the Hallelujah Chorus.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2017)

now going around on tweeter


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

_Telegraph_ claims Davidson is planning for Scottish Tories to secede from the mother party 

Ruth Davidson planning Scottish Tory breakaway as she challenges Theresa May's Brexit plan


----------



## Weller (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> The Tories are only 8 seats down ffs, this is hardly a victory!


Corbyn was expected to lose seats he did not he gained despite probably the most hateful media campaign against a Labour leader ever
May was expected to gain a huge majority - she has lost the slim one she had - a huge amount of young people interested in politics and voting again  how can this not be a victory 

Anything can happen next


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Sue said:


> I don't think they're specially keen on sodomy either, if they do seem to go on about it a lot.



Google " Paul berry " and " sports massage " for a giggle . That one time rising ..fnyarr..DUP star also enjoyed " sports massages"  from ladies too . One of whom he referred to in his recorded sting as " a wee darkie " .








Paul Berry (politician) - Wikipedia

He also plays the accordion . That's an actual accordion and not code for anything .


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2017)

Bravo


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> you do presumably, you brought it up



I was referring to your pointless post.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

May was being portrayed as the new Thatcher, being eulogised by the right-wing press as their new hero, someone who could get the proles on side. She's fatally wounded after a few months and heading for the political wilderness. Another Tory great hope sidelined (see also golden child Hague and others). They're running out of plausible leaders.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I don't see that happening.



i do, and pretty much every tory voter i know does.

theres not one who doesn't view this as the most cataclysmic defeat - and not because they felt entitled to win a huge majority, but because they see the only possible future as being humiliation and in-fighting in the short term, and a huge electoral defeat immediately following it.

they don't see themselves as having fallen off a cliff and hit the bottom with great force, but as having fallen off a cliff, got tangled up in some roots about a tenth of the way down, and they are just waiting for the roots to come away in their hands.

at least if they'd hit the bottom they've hit the bottom, and every step from that point is going up, but they see the bottom as being a long way away, but that they are trapped in a falling box.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> May was being portrayed as the new Thatcher, being eulogised by the right-wing press as their new hero, someone who could get the proles on side. She's fatally wounded after a few months and heading for the political wilderness. Another Tory great hope sidelined (see also golden child Hague and others). They're running out of plausible leaders.


Good


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> The Tories are only 8 seats down ffs, this is hardly a victory!



Funny, the MSM I'm looking at says 13. Bloody liars eh!



UrbaneFox said:


> Had to lie down for a while. Labour won Kensington by 20 votes. After Henley on Thames this was the next most solid tory seat.



In....Narnia? Oh, you mean Thamesland, centre of the universe. Gotcha.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> That's all well and good, but i'm more concerned with the people in society that will continue to suffer once this bizarre honeymoon is over and the tories get back to laying the boot in.



I think they'll be laying the boot into each other , unmercifully . May sought a mandate for her plans . She got the shit kicked out of her . She's a liability , a laughing stock,  her new partners are an absolute shitshow of a liability . Her ability to do anything has been seriously hampered . I reckon she's finished and the Tories will tear themselves apart . corbyns star is ascendant . His internal enemies are seriously on the back foot.

These are interesting times . May has plunged pretty much everything into turmoil .


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Some of the results in posh bits of London are interesting from a demographic perspective - the old money Tories have been displaced from their big houses by wealthy foreigners who aren't UK citizens and who don't have the right to vote. Despite the opulent wealth in these areas it's the normal folk on estates that are turning them red.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

its almost poetic...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

kebabking said:


> i do, and pretty much every tory voter i know does.
> 
> theres not one who doesn't view this as the most cataclysmic defeat - and not because they felt entitled to win a huge majority, but because they see the only possible future as being humiliation and in-fighting in the short term, and a huge electoral defeat immediately following it.
> 
> ...


This post is a beautiful thing.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> I think they'll be laying the boot into each other , unmercifully . May sought a mandate for her plans . She got the shit kicked out of her . She's a liability , a laughing stock,  her new partners are an absolute shitshow of a liability . Her ability to do anything has been seriously hampered . I reckon she's finished and the Tories will tear themselves apart . corbyns star is ascendant . His internal enemies are seriously on the back foot.
> 
> These are interesting times . May has plunged pretty much everything into turmoil .



Only downside is that even as Corbyn does well they're still happy to wheel out any talking head with a bad word to say about him, willing to bet that as the Tories implode there'll be barely a mention of it. Live in hope though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 9, 2017)

Where does the media hate campaign go from here? They are going to need new smears.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Where does the media hate campaign go from here? They are going to need new smears.


What's wrong with the auld ones?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 9, 2017)

flypanam said:


> I think they get them from Red Kensington


Actually, could we do a prisoner exchange and swap Kensington for Middlesbrough South and East Cleveland (went tory by 20). First time in my 56 years I've ever had a fucking tory mp.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> What's wrong with the auld ones?



They didn't work as well as they hoped. Especially the terrorist sympathiser one given what's now going on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They didn't work as well as they hoped. Especially the terrorist sympathiser one given what's now going on.


You can't throw a grenade into the tory/dup ranks without hitting a terrorist sympathiser


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Where does the media hate campaign go from here? They are going to need new smears.


that's what Akala was saying in vid from today, they got nothing left on him and people are not going to have it even more now
most younger people, the vast majority don't read newspapers and get news from many sources

read on here i think that the scum had gone below 2 million readers for first time recently


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> You can't throw a grenade into the tory/dup ranks without hitting a terrorist sympathiser



True. I'm hoping it's a bit harder to hide now. I know social media is an echo chamber, but there have to be plenty of Tory supporters who are embarrassed by this shit.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> You can't throw a grenade into the tory/dup ranks without hitting a terrorist sympathiser


But you have to try.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

ddraig said:


> that's what Akala was saying in vid from today, they got nothing left on him and people are not going to have it even more now
> most younger people, the vast majority don't read newspapers and get news from many sources
> 
> read on here i think that the scum had gone below 2 million readers for first time recently



Danger with that is that the Tories and the right in general are, sooner or later, going to get smarter about spreading their message online. US Right is already way ahead of them on that. Not such a big factor here where you've got more of an urban vote but still, going to need new outlets and tools to combat any attempts to recreate any Tory-style 'AltRight' bollocks.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 9, 2017)

Might be a spoof:


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Might be a spoof:


Nigel Farage can buy it for his big comeback, make a hatrick of it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2017)

kebabking said:


> i do, and pretty much every tory voter i know does.
> 
> theres not one who doesn't view this as the most cataclysmic defeat - and not because they felt entitled to win a huge majority, but because they see the only possible future as being humiliation and in-fighting in the short term, and a huge electoral defeat immediately following it.
> 
> ...


It couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of cunts.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jun 9, 2017)

I probably shouldn't be, but I'm still chuckling to myself at the absurdity of it all.

You guys have just made it even better, nice bunch of folk that you are


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> You can't throw a grenade into the tory/dup ranks without hitting a terrorist sympathiser



Speaking of grenades and the DUP, the grenades thrown into a crowd of unarmed civilians by this crazed terrorist were given to him two days previously by members of Ulster resistance . The DUPs paramilitary wing .




There's a vast stash of them and other nasties from the same terrorist shipment still out there . UR still retain those weapons .


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2017)

nm someone else got there first


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

sorry I have to being this up again, but the DUP- what the fuck is going on in Mays mind ?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> sorry I have to being this up again, but the DUP- what the fuck is going on in Mays mind ?


Must. Stay. In. Power.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jun 9, 2017)

Straw clutching is on the Tory minds.

And psychopathy in the case of May, no sense of self awareness, a typical Tory trait.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> sorry I have to being this up again, but the DUP- what the fuck is going on in Mays mind ?


Desparation, if anything. 

Best she wishes she hadn't done any of this now...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

its like Trump bringing the branch davidians into his adminstration . I am like agog.

what
the
fuck


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> its like Trump bringing the branch davidians into his adminstration . I am like agog.
> 
> what
> the
> fuck


I 'M sorry but I actually laughed out loud at that mental picture. I know koresh is long dead but now I have a picture of him and trump hashing out out a plan whilst everyone around them is face-palming.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Nigel Farage can buy it for his big comeback, make a hatrick of it.



After a few months of the DUP the British public may well view Farage as a much needed voice of tolerance and reason .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

Tomorrow's paper to claim that chair of 1922 Committee (key backbench Tory caucus) demanded May go back to media and apologise to MPs who lost their seats running on her platform, with her manifesto and under her campaign strategy. And she did 

Tim Montgomerie (ex-ConservativeHome, now _Times_) also claims Cameron reached out to all the seat-losing failed candidates to commiserate, but that May didn't (at last not at the time).


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2017)

'Didn't deserve to lose their seats' just smacks of entitlement to me. These seats aren't their fiefdoms, they don't have a right to them. The electorate decides who gets the seat. 

SHe should be apologising to the whole country by resigning as leader and an mp and slink back under the stone she came from.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2017)

belboid said:


> Labour won Newcastle by 300 or so. There was another one, maybe Cambridge



30. We won Newcastle (under-Lyme) by 30.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

ddraig said:


> that's what Akala was saying in vid from today, they got nothing left on him and people are not going to have it even more now
> most younger people, the vast majority don't read newspapers and get news from many sources
> 
> read on here i think that the scum had gone below 2 million readers for first time recently




Just as importantly the overwhelming smear laid at Corbyns door was that he was simply unelectable . That hed lead Labour into oblivion . That was even more corrosive i reckon than the other stuff, which reeked of panic as the polls started to go wobbly . Its the most damaging perception and complete and utter bollocks now . Corbyn had to contend with this from within as well as without. From the entire British media..Guardian included ..and not least his own fucking party . Who were out campaigning with " our leaders a born loser who can't win in a million years " as their pitch . That definitely cost them seats, impossible it didn't  . It's been a non stop mantra across the board from the very second he assumed leadership . And didn't work. 

The Fresh Prince of Blair will have to change the record .


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

I've read in a couple of places now people suggesting that any coalition/deal with the DUP could be a contravention of the terms of the Good Friday Agreement and as such will trigger an almighty clusterfuck.

Can anyone who knows more than me about this shed any light on this? True/False/Twitter bullshit?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2017)

had this here yet? they should do a before and after only seen an after from Benn so far


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2017)

dunno if it is a contraventon but taking sides in NI is utter fucking imbecility for any UK government. Utterly nuts and short sighted

fucks sake. its either laugh or cry.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 10, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've read in a couple of places now people suggesting that any coalition/deal with the DUP could be a contravention of the terms of the Good Friday Agreement and as such will trigger an almighty clusterfuck.
> 
> Can anyone who knows more than me about this shed any light on this? True/False/Twitter bullshit?


Said on Radio 4 just now, at least that Westminister are supposed to be mediating the resumption of the Stormont Assembly which is not currently operating as things have broken down between Sinn Fein and DUP. This, at least, will be more than a little bit awkward.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> May has plunged pretty much everything into turmoil



"strong and stable.  strong and stable.  strong and stable.  strong and .... oh fuck"


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've read in a couple of places now people suggesting that any coalition/deal with the DUP could be a contravention of the terms of the Good Friday Agreement and as such will trigger an almighty clusterfuck.
> 
> Can anyone who knows more than me about this shed any light on this? True/False/Twitter bullshit?


I'very seen a fair bit about how a coalition with the DUP will prevent the Westminster government from mediating in Northern Island due to a clear loss of neutrality but I do not know if that is mandated by the good Friday agreement. 

I Would not be at all surprised if the DUP coalition cannot happen in reality. Typical of her to act without knowing all the facts and potential consequences. To disrupt the good Friday agreement work would be catastrophic.


----------



## 8den (Jun 10, 2017)

DUP anti EEC poster from the 1970s


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

8den said:


> View attachment 108998 DUP anti EEC poster from the 1970s


A Vote for the antichrist?????


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 10, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "strong and stable.  strong and stable.  strong and stable.  strong and .... oh fuck"


----------



## 8den (Jun 10, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> A Vote for the antichrist?????



The pope is the antichrist. You didnt know? 

Watch The Moment Ian Paisley Called Pope John Paul II 'The Antichrist' | HuffPost UK


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Where does the media hate campaign go from here? They are going to need new smears.


I'm curious to see if the papers get the knives out for May. One thing I heard about Murdoch is he likes his papers to pick a winner...picking a loser reflects badly.


----------



## JimW (Jun 10, 2017)

I think it's only fair we give antichrist a go, did wonders for urban regeneration when he was mayor of Babylon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2017)

is there going to be much grovelling from senior PLP members now, or will they refuse to eat humble pie?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 10, 2017)

It's just occurred to me, there are Human Rights Act supporters among the Tories, which means May can't scrap it now.

And in general, anything controversial she can't do. How long can she really last I wonder?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

8den said:


> The pope is the antichrist. You didnt know?
> 
> Watch The Moment Ian Paisley Called Pope John Paul II 'The Antichrist' | HuffPost UK


I Did not know that.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've read in a couple of places now people suggesting that any coalition/deal with the DUP could be a contravention of the terms of the Good Friday Agreement and as such will trigger an almighty clusterfuck.
> 
> Can anyone who knows more than me about this shed any light on this? True/False/Twitter bullshit?




I think it pretty much dooms the entire GFA . Can't see how it doesn't . I'll be quite happy about that .


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> I think it pretty much dooms the entire GFA . Can't see how it doesn't . I'll be quite happy about that .


I think I'm going to regret this, but why? Why do you not want the good Friday agreement in place?


----------



## A380 (Jun 10, 2017)

8den said:


> The pope is the antichrist. You didnt know?



Does that mean if the pope shook hands with Jesus they'd both explode into nothingness like in Star Trek? 

Who knew religion and NI politics could be so cool?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> A Vote for the antichrist?????




Yes, the anti Christ . Yet another favourite on a long list of the DUPs greatest hits .


----------



## Rimbaud (Jun 10, 2017)

The irony in this election is just too great to bear. Everything has been directly reversed from the campaign - the Tories have been plunged into disarray while Labour have united, the Tories are leading a "coalition of chaos" which will make solving the Irish border issue incredibly difficult and may well cause a return to sectarian violence, the Tories are in hock to terrorism-linked extremists,  and the Tories are now surely perceived as the incompetent chaotic party while Corbyn has been tranformed into a dignified elder statesmen and master strategist.

The irony of this is too much too bear. The Tories losing their image of "competence" may well prove fatal for them.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> I think I'm going to regret this, but why? Why do you not want the good Friday agreement in place?



How would you fancy being governed by the DUP for perpetuity ? Guaranteed . Just for starters . That this is a normal state of affairs .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

Rimbaud said:


> The irony in this election is just too great to bear. Everything has been directly reversed from the campaign - the Tories have been plunged into disarray while Labour have united, the Tories are leading a "coalition of chaos" which will make solving the Irish border issue incredibly difficult and may well cause a return to sectarian violence, the Tories are in hock to terrorism-linked extremists,  and the Tories are now surely perceived as the incompetent chaotic party while Corbyn has been tranformed into a dignified elder statesmen and master strategist.
> 
> The irony of this is too much too bear. The Tories losing their image of "competence" may well prove fatal for them.




Think you've nailed it there pretty much l


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> is there going to be much grovelling from senior PLP members now, or will they refuse to eat humble pie?




Was listening to chuka today on the radio and he kept congratulating " labour " on their performance and refusing to even mention corbyn by name or concede their leader had anything to do with the result . Much less congratulate him . Despite the interviewer trying to trap him into it . No change there .


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 10, 2017)

From Chunky Mark "The DUP are a terrorist organisation, just the bible with bin collections."


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

The DUPs current longest serving MP is Jeffrey Donaldson . During the 1980s Jeffrey was Enoch Powells election agent. He spearheaded Powells 2 electoral victories for the south down seat and states openly he is immensely proud of the fact today . He..today..regards Powell as one of the greatest names in unionism ever . Itson his website. That's another one of the MPs whos bum is now being kissed by Theresa may .

Daniel odonnell in a sash






Ironically Jeffrey is now a very senior of a party who made " rivers of blood " an actual reality . He was knighted recently as well . So that's " sir Jeffrey " if you're a wanker .


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2017)

What  has struck me - on a purely anecodatal basis - is how the Yoot have taken an interest in this GE. The kids are at a very mixed SE london Secondary & from what I hear, the teachers may have been tasked to discuss the GE during citizenship or whatever. Some of the teachers have said they are voting Conservative ( as fucking if!) to provoke a debate. I think this is a set up - but the result has been a) a *lively* disucussion of the GE in class and b) my kids getting up at 6AM to see the results( and finding dad lying asleep on the carpet in front of BBC news).

Even on snapchat and shit, they seem to be chewing through the various +/- of the campaign policies  between themselves and genuinely taking an interest.They are constantly asking Q about the process and the policies.

I know this may be an outlier but it is not something I / my cohort was that bothered about at their age. Obviously mine are in a houshold where politics are part of the relationship.

anyone else seeing this ?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 10, 2017)

Hacker translates DUP websites into Irish - BBC News



Actually I have to point out that this is a story that someone's dredged up from 2011 on Twitter. Still funny though.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 10, 2017)

hopefully Murdoch has had year's shaved off his life by the result

we should be rid of him in another 20


----------



## Nylock (Jun 10, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> The Tories are only 8 seats down ffs, this is hardly a victory!


True but there's plenty for Labour Corbynite supporters to take away from this to help keep their momentum up (pardon the pun)...

GE's Since 1945 compared to tonight:
GE Turnout: 68.7% (16th) [1st Atlee '50: 83.9%]
Total votes cast for Labour: 12,874,985 (5th) [1st Atlee '51: 13,948,385]
Vote increase since previous election: 3,527,681 (2nd) [1st Atlee '45: 3,982,758] *
Vote Share since previous election: 40% (11th) [1st Atlee '51: 48.8%]
Vote share increase since previous election: 9.6% (2nd) [1st Atlee '45: 9.7] **
Seats Won: 262 (15th) [1st Blair '97: 418]
Increase since previous election: 30 (6th) [1st Atlee '45: 239]

* From 2001-2010, Labour haemorrhaged 4,911,640 votes. Milliband ameliorated this slightly by adding 740,777 in 2015 bringing the losses from '97 down to 4,170,863. Last night the Labour vote rebounded to within 643,182 votes of the 1997 popular vote figure. Corbyn et al's manifesto won over 3.5 million voters back to Labour: their best increase in popular vote since Attlee in 1945.

** Beat Blair's '97 increase by almost a percentage point (8.8 / 9.6) and again, only bettered by attlee in 1945. Blair also lost almost all of that increase in vote share by the time the 2005 election had been won.

Yes, the tories will continue to try and lay the boot in until they are binned but it's a strong possibility that that's where they are headed should this coalition of chaos collapse and a new GE is called in the Autumn. Also, the minority nature of their govt (the DUP seats don't take them THAT far over the top) means that this lot are incredibly vulnerable to backbench revolts on all sorts of issues. You'll probably find the more onerous ideas getting quietly shelved for now as both 'hard' and 'wet' tory backbenchers eye their much reduced majorities and get restive in the run up to 'Brexit GE take 2'....

In absolute terms, yeah, Labour lost but then again, the Tories lost way more overall and that's no bad thing.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Tomorrow's paper to claim that chair of 1922 Committee (key backbench Tory caucus) demanded May go back to media and apologise to MPs who lost their seats running on her platform, with her manifesto and under her campaign strategy. And she did
> 
> Tim Montgomerie (ex-ConservativeHome, now _Times_) also claims Cameron reached out to all the seat-losing failed candidates to commiserate, but that May didn't (at last not at the time).




So, unknowingly, the people of Altrincham last night returned our actual supreme overlord? Go, democracy!! *happy dance*


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Hacker translates DUP websites into Irish - BBC News




And another

Wikipedia ‘hack’ claims Adolf Hitler leads kingmakers of UK politics


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

Nylock said:


> True but there's plenty for Labour Corbynite supporters to take away from this to help keep their momentum up (pardon the pun)...
> 
> GE's Since 1945 compared to tonight:
> GE Turnout: 68.7% (16th) [1st Atlee '50: 83.9%]
> ...




There's a crucial difference between losing an election and losing your credibility . Corbyn is within a sniff of power with his credibility massively enhanced .  Hes been completely vindicated and greatly empowered politically . The scum are barely clinging to power by their tips of their claws , with their credibility completely in the toilet and about to tear each other limb from limb . And it can only get worse now the focus falls on the DUP .


----------



## Nylock (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> There's a crucial difference between losing an election and losing your credibility . Corbyn is within a sniff of power with his credibility massively enhanced .  Hes been completely vindicated and greatly empowered politically . The scum are barely clinging to power by their tips of their claws , with their credibility completely in the toilet and about to tear each other limb from limb . And it can only get worse now the focus falls on the DUP .


Exactly. In't it grand...


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

Nylock said:


> Exactly. In't it grand...



I'm grinning like a cat all day . I may well be grinning even more tomorrow. And so on .


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2017)

Rimbaud said:


> The irony in this election is just too great to bear. Everything has been directly reversed from the campaign - the Tories have been plunged into disarray while Labour have united, the Tories are leading a "coalition of chaos" which will make solving the Irish border issue incredibly difficult and may well cause a return to sectarian violence, the Tories are in hock to terrorism-linked extremists,  and the Tories are now surely perceived as the incompetent chaotic party while Corbyn has been tranformed into a dignified elder statesmen and master strategist.
> 
> The irony of this is too much too bear. The Tories losing their image of "competence" may well prove fatal for them.



All thanks to Cameron.

I was wondering earlier about whether a UK party would ever offer a referendum on capital punishment in order to get elected ...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> You can't throw a grenade into the tory/dup ranks without hitting a terrorist sympathiser



But it's worth doing nonetheless.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

Maybot writes the Queen's speech.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

ska invita said:


> I'm curious to see if the papers get the knives out for May. One thing I heard about Murdoch is he likes his papers to pick a winner...picking a loser reflects badly.



Evening standard have a headline " Mays Irish Bailout " , which will piss her and the DUP off no end . Standards really going after her .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

kebabking said:


> they can't, and the gossip mill is saying that they won't.
> 
> the PCP is livid with May for losing the election, and livid with her for tying them to the DUP without any consultation - the short version is that even the Cabinet has decided that May has no authority, and that the whip system simply doesn't apply for any DUP related shenannigans.
> 
> ...



Wonder what the Tory faithful think about these shenanigans ? . Remember how the DUP treated the Tories back in maggies heyday ?


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Was listening to chuka today on the radio and he kept congratulating " labour " on their performance and refusing to even mention corbyn by name or concede their leader had anything to do with the result . Much less congratulate him . Despite the interviewer trying to trap him into it . No change there .


I can't wait for careerist Blairite fuckers like Chuka to get their comeuppance. As Corbyn grows in credibility and support, neo-Tory fuckwits like Umanna will find the sand shifting perilously beneath their feet.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> How would you fancy being governed by the DUP for perpetuity ? Guaranteed . Just for starters . That this is a normal state of affairs .


I think it would be like going back in time over a hundred years, at best. It would be terrible. 

I'M not so up on Irish politics so willing to learn. Thanks.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

editor said:


> I can't wait for careerist Blairite fuckers like Chuka to get their comeuppance. As Corbyn grows in credibility and support, neo-Tory fuckwits like Umanna will find the sand shifting perilously beneath their feet.



What corbyn achieved was massive . The guys part of labour history now and seems to be growing into his role the longer he's in it . Once it starts to sink in with people the Benns and chukas probably cost labour victory then those guys are fucked politically speaking . they don't conceivably have any ammunition left and the sharks may well turn on them to curry political favour .

And this could conceivably work out even better for corbyn . Let's face it brexit was a very sticky wicket , even for the Tories when they had a big majority . Politically speaking he would have been lumbered with a shit sandwich he didn't want and would have had to take responsibility for it. He's off a massive hook . He's not lumbered with it now and capitalise politically on a greatly weakened Tory negotiating position and the fallout from that. With them tearing each other apart ..and the DUP in tow . Ye gods .

He's got some serious political heat going for him now and virtually all his opponents inside and out are in total disarray . All of them without any credibility ...and about to lose more...and himself massively vindicated and without the responsibility of negotiating brexit . Which just at the minute might have been beyond his ability .

And even the DUP could lose in the long run . They're going to make unionism even more unpopular among the British public than it already is . They were better off being ignored in many ways . Most people never heard of them . Now they're fucking things up in Britain and long term that's not good for them . Rather than strengthen any union they'll end up proving they..and ulster unionism itself...is utterly divorced from any concept of a British way of life .And deeply unwelcome on the British political scene . They could seriously do without the spotlight that'll be on them now .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> I think it would be like going back in time over a hundred years, at best. It would be terrible.
> 
> I'M not so up on Irish politics so willing to learn. Thanks.




No probs. I'm too tired to go into this now but I'll spell it put in the near future .


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

From the bookies:

Will Theresa May lead the Conservatives into the next General Election? No 1/5 Yes 11/4
Will Jeremy Corbyn lead Labour into the next General Election? Yes 2/9 No 11/4


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

And when they say next general election, they favour in the next six months


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Has there ever been been two general elections within 12 months or less?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

Just pointing out we are now into the loyalist marching season in the north . Glorious 12th looming upon us . Top of the DUP wish list will almost certainly be the disbandment of the Parades commission, which prevent a number of loyalist parades from going through nationalist districts . If that happens there's likely to be serious trouble . As in SERIOUS . Forget about the shinners keeping a lid on it like years ago, not within their gift anymore .

This is a big issue for the DUP . I'd be very surprised if that wasn't on the top of their agenda . Although frankly I'd envisage British generals staging a coup if any government was so stupid to concede to it. But TM isn't very good at making decisions , so who knows . That'll be interesting for sure .

Also got to say I don't envy the job of British parents having to explain to their kids who the DUP are . Once British parents get over the shock and disbelief of who the fucking fuck the DUP are .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 10, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> I think it would be like going back in time over a hundred years, at best. It would be terrible.
> 
> I'M not so up on Irish politics so willing to learn. Thanks.


Me neither. So a double thanks. 
Saying that, I believed I was fairly savvy on UK politics until I joined this forum. How wrong was I. So glad I stumbled upon it.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

The last time there 2 general elections within 12 months was in 1974, when there were elections in February and October that year. It seems to have happened from time to time. 

Reckon we're due for another one in a bit then...


----------



## Rimbaud (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> And even the DUP could lose in the long run . They're going to make unionism even more unpopular among the British public than it already is . They were better off being ignored in many ways . Most people never heard of them . Now they're fucking things up in Britain and long term that's not good for them . Rather than strengthen any union they'll end up proving they..and ulster unionism itself...is utterly divorced from any concept of a British way of life .And deeply unwelcome on the British political scene . They could seriously do without the spotlight that'll be on them now .




Yeah, I'll be interested to see how being faced with the realisation that the rest of the UK views them as anathema to contemporary mainstream British values will effect unionism. Combined with the return of a hard border, I wonder if some younger protestants will start to turn their backs on unionism.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 10, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> I think I'm going to regret this, but why? Why do you not want the good Friday agreement in place?


`It institutionalises and formalises the sectarian division which gave rise to the violence’
 Is a pretty good summary of why there was opposition to GFA from the left


----------



## chilango (Jun 10, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> What  has struck me - on a purely anecodatal basis - is how the Yoot have taken an interest in this GE. The kids are at a very mixed SE london Secondary & from what I hear, the teachers may have been tasked to discuss the GE during citizenship or whatever. Some of the teachers have said they are voting Conservative ( as fucking if!) to provoke a debate. I think this is a set up - but the result has been a) a *lively* disucussion of the GE in class and b) my kids getting up at 6AM to see the results( and finding dad lying asleep on the carpet in front of BBC news).
> 
> Even on snapchat and shit, they seem to be chewing through the various +/- of the campaign policies  between themselves and genuinely taking an interest.They are constantly asking Q about the process and the policies.
> 
> ...



I was sat in my room/office at lunchtime on Friday watching the news on TV. A few minutes later the room was full with half a dozen 14 year olds glued to the coverage. One said to me that they'd never watched the News for so long before.


----------



## chilango (Jun 10, 2017)

I would throw a note of caution into the mix though.

I know people who would normally vote Tory or at a push Lib Dem, who voted Labour in this election as a "one off" protest. If (and it's a massive if) the Tories replace May with someone a little more humane/competent they might return should there be another election that Corbyn could win.

Whether these kinds of votes outweigh the "increased turn out" votes remains to be seen, but I wouldn't get too triumphalist about the outcome of a second election just yet.

The underdog factor may also have been strong. that is gone now.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 10, 2017)

the vibe i'm getting from tory voters, constituancy party officers and MP's/former MP's/defeated PPC's is firstly that no one, not one of them, is _happy_ about having any kind of arrangement with the DUP. heads shaking in disbelief is not uncommon...

however, they understand that politics is the corporeal form of the sub-optimal, and that they will live with it as long as its effectively a confidence and supply arrangement where the Tories get DUP votes at the Queens Speech, the Finance bill and any motion of no confidence, and in return the DUP get not having to live under a Corbyn-lead Westminster government.

but, and its a big, heavy but, that there would be enormous hostility - resignations, abstentions/votes against, and an even quicker leadership challenge - within the party to any kind of deal that gave the DUP influence over national policy (possibly NI focused Brexit issues aside..), or in the way that the UK government managed the Stormont or wider NI situation.  

i'd also say that confidence in Mays ability to walk that tightrope is about zero, her election (and post election) performance means she has no credibility within the party and the mood seems to be that its like watching a train wreck in slow motion. they know she's going to make a concession on something thats not for sale in order to try to stay in power, its merely a matter of when and what.

i've heard the term 'national government' more than a few times in the last 24 hours: theres deep concern over the upcoming brexit negotiations, as well as how Mays flirtation with the DUP will effect NI - the unannimous view is that a minorty government (of any flavour) trying to deal with such issues is unlikely to be able to cope.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 10, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> All thanks to Cameron.
> 
> I was wondering earlier about whether a UK party would ever offer a referendum on capital punishment in order to get elected ...



David Davis (tipped as potential leader) is fairly strong on protecting civil liberties and once resigned his seat in protest, so imagine he at least might oppose this (plus may also be a spanner in the works for any dodgy anti-terrorism stuff May might push forward).


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 10, 2017)

Nylock said:


> True but there's plenty for Labour Corbynite supporters to take away from this to help keep their momentum up (pardon the pun)...
> 
> GE's Since 1945 compared to tonight:
> GE Turnout: 68.7% (16th) [1st Atlee '50: 83.9%]
> ...


All of that is great, of course it is. 

However let's say there's another election in the autumn or a year from now. Can we be sure that corbyn's 'momentum' will continue? What about after a coupole of years, say if Brexit goes tits up? People are fickle and, I fear, that after a period of no real results they will change to someone else. It seems Labour's gains were on the basis of pretty slim margins. These could be easily overturned by a Tory campaign that, as i'm sure it will be because even the bastards aren't this fucking stupid, will not make the same mistakes as last time. 

So my concern is that, if the tories get their shit together enough to even just cost their manifesto, they will win. Even now they are still the dominant party in seat numbers. THat's what counts.

Otherwise yes it's great and hopefully this signifies the real start of the collapse of the aristocunts and their media empire, but I fear this is a blip.


----------



## newbie (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Was listening to chuka today on the radio and he kept congratulating " labour " on their performance and refusing to even mention corbyn by name or concede their leader had anything to do with the result . Much less congratulate him . Despite the interviewer trying to trap him into it . No change there .


He did actually 'pay tribute' to Corbyn during his victory speech but his takehome was that "_he would consider accepting a role in a Corbyn-led shadow cabinet._" because that's by far his most important concern. Himself.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 10, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> All of that is great, of course it is.
> 
> However let's say there's another election in the autumn or a year from now. Can we be sure that corbyn's 'momentum' will continue? What about after a coupole of years, say if Brexit goes tits up? People are fickle and, I fear, that after a period of no real results they will change to someone else. It seems Labour's gains were on the basis of pretty slim margins. These could be easily overturned by a Tory campaign that, as i'm sure it will be because even the bastards aren't this fucking stupid, will not make the same mistakes as last time.
> 
> ...



well the tories have kind of shat the bed in terms of their reputation for competance and stablity - and that lethal with voters. Corbyn - with a newly united party - has grown in stature and labour may well look a far more credible government than the tories in the eyes of many voters. 
most voters pay little attention to the details of policies and whose in the cabinet and shadow cabinet - they vote on general impressions  - and the tories are now the weak, unstable, coalition of chaos who cant be trusted. 

Another election any time soon could very well see labour as the largest party.


----------



## bimble (Jun 10, 2017)

"coalition of crackpots" (the mirror front page this morning)


----------



## weltweit (Jun 10, 2017)

Amber Rudd, 340 votes .. she must have been bricking it


----------



## Nylock (Jun 10, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> All of that is great, of course it is.
> 
> However let's say there's another election in the autumn or a year from now. Can we be sure that corbyn's 'momentum' will continue? What about after a coupole of years, say if Brexit goes tits up? People are fickle and, I fear, that after a period of no real results they will change to someone else. It seems Labour's gains were on the basis of pretty slim margins. These could be easily overturned by a Tory campaign that, as i'm sure it will be because even the bastards aren't this fucking stupid, will not make the same mistakes as last time.
> 
> ...


Can you be sure the Tories won't get their arses handed to them at the next one?

Most of the gains were marginal but after some hefty swings to labour (Kensington & Chelsea only has a labour majority of 30 but that's a reversal of the incumbent tory's majority of nearly 8,000 to them) and in labour seats there were some vast increases in majority. If labour get the vote out again next time or possibly get more non & youth votes out as well as winning back more of the older (65+) electorate then it is likely to look very bad for the tories..

Theresa may's judgement has been shown to be fatally compromised but lest we forget that she called this election with the *backing* of the conservative party:

* A conservative party that, mere weeks ago, were gleefully talking up the prospect of the UK left being obliterated in a landslide it would take a generation to recover from.
* A conservative party who were so cocksure of their success at the hands of an electorate held hostage to the ever looming Brexit negotiations that they launched a manifesto which explicitly 'punched down' at not just their traditional targets but also their core support. There are some things you can't un-say and the 'dementia tax' is going to return to bite them on the arse. Bigly.
* A conservative party who are so desperate to cling onto power that they are contemplating going into bed with the DUP and whose leader has already gone to the queen before the negotiations are concluded. They will be hostage not only to their loonspud coalition partners but also themselves.
* A conservative party that has catastrophically misjudged the national mood and shown itself for all to see as the arrogant omnishambles they truly are.
* A conservative party who are *blaming the electorate for their losses!
*
There's lots of additional nasty stuff the electorate can be reminded of when the next GE rolls around. Unless the tories themselves massively swing to the left in order to try and win back lost votes they are likely to lose. The tories have shown that their worst electoral enemies are themselves. They've fucked it.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 10, 2017)

Anyone seen this before?

What connects Brexit, the DUP, dark money and a Saudi prince?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 10, 2017)

Posted this on another thread but this is the issue that Labour face.


> One consequence of this divergent pattern between Remain and Leave areas is that there has been a marked change in the social geography of the Conservative vote.
> 
> Traditionally, the party holds most appeal for middle class voters.
> 
> ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 10, 2017)

BoJo for prime minister next? Regardless of what many think of him, many people do actually like him. At least more than May.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 10, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Amber Rudd, 340 votes .. she must have been bricking it


She was. She looked like she was going to vomit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> BoJo for prime minister next? Regardless of what many think of him, many people do actually like him. At least more than May.



Oh god...the spoof continues, _Trump and Bojo explore what their special relationship actually means in a new feature length documentary._


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 10, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Anyone seen this before?
> 
> What connects Brexit, the DUP, dark money and a Saudi prince?



Yep, the story has been around, but mostly ignored, for a bit. 

So, who are the DUP?

See also:

How dark money is drowning British democracy

The dark money driving the Scottish Tory surge


----------



## xenon (Jun 10, 2017)

I hope they choose Johnson then as the Prime Minister.  There's loads of dirt on him. And people don't like him as much as the media say. Even the people that do like him just  for the posh bumbling idiot thing.   Unfortunately I don't think the Conservatives will be quite so stupid and choose him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> All of that is great, of course it is.
> 
> However let's say there's another election in the autumn or a year from now. Can we be sure that corbyn's 'momentum' will continue? What about after a coupole of years, say if Brexit goes tits up? People are fickle and, I fear, that after a period of no real results they will change to someone else. It seems Labour's gains were on the basis of pretty slim margins. These could be easily overturned by a Tory campaign that, as i'm sure it will be because even the bastards aren't this fucking stupid, will not make the same mistakes as last time.
> 
> ...


If you don't want it to be just a blip get off your arse and do something


----------



## YouSir (Jun 10, 2017)

xenon said:


> I hope they choose Johnson then as the Prime Minister.  There's loads of dirt on him. And people don't like him as much as the media say. Even the people that do like him just  for the posh bumbling idiot thing.   Unfortunately I don't think the Conservatives will be quite so stupid and choose him.



I reckon you'll be pleasantly surprised. I even think his many, many enemies might let him in just to watch him crash and burn whatever the potential damage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2017)

bimble said:


> "coalition of crackpots" (the mirror front page this morning)


Treelover seems to have hacked your a/c


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2017)

ska invita said:


> I'm curious to see if the papers get the knives out for May. One thing I heard about Murdoch is he likes his papers to pick a winner...picking a loser reflects badly.


and sure enough....
'Tories turn on Theresa': papers across the spectrum on May's future
though the question is will they keep up the stabbing on a day in day out.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 10, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh god...the spoof continues, _Trump and Bojo explore what their special relationship actually means in a new feature length documentary._


DO *NOT*

*++REPEAT++*

DO *NOT* SEARCH FOR SLASHFIC ON THIS


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> BoJo for prime minister next? Regardless of what many think of him, many people do actually like him. At least more than May.


and many don't.
He is favourite with the bookies, but SURELY it is impossible for brexit to be lead by BJ. 

when I looked at odds checker I saw no mention of David Davies, who seems to me to be their best bet. I don't think he's that liked across the party. I think they're short of a good candidate for the position, and the position itself is a fair bit cursed.

Gove has the psycho-power hunger for it perhaps?


----------



## 8den (Jun 10, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> I Did not know that.





equationgirl said:


> I think I'm going to regret this, but why? Why do you not want the good Friday agreement in place?



Because once the good friday agreement is in place extremist loyalists feared that it would lead to a united Ireland, ruled by the EU (which as we know is controlled by the Vatican, who we have established are the Anti Christ) and bring about the fall of civilisation. 

How can you not know this?


In fairness I can't blame British people for not knowing about the DUP. UKIP are essentially that drunk racist guy in the corner of the bar. The DUP is the guy with facial tattoos, shirtless in January, about to pick a fight with three bouncers.


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2017)

chilango said:


> I would throw a note of caution into the mix though.
> 
> I know people who would normally vote Tory or at a push Lib Dem, who voted Labour in this election as a "one off" protest. If (and it's a massive if) the Tories replace May with someone a little more humane/competent they might return should there be another election that Corbyn could win.
> 
> ...


I've been wondering about this, too. There was a perception pre-election that the collapsed UKIP vote would all go to the Tories but Labour mopped up a reasonable share of it. I'm not sure how many of these voters could be relied on to vote Labour next time. I'd like to see some analysis of protest voting in this election. I get an impression that it might have been pretty widespread.


----------



## chilango (Jun 10, 2017)

Voley said:


> I've been wondering about this, too. There was a perception pre-election that the collapsed UKIP vote would all go to the Tories but Labour mopped up a reasonable share of it. I'm not sure how many of these viters could be relied on to vote Labour next time. I'd like to see some analysis of protest voting in this election. I get an impression that it might have been pretty widespread.



Yeah. 

It was an unusual election in many ways. 

Another one soon would also be unusual, perhaps in very different ways.

Interesting times for sure.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> I think I'm going to regret this, but why? Why do you not want the good Friday agreement in place?


It's a loon lifestylist thing, a pose, just something he comes out with when he's hanging around with his euro fascist brethren on holiday and trying desperately to impress them by pretending to be the IRA, in between shouting about puffs.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 10, 2017)

Nylock said:


> Can you be sure the Tories won't get their arses handed to them at the next one?
> 
> Most of the gains were marginal but after some hefty swings to labour (Kensington & Chelsea only has a labour majority of 30 but that's a reversal of the incumbent tory's majority of nearly 8,000 to them) and in labour seats there were some vast increases in majority. If labour get the vote out again next time or possibly get more non & youth votes out as well as winning back more of the older (65+) electorate then it is likely to look very bad for the tories..
> 
> ...


Of course not. But I'm not concerned with the Tories losing. I'm concerned with them winning! 

Despite all this they are still the strongest party, even if, by dint of parliament's arcane mechanisms, they have no majority. That's all this is about. Had they got a majority we'd be, at best, where we were before - and that was bad enough. Even with their previously slim majority they still managed to harass the poor, enforce benefit sanctions and drive nurses into poverty (etc).

All they need is to shore up their vote in a few places, such as those they lost by a small margin, and they're back in power.

There is much to celebrate here, but to call this a victory i think is just naive. Sorry.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 10, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> well the tories have kind of shat the bed in terms of their reputation for competance and stablity - and that lethal with voters. Corbyn - with a newly united party - has grown in stature and labour may well look a far more credible government than the tories in the eyes of many voters.
> most voters pay little attention to the details of policies and whose in the cabinet and shadow cabinet - they vote on general impressions  - and the tories are now the weak, unstable, coalition of chaos who cant be trusted.
> 
> Another election any time soon could very well see labour as the largest party.


Of course, but i just don't see another election happening any time soon


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 10, 2017)

ELECTION WHAT ELECTION :actualroflmao:


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 10, 2017)

Aww at the end of work yesterday someone brought out a bottle of cava to celebrate the surprisingly good performance of left wing labour and drink to the end of tabloid influence on politics... everyone was so relieved. Check out my real life bubble.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

bimble said:


> "coalition of crackpots" (the mirror front page this morning)



" terror linked DUP " as well .

From a few days ago

Arlene Foster criticised after meeting UDA leader days after loyalist murder

And here's the leader of a terrorist organisation, currently killing people....among other things ..congratulating Theresa Mays " friend and allies " , urging full support for them .

Loyalist leader Jackie McDonald declares support for Arlene Foster's leadership

The terrorist wish list and the DUP leaderships wish list will be very closely entwined . Terrorists will have influence at no 10 under this arrangement . As will creationists .


----------



## chilango (Jun 10, 2017)

I particularly like the fact that "they" still haven't got a clue what happened or why 

They're completely disoriented.

That's good.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

And here we go . Stability eh ?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 10, 2017)

chilango said:


> I particularly like the fact that "they" still haven't got a clue what happened or why
> 
> They're completely disoriented.
> 
> That's good.



Hmmm, not entirely. The blame game is afoot and both the Indy and the Graun are running stories concerning these people:



> A former aide to Theresa May has revealed how she oversees a “toxic” operation at No 10 and relies on an adviser with “crazy ideas”.
> 
> Katie Perrior lifted the lid on a “dysfunctional” team surrounding the Prime Minister who bombarded Cabinet ministers with rude text messages.
> 
> The former Downing Street director of communications, until two months ago, pointed the finger at Ms May’s powerful joint chiefs of staff – Fiona Hill and Nick Timothy....



The inside story on Theresa May's 'toxic' operation, according to an aide who quit

so I would be unsurprised to see them go along with May later on.


----------



## 8den (Jun 10, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> I think it would be like going back in time over a hundred years, at best. It would be terrible.
> 
> I'M not so up on Irish politics so willing to learn. Thanks.




Theres alot of anger in NI/Ireland about how essentially the DUP have been ignored by Mainstream British politics and media. 

I know it's been mentioned before but Arlene Foster is heavily implicated in the cash for ash heating scandal. 
Q&A: What is the Northern Ireland ‘cash for ash’ scheme?

I know it sounds silly but it's already cost the taxpayer around 500m  

Then there's "Project Eagle"

Give me a Crash Course in... Project Eagle


The Cash for Ash scandal was so massive, it forced a SF walk out of Stormont Assembly. The DUP won't make Foster  quit, so theres a complete impasse in the NI assembly. Foster going into coalition with the Tories makes her position impossibly strong, therefore the whole Peace Process is stalled.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

This will almost certainly mean the death knell for stormont in the immediate future . It'll greatly complicate brexit for the Tories as the DUP will insist on various sweeteners . It'll leave the Tories open to widespread ridicule and possibly bring them down . Cause another election. And if the DUP get their way on orange marches it'll also lead to widespread rioting and worse .

It won't lead to stability, that's for sure .


----------



## 8den (Jun 10, 2017)

This from the new yorker is rather fine



> And it came to pass, in the land of Britain, that the High Priestess went unto the people and said, Behold, I bring ye tidings of great joy. For on the eighth day of the sixth month there shall be a general election.
> 
> And the people said, Not another one.
> 
> ...


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2017)

Just a few of the articles that were pushing "the longest suicide note in history" line on the manifesto.

The Spectator John McTernan: Labour's draft manifesto is just appalling | Coffee House

The Economist http://www.economist.com/blogs/speakerscorner/2017/05/manifesto-madness

The Times Manifesto has echoes of ‘longest suicide note in history’

The Mirror Corbyn's Labour face a worse drubbing at the polls than under Foot in 1983

The Irish Times The British Labour party’s ‘new suicide note’

---

Dunno what the editorial line of The Hindu is but their Tabish Khair took a more sober view, and offered a constrast with the uncritical treatment of Macron's policies.

The mystery of Jeremy Corbyn’s manifesto



> It remains perfectly valid to ask whether these Labour measures are enough or fully ‘sustainable’, but that is not what is being done by much of the U.K. media. Instead, the very effort is being dismissed.
> 
> Is it the case that, being paid huge salaries by the neo-liberal dream, which is becoming a nightmare for many, British media leaders (who are not necessarily editors) do not wish to question its myths. Especially the cardinal myth that ‘national bankruptcy’ can be avoided only by passing on public debts to individuals, as private debts, while nationally subsidising banks and corporations.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> And here we go . Stability eh ?


On the plus side the subtext seems to be cops no longer allowed to kettle


----------



## 03gills (Jun 10, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> All of that is great, of course it is.
> 
> However let's say there's another election in the autumn or a year from now. Can we be sure that corbyn's 'momentum' will continue? What about after a coupole of years, say if Brexit goes tits up? People are fickle and, I fear, that after a period of no real results they will change to someone else. It seems Labour's gains were on the basis of pretty slim margins. These could be easily overturned by a Tory campaign that, as i'm sure it will be because even the bastards aren't this fucking stupid, will not make the same mistakes as last time.
> 
> ...



If you don't want it to be a blip, then stop being a doom-monger, get off your arse and do something about it. Whilst people on here (& most Labour MP's) were fretting about how big the Tory majority was going to be, Momentum were out there, knocking on doors, pounding on pavements & stopping it from happening.


----------



## newbie (Jun 10, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Posted this on another thread but this is the issue that Labour face.


where are you getting your numbers from?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> On the plus side the subtext seems to be cops no longer allowed to kettle



They've not been allowed to kettle people for some time now. They still do of course, because what are you gonna do about it? Phone the police?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> On the plus side the subtext seems to be cops no longer allowed to kettle



Over here it'll be not allowed to kettle Orangemen . There'll be a different stance on the poor bastards who have a problem with orange bigots swaggering through their districts .


----------



## emanymton (Jun 10, 2017)

chilango said:


> I would throw a note of caution into the mix though.
> 
> I know people who would normally vote Tory or at a push Lib Dem, who voted Labour in this election as a "one off" protest. If (and it's a massive if) the Tories replace May with someone a little more humane/competent they might return should there be another election that Corbyn could win.
> 
> ...


This is a very good point, but also, yep a very big 'if'. I mean who have they got?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 10, 2017)

ddraig said:


> had this here yet? they should do a before and after only seen an after from Benn so far



What's all-too-evident from that is that they think the PLP is the world entire. I hope they're all feeling very ill today.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> orange bigots swaggering through their districts .


Now we have something in common with the US


----------



## 8den (Jun 10, 2017)

This twitter thread gives a summary of whats going on in NI and how it relates to Brexit.

NI have had no government in over 6 months, and technically should be reverting to direct rule by Westminister right now, and the British Political Establishment were just kicking it into touch until this happened, and now they may have irrevocably fucked the peace process AND Brexit negotiations.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 10, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Now we have something in common with the US


----------



## kebabking (Jun 10, 2017)

chilango said:


> I particularly like the fact that "they" still haven't got a clue what happened or why
> 
> They're completely disoriented.
> 
> That's good.



actually 'they' do have a very good idea of why this happened - the shit offer, the shit presentation, the total absense of any kind of 'movement'/zing/whatever, the ever increasingly - and massively obvious - hole in their central premise, the ghost of police cuts past coming back to haunt May - and thats just them. 

the disorientation/disbelief isn't the tories reeling from electoral defeat, its them reeling from the realisation of how reckless they were in handing total control over the election to people who had no campaigning talent and then compounding that by not taking back control when it became clear that all was not well.

the tory forums are full of people who've been warning of something akin to what happened for over a month, people who have been utterly exasperated by the woeful manifesto (more than one asked on the day of its publication if it was fake news..) and the disasterous presentation and conduct of the campaign.

you'll not find a denial or delusion in the tory party - what you won't find however is anyone who thinks they can see a way of out the hole they are in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Over here it'll be not allowed to kettle Orangemen . There'll be a different stance on the poor bastards who have a problem with orange bigots swaggering through their districts .


Yeh I know. I was being facetious.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 10, 2017)

S☼I said:


> What's all-too-evident from that is that they think the PLP is the world entire. I hope they're all feeling very ill today.



I think they helped the Labour vote massively. Their doom-mongering allayed some complacency, for a start. And there's a saying somewhere about you can judge a man by his enemies; Corbyn's mostly being slick, privileged establishment types lends him a lot of credibility as a man of the people despite his own upbringing.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 10, 2017)

Confirmed: Mainstream media and all associated pundits are worthless.


----------



## chilango (Jun 10, 2017)

kebabking said:


> actually 'they' do have a very good idea of why this happened - the shit offer, the shit presentation, the total absense of any kind of 'movement'/zing/whatever, the ever increasingly - and massively obvious - hole in their central premise, the ghost of police cuts past coming back to haunt May - and thats just them.
> 
> the disorientation/disbelief isn't the tories reeling from electoral defeat, its them reeling from the realisation of how reckless they were in handing total control over the election to people who had no campaigning talent and then compounding that by not taking back control when it became clear that all was not well.
> 
> ...



I don't think it's just the shitness of the Tory campaign that has got former Tory voters and swathes of ostensibly m/c people in The South of England suddenly getting enthusiastic about the Labour manifesto, nationalisation etc. 

Nor is it, I hope, just shit presentation that has empowered the electorate to start using ballots to deliver shock after shock result across the West.

But I do hope the Tories do get consumed (as has Labour before them) in thinking it's all about form and nothing to do with content.


----------



## agricola (Jun 10, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> All of that is great, of course it is.
> 
> However let's say there's another election in the autumn or a year from now. Can we be sure that corbyn's 'momentum' will continue? What about after a coupole of years, say if Brexit goes tits up? People are fickle and, I fear, that after a period of no real results they will change to someone else. It seems Labour's gains were on the basis of pretty slim margins. These could be easily overturned by a Tory campaign that, as i'm sure it will be because even the bastards aren't this fucking stupid, will not make the same mistakes as last time.
> 
> ...



This is a real concern, but we shouldn't forget that there is a lot of risk for them in having another election before Brexit negotiations are complete - it would be impossible to present as being in the national interest for a start, but also the other factors that made May go for it this time (the collapse in Labour polls, the economy doing alright, the real impact of the cuts not yet biting, UKIP being led by a cretin and the tailing off of their support etc) are unlikely to be present again.  

I'd also bet that the one thing CCHQ will take away from this election is to never again schedule a polling day for term-time, which means October is out.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 10, 2017)

Has the stat been mentioned that Corbyn was just 2,000 votes out in a total of 8 marginals from having enough votes to form a govt?


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2017)

Surprised nobody has mentioned the story in the Girder explaining that by feeding the media and polling companies consistently fake info, the working class, directed by hardworking cadres, deliberately baited the tories into calling the election and running a rubbishly overconfident campaign.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

8den said:


> Theres alot of anger in NI/Ireland about how essentially the DUP have been ignored by Mainstream British politics and media.
> 
> I know it's been mentioned before but Arlene Foster is heavily implicated in the cash for ash heating scandal.
> Q&A: What is the Northern Ireland ‘cash for ash’ scheme?
> ...



That's not even remotely true , it's how the shinners have since spun it . The NAMA scandal involved much bigger sums for starters . That crooked deal was worth a billion quid . And the shinners stayed put and as usual helped cover DUP backs . Just as they did with red sky . 

 They were doing exactly the same as regards RHI and closing ranks when a DUP minister thought it would be a laugh to cut a piffling £ 50,000 Irish language bursary scheme . Over christmas , when he sent out a sneery Christmas e mail announcing it . That set sectarian alarm bells off all over the place . That was when the shinners knew the jig was up and jumped out of bed . They tacked the RHI thing on later . They were and are perfectly prepared to get back into bed with foster regardless of the RHI debacle providing the DUP make concessions on the Irish language act to placate the tribe and the tribal identity politics the whole things built upon . They couldn't give a fuck about the boiler scandal .


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 10, 2017)

agricola said:


> This is a real concern, but we shouldn't forget that there is a lot of risk for them in having another election before Brexit negotiations are complete - it would be impossible to present as being in the national interest for a start, but also the other factors that made May go for it this time (the collapse in Labour polls, the economy doing alright, the real impact of the cuts not yet biting, UKIP being led by a cretin and the tailing off of their support etc) are unlikely to be present again.
> 
> I'd also bet that the one thing CCHQ will take away from this election is to never again schedule a polling day for term-time, which means October is out.


I don't think it would matter if it coudn't be argued in the national interest, once it happens people will feel compelled to vote. No tory voter is going to refuse to support his party just because he felt it a bad decision to call an election just as I woudl doubt that happened yesterday.

I hope that this is a sign of the true beginning of the end for the Tories, but i think that great day is a long long time coming. They still took 318 seats. A lot more than Labour. I fully endorse Corbyn chancing his arm with an alternative appeal to the queen, but I doubt it would make any difference. He would need a fully compliant coalition across almost everyone that's not the DUP or the bastards. Even then it would still be a thin majority and he would struggle in just the way people have told me would happen when I argued prior that people should vote corbyn. 

It is certainly a peculiar outcome and I hope it bodes well for the left, but the left is so divided and the media isn't going to stop being a bunch of cunts just because the curtain's been pulled back to show them for what they are


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 10, 2017)

03gills said:


> If you don't want it to be a blip, then stop being a doom-monger, get off your arse and do something about it. Whilst people on here (& most Labour MP's) were fretting about how big the Tory majority was going to be, Momentum were out there, knocking on doors, pounding on pavements & stopping it from happening.


Ironically I was arguing prior to the vote that people should do exactly that, and there seemed to be a strong consensus among many on here that voting was at best a waste of time and that at worst voting in Corbyn would make things worse.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 10, 2017)

Nick Timothy has resigned. Fallen on his sword to save May the embarrassment of having to sack him.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 10, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Ironically I was arguing prior to the vote that people should do exactly that, and there seemed to be a strong consensus among many on here that voting was at best a waste of time and that at worst voting in Corbyn would make things worse.



It's not merely voting or getting people out to vote, it's all the hard and unrewarding work that has done besides. Your arguments mostly here of voting Labour to change things doesn't result in that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 10, 2017)

Fiona Hill resigned also.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nick Timothy has resigned. Fallen on his sword to save May the embarrassment of having to sack him.



I don't think she's making those decisions herself any more


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2017)

the satisfaction of watching UKIP dwindle away only the votes DIDN'T all fade into tory and now you've got another set of headbangers to appease, and these ones have seats and everything. Oh the hard life of a tory PM


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 10, 2017)

your heart fucking bleeds for em


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 10, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Now we have something in common with the US


It's uncanny isn't it... He clearly rubbed off on her when he took her hand...the DUP are like the most batshit wing of the republican party...just as long as it wasn't planned... :/


----------



## existentialist (Jun 10, 2017)

8den said:


> This from the new yorker is rather fine


"The what?"


----------



## existentialist (Jun 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh I know. I was being facetious.


No! Say it ain't so!


----------



## existentialist (Jun 10, 2017)

Barking_Mad said:


> Has the stat been mentioned that Corbyn was just 2,000 votes out in a total of 8 marginals from having enough votes to form a govt?


I saw that, and then my wife - who is very upset that Corbyn didn't win - said "he was only 2,000 votes from winning", and I started to explain that, if 2000 more people had voted for him, it doesn't follow that he'd have won. Then I remembered why I don't usually bother explaining, so I went "^Z^Z^Z^Z^Z^Z^Z^Z^Zyes, dear."

It is nice to see, for a change, a party gaining representation in proportion to the share of the vote it actually got, though.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 10, 2017)

Dup's website seems to be fixed now. Manifesto here:

http://dev.mydup.com/images/uploads/publications/DUP_Wminster_Manifesto_2017_v5.pdf


----------



## mauvais (Jun 10, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nick Timothy has resigned. Fallen on his sword to save May the embarrassment of having to sack him.





beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fiona Hill resigned also.


Good news. Now the Tories can really get back on track - I mean, they were the key people who advised May to appear like an incoherent robot.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 10, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Good news. Now the Tories can really get back on track - I mean, they were the key people who advised May to appear like an incoherent robot.


Are you sure about that? My impression was that May's "incoherent robot" thing really wasn't an act. She actually *does* have charisn'tma (ⓒ Terry Pratchett).


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> I think it's you that's obsessed . I remember not too long back you even went so far as to taunt me repeatedly over the murder of a relative and close personal friend . Gloated over it pretty much .You thought you were anonymous prior to that and when you clocked you weren't you went quiet for a bit .
> 
> Ah well .
> 
> ...


Just saw this. I thought you admired Duterte's policy of cleaning up the neighbourhood. Not so funny when it's your genuine scum mates on the receiving end is it lol. I've told you before you thick cunt. Nobody follows you around. Ever since you crawled onto here, you've been stinking the place up to shit with abuse and worthless weirdo pro far-right spam and then you start crying when anyone responds. What does a creep like you, with nothing in common politically with anyone here, apart from maybe 2 or 3 driveby loons, get out of U75? You're not even any use to your own side ffs. "Hai guys, internet republican and puff/jew fighter here, here's a list of actual RIRA members I know of." Apart from the pleasure of being annoying, and trying to make this place as shit as politics.ie, what do you want?

I've never claimed to be anonymous btw.  I'm fairly well known locally actually. Or used to be. I've mentioned what area I live in dozens of fucking times. If I'm on here less and less, it's more to do with boring old real life cobblers and the overall decline of the place and nothing to do with any pathetic veiled threats from freaks. 

e2a: We're never going to find out what happened to your dream of seeing anti-refugee patrols set up are we?


----------



## mauvais (Jun 10, 2017)

existentialist said:


> Are you sure about that? My impression was that May's "incoherent robot" thing really wasn't an act. She actually *does* have charisn'tma (ⓒ Terry Pratchett).


Sure I am, seen the memos. Timothy specifically said to her, Theresa, our polling is showing that you've really got to dial down your inherent Father Christmas warmth and joviality - what this campaign and indeed Brexit negotiation calls for is a malfunctioning, pre-vomiting-resting-face android whose early alpha version neural net has only been developed as far as reading back sentences with 'I'm very clear that' stuck on the front.

It's good that they're gone because now she can go back to being a well rounded humanoid with a happy version of however it is that the Wikipedia page describes a family.


----------



## Sue (Jun 10, 2017)

copliker said:


> Surprised nobody has mentioned the story in the Girder explaining that by feeding the media and polling companies consistently fake info, the working class, directed by hardworking cadres, deliberately baited the tories into calling the election and running a rubbishly overconfident campaign.


That there was such forward planning and organisation.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 10, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Sure I am, seen the memos. Timothy specifically said to her, Theresa, our polling is showing that you've really got to dial down your inherent Father Christmas warmth and joviality - what this campaign and indeed Brexit negotiation calls for is a malfunctioning, pre-vomiting-resting-face android whose early alpha version neural net has only been developed as far as reading back sentences with 'I'm very clear that' stuck on the front.


Well, in that case, we are doing the Maybot a terrible disservice - that was an act of Oscar-winning proportions


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2017)

Sue said:


> That there was such forward planning and organisation.


Props to some bloke called Sun Tzu on brainyquote.com


----------



## treelover (Jun 10, 2017)

Rimbaud said:


> The irony in this election is just too great to bear. Everything has been directly reversed from the campaign - the Tories have been plunged into disarray while Labour have united, the Tories are leading a "coalition of chaos" which will make solving the Irish border issue incredibly difficult and may well cause a return to sectarian violence, the Tories are in hock to terrorism-linked extremists,  and the Tories are now surely perceived as the incompetent chaotic party while Corbyn has been tranformed into a dignified elder statesmen and master strategist.
> 
> The irony of this is too never much too bear. The Tories losing their image of "competence" may well prove fatal for them.



Yes, but never underestimate the ability of the Tories of re-invention and of course, ruthlessness.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

treelover said:


> never underestimate the ability of the Tories of re-invention and of course, ruthlessness.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2017)

treelover said:


> Yes, but never underestimate the ability of the Tories of re-invention and of course, ruthlessness.


still a fan of the DUP today?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

copliker said:


> Just saw this. I thought you admired Duterte's policy of cleaning up the neighbourhood. Not so funny when it's your genuine scum mates on the receiving end is it lol. I've told you before you thick cunt. Nobody follows you around. Ever since you crawled onto here, you've been stinking the place up to shit with abuse and worthless weirdo pro far-right spam and then you start crying when anyone responds. What does a creep like you, with nothing in common politically with anyone here, apart from maybe 2 or 3 driveby loons, get out of U75? You're not even any use to your own side ffs. "Hai guys, internet republican and puff/jew fighter here, here's a list of actual RIRA members I know of." Apart from the pleasure of being annoying, and trying to make this place as shit as politics.ie, what do you want?
> 
> I've never claimed to be anonymous btw.  I'm fairly well known locally actually. Or used to be. If I'm on here less and less, it's more to do with boring old real life cobblers and the overall decline of the place and nothing to do with any pathetic veiled threats from freaks.



Your persuing your own weird personal vendetta over multiple threads over an extended period of time  regardless of the subject . With someone who until now has resolutely ignored you and refused to respond or engage with you in any manner .  No different to what that freak krtek used to do . This is the umpteenth one you've done this. If I'm breaking any rules simply go to the mods , it's not your fucking forum . People are discussing a much more important set of issues here than your personalised vendettas . That you bring onto multiple threads 

I've no idea at all what you mean about threats . I've made none whatsoever, veiled or otherwise . Not so much as a hint of one . I don't respond to you . You however have repeatedly openly gloated about the murder of an activist who was a close friend and relative of mine , gone out of your way to taunt me over it . And very explicitly hinted that I could be murdered as well. And made clear you hoped I would be murdered by a certain government party's armed henchmen . who have already murdered one person very close to me and who were engaged in repeated intimidation against myself , my family members and my fellow activists over a long period of time . So I'm afraid it's been you ..without a shred of doubt..who was making very thinly veiled death threats against an activist on here . While I've made no threats whatsoever, veiled or otherwise .
As that's pretty murky stuff to be engaging in , and stuff any right minded person would distance themselves from rather than cheerlead, I'd assumed you believed yourself to be anonymous . However my mistake . You're happy to do it openly. Takes all sorts . 

Please don't engage with me any further . I've no wish to engage with your warped persona or feed your bizarre vendetta any further .


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 10, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


>



Not sure that would go down too well with the DUP bigots.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm thinking long term, long after this alliance with the jesus freaks has collapsed.

Perhaps Tuesday.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

moochedit said:


> Dup's website seems to be fixed now. Manifesto here:
> 
> http://dev.mydup.com/images/uploads/publications/DUP_Wminster_Manifesto_2017_v5.pdf



Wikipedias locked though .


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'm thinking long term, long after this alliance with the jesus freaks has collapsed.
> 
> Perhaps Tuesday.


little bit bigger on the rules of the OT rather than the sort of jesus freaks who have clean necks and billy graham cd's


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## moochedit (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Wikipedias locked though .



been a lot of edits have there?


----------



## bimble (Jun 10, 2017)

If the comments on 'conservative home' are anything to go by they're more fucked that you could hope, ripping into each other with abandon, especially about whether or not Boris Johnson is the man to take her place.


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Your persuing your own weird personal vendetta over multiple threads over an extended period of time  regardless of the subject . With someone who until now has resolutely ignored you and refused to respond or engage with you in any manner .  No different to what that freak krtek used to do . This is the umpteenth one you've done this. If I'm breaking any rules simply go to the mods , it's not your fucking forum . People are discussing a much more important set of issues here than your personalised vendettas . That you bring onto multiple threads
> 
> I've no idea at all what you mean about threats . I've made none whatsoever, veiled or otherwise . Not so much as a hint of one . I don't respond to you . You however have repeatedly openly gloated about the murder of an activist who was a close friend and relative of mine , gone out of your way to taunt me over it . And very explicitly hinted that I could be murdered as well. And made clear you hoped I would be murdered by a certain government party's armed henchmen . who have already murdered one person very close to me and who were engaged in repeated intimidation against myself , my family members and my fellow activists over a long period of time . So I'm afraid it's been you ..without a shred of doubt..who was making very thinly veiled death threats against an activist on here . While I've made no threats whatsoever, veiled or otherwise .
> As that's pretty murky stuff to be engaging in , and stuff any right minded person would distance themselves from rather than cheerlead, I'd assumed you believed yourself to be anonymous . However my mistake . You're happy to do it openly. Takes all sorts .
> ...


Again with the crying. You get a very very easy ride here you little weirdo fash fuck baby.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

Like I said, please don't engage with me or derail this thread any further . Thank you .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

moochedit said:


> been a lot of edits have there?



The odd one or 2 

Wikipedia ‘hack’ claims Adolf Hitler leads kingmakers of UK politics

DUP Wikipedia page locked to stop people saying the party doesn't believe in dinosaurs


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2017)

Get this fascist a hanky please someone.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 10, 2017)

copliker said:


> Get this fascist a hanky please someone.



Take it to PMs.


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Take it to PMs.


No thankyou.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 10, 2017)

copliker said:


> No thankyou.



Fair enough, feel free to continue derailing and boring the tits off of people then.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 10, 2017)

chilango said:


> I don't think it's just the shitness of the Tory campaign that has got former Tory voters and swathes of ostensibly m/c people in The South of England suddenly getting enthusiastic about the Labour manifesto, nationalisation etc.
> 
> Nor is it, I hope, just shit presentation that has empowered the electorate to start using ballots to deliver shock after shock result across the West.
> 
> But I do hope the Tories do get consumed (as has Labour before them) in thinking it's all about form and nothing to do with content.


There will be an attempt to make this all about May and her campaign and how bad it was. And it is true, it was bad and that does have an impact. But there is far more going on. 

This election has seen both an increasd turnout and an increased vote share for the two main parties. This is becasue for the first time in decades voters had a choice between 2 competing visions. This might be the first election in a long time that actually really mattered.


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Fair enough, feel free to continue derailing and boring the tits off of people then.


You mean allow far right crybaby loons to fuck this place up.

(Genuinely sorry to everyone else for unedifying derail btw, but that fash cunt should have been gone aaaages ago.)


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 10, 2017)

emanymton said:


> There will be an attempt to make this all about May and her campaign and how bad it was. And it is true, it was bad and that does have an impact. But there is far more going on.


Yes, the media seems to be settling on that narrative: incompetent May and her hubris. Which is part of it but not all of it, as you say. 

So if Labour now moves "back to the centre" to be "more inclusive" it'll be missing the point. People liked having a choice. People are fed up with austerity A or austerity B, and don't believe that "there's no magic money tree" is a true picture. They can see very well that money trees are available to the people who least need them.

Even my normally Tory voting FIL said he'd come to like Corbyn, ffs. Not something I'd have predicted.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 10, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, the media seems to be settling on that narrative: incompetent May and her hubris. Which is part of it but not all of it, as you say.
> 
> So if Labour now moves "back to the centre" to be "more inclusive" it'll be missing the point. People liked having a choice. People are fed up with austerity A or austerity B, and don't believe that "there's no magic money tree" is a true picture. They can see very well that money trees are available to the people who least need them.
> 
> Even my normally Tory voting FIL said he'd come to like Corbyn, ffs. Not something I'd have predicted.


The right of the Labour party is now going to have to change tactics. Arguing that Corbyn is a disaster obviously won't work any more (not that it ever did). Which means they will probably try and work with him. They will then try to shift Labour to the right a little (but not to the extent they would like) in order to be 'more electable'. I think this more sutible approach might actually be more effective for them.

But then I think one of the problems the Tories had was a lack of any positive vision. Even Trump understood that you needes to give voters a reason to vote for you instead of just against someone else. This is in fact why he won and Clinton lost. I think they will struggle to get a majority unless they can offer a positive vision to counter Labours.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2017)

You fucking twat 
Labour should have won against May's 'open goal', says MP


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2017)

Is this true: Corbyn was only 2,500 votes away from leading a progressive coalition as PM?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 10, 2017)

On conservative home there's a lot of talk ofCorbyn's  unaffordable Marxist giveways bribing the electorate, usually followed up by a demand that the Tories need some of their own (presumbly when they do it because it's for the rich it'll be 'enabling the wealth creators' or somesuch).


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 10, 2017)

editor said:


> You fucking twat
> Labour should have won against May's 'open goal', says MP



Chris Leslie really needs to be first on the list.


----------



## petee (Jun 10, 2017)

editor said:


> You fucking twat
> Labour should have won against May's 'open goal', says MP


saw that, wondered if this is the form the anti corbyn narrative will now assume.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Is this true: Corbyn was only 2,500 votes away from leading a progressive coalition as PM?



Only 2,000 I'm told.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

8den said:


> Because once the good friday agreement is in place extremist loyalists feared that it would lead to a united Ireland, ruled by the EU (which as we know is controlled by the Vatican, who we have established are the Anti Christ) and bring about the fall of civilisation.
> 
> How can you not know this?
> 
> ...


Because in the time I was growing up it just wasn't reported in the media. Even now, living in a part of the UK with a large sectarian base the DUP isn't really talked about.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

8den said:


> Theres alot of anger in NI/Ireland about how essentially the DUP have been ignored by Mainstream British politics and media.
> 
> I know it's been mentioned before but Arlene Foster is heavily implicated in the cash for ash heating scandal.
> Q&A: What is the Northern Ireland ‘cash for ash’ scheme?
> ...


Not silly at all, that is a massive fuck up. Never mind the project eagle stuff as well, or the peace process derailment. 

Foster sounds reckless and toxic. Definitely not someone you want in charge of anything. 

Thanks for the information, much appreciated.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

editor said:


> You fucking twat
> Labour should have won against May's 'open goal', says MP



I can see that being the Blairite battle cry now . " A decent leader would have stuffed May ..Corbyn must go " 
Let's face it they don't have any other cards to play at this stage .


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 10, 2017)

newbie said:


> where are you getting your numbers from?


Sorry think I quoted source on the other thread ; BBC


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 10, 2017)

Voley said:


> I've been wondering about this, too. There was a perception pre-election that the collapsed UKIP vote would all go to the Tories but Labour mopped up a reasonable share of it. I'm not sure how many of these voters could be relied on to vote Labour next time. I'd like to see some analysis of protest voting in this election. I get an impression that it might have been pretty widespread.


I think Goodwin has done some work on the UKIP vote and where it went . Basically leave areas majority to Tories remain areas more like 60:40 ?


----------



## pennimania (Jun 10, 2017)

I've just been browsing 'Conservative Home'  - thanks bimble !

It really does seem that they're right royally pissed off and that even in purely practical terms, (choosing candidates, organising local campaigning etc) it was a nightmare.

Apparently there was very little consultation, even right at the top. May and her nasty henchpersons thought they could do it all themselves and ride roughshod over everyone else.

Never mind the parliamentary party, the Tory grassroots are seething with disgruntlement. I'm taking a lot of satisfaction from that 

edited for typos


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> I can see that being the Blairite battle cry now . " A decent leader would have stuffed May ..Corbyn must go "
> Let's face it they don't have any other cards to play at this stage .


I'm still of the opinion that a decent Tory leader and campaign would have won a majority


----------



## Libertad (Jun 10, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Chris Leslie really needs to be first on the list.



Currently at 137, he will be attended to by mid-afternoon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2017)

Owen Jones spanking it here tbf. Tory apologist on the ropes.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> I'm still of the opinion that a decent Tory leader and campaign would have won a majority



You could be right I suppose . But the surge of support Corbyn got was so enthusiastic it stemmed from a lot more than May being crap . The youth turn out everyone's talking about , massive crowds ..that wasn't down to a lacklustre May performance . There was another dynamic at work completely divorced from that . I'd accept a more competent Tory leader would have performed better ...stands to reason . But no matter who the Tories stuck up there they'd still be flogging austerity , fuckthe poor, help the rich and more privatisation . Corbyn got where he got by polarising the choices available . Making a clear choice between one and the other . Despite being badly handicapped by party treachery .


----------



## Wilf (Jun 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Is this true: Corbyn was only 2,500 votes away from leading a progressive coalition as PM?


I'm sure the figure, or something like it is true - and it does say something about how things turned out. But getting 40% and within 2 points of the Tories is the astonishing one for me, after the insanity inside the Labour Party the last 18 months.

But back on the 2,500 votes thing, I suspect it's a bit like humans sharing 96% of their dna with chimps.  You then find we share 76% with courgettes.  What I mean is that anything but a landslide is usually determined by something in no more than a figure of 2-5,000 votes (at a pure guess).  However, after confidently predicting Labour would lose by 10% and that the UK would stay in the EU (think I made that prediction at 2 a.m. in the middle of the counting ) I'm going to give up making definitive statements about British politics.


----------



## Supine (Jun 10, 2017)

2500 votes thing may be true, but Labour being 64 seats away from making a majority government puts it in perspective.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

The anti DUP petition has now reached half a million . I don't think it's even up 24 hours . That's way more than the number of votes they got, just under 300,000. The British people don't appear to like them very much .

Eta

Since I wrote that A couple of hours ago it's now gone up to 587,000 or so .


----------



## maomao (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> The anti DUP petition has now reached half a million . I don't think it's even up 24 hours . That's way more than the number of votes they got, just under 300,000. The British people don't appear to like them very much .


300, 000 is a sixth of the total population of NI. 500,000 is less than 1% of the population of the UK.


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2017)

Cleggmania Part Deux - This Time He's Objectively Pro-Assad


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

maomao said:


> 300, 000 is a sixth of the total population of NI. 500,000 is less than 1% of the population of the UK.



And if one includes Ireland as a whole they're still a minority there too by a long shot . You..we..are getting 
a proposed 4 years of Ulster unionist fanatics influencing your governance . Over here we get them actually in government and almost a century of them having a veto over Irish people acting as a single democratic unit . A permanent veto over national democracy, for perpetuity . Imagine someone giving those cunts a permanent veto over how you govern yourself ...Christ on a brontosaur. 

Any wonder there's trouble always lurking round the corner ? 

This won't end well . None of it .


----------



## emanymton (Jun 10, 2017)

Wilf said:


> I'm sure the figure, or something like it is true - and it does say something about how things turned out. But getting 40% and within 2 points of the Tories is the astonishing one for me, after the insanity inside the Labour Party the last 18 months.
> 
> But back on the 2,500 votes thing, I suspect it's a bit like humans sharing 96% of their dna with chimps.  You then find we share 76% with courgettes.  What I mean is that anything but a landslide is usually determined by something in no more than a figure of 2-5,000 votes (at a pure guess).  However, after confidently predicting Labour would lose by 10% and that the UK would stay in the EU (think I made that prediction at 2 a.m. in the middle of the counting ) I'm going to give up making definitive statements about British politics.


Also a think the Tories were less than 400 votes away from an overall majority.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 10, 2017)

Democratic Unionists. German Democratic Republic. DPRK. Using the word _democratic _in your actual name is a clear signpost that all is not well with your politics.


----------



## Supine (Jun 10, 2017)

I find myself agreeing with Casually Red today. 
This is a troubling development


----------



## Raheem (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> This won't end well . None of it .



It might end soon, which would probably count.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 10, 2017)

editor said:


> You fucking twat
> Labour should have won against May's 'open goal', says MP





Plumdaff said:


> Chris Leslie really needs to be first on the list.



his election leaflet wasn't exactly motivating - height of ambition being "having sensible MPs to oppose" the tories







(from here)


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 10, 2017)

Chris Leslie is also married to Nicola Murphy (former adviser to Brown) and who founded 'Labour Tomorrow' (group opposed to Corbyn).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 10, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Chris Leslie is also married to Nicola Murphy (former adviser to Brown) and who founded 'Labour Tomorrow' (group opposed to Corbyn).



not one of those 'divisive' groups like momentum, then?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 10, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> @brogdale Barwell lost too



Now the PM's Chief of Staff. Until Monday anyway.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 10, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> I think Goodwin has done some work on the UKIP vote and where it went . Basically leave areas majority to Tories remain areas more like 60:40 ?




Yes pretty much.

Conservative change strongly (positively) related to % working class in an area


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> his election leaflet wasn't exactly motivating - height of ambition being "having sensible MPs to oppose" the tories
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone for Chris " interesting " Leslie ?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 10, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


>



What am I looking at?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 10, 2017)

NoXion said:


> What am I looking at?



Changing correlation between 'working class' in an area and Labour vote share.

The increased labour vote is young, educated and located in cities.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2017)

editor said:


> I can't wait for careerist Blairite fuckers like Chuka to get their comeuppance. As Corbyn grows in credibility and support, neo-Tory fuckwits like Umanna will find the sand shifting perilously beneath their feet.



Sadly, the wanker has seen his majority enhanced, and you can bet that the arrogant bugger will attribute it to his personal charisma, rather than a Corbyn effect.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

Some cracking u turns in this one, as well as sullen griping and silence . _Aaaargh_ has certainly changed her tune .

Will Labour ‘moderates’ now stop trying to overthrow Corbyn?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 10, 2017)

Seems age was a more significant determinant than class:


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes, I have a great deal of confidence in Ashcroft polls right now 

On a side note, putting your title in the name of your company? Dafuq?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 10, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


>


Beat me to it. Not convinced that social media is going to shift that, it's going to have to be activity in communities and the problem is that in many the Council is Labour. I'm still convinced that the working class need an independent voice.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> his election leaflet wasn't exactly motivating - height of ambition being "having sensible MPs to oppose" the tories
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed
CHRIS LESLIE: STANDING UP FOR NOTHING IN PARTICULAR


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> The anti DUP petition has now reached half a million . I don't think it's even up 24 hours . That's way more than the number of votes they got, just under 300,000. The British people don't appear to like them very much .
> 
> Eta
> 
> Since I wrote that A couple of hours ago it's now gone up to 587,000 or so .


It's simply the next brief campaign after Trump


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> You could be right I suppose . But the surge of support Corbyn got was so enthusiastic it stemmed from a lot more than May being crap . The youth turn out everyone's talking about , massive crowds ..that wasn't down to a lacklustre May performance . There was another dynamic at work completely divorced from that . I'd accept a more competent Tory leader would have performed better ...stands to reason . But no matter who the Tories stuck up there they'd still be flogging austerity , fuckthe poor, help the rich and more privatisation . Corbyn got where he got by polarising the choices available . Making a clear choice between one and the other . Despite being badly handicapped by party treachery .


Not denying it was s brilliant campaign that proved the critics wrong but the Tory campaign was a disaster .


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 10, 2017)

weltweit said:


>




would be more fun if Boris was not the next up for selection...

Boris and Trump we would be totally fucked


----------



## Corax (Jun 10, 2017)

I had a thought regarding places like Kensington shifting leftwards, and whether it relates to the changing face of capital.  It may well be complete bollocks.  I usually read others' thoughts on this and avoid writing my own, as relative to many many posters on here, I don't have a fucking clue what I'm talking about.  But this one's a fairly simple idea and possibly interesting, so I thought I'd chuck it out there for you all to mercilessly ridicule.

Capital used to be reliant on having a load of dependent peasants to toil away on your land, in your mill, your factory, down your mine, at your checkout, in your cubicles, etc.  It was in the interests of capital to prevent workers from getting too uppity as they'd then demand stuff like working standards and wages, which would affect the profit line.  It doesn't matter if they get scurvy and die, as they're easily replaceable.

As technology has advanced, we see new businesses that rely on clever people like coders to survive.  Innovation is recognised as an essential survival tool.  Bright young bastards setting up their own enterprises is seen as a good thing, because then you can leverage your capital to buy them off and steal their good ideas.  You don't want so many of your workers dying of scurvy any more.

Thus we see the owners of massive global brands behaving in new ways, and endorsing parties further to the left than people in that kind of position would have previously.  Still Adam-Smith's-Magic-Hand free market capitalist parties of course, but just a bit less, well, traditionally Tory than was seen before.

These attitudes are taken up by their underlings, who dream of one day being as rich as these quasi-messianic corporate figures.  They no longer wish to see themselves as the besuited chap driving a bentley and taking dinner at his club, they want to see themselves as the guy in a black turtle-neck taking an uber to a funky pop-up restaurant in newly gentrified Brixton.  They don't want to identify with the stuffy old conservatives, but with whatever sorta-left-but-not-too-much alternative that's out there.

Hence, new tech causes the fall of Kensington to a new Soviet dawn.  Proletariat of the world, unite!

Please now savage the fuck out of my grossly over-simplified thoughts.


----------



## Corax (Jun 10, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> fixed
> CHRIS LESLIE: STANDING UP FOR NOTHING IN PARTICULAR


NOT MAKING WAVES SINCE 2010


----------



## harpo (Jun 10, 2017)

Boris is another one who didn't believe in Brexit til it suited him to do so and he certainly isn't the man to negotiate it.


----------



## Corax (Jun 10, 2017)

Also - any likely candidates for the majority getting fucked by MPs crossing the aisle?


----------



## Corax (Jun 10, 2017)

moochedit said:


> Dup's website seems to be fixed now. Manifesto here:
> 
> http://dev.mydup.com/images/uploads/publications/DUP_Wminster_Manifesto_2017_v5.pdf


That was written when they were expecting solid Tory rule.

This one was written when they thought a hung parliament might be a goer, so more of a shopping list of demands in exchange for support.

Publications - The Northern Ireland Plan | Democratic Unionist Party


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

Corax said:


> Also - any likely candidates for the majority getting fucked by MPs crossing the aisle?



Come on, Ken Clarke!


----------



## scifisam (Jun 10, 2017)

Corax said:


> I had a thought regarding places like Kensington shifting leftwards, and whether it relates to the changing face of capital.  It may well be complete bollocks.  I usually read others' thoughts on this and avoid writing my own, as relative to many many posters on here, I don't have a fucking clue what I'm talking about.  But this one's a fairly simple idea and possibly interesting, so I thought I'd chuck it out there for you all to mercilessly ridicule.
> 
> Capital used to be reliant on having a load of dependent peasants to toil away on your land, in your mill, your factory, down your mine, at your checkout, in your cubicles, etc.  It was in the interests of capital to prevent workers from getting too uppity as they'd then demand stuff like working standards and wages, which would affect the profit line.  It doesn't matter if they get scurvy and die, as they're easily replaceable.
> 
> ...



I think there is something in that, but the majority of the reason is that K&C is a mix of rich people with no right to vote because they're either a foreign citizen or a non-dom who can't vote in a GE alongside poor people in social housing (there's a lot in the area) who are almost all British or Commonwealth citizens who can vote. Plus half of Kensington is hotels and embassies. So it's a very rich area but not so much when you get down to the voting demographic.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 10, 2017)

Musing on this - a chunk of Kensington is now owned by over rich Russians / Chinese / Arabs - who (thank God) have no voting rights. They do not give a flying f==ck about simple things like UK servives, street cleaning and social issues. Just an investment / holiday base.

There are probably a struggling and hard pressed core of real people left - those who get up at 4am to run buses , clean streets , maybe drive a tube train etc etc....hanging onto social housing etc. These good folk are the ones who turned out and voted Labour.  F===ing good on them I say.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 10, 2017)

Corax said:


> I had a thought regarding places like Kensington shifting leftwards, and whether it relates to the changing face of capital.  It may well be complete bollocks.  I usually read others' thoughts on this and avoid writing my own, as relative to many many posters on here, I don't have a fucking clue what I'm talking about.  But this one's a fairly simple idea and possibly interesting, so I thought I'd chuck it out there for you all to mercilessly ridicule.



I'd be wary of painting Labour's very marginal gain of Kensington as any leftward shift. I think what we saw there was product of a significant remain (left, centre and right) vote coming out.

That said, it was annoying to see even left commentators regurgitating 'the richest place in the UK goes Labour!!1!' because despite its obvious wealth, it's also a constituency of working class people too in social housing. I like to think that these people who might not originally be mobilised to come out and vote in a general were motivated to do so this time - I suspect some working class votes persuaded by Corbyn but some by remain and rejecting the current Tories approach to leave.

Amongst wealthy constituents, I'd expect equally to have a strong leave and remain vote (remember, a lot of these people will benefit from and be invested in pro-remain capital, even if they are conservatives).

Either way, its good to see the back (if only temporarily) of the odious Lady Borwick, and Emma Dent Coad getting in who has a good record for fighting and speaking out on social housing, anti-gentrification issues.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 10, 2017)

Libertad said:


> How did you get on with your sloe gin two sheds?



I still have some 

Two weeks I've had this it may be a record.


----------



## Corax (Jun 10, 2017)

Okay, fair enough, perhaps Kensington was a poor example.  There has been a trend for Labour to be picking up more support from what would have traditionally been conservative capitalists though, IIUC.  That made easy sense under Blairism of course, but seems to have continued with Corbyn's very non-Blairism revival.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2017)

Don't know where to put this: Ruth Davidson planning Scottish Tory breakaway as she challenges Theresa May's Brexit plan

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA - even though they'll still take the Tory whip this is just such beautiful chaos.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

re: kensington, it also voted massively in favour of remain so i can imagine people loathing theresa may and hard brexit and voting labour more as a protest vote, not thinking there was a chance they might take it?

Also - I don't know where the boundaries lie but imperial college's student residences are in south kensington so possibly a big student vote too?

stupid question from me re: corbyn and islington north. Isn't islington super posh too?! haha or am I getting confused?


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 10, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> stupid question from me re: corbyn and islington north. Isn't islington super posh too?! haha or am I getting confused?



Islington North constituency is pretty mixed too - yes, lots of wealthy people and areas, but plenty of working class and social housing too (I think I read something like 40% social housing there).


----------



## xenon (Jun 10, 2017)

Islington, home of champagne socialists  posh lefties and a few big housing estates .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

May says she's now reached a deal with the LVFs political wing . corbyns insisting on fighting her right down to the wire, voting against the queens speech and stuff like that and still aiming for a minority government . This plainly hasn't been talked through with the rest of her party . Who probably all hate her now . Among other things . Monday could be interesting . Someone's bound to put the boot in and not play ball .


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 10, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> re: kensington, it also voted massively in favour of remain so i can imagine people loathing theresa may and hard brexit and voting labour more as a protest vote, not thinking there was a chance they might take it?
> 
> Also - I don't know where the boundaries lie but imperial college's student residences are in south kensington so possibly a big student vote too?
> 
> stupid question from me re: corbyn and islington north. Isn't islington super posh too?! haha or am I getting confused?


Don't think the idea of a protest vote is really credible. Yes, the seat has always been tory since its creation in 1974, but labour have always been the second party and a fair few elections have been close, including a wafer-thin by-election in 1988. I would look at it rather in reverse - informed tory voters are likely to be aware that the seat has a substantial chunk of labour voters in it, and that apathy from tory voters could see labour winning.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jun 10, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Don't know where to put this: Ruth Davidson planning Scottish Tory breakaway as she challenges Theresa May's Brexit plan
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA - even though they'll still take the Tory whip this is just such beautiful chaos.


Already been discredited by Ruth pointing out she ran for leader against that very idea.


----------



## Corax (Jun 10, 2017)

I'd guess that May will be spending a lot of time talking with the DUP tomorrow to finalise any sticking points.

_checks calendar
_
Ah... maybe not...


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Don't think the idea of a protest vote is really credible. Yes, the seat has always been tory since its creation in 1974, but labour have always been the second party and a fair few elections have been close, including a wafer-thin by-election in 1988. I would look at it rather in reverse - informed tory voters are likely to be aware that the seat has a substantial chunk of labour voters in it, and that apathy from tory voters could see labour winning.


hope it was that! I did read the pro brexit tory MP was loathed...


----------



## Sirena (Jun 10, 2017)

davesgcr said:


> There are probably a struggling and hard pressed core of real people left - those who get up at 4am to run buses , clean streets , maybe drive a tube train etc etc....hanging onto social housing etc. These good folk are the ones who turned out and voted Labour.  F===ing good on them I say.



Lady Borwick (the tory ex MP) had a poor reputation among her electorate, just for responding to letters, complaints, concerns etc.

And, very recently, she personally scuppered a UK ban on the elephant ivory trade (Tories BOW to wealthy antiques dealers and DROP ban on elephant ivory in manifesto) and there are a lot of people very protective about the extinction threat to major mammals.

Lots to celebrate then.....


----------



## killer b (Jun 10, 2017)

anyone seen DownwardDog ? curious to hear his take on recent events...


----------



## Weller (Jun 10, 2017)

Jeremy Corbyn vows to oust Theresa May 'within a matter of days'



> *Jeremy Corbyn vows to oust Theresa May 'within a matter of days' after spectacular election result*


I know that something similar though not quite the same happened in 74 with Heath / Wilson but in these circumstances is it even possible with Corbyn so far down in seats and unable to form a coalition being able to achieve this or force another election somehow if Mays D.U.P deal fails or something , is it even possible ?


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 10, 2017)

Ah that's interesting LBJ, as clearly since the Kensington constituency was split from the old and larger former Kensington & Chelsea in 2010, the Labour vote has been much more solid:

Kensington (UK Parliament constituency) - Wikipedia
Kensington and Chelsea (UK Parliament constituency) - Wikipedia

Looks like the Tory vote was down only 2,000 from 2010 though, but a sizeable Labour shift.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> Already been discredited by Ruth pointing out she ran for leader against that very idea.


Even so, Davidson must be horrified at the thought of going in with the DUP, regardless of 'assurances'.


----------



## agricola (Jun 10, 2017)

Weller said:


> Jeremy Corbyn vows to oust Theresa May 'within a matter of days'
> 
> I know that something similar though not quite the same happened in 74 with Heath / Wilson but in these circumstances is it even possible with Corbyn so far down in seats and unable to form a coalition being able to achieve this or force another election somehow if Mays D.U.P deal fails or something , is it even possible ?



If they can amend the Queen's Speech then they can get rid of them, though whether or not there is going to be something that they can get a defeat on is another matter, and of course then he comes to the point of trying to form a Government himself - which would be almost impossible.


----------



## tim (Jun 10, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Come on, Ken Clarke!



Theresa will happily swap him for Frank Field


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2017)

Weller said:


> Jeremy Corbyn vows to oust Theresa May 'within a matter of days'
> 
> 
> I know that something similar though not quite the same happened in 74 with Heath / Wilson but in these circumstances is it even possible with Corbyn so far down in seats and unable to form a coalition being able to achieve this or force another election somehow if Mays D.U.P deal fails or something , is it even possible ?



It's a tricky situation, but I think they've got the balance about right at the moment. It's early days though.

Obviously, letting the Tories rip themselves apart while a minority govt and being discredited more and more by in-fighting, failed votes in parliament, hatred of the DUP, and getting bad press over the brexit negotiations, is a safe way forward. And trying to form a Labour minority govt at the moment could be quite dangerous.

BUT, Corbyn and team are doing absolutely the right thing by being very forward at positioning themselves as ready and able to take over and govern if needed. If they sat back and didn't say this, people would be able to accuse them of not really wanting it, not being prepared for it, etc. By preparing an alternative queen's speech, and by saying they're ready to go ahead and govern, they show an amount of capability and professionalism that they've been accused of not having for a long time. It rides the wave of new-found faith a lot of people have in them now.

I think they should also be working very hard behind the scenes on producing their own negotiating plan for brext as well. One of the big criticisms of May and her brexit team was that they had no plans, they hadn't told us anything. Corbs needs to have something comprehensive ready to go that they can tell us about.

Right now it's all about presentation.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 10, 2017)

I do agree Vintage Paw. But watching them is so fun at the moment. 

Please stay while we savour your humiliation, Britain tells May


----------



## Mungy (Jun 10, 2017)

tim said:


> Theresa will happily swap him for Frank Field


i hate frank. he's a cunt. used to be my mp.


----------



## tim (Jun 10, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Don't think the idea of a protest vote is really credible. Yes, the seat has always been tory since its creation in 1974, but labour have always been the second party and a fair few elections have been close, including a wafer-thin by-election in 1988. I would look at it rather in reverse - informed tory voters are likely to be aware that the seat has a substantial chunk of labour voters in it, and that apathy from tory voters could see labour winning.



From reading the Standard, I got the impression that Borwick was a pretty hopeless candidate. She got booed at on hustings and didn't turn up for subsequent ones.


----------



## tim (Jun 10, 2017)

Mungy said:


> i hate frank. he's a cunt. used to be my mp.



I used to stalk him.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 10, 2017)

killer b said:


> anyone seen DownwardDog ? curious to hear his take on recent events...



I'm busy getting ready for marching season.

I don't know that I have a particular 'take'. We won but I was gratfied to see May humbled after the fox hunting thing. Corbyn is still a stupid old cunt with a rubbish bike.

I do think the new Conservative and Democractic Unionist Party government will go the distance on a full term.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 10, 2017)

agricola said:


> If they can amend the Queen's Speech then they can get rid of them, though whether or not there is going to be something that they can get a defeat on is another matter, and of course then he comes to the point of trying to form a Government himself - which would be almost impossible.



Labour trying to form some sort of government at this point is not only difficult but bad tactically imo. Better to agitate and make life awkward from the opposition benches just for the timebeing. Tories are going to have enough of a nightmare of their own with DUP coalition, brexit talks, and disenchantment with the election and May's leadership.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

Just looking at some of the reports, seems the DUP were looking for a ministerial post but Tory MPs said no chance . They'll have gotten something hefty in exchange for dropping  that demand. What none of the UK pundits are talking about is that well up in the DUP wish list will be orange bands going through ...being forced through because they'll have to be... the likes of Ardoyne and possibly even garvaghy road .
There's no way the DUP will let that slide in a position of such advantage . It's a dream for them . 
Now that might seem like a purely parochial localised issue but I can assure you the implications of that will be wide and far reaching if they've done it . That'll spark not just mayhem but something more politically profound .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I do agree Vintage Paw. But watching them is so fun at the moment.
> 
> Please stay while we savour your humiliation, Britain tells May





Ha


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## bimble (Jun 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> ..well up in the DUP wish list will be orange bands going through ...being forced through because they'll have to be... the likes of Ardoyne and possibly even garvaghy road .
> There's no way the DUP will let that slide in a position of such advantage . It's a dream for them .


Can you explain why this is really important this thing of orange men walking through a particular road ?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jun 10, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> Even so, Davidson must be horrified at the thought of going in with the DUP, regardless of 'assurances'.


She's made some choice tweets about them yes


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I do agree Vintage Paw. But watching them is so fun at the moment.
> 
> Please stay while we savour your humiliation, Britain tells May



DUP deal to focus on Brexit, pensions and dinosaurs being a hoax

May hoping for ‘constructive relationship’ with creationist homophobes who think Pope is Satan

Like..it's a joke..but it's not really a joke .


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 10, 2017)

tim said:


> From reading the Standard, I got the impression that Borwick was a pretty hopeless candidate. She got booed at on hustings and didn't turn up for subsequent ones.




She was. Served the toffs pretty well but cheerleaded gentrification. Everything but a streetwalker, she survived heavily due to locals disengaged with voting.

And have mentioned at length she was running point in some shitty tory attempt to repeal the ban on ivory trade.

I don't know Coad too much but the labour councillors were textbook fully paid up Team Corbyn believers (if fundamentally useless when I needed them - for the record like). Been walking round the hood today and was hoping to catch them for a congratulatory hug, but one might guess still celebrating

Worth noting that there are some ungentrified bits of "Kensington" (especially since it splot from "and Chelsea). I think my ward Golborne is, by some odd measure, the poorest in the country or something. Have always assumed it was (left without investment as) a deliberate ploy to get people to move on and out (they have huge form for this - proper sneaky/dodgy bastards)


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 11, 2017)

Tories aren't dim (or principled). They'll ride this out. No way will they let JC''s momentum risk their power. They'd rather be embarrassed than the opposition.

Just hope the next 5 years are as inert as possible.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 11, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> And have mentioned at length she was running point in some shitty tory attempt to repeal the ban on ivory trade.



Coincidence that she  was previously director of the fine arts and antiquies division at the old earls court. I can see no conflict of interest there.

IIRC, her husband also owned mangense Bronze- the taxi fabricator- this is not someone who is down with the yoot


----------



## agricola (Jun 11, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Labour trying to form some sort of government at this point is not only difficult but bad tactically imo. Better to agitate and make life awkward from the opposition benches just for the timebeing. Tories are going to have enough of a nightmare of their own with DUP coalition, brexit talks, and disenchantment with the election and May's leadership.



Indeed.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 11, 2017)

oddlyh this morning , have been in lenghty conversation with someone who was involved in the Bermondsey campaign- what popped up was when speaking to Somali househoulds during knocking on the estates and blocks - usually women - they were totes engaged with the process and were solid Corbyn- vocally so. Not sure what the cultural background structure is like with Somali women, but the lot on the ground were pretty impressed their grasp of the ideas and the enthusiam shown.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 11, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Obviously, letting the Tories rip themselves apart while a minority govt and being discredited more and more by in-fighting, failed votes in parliament, hatred of the DUP, and getting bad press over the brexit negotiations, is a safe way forward. And trying to form a Labour minority govt at the moment could be quite dangerous.



I agree, but in the event that the DUP deal falls apart we're in quite an unusual situation. The chances of a unity government narrative forming may not be odds on, but they're also probably not negligible.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 11, 2017)

As for an alternative queen's speech perhaps some guff about progressive, unifying alliances to negotiate the delicate exit of the _whole UK _from the EU, with hints or more of working with the SNP and Plaid Cymru (maybe play down Sinn Fein a bit for the sake of JC's tabloid profile). Queenie might love _strong and stable_, but _A United Kingdom _would play strongly for her personally, I would guess.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> Can you explain why this is really important this thing of orange men walking through a particular road ?




For them it's a display of outright dominance, contempt  and supremacy . They own the place and can march into your district and insult you as they see fit . Nobody...as in nobody...wants them marching there . They're marching over you, not past you . And they believe it's their birthright . These baby's bibs spell it out.






. They also believe as long as they can do this the union is secure .

For residents it's abject humiliation . Because its a ritual humiliation . Your expected to stay off your own streets , keep your head down and know your place . They're celebrating their seminal victory as colonisers over the natives. Irish dispossession and defeat.  The imposition of the penal laws and Protestant supremacy .  . Many of those residents grew up knowing to keep their heads down , as did the generations before but they're determined their kids and grand kids won't ever experience this bullshit and nonsense .

Nobody wants to ban orange parades, just keep them the fuck out of districts were they're deeply resented .  Many of the people on these parades and in their bands are loyalist paramilitaries or affiliated to paramilitaries who tormented and murdered in these contentious districts . The parade is accompanied by jeering hangers on, often themselves paramilitary affiliated . And a huge security presence to keep the residents in lock down in their own homes . and there's just a horrible atmosphere of tension and hate surrounding the whole thing . The residents dread it . 


All the cunts have to do is march anywhere else but those handful of districts . For the Orangemen to be marching through those districts is the point of the exercise . The point of being an Orangeman in the first place . It's a hate fest , marketed today as " cultural expression " .

And what happens to those residents sends a direct message to the nationalist community as regards what they are worth within the statelet . If an orangemans allowed to walk over a nationalist district and the state is prepared to forcibly subdue nationalist communities in order to facilitate supremacists and bigots then it's a stark message to everyone in that community as regards their worth .

So if the DUP have secured a deal on this type of thing from May it'll have far reaching consequences . And pretty profound ones at that .


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Labour trying to form some sort of government at this point is not only difficult but bad tactically imo. Better to agitate and make life awkward from the opposition benches just for the timebeing. Tories are going to have enough of a nightmare of their own with DUP coalition, brexit talks, and disenchantment with the election and May's leadership.



As I said previously, they need to _appear_ ready to form a government if required whether they want that outcome right now or not. 

If May trundles on for a bit and it does eventually lead to another GE, Labour and Corbyn specifically needs to be able to show he's the Prime Minister-in-waiting. Blending into the background now will be spun as weak. They need to harness the enthusiasm, ride the crest of the wave, look "strong and stable"  and show they're the natural choice. 

I agree it's better to let the Tories come apart under the weight of their own incompetence than it is to be catapulted into a hugely stressful Labour minority government right off the back of all this shite and with Brexit going on. But the intent, desire, and competence to be Prime Minister has to be there from day one as a show of strength to people who might doubt him and as a way of maintaining enthusiasm and drive and hunger to those who will be called on to canvass and campaign and actually go out and vote again whenever this next GE comes.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 11, 2017)

Leanne Wood is on FB blaming people switching from Plaid to Labour for letting the Tories in. Can't be doing with her atm.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2017)

Raheem said:


> I agree, but in the event that the DUP deal falls apart we're in quite an unusual situation. The chances of a unity government narrative forming may not be odds on, but they're also probably not negligible.



I fully expect there are more than a couple of Labour MPs in conversation right now about just this. I don't think there will be enough of them though.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 11, 2017)

killerb said:
			
		

> anyone seen DownwardDog ? curious to hear his take on recent events..





DownwardDog said:


> I'm busy getting ready for marching season.
> 
> I don't know that I have a particular 'take'. We won but I was gratfied to see May humbled after the fox hunting thing. Corbyn is still a stupid old cunt with a rubbish bike.
> 
> I do think the new Conservative and Democractic Unionist Party government will go the distance on a full term.



Drinking's great isn't it?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 11, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I fully expect there are more than a couple of Labour MPs in conversation right now about just this. I don't think there will be enough of them though.



It's not the Labour MPs, it's the Lib Dems and the Tories. They're not going to want a fresh election - they're much more likely to pursue a "the country need to come together" tip. Labour can't appear either surprised or dismissive if that happens.


----------



## tim (Jun 11, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> Tories aren't dim (or principled). They'll ride this out. No way will they let JC''s momentum risk their power. They'd rather be embarrassed than the opposition.
> 
> Just hope the next 5 years are as inert as possible.



They really are not as sensible as you think, and will soon be at each others throats. Remember the farce of the 1990's, when Major stood down as party leader to force Portillo and others to challenge him for the position.

Within Westminster, they'll be fighting over Europe and the succession and remember some of the Europhobes really are both dim and principled. Beyond Westminster, you'll see the likes of Osborne and Davidson putting the boot in.


----------



## agricola (Jun 11, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Leanne Wood is on FB blaming people switching from Plaid to Labour for letting the Tories in. Can't be doing with her atm.



That would be the same Plaid who were on FB last week saying the only credible pro-Corbyn vote was for them, because Labour's Welsh MPs hate him.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2017)

xenon said:


> Islington, home of champagne socialists  posh lefties and a few big housing estates .


lots of poverty in Islington...not just "a few housing estates".

I cant post link and text from phone but here's some text

1 in 5 people live in poverty
the borough is ranked in the bottom 10% of deprived areas in England
we have one of the highest levels of child deprivation – 38% of our children live in poverty
we have one of the highest levels – fifth in England – of older people suffering deprivation


search Islington poverty for more


----------



## andrewc (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm seeing reports on Twitter of an unscheduled Orange march in Liverpool with some trouble outside Irish pubs in the city centre.  

Edit. Scratch unscheduled ? They have stuff in their calendar for Southport, but not Liverpool


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> We won


a pyrrhic victory


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 11, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Leanne Wood is on FB blaming people switching from Plaid to Labour for letting the Tories in. Can't be doing with her atm.


Really? Christ, even if she thinks that you'd think she'd have enough sense not to voice it, that is only going to help Labour


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Labour trying to form some sort of government at this point is not only difficult but bad tactically imo. Better to agitate and make life awkward from the opposition benches just for the timebeing. Tories are going to have enough of a nightmare of their own with DUP coalition, brexit talks, and disenchantment with the election and May's leadership.



I doubt Corbyn expects to get his queen's speech through, but when everything goes to shit he'll be able to say he tried.


----------



## bimble (Jun 11, 2017)

the Labour manifesto included a pledge to extend abortion rights to women in NI. I hope this is brought up soon.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

Former DUP council candidate sentenced to eight years for pipe-bomb attack on Polish neighbours - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

Just reading a number of media reports over here that loyalist paramilitary groups...the UDA in particular ...were instrumental in getting the working class loyalist vote out for the DUP in North and South Belfast . Organised voter registration drives and all that jazz , meet and greets on the campaign trail. As well as paramilitary umbrella groups releasing statements instructing people to vote DUP . That got 2 of these MPs elected in particular,Dodds and Pengelly . Pengelly refers to herself on her election literature as " Emma Little Pengelly " , something she tends not to do elsewhere in her professional life . This is of course a reminder to her constituents that her dad is Noel Little and that she's not ashamed of it.
The terror groups..who killed someone just the other day..again..will of course expect something in return from the DUP / Tory alliance . And their wish list will have been dictated to the DUP well in advance . Theresa May is effectively engaged in negotiations with the political wing of the UDA to all intents and purposes in order to prop up her administration . The same UDA who shot a guy dead just a few days ago in a loyalist turf war . arlene Foster was sitting round a table with the UDAs Jackie McDonald just a few days ago . Now days later she's sitting round a table with Theresa May and with McDonalds demands in her arse pocket .

Loyalist leader Jackie McDonald declares support for Arlene Foster's leadership

UDA-linked magazine urges support for DUP candidates

Allison Morris: DUP now need to repay loyalist loyalty

Arlene Foster criticised after meeting UDA leader days after loyalist murder




So Theresa..i take it these are good terrorists as opposed to the bad terrorists this Corbyn chap said something about 3 fucking decades ago .


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

How Brexit could wipe out the Tory party. Robert Harris in the Sunday Times.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 11, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> I doubt Corbyn expects to get his queen's speech through, but when everything goes to shit he'll be able to say he tried.


I imagine that speech will be part of the way in which he gives something back to those who voted for him. It doesn't have to get through - he just has to be seen and heard saying it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

This is worth keeping on file


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 109092
> 
> How Brexit could wipe out the Tory party. Robert Harris in the Sunday Times.



That's what I was saying earlier about this being the best possible result for Corbyn . He's dodged a massive bullet with this one . There's no way he could have his ducks in a row vis a vis EU negotiations given the level of internal treachery and 5th columnist sabotage he's faced . he'd have been saddled with the entire brexit fall out in a very weak position politically . Now he's got time to set his house in order and go forward from a position of strength and vindication while the Tories are reeling from one debacle after another and on the verge of cannibalising one another .


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> the Labour manifesto included a pledge to extend abortion rights to women in NI. I hope this is brought up soon.


That's a bold intrusion by JC. I wonder what Dublin would say as they don't have abortion either? I think SF now supports abortion but in only limited cases not on demand and that's controversial within the party. The DUP and SDLP don't even go that far and blocked a Stormont vote to allow some medically necessary abortion. It's the Church at back of it and Ireland still being a pretty God bothering country. Most people in N.I. (at least) think it's a bit daft that you have to hop over to the other island to terminate an unwanted pregnancy. That is if you can afford it.


----------



## bimble (Jun 11, 2017)

I see that when the 'leaked' manifesto caused alarm it seems they altered it a bit for the final version.
The draft manifesto said the Labour Party would “continue to ensure a woman’s right to choose a safe, legal abortion – and we will legislate to extend that right to women in Northern Ireland.”
Final one says "“we will work with the Assembly to extend that right to women in Northern Ireland.” But that is still a clear statement of intent.
Labour manifesto pledges abortion rights for Northern Ireland - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
Labour waters down Northern Ireland abortion pledge | CatholicHerald.co.uk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2017)

Badgers said:


> This is worth keeping on file
> 
> View attachment 109093



We'll only need to keep it on file until tomorrow morning I reckon.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 109092
> 
> How Brexit could wipe out the Tory party. Robert Harris in the Sunday Times.



Sounds about right. Corbyn really doesn't want to be leading a minority government into this oncoming shitstorm.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> We'll only need to keep it on file until tomorrow morning I reckon.


You would think that the sensible thing would be for May to resign/get pushed. However I really don't think the Tory party will want anymore change or upheaval at this moment. 

Likely she (if not pushed) will stay for a few months and then step aside to give the impression the party are in control.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2017)

they are hoping the ritual sacrifice of those two key advisers will keep internal voices happy I recon.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2017)

Badgers said:


> You would think that the sensible thing would be for May to resign/get pushed. However I really don't think the Tory party will want anymore change or upheaval at this moment.
> 
> Likely she (if not pushed) will stay for a few months and then step aside to give the impression the party are in control.



May staying discredits the party and the government, and a leadership contest would have exactly the same effect. Maybe if there was a relatively competent and uncontroversial leader-in-waiting who could be installed with a minimum of fuss then May would get the boot, but even if such a person did exist they probably wouldn't even want the job.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 11, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Sounds about right. Corbyn really doesn't want to be leading a minority government into this oncoming shitstorm.


And of course a national debt of £1.6 trillion.


----------



## bimble (Jun 11, 2017)

If Boris Johnson was to become prime minister i don't know if i'll be able to keep laughing or if that would be too much to bear.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> May staying discredits the party and the government, and a leadership contest would have exactly the same effect. Maybe if there was a relatively competent and uncontroversial leader-in-waiting who could be installed with a minimum of fuss then May would get the boot, but even if such a person did exist they probably wouldn't even want the job.


I think stay or go the party look shit


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> If Boris Johnson was to become prime minister i don't know if i'll be able to keep laughing or if that would be too much to bear.



He would be the final nail in the tory coffin. So still funny I'd say.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> That's a bold intrusion by JC. I wonder what Dublin would say as they don't have abortion either? I think SF now supports abortion but in only limited cases not on demand and that's controversial within the party. The DUP and SDLP don't even go that far and blocked a Stormont vote to allow some medically necessary abortion. It's the Church at back of it and Ireland still being a pretty God bothering country. Most people in N.I. (at least) think it's a bit daft that you have to hop over to the other island to terminate an unwanted pregnancy. That is if you can afford it.



Opposition to abortion in the north straddles the religious divide as well as right and left. Including far left and even some atheists . There's a lot more at the back of it than merely " the church " . Most people in the north don't think the way you think they think . Support for it isn't a vote getter by any means , quite the reverse . Its cost sinn fein votes for certain as well as a few high profile defections . And as the most rigid , top down party on the entire island their position on it is basically whatevers in gerry adams head at any given time . Certainly not as a result of any grass roots pressure .
There was an amnesty international poll last year that made some pretty startling claims but they've been pretty shady about the actual questions they put and it hasn't stood up to scrutiny .Most people ...without any shadow of doubt...vote for parties that either oppose it outright or whose very limited support for it has caused a lot of internal division and controversy . The claim that most people in the north think it daft it's outlawed here definitely isn't backed up by any political facts on the ground . That's not to take a position on it either way , simply to point out that it's not anywhere near as cut and dried as you're making out . 

I think you've been chatting to your in laws again and extrapolating your insights based on whatever they think . This appears to be a recurring trait of yours . Empirically speaking this mightn't be the most reliable of barometers as regards gauging public opinion . Perhaps you should have a look at the methodology of your research methods and consider factoring in other variables . Such as the opinions of people who aren't your in laws in Belfast .


----------



## bimble (Jun 11, 2017)

I went to the DM and found these pictures of a demo this morning outside parliament. 
Oddly not seeing it covered elsewhere. Plenty of stop the war & swp placards in the pictures but still.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 11, 2017)

Fuck it, there's five or six threads this could go on, so I'm dumping it here.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> I see that when the 'leaked' manifesto caused alarm it seems they altered it a bit for the final version.
> The draft manifesto said the Labour Party would “continue to ensure a woman’s right to choose a safe, legal abortion – and we will legislate to extend that right to women in Northern Ireland.”
> Final one says "“we will work with the Assembly to extend that right to women in Northern Ireland.” But that is still a clear statement of intent.
> Labour manifesto pledges abortion rights for Northern Ireland - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> Labour waters down Northern Ireland abortion pledge | CatholicHerald.co.uk



" Working with the assembly " means seeking the DUPs..and others..agreement . And being told in turn to fuck off back to London with your fancy schmancy ways and mind your own business .....umm..don't forget to sign the cheque on your way out . Thanks . 

This is the same assembly that blocked the UK governments advertisements encouraging energy conservation from being broadcast on television here because Sammy Wilson, the environment minister, thinks climate change is a massive hoax . Just like evolution.mso they wouldn't let advice on basic household energy conservation be broadcast on the telly . If they can't get Co operation on stuff like switching off your lights when your not using them you can pretty much forget about abortion .


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> May staying discredits the party and the government, and a leadership contest would have exactly the same effect. Maybe if there was a relatively competent and uncontroversial leader-in-waiting who could be installed with a minimum of fuss then May would get the boot, but even if such a person did exist they probably wouldn't even want the job.


Based on absolutely fuck all other than "I reckon...", I suspect the plan is:

1) Convince BoJo to stand
2) Allow him to get internally savaged
3) Put David Davis up as a unity candidate


----------



## Raheem (Jun 11, 2017)

Corax said:


> Based on absolutely fuck all other than "I reckon...", I suspect the plan is:
> 
> 1) Convince BoJo to stand
> 2) Allow him to get internally savaged
> 3) Put David Davis up as a unity candidate



There ain't no plan.


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

Raheem said:


> There ain't no plan.


Okay, let's call it a 'Conspiracy Amongst Senior Tory MPs" then.  Better headline.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 11, 2017)

Corax said:


> Okay, let's call it a 'Conspiracy Amongst Senior Tory MPs" then.  Better headline.



I think there ain't no that either. Davis and Johnson will follow their own interests and ego. No-one will be pulling the strings.


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

Raheem said:


> I think there ain't no that either. Davis and Johnson will follow their own interests and ego. No-one will be pulling the strings.


You don't think Hammond et al are having 'private conversations'?  I'd find that incredibly surprising.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

existentialist said:


> I imagine that speech will be part of the way in which he gives something back to those who voted for him. It doesn't have to get through - he just has to be seen and heard saying it.



It's a good tactic as well for someone who was completely written off as a contender for anything up until a few weeks..or even days ago . On the eve of the election the BBC were even telling us Labour faced oblivion everywhere outside London . He's pulled off the seemingly impossible a number of times . So given the shaky..and deeply unpopular, yet to be finalised...alliance with the DUP it'll definitely be at the back of Mays mind not to totally write him off . It adds to her pressures by snapping at her heels and could possibly force yet another error . It makes her look weak and detracts from her legitimacy as a leader .

As well as that his most successful tactic has been to persue as much polarisation as possible between his position and the Tories . To make it " us and them " , as opposed to the Blairite " we are a slightly nicer version of them " . There's no shake hands , best team won , business as usual parliamentary niceties going on while they set about their austerity and class war agenda .  Polarisation worked for trump . Why not Corbyn ? It emphasises yet again theres a vast difference between his maifesto and theirs and as well as all that it sends a clear signal that he's leading a government in waiting, ready for office . All that jazz .

It's the right move, right message to be sending on a number of levels. He's getting rather good at this the longer he's at it .


----------



## kabbes (Jun 11, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fuck it, there's five or six threads this could go on, so I'm dumping it here.



Is that like those polls that showed that nobody would vote for Labour if Corbyn was leader?


----------



## binka (Jun 11, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Is that like those polls that showed that nobody would vote for Labour if Corbyn was leader?


No. We like this one


----------



## treelover (Jun 11, 2017)

andrewc said:


> I'm seeing reports on Twitter of an unscheduled Orange march in Liverpool with some trouble outside Irish pubs in the city centre.
> 
> Edit. Scratch unscheduled ? They have stuff in their calendar for Southport, but not Liverpool




My late mother would recognise all that, thought it had gone from Liverpool.


----------



## Supine (Jun 11, 2017)

Corax said:


> You don't think Hammond et al are having 'private conversations'?  I'd find that incredibly surprising.



The conservative big dogs will have red hot phones at the moment. Game of thrones is on.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

treelover said:


> My late mother would recognise all that, thought it had gone from Liverpool.



Back in fashion again thanks to the DUPs invitation into polite society. Let's just hope the hipsters don't see some retro ironic chic in it .


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 11, 2017)

treelover said:


> My late mother would recognise all that, thought it had gone from Liverpool.


Me too.  I remember it was active in the 70's.  I thought they just went for a jolly in Southport


----------



## Raheem (Jun 11, 2017)

Corax said:


> You don't think Hammond et al are having 'private conversations'?  I'd find that incredibly surprising.



Of course they will be, but mainly about whether it's him or someone else who will stand. The PCP is factionalised. There's no-one who is in a position to pick the next leader. It just has to unfold.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

And Osborne goes in with the first boot.

Theresa May is a 'dead woman walking', George Osborne says as DUP deal descends into chaos

Wahey !!


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> That's a bold intrusion by JC. I wonder what Dublin would say as they don't have abortion either? I think SF now supports abortion but in only limited cases not on demand and that's controversial within the party. The DUP and SDLP don't even go that far and blocked a Stormont vote to allow some medically necessary abortion. It's the Church at back of it and Ireland still being a pretty God bothering country. Most people in N.I. (at least) think it's a bit daft that you have to hop over to the other island to terminate an unwanted pregnancy. That is if you can afford it.




We're due a referendum on Abortion in the republic within a year. And the ECHR have come down against the NI abortion ban. Down south Sinn Fein are for the repeal, but in the more conservative North (Catholics and Protestants are more conservative in general north of the border) their support is more lukewarm. One of the many reasons I can't stand SF, the claim to be an all Ireland party, but they're consistently inconsistent on certain policies that they know would be unpopular in certain areas.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> And Osborne goes in with the first boot.



he's been putting the boot in for some while in his capacity as editor of the london evening standard - walking the fence still being anti labour but being anti may / hard brexit as well.

and look how sad he was when the exit polls came out on thursday evening (here) - trigger warning, includes picture of george osborne


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

Some good news


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he's been putting the boot in for some while in his capacity as editor of the london evening standard - walking the fence still being anti labour but being anti may / hard brexit as well.
> 
> and look how sad he was when the exit polls came out on thursday evening (here) - trigger warning, includes picture of george osborne




That's a great pic . Fuck me they are psychopaths..the lot of them .


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 11, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> ...
> I think you've been chatting to your in laws again and extrapolating your insights based on whatever they think . This appears to be a recurring trait of yours . Empirically speaking this mightn't be the most reliable of barometers as regards gauging public opinion . Perhaps you should have a look at the methodology of your research methods and consider factoring in other variables . Such as the opinions of people who aren't your in laws in Belfast .


I've got friends back there who are Catholics as well. I nearly married one. The older demographic I know tend to have rather similar concerns finally. I do also look at polling on changing attitudes sometimes.

I'd agree with you that SF has lost votes up North by being pro-life. I think you got what I was saying on abortion arse about face there. About 60% of the N.I. population are not dogmatically pro-life. Very few people actually take the extreme position of the big N.I. parties on this <20%. Unsurprisingly such views tend to correlate with the Church going part of the population just as it does in the RoI where the Church lobbies hard against abortion. That's not to imply it's a clerical conspiracy. A lot of religious folk are genuinely troubled by abortion and they are a big constituency that votes reliably. The Church can't really be avoided in Irish politics. The DUP sprang out of one. Its stance on abortion isn't a vote winner but it's not just cynical political calculation either. I did hear the DUP had been trying (and failing) to win over conservative RC's on the basis of it. Talk about leaps of faith! But then that did finally work in US politics which influences them heavily.

There is a lot that these two big rather nutty Stormont parties passionately advocate for that really does not appeal to their broader base. People are losing patience with that but they are locked into voting for them for other reasons.


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

I wish people wouldn't call it "pro-life"

Anti-choice or pro-forced-pregnancy are much more accurate descriptors IMO.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

8den said:


> We're due a referendum on Abortion in the republic within a year. And the ECHR have come down against the NI abortion ban. Down south Sinn Fein are for the repeal, but in the more conservative North (Catholics and Protestants are more conservative in general north of the border) their support is more lukewarm. One of the many reasons I can't stand SF, the claim to be an all Ireland party, but they're consistently inconsistent on certain policies that they know would be unpopular in certain areas.



This is the party that invited George bush to visit stormont and simultaneously organised a protest against his visit 5 miles away at Belfast city hall were he couldn't see it .
This is what they do, all the fucking time . Their total inconsistency and dishonesty is the only thing they're consistent at . The GFA and peace process itself is completely ...wholly..dependent upon the shinners ability to talk out both sides of their mouths and their arses simultaneously . It's what they do .


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> I've got friends back there who are Catholics as well. I nearly married one. The older demographic I know tend to have rather similar concerns finally. I do also look at polling on changing attitudes sometimes.
> 
> I'd agree with you that SF has lost votes up North by being pro-life. I think you got what I was saying on abortion arse about face there. About 60% of the N.I. population are not dogmatically pro-life. Very few people actually take the extreme position of the big N.I. parties on this <20%. Unsurprisingly such views tend to correlate with the Church going part of the population just as it does in the RoI where the Church lobbies hard against abortion. That's not to imply it's a clerical conspiracy. A lot of religious folk are genuinely troubled by abortion and they are a big constituency that votes reliably. The Church can't really be avoided in Irish politics. The DUP sprang out of one. Its stance on abortion isn't a vote winner but it's not just cynical political calculation either. I did hear the DUP had been trying (and failing) to win over conservative RC's on the basis of it. Talk about leaps of faith! But then that did finally work in US politics which influences them heavily.
> 
> There is a lot that these two big rather nutty Stormont parties passionately advocate for that really does not appeal to their broader base. People are losing patience with that but they are locked into voting for them for other reasons.




It's like in America, the most extreme voices (NRA, Pro Life) get elected.


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> This is the party that invited George bush to visit stormont and simultaneously organised a protest against his visit 5 miles away at Belfast city hall were he couldn't see it .
> This is what they do, all the fucking time . Their total inconsistency and dishonesty is the only thing they're consistent at . The GFA and peace process itself is completely ...wholly..dependent upon the shinners ability to talk out both sides of their mouths and their arses simultaneously . It's what they do .



I just liked a CR post.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> I've got friends back there who are Catholics as well. I nearly married one. The older demographic I know tend to have rather similar concerns finally. I do also look at polling on changing attitudes sometimes.
> 
> I'd agree with you that SF has lost votes up North by being pro-life. I think you got what I was saying on abortion arse about face there. About 60% of the N.I. population are not dogmatically pro-life. Very few people actually take the extreme position of the big N.I. parties on this <20%. Unsurprisingly such views tend to correlate with the Church going part of the population just as it does in the RoI where the Church lobbies hard against abortion. That's not to imply it's a clerical conspiracy. A lot of religious folk are genuinely troubled by abortion and they are a big constituency that votes reliably. The Church can't really be avoided in Irish politics. The DUP sprang out of one. Its stance on abortion isn't a vote winner but it's not just cynical political calculation either. I did hear the DUP had been trying (and failing) to win over conservative RC's on the basis of it. Talk about leaps of faith! But then that did finally work in US politics which influences them heavily.
> 
> There is a lot that these two big rather nutty Stormont parties passionately advocate for that really does not appeal to their broader base. People are losing patience with that but they are locked into voting for them for other reasons.



You've gotten it arse about face . The shinners lost votes and members when they dropped their pro life stance . That amnesty poll you've linked to..as I pointed out in my reply to you, is very shady indeed . They refuse even to elaborate on what were the actual questions they put to people . And it greatly contradicts recent quite transparent surveys conductd by state agencies on the same issue . When an organisation that supports a stance goes out and does a survey, comes back and announces the results of their survey massively contradict all the neutral ones..and then refuse to reveal what were the actual questions it's quite wise to take a pinch of salt or 2 .Regardless of ones own position on the issue is , it's just common sense to be sceptical .

And as I pointed out before its not just the godbotherers and beadjigglers . There's a section of what would be regarded as far left types and atheists opposed to it too . It's way more complicated than you're portraying .

Also In case you just missed it every last parliamentary seat in the north just went to either the DUP or the shinners for the first time ever . Apart fromLady Sylivia Hermon out there on millionaires row which is an insulated bubble of privilege . All the other parties got massively wiped out .


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## existentialist (Jun 11, 2017)

8den said:


> I just liked a CR post.


His time has come, maybe?


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

David Cameron, "that was the worst self-inflicted wound in British politics".

Theresa May, "hold my coffee & chips".

There’s a member of the living dead walking Downing Street | Andrew Rawnsley


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

Two arrested in clashes during Protestant march through Liverpool


----------



## campanula (Jun 11, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> they are hoping the ritual sacrifice of those two key advisers will keep internal voices happy I recon.



She didn't even sack them...but let them resign. Weak!
I am enjoying this whole thing immensely.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 11, 2017)

existentialist said:


> His time has come, maybe?



I don't get why some people are fawning over CR in this thread when you've been given a very good example of how he speaks about gay people when he thinks he can get away with it. How can you trust how version of events to be accurate when he's so bigoted? How can you think it might be great that his time has come when he thinks that gay parents like me are abusive monsters? He's said that we'll be teaching them about felching and they'll be quivering in fear and totally fucked up. 

I'm genuinely hurt that, after that being posted up on this very thread, so many of you are going ooh thanks CR! Shows that gay parents are less welcome on urban than those who despise them. 



Corax said:


> I wish people wouldn't call it "pro-life"
> 
> Anti-choice or pro-forced-pregnancy are much more accurate descriptors IMO.



Especially when the life of the mother is at risk and they won't allow it even then.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 11, 2017)

I wasn't fawning, so much as noticing.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 11, 2017)

existentialist said:


> I wasn't fawning, so much as noticing.



Noticing that maybe the time of a racist homophobic twat has come? Thinking he's a reputable source of information? Wow, I'm SO happy to be on this forum. I'm disgusted and really fucked off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes, time for him to fuck off. nasty little prude.


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

scifisam said:


> I don't get why some people are fawning over CR in this thread when you've been given a very good example of how he speaks about gay people when he thinks he can get away with it. How can you trust how version of events to be accurate when he's so bigoted? How can you think it might be great that his time has come when he thinks that gay parents like me are abusive monsters? He's said that we'll be teaching them about felching and they'll be quivering in fear and totally fucked up.
> 
> I'm genuinely hurt that, after that being posted up on this very thread, so many of you are going ooh thanks CR! Shows that gay parents are less welcome on urban than those who despise them.



I was more referring to the concept of "even a stopped clock is right twice a day".

Having been at the receiving end of much of CR's abuse I'm perfectly aware of what a nasty little shit he is.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 11, 2017)

While it was predictable that some Corbyn supporters in his party would blame his internal opponents for Labour not doing even better on Thursday, it's mistaken because life and politics are often more non linear than that.

In fact, without those divisions it is very unlikely the election would have been called at all, and if relations now improve after a couple of years of not being able to sort it out among themselves, the main person they have to thank is probably The Saudi Sweetheart herself.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

So no deal done at all then?


----------



## Sue (Jun 11, 2017)

Badgers said:


> So no deal done at all then?
> 
> View attachment 109109


This is going well.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 11, 2017)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> While it was predictable that some Corbyn supporters in his party would blame his internal opponents for Labour not doing even better on Thursday, it's mistaken because life and politics are often more non linear than that.
> 
> In fact, without those divisions it is very unlikely the election would have been called at all, and if relations now improve after a couple of years of not being able to sort it out among themselves, the main person they have to thank is probably The Saudi Sweetheart herself.


In part I agree. I know Corbyn isn't into the big "I am," but even I was shocked at the way so many of the PLP barely even acknowledged the Labour Party in their election literature. A show of commitment might have pulled even more votes.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 11, 2017)

I said thank you to him because he told me something I didn't know. His stance on many things, including his abhorrent and incorrect views on gay parents, is wrong, bigoted and offensive scifisam


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

Well this is a marvellous turn of events.


----------



## bimble (Jun 11, 2017)

i just saw that. Fucking priceless. They want Farage in the brexit negotiating room.


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

Context (not sure if this has been posted before), the DUP apparently got a mysterious donation of nearly half a million quid, and because of NI election laws didn't have to declare it. Perhaps the money came from say, Aaron Banks, and not a Saudi Prince?

The dark mystery of who funded the DUP's six figure Brexit campaign


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> i just saw that. Fucking priceless. They want Farage in the brexit negotiating room.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 11, 2017)

...


8den said:


> We're due a referendum on Abortion in the republic within a year. And the ECHR have come down against the NI abortion ban. Down south Sinn Fein are for the repeal, but in the more conservative North (Catholics and Protestants are more conservative in general north of the border) their support is more lukewarm. One of the many reasons I can't stand SF, the claim to be an all Ireland party, but they're consistently inconsistent on certain policies that they know would be unpopular in certain areas.


I know some of SF's progressive policies go down like a lead balloon in Belfast as a lot of folk are quite socially conservative. They're leading but the people are not always following. A mate working in an asian community centre told me a while back the dissidents were trying to stir up the Catholic community and undermine SF over their immigration policies with some success. It's worth remembering there are worse people about than SF and they are making inroads with the youth. 

The folk up North also rely on a large pre-Thatcherite public sector. _The Troubles_ fucked the place up rather badly. The rate of mental problems in Belfast for instance is scary. There's too many people with ageing burn scars and troubled kneecaps. The NHS and free prescriptions really matter. Too many investors still think of Belfast as Beirut on the Lagan.

I think this is a basic problem for SF. They're catering to two populations with rather different political expectations/needs. It necessarily involves a great deal of agile hypocrisy but then so does sitting Stormont occasionally working with the DUP who actually face the same sort of social problems.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

8den said:


> Context (not sure if this has been posted before), the DUP apparently got a mysterious donation of nearly half a million quid, and because of NI election laws didn't have to declare it. Perhaps the money came from say, Aaron Banks, and not a Saudi Prince?
> 
> The dark mystery of who funded the DUP's six figure Brexit campaign




Best bit is the ads weren't even aired in Ireland . Only in Britain . Seems Ireland's a sneaky back door into the UK for all sorts of Saudi funded extremists . If I was Corbyn I'd be promising to build a wall even bigger than Trumps .


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 11, 2017)

8den said:


> It's like in America, the most extreme voices (NRA, Pro Life) get elected.


Yes, US politics has become rather too similar.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 11, 2017)

This May/DUP deal looks like it's coming off the rails big time - it's breeding, if possible, even more resentment against May within the party.

Amazingly, it may be her deranged grasping for a deal that keeps her in power that proves her undoing - the party might put up with a C&S deal with the DUP in the very short term that allows a May to stay until a succession can be arranged over the summer, but they'll not put up with this kind of nonsense.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> i just saw that. Fucking priceless. They want Farage in the brexit negotiating room.



Are they making the Tories an offer they can't accept?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 11, 2017)

Why the suffering fuck would they want Farage


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2017)

8den said:


> Well this is a marvellous turn of events.


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

kebabking said:


> This May/DUP deal looks like it's coming off the rails big time - it's breeding, if possible, even more resentment against May within the party.
> 
> Amazingly, it may be her deranged grasping for a deal that keeps her in power that proves her undoing - the party might put up with a C&S deal with the DUP in the very short term that allows a May to stay until a succession can be arranged over the summer, but they'll not put up with this kind of nonsense.



Yeah but any successor is faced with the exact same problem. They'll *still* have to deal with the DUP, or go back for another GE. And I saw it earlier this morning, but can't find it, every potential Tory leader, is currently _less popular_ than May. So the Tories face going to the country for the third time in three years to get humiliated again.

This George Osbourne Dominatrix thing is really starting to put things in context.

edit  found the ref


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why the suffering fuck would they want Farage



Because I think they trust Farage more to negotiate a deal than May, Davis, Boris & co.


----------



## bimble (Jun 11, 2017)

If that's really what's going on (the DUP's demanding that Farage gets to 'help' negotiate brexit) then what will May do - will she say yes to that??


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Because I think they trust Farage more to negotiate a deal than May, Davis, Boris & co.


What doesn't make sense to me though is that the DUP are reported to want a 'soft' brexit. Surely Farage isn't the right person for that? What am I missing here?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 11, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Because I think they trust Farage more to negotiate a deal than May, Davis, Boris & co.


Even with the soft border requirement? They're even more mental than they appear so far then


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> What doesn't make sense to me though is that the DUP are reported to want a 'soft' brexit. Surely Farage isn't the right person for that? What am I missing here?



Farage being more competent than the Tories at doing so, whatever the positioning.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Farage being more competent than the Tories, whatever positions they seek.


Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh does NOT compute...brain melting...CONFUSION... My EYES!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

Tories won't let Farage bully and shout over their 'negotiations' on this. 

Interesting to see how 'wacky' the DUP demands can get. If this is an indication then this is pretty fucking far from any sort of deal/coalition. 

*IF* this DUP deal falls apart then where can the Tories go next?


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 11, 2017)

David Gauke replaces Damien Green as DWP fuhrer. 

Not sure if that's worse, but it's by no means better. He's a cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Tories won't let Farage bully and shout over their 'negotiations' on this.
> 
> Interesting to see how 'wacky' the DUP demands can get. If this is an indication then this is pretty fucking far from any sort of deal/coalition.
> 
> *IF* this DUP deal falls apart then where can the Tories go next?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Farage being more competent than the Tories at doing so, whatever the positioning.


Farage will turn up pissed and tell the EU lot to sod off. Thus guaranteeing a super hard brexit. And all before opening time.


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why the suffering fuck would they want Farage



1. They likely took a wodge of cash from Aaron Banks. 

2. We have established they're a few Lambeg drums short of a full marching band.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 11, 2017)

May's going to be gone tomorrow, isn't she?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> Farage being more competent than the Tories at doing so, whatever the positioning.



In all seriousness... I understand that they might think this but aren't they underestimating just how much Farage is hated in the EU and how much that will influence any attempt to negotiate well?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> i just saw that. Fucking priceless. They want Farage in the brexit negotiating room.


They'll need someone to bring in the refreshments


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> May's going to be gone tomorrow, isn't she?


She's been gone for some time now, and her physical departure will simply follow her mental one.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 11, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Two arrested in clashes during Protestant march through Liverpool


Drank in there many times. 20% are off their tits on spice and the other 80% are that stoned (you can smoke weed in an enclosed alley just off the lounge) that they couldn't be arsed to fight anyway.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2017)

kebabking said:


> This May/DUP deal looks like it's coming off the rails big time - it's breeding, if possible, even more resentment against May within the party.
> 
> Amazingly, it may be her deranged grasping for a deal that keeps her in power that proves her undoing - the party might put up with a C&S deal with the DUP in the very short term that allows a May to stay until a succession can be arranged over the summer, but they'll not put up with this kind of nonsense.


have to ask, do you still think corbyn is an undetectable liability then?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> They'll need someone to bring in the refreshments


 

I am enjoying this fail a lot. Still have a nasty feeling they will pull this out the bag and form a shitty government again


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 11, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> In all seriousness... I understand that they might think this but aren't they underestimating just how much Farage is hated in the EU and how much that will influence any attempt to negotiate well?


Yep. It's fantasy to think that Farage would be in the negotiations, for exactly this reason. Plus he's had a fair few months realigning himself as the anti-Muslim ally of the FN in France and Trump in the US since he was last in the European Parliament pretending to speak for Britain.

TBh I suspected the DUP would overplay their hand and demand too much, but I didn't quite expect this one.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> ...
> I know some of SF's progressive policies go down like a lead balloon in Belfast as a lot of folk are quite socially conservative. They're leading but the people are not always following. A mate working in an asian community centre told me a while back the dissidents were trying to stir up the Catholic community and undermine SF over their immigration policies with some success. It's worth remembering there are worse people about than SF and they are making inroads with the youth.
> 
> The folk up North also rely on a large pre-Thatcherite public sector. _The Troubles_ fucked the place up rather badly. The rate of mental problems in Belfast for instance is scary. There's too many people with ageing burn scars and troubled kneecaps. The NHS and free prescriptions really matter. Too many investors still think of Belfast as Beirut on the Lagan.
> ...




You're mates ..or more likely a story you simply made up ...is talking utter bollocks as regards immigration . Utter bollocks . The " dissidents " have an extensive list of very serious issues and grievances  as long as your arm to go after Sinn Fein with and that's most definitely not one of them . Not least because there are hardly any people whatsoever from ethnic minorities living in nationalist districts of Belfast because of the utterly chronic housing shortage .so there's virtually nobody for any passing opportunist to scapegoat.

 Those areas are bursting at the seams as theyve been hemmed in for decades behind peace walls and roads like the westlink that were built with military inspired segregation and security planning to the fore , like in Palestine . To deliberately corral entire districts and militarily control them leaving zero room for any expansion..and that was decades ago . Districts that had chronic housing shortages even well before that thanks to systemic discrimination .

Immigrants virtually always 99% of the time move into the unionist districts were there's an abundance of cheap housing in areas people are often desperate to move out of . Immigration simply isn't a political issue in nationalist districts for an entire raft of reasons..social, historical, ideological ..whatever..that would even remotely resonate or have any traction whatsoever in nationalist Belfast . To take such a stance would instead see you reviled and excoriated among any politically aware youth that would be the " dissident " constituency . It would be an utter scandal that everybody would have heard about . The place is way way too small and incestuous to keep something like that hushed up and that would be an absolute scandal . A huge thing had it happened . Yet nobody only your mate has heard about it ?

Why would dissidents need to use immigrants as a scapegoat against provisional sinn fein when they can simply point to the vast raft of property portfolios in impoverished nationalist districts which are controlled by senior Provos ? At how their buy to let empires have facilitated major breakdowns in community cohesion and rampant anti social behaviour from undesirables who flit in and out . When they can point to 17 fucking years of Stormont and the shinners in power and then point to the chronic poverty that these districts are in .
Why would they even contemplate scapegoating immigrants when they can just point to Milltown cemetery, full of people who died for nothing , and to districts full of men who wasted lifetimes in jail just to see the shinners waltz into stormont and chasing the fucking royals about the place like sycophants ? . Or point to another generation now sitting in maghaberry jail while the shinners line up with their jailers ?

This tale is bollocks not least because the shinners themselves would be singing it to  the heavens ..as would their pet media...had it ever occurred. It's bollocks .utterly absurd . And frankly it's an insult to the youth of republican west Belfast, given their political heritage, that such dog whistle stunts would even prove attractive to them .


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Drank in there many times. 20% are off their tits on spice and the other 80% are that stoned (you can smoke weed in an enclosed alley just off the lounge) that they couldn't be arsed to fight anyway.


Important to have goals eh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

Badgers said:


> I am enjoying this fail a lot. Still have a nasty feeling they will pull this out the bag and form a shitty government again


All governments are shitty, badgers


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Important to have goals eh.


One at each end of the pitch


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

Can someone check in on Jean Claudie Juncker? He's not tweeted since June 9th & I'm worried he's died laughing.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> All governments are shitty, badgers


Oh indeed... 

If only our fetid species was able to function without such things eh?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Farage will turn up pissed and tell the EU lot to sod off. Thus guaranteeing a super hard brexit. And all before opening time.



While juncker flings an empty vodka bottle at him and then tries to motorboat Theresa May . 

Carnage beckons .

Let's just hope nobody tries to start proceedings with a prayer .


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

It's a perfectly sensible move.  Farage is a very experienced MEP, he has a high profile and presence in Brussbourg, he understands the working of the EU machinery and already has established relationships with other figures.












lol


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

Yknow..if Theresa May just got a ouija board out and asked it for advice she couldn't be doing any worse than she is now .

Uh oh...don't do that Theresa ..you'll wreck the entire deal !!!

DUP MP Gregory Campbell wants sale of Ouija boards regulated - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## scifisam (Jun 11, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> I said thank you to him because he told me something I didn't know. His stance on many things, including his abhorrent and incorrect views on gay parents, is wrong, bigoted and offensive scifisam



Being polite and grateful to someone that vile just makes him feel more welcome here while making the people he attacks feel less welcome. Also I wouldn't trust any "information" from him. 

Tories welcoming bigots into their ranks is so terrible, isn't it? But I guess it's fine when Urban does it.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> They'll need someone to bring in the refreshments




Better be no alcohol involved . The DUP are the party that gave us the beer festival with no beer .

From brat to wurst: Banbridge Oktoberfest cancelled after unionists say 'nein' to alcohol sales at Solitude Park - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

So, no drink , no ouija boards , no line dancing , no ELO and no dinosaurs.

Everybody's in DUP land now..even the fucking Europeans . I love this .


----------



## chilango (Jun 11, 2017)

*breathes* etc.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 11, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Being polite and grateful to someone that vile just makes him feel more welcome here while making the people he attacks feel less welcome. Also I wouldn't trust any "information" from him.
> 
> Tories welcoming bigots into their ranks is so terrible, isn't it? But I guess it's fine when Urban does it.


I Said I thanked him, not that I was grateful. I usually do thank people on I also challenge bigoted and uninformed views where I can.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

Stop bullying other posters you prick . She was just being polite and well mannered. Not like she baked me a flipping cake .


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 11, 2017)

She's not bullying me.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

So those elections eh?


----------



## Supine (Jun 11, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> May's going to be gone tomorrow, isn't she?



Could be. I'm betting on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Being polite and grateful to someone that vile just makes him feel more welcome here while making the people he attacks feel less welcome. Also I wouldn't trust any "information" from him.
> .



 He's more or less on the money with the DUP, where he falls down is on applying any degree of critical thinking on any position he supports. 

Either way, in light of the topic the phrase, "oxygen of publicity" is apt. He's back on ignore for me.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 11, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> I Said I thanked him, not that I was grateful. I usually do thank people on I also challenge bigoted and uninformed views where I can.



Thanking someone is being grateful, though. The effect is it makes him feel good and wanted here and makes the people be attacks feel bad and unwanted. I know that wasn't your intention at all (and you weren't the only one), but sometimes that's what the effect of being polite to arseholes can be.

And there's someone up there laughing along with him too. 

I mean, look, now I'm being accused of being a bully - that's how confident and welcome he feels.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2017)

scifisam said:


> I mean, look, now I'm being accused of being a bully - that's how confident and welcome he feels.


 He's only become relevant because of the Norn Iron connection, because he knows more than most. I sincerely hope that people haven't forgotten why he is so unpopular. I certainly haven't.


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Thanking someone is being grateful, though. The effect is it makes him feel good and wanted here and makes the people be attacks feel bad and unwanted. I know that wasn't your intention at all (and you weren't the only one), but sometimes that's what the effect of being polite to arseholes can be.
> 
> I mean, look, now I'm being accused of being a bully - that's how confident and welcome he feels.



Can we not just all agree he's a cunt and move on?


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> He's only become relevant because of the Norn Iron connection. because he knows more than most,  I sincerely hope that people haven't forgotten why he is so unpopular. I certainly haven't.


I don't think I ever knew in the first place.

I do now.


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> He's only become relevant because of the Norn Iron connection. because he knows more than most,  I sincerely hope that people haven't forgotten why he is so unpopular. I certainly haven't.



And if you go back to any Norn Iron thread on here (and I beg you not to waste your time) you'll see he's his usual unhinged, dogmatic, spiteful, hateful self.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 11, 2017)

8den said:


> Can we not just all agree he's a cunt and move on?



That'd be nice but the opposite is happening. He's getting thanks and laughs.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 11, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Thanking someone is being grateful, though. The effect is it makes him feel good and wanted here and makes the people be attacks feel bad and unwanted. I know that wasn't your intention at all (and you weren't the only one), but sometimes that's what the effect of being polite to arseholes can be.
> 
> I mean, look, now I'm being accused of being a bully - that's how confident and welcome he feels.


Don't want to downplay CR's homophobia, which he's demonstrated on here various times, but the post quoted on this thread is taken from another board. Even if it is by him, we can't check, and tbh I'm not a fan of cross-board beefs, however justified a person might feel to start them.


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

At it's core is the fact that neither the British Media or the British Public have any desire to discuss or look at Northern Ireland. 

I was in Belfast at the heights of the flag riots a few ago, and English crew members were utterly baffled about it. They'd never heard of them.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 11, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Don't want to downplay CR's homophobia, which he's demonstrated on here various times, but the post quoted on this thread is taken from another board. Even if it is by him, we can't check, and tbh I'm not a fan of cross-board beefs, however justified a person might feel to start them.



He would have denied it if it wasn't by him.

So if you found out one of your mates was posting disgusting stuff online somewhere they thought you wouldn't see it you'd still be friends with them? Even if one of your other friends told you that made them feel like a piece of shit? 

People keep quoting him, laughing along with him etc, even at the same time as being reminded what a shit he is.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 11, 2017)

scifisam said:


> He would have denied it if it wasn't by him.


I don't think it's on him to deny it, though. 

I would hope anyone posting anything like that here would be instantly permabanned. You're entitled to expect to be able to log in here and not read things like that, and I'm really sorry it made you feel shit. But it wasn't posted here. I didn't comment on it either way, for that reason. And tbh cross-board posts like that come across as shit-stirring to me.


----------



## Santino (Jun 11, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I don't think it's on him to deny it, though.
> 
> I would hope anyone posting anything like that here would be instantly permabanned. You're entitled to expect to be able to log in here and not read things like that, and I'm really sorry it made you feel shit. But it wasn't posted here. I didn't comment on it either way, for that reason. And tbh cross-board posts like that come across as shit-stirring to me.


Congratulations on maintaining your personal principles of behaviour.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 11, 2017)

Santino said:


> Congratulations on maintaining your personal principles of behaviour.


Not about that. You've misunderstood if you think it is. That was merely my clumsy way of pointing out that it was a cross-board thing that we can't check out, which may be why some people aren't jumping all over it. It's why I didn't jump all over it.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 11, 2017)

i got to go to Martinstown in July...

ponder if this shite is going to make the trip more interesting


----------



## phillm (Jun 11, 2017)

*  Whom the gods would destroy they first make mad*
​


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 11, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> You've gotten it arse about face . The shinners lost votes and members when they dropped their pro life stance . That amnesty poll you've linked to..as I pointed out in my reply to you, is very shady indeed . They refuse even to elaborate on what were the actual questions they put to people . And it greatly contradicts recent quite transparent surveys conductd by state agencies on the same issue . When an organisation that supports a stance goes out and does a survey, comes back and announces the results of their survey massively contradict all the neutral ones..and then refuse to reveal what were the actual questions it's quite wise to take a pinch of salt or 2 .Regardless of ones own position on the issue is , it's just common sense to be sceptical .
> 
> And as I pointed out before its not just the godbotherers and beadjigglers . There's a section of what would be regarded as far left types and atheists opposed to it too . It's way more complicated than you're portraying .
> 
> Also In case you just missed it every last parliamentary seat in the north just went to either the DUP or the shinners for the first time ever . Apart fromLady Sylivia Hermon out there on millionaires row which is an insulated bubble of privilege . All the other parties got massively wiped out .


I was aware SF suffered a little rupture over abortion. So now you are saying their softening stance actually lost them voters in this? That's not incredible but how many? I did notice that they wiped out the SDLP handily so I'm not seeing any devastating collapse in their vote up North. Actually I posted on the demise Irish Nationalism in Westminster earlier. But I may have missed some of your earlier stuff as well.

Err, pro-life atheists though??? In London sure but I think that excluding English blow ins and the odd student that may not actually be a huge demographic up Belfast way. Especially compared to devout folk who do what the Pope tells them but do post up some evidence. It does make me suspect you are moving in far more rarefied company than I am.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 11, 2017)

scifisam I said thanks once. It hasn't changed my views which I think I've made clear. Like 8den says, can't we move on (or rather back, to the election? ).


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> In all seriousness... I understand that they might think this but aren't they underestimating just how much Farage is hated in the EU and how much that will influence any attempt to negotiate well?



Well, it doesn't say much about the DUPs possible confidence in the Tories to do a good deal  Putting aside that I hate him though and being objective, he is a master politician and a better statesman than what the Tories seem to be able to muster. Strap yourself in, it's going to be a ride!  

Call me incredibly cynical though, I'm not entirely convinced that Farage is hated in the EU as much as the posturing and attacks between him and other EU leaders ever really demonstrate. They're all politicians and it goes with the territory, and then they go and have a drink in the bar afterwards.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2017)

And talking of Juncker...

Theresa May 'was urged to call the general election by Jean-Claude Juncker'



			
				Independent said:
			
		

> Theresa May was urged to call the general election by Jean-Claude Juncker, it has been reported.
> 
> The President of the European Commission apparently advised Ms May to call the election saying her 17-seat majority would not be enough during Brexit negotiations.
> 
> ...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 11, 2017)

Hahaha. This gets better by the hour.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 11, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> And talking of Juncker...
> 
> Theresa May 'was urged to call the general election by Jean-Claude Juncker'


Good grief


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 11, 2017)

That's fantastic


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> And talking of Juncker...
> 
> Theresa May 'was urged to call the general election by Jean-Claude Juncker'




Can't wait to see how the Express & Mail spin this "treacherous EU technocrats tricked May into calling snap election and letting the British public decide"


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

I hope he doesn't do himself an injury when he stabs her in the back. The last one he got was nasty.


Gove also campaigned against the peace process so fuck him doubly.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 11, 2017)

And the climate change denying shitstick is now minister for the environment


----------



## free spirit (Jun 11, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> And the climate change denying shitstick is now minister for the environment


I hope this coalition doesn't last the week out. That's a really dangerous move at a point when all our environmental regulations are to be reviewed during the brexit process.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 11, 2017)

free spirit said:


> I hope this coalition doesn't last the week out. That's a really dangerous move at a point when all our environmental regulations are to be reviewed during the brexit process.


Of course it will, they aren't that stupid they can't work together. They managed it for five years in coalition. They'll manage it here out of pure self interest. Peopel are far too optimistic at this point. we have a Tory government, Labour won't get anything done because they have too few seats even in their 'coalition of chaos'.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 11, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 109118



Of COURSE he's the fucking DUP!


----------



## free spirit (Jun 11, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Of course it will, they aren't that stupid they can't work together. They managed it for five years in coalition. They'll manage it here out of pure self interest. Peopel are far too optimistic at this point. we have a Tory government, Labour won't get anything done because they have too few seats even in their 'coalition of chaos'.


this is nothing like the coalition with the lib dems, they had a combined total of 363 MPs, this proposed minority government supported by the DUP will have a grand total of 328 MPs.

May's incredibly vulnerable, I doubt she'll last the week. The DUP haven't even agree to support her yet.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Of course it will, they aren't that stupid they can't work together. They managed it for five years in coalition. They'll manage it here out of pure self interest. Peopel are far too optimistic at this point. we have a Tory government, Labour won't get anything done because they have too few seats even in their 'coalition of chaos'.



A coalition with a not entirely unaligned party politically and a working majority, is rather different than a make-shift loose alliance with a party of differing political priorities and still only a majority of two.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 11, 2017)

free spirit said:


> I hope this coalition doesn't last the week out. That's a really dangerous move at a point when all our environmental regulations are to be reviewed during the brexit process.


And while the Trump 'administration' is leading their own charge away from environmental sanity.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 11, 2017)

free spirit said:


> this is nothing like the coalition with the lib dems, they had a combined total of 363 MPs, this proposed minority government supported by the DUP will have a grand total of 328 MPs.
> 
> May's incredibly vulnerable, I doubt she'll last the week. The DUP haven't even agree to support her yet.


They will, let's not pretend otherwise. Why wouldn't they?

she's meeting with the 1922 committee (their combined age, I assume) wherein she will have to abase herself before Azazael or something, but they've got noone else to run the show. They cannot possibly foist that wiff waff cunt BoJo onto us, surely? He's a laughing stock. Gove has been headed off with a cabinet position ruining the environment (or making it ready for foxhunting). Hammond perhaps?


----------



## andysays (Jun 11, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Of course it will, they aren't that stupid they can't work together. They managed it for five years in coalition. They'll manage it here out of pure self interest. Peopel are far too optimistic at this point. we have a Tory government, Labour won't get anything done because they have too few seats even in their 'coalition of chaos'.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 11, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> They will, let's not pretend otherwise. Why wouldn't they?
> 
> she's meeting with the 1922 committee (their combined age, I assume) wherein she will have to abase herself before Azazael or something, but they've got noone else to run the show. They cannot possibly foist that wiff waff cunt BoJo onto us, surely? He's a laughing stock. Gove has been headed off with a cabinet position ruining the environment (or making it ready for foxhunting). Hammond perhaps?


The DUP may support a tory government, just they may not support one led by May.

They can be kingmakers, why would they not use that to their advantage?

The DUP don't want to risk a hard land border with Ireland, and I suspect they're non too impressed with May's conduct either during the election or the way she's handled negotiations with them so far. It wouldn't be surprising to find that they didn't think she was the right person to be supporting in brexit negotiations.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 11, 2017)

andysays said:


>


You'd rather entertain dangerous naivete? That's ok, you don't have to read what I write.


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> she's meeting with the 1922 committee (their combined age, I assume)


Wouldn't that make their average age about 7 years old?


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 11, 2017)

free spirit said:


> The DUP may support a tory government, just they may not support one led by May.
> 
> They can be kingmakers, why would they not use that to their advantage?
> 
> The DUP don't want to risk a hard land border with Ireland, and I suspect they're non too impressed with May's conduct either during the election or the way she's handled negotiations with them so far. It wouldn't be surprising to find that they didn't think she was the right person to be supporting in brexit negotiations.


Ok, so a new leader and a DUP deal. What then?


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> but they've got noone else to run the show. They cannot possibly foist that wiff waff cunt BoJo onto us, surely? He's a laughing stock. Gove has been headed off with a cabinet position ruining the environment (or making it ready for foxhunting). Hammond perhaps?


Davis


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 11, 2017)

They can't do a deal with the DUP by the looks of things, it will massively affect the peace process in Northern Ireland.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 11, 2017)

New cabinet already springing leaks.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 11, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Stop bullying other posters you prick . She was just being polite and well mannered. Not like she baked me a flipping cake .


Since you don't bother to deny it can I take this as affirmation of scifisam's complaint against you


----------



## andysays (Jun 11, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> You'd rather entertain dangerous naivete? That's ok, you don't have to read what I write.



I'm not sure in what way you think I'm entertaining dangerous naivete - if you want me to respond to that suggestion you'll have to actually explain yourself.

What I doing ATM mostly is enjoying the enormous schadenfreude of the Tories continuing to fuck things up for themselves, not only by calling an entirely unnecessary election and then throwing away what just about everyone thought was a winning position to lose it, but now by attempting to cling to power by going into some sort of partnership with the DU fucking P, which, if it actually comes about, will lead to them being further discredited and diminished in the eyes of the British public.

Anyone who hates the Tories, as I do, as you claim to, should be celebrating these recent developments, not whining about May having to abase herself before Azazael, whatever that means.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2017)

Its beautiful


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

free spirit said:


> The DUP may support a tory government, just they may not support one led by May.
> 
> They can be kingmakers, why would they not use that to their advantage?
> 
> The DUP don't want to risk a hard land border with Ireland, and I suspect they're non too impressed with May's conduct either during the election or the way she's handled negotiations with them so far. It wouldn't be surprising to find that they didn't think she was the right person to be supporting in brexit negotiations.



They've accepted a shed load of money from a secret source which they don't have to reveal thanks to special legislation that keeps the wheels oiled up at Stormont . A massive sum that funded their Brexit advertising which was broadcast solely in the UK and not the north of Ireland . Basically they're a secret back door to discreetly launder funds for political lobbyists and interests . they are massively corrupt, it's in their DNA .  It's a fair assumption to make that whatever the DUPs stance is regarding Farage it's being determined for them by whoever this mystery donor is .

I think it's safe to call this blowback .


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 11, 2017)

Corax said:


> Davis


No chance


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 11, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> They can't do a deal with the DUP by the looks of things, it will massively affect the peace process in Northern Ireland.


how so?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 11, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> how so?


Good Friday Agreement. The British govt is supposed to remain neutral. They will have to tread massively carefully on this.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> how so?



Tory pact with the DUP could risk Northern Ireland peace process, says Enda Kenny

If you've not got me on ignore.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 11, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Good Friday Agreement. The British govt is supposed to remain neutral. They will have to tread massively carefully on this.


Has anyone asked her directly about this yet? I mean, it's just astonishing; I want to hear how on earth she justifies it?!


----------



## Raheem (Jun 11, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Has anyone asked her directly about this yet? I mean, it's just astonishing; I want to hear how on earth she justifies it?!



You don't really need to hear from her. If you've got the IT skills, it would probably be easy to write a bit of Java script that will predict exactly what she would say. 

"I'm very clear that that the Good Friday Agreement is a document that was signed and which many people have read, and the support of the DUP will provide the stability that the country needs in order to move forward with Brexit."

Betcha.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 11, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Has anyone asked her directly about this yet? I mean, it's just astonishing; I want to hear how on earth she justifies it?!


Well this is part of the constitutional mess that is the United Kingdom of GB and NI. They are supposed to remain neutral, but NI returns MPs to parliament in the UK but not in Ireland, so there's an inbuilt constitutional fudge to the GFA. 

No idea how it will play out now that that fudge has accidentally turned out to matter after all.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 11, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I don't think it's on him to deny it, though.
> 
> I would hope anyone posting anything like that here would be instantly permabanned. You're entitled to expect to be able to log in here and not read things like that, and I'm really sorry it made you feel shit. But it wasn't posted here. I didn't comment on it either way, for that reason. And tbh cross-board posts like that come across as shit-stirring to me.


So it was wrong of people to tell Melting Pot to go take a running jump. You'd welcome him back would you?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Its beautiful


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

Raheem said:


> You don't really need to hear from her. If you've got the IT skills, it would probably be easy to write a bit of Java script that will predict exactly what she would say.
> 
> "I'm very clear that that the Good Friday Agreement is a document that was signed and which many people have read, and the support of the DUP will provide the stability that the country needs in order to move forward with Brexit."
> 
> Betcha.


You forgot to include something about _*getting down to work*_ on securing a peaceful future etc.

Getting down to work is her new strong and stable, I think.


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> how so?



Stormont assembly is on hold as SF won't deal with Arlene Foster due to the RHI scandal

Q&A: What is the Northern Ireland ‘cash for ash’ scheme?

Terms of the good friday agreement are that there must be power sharing in NI or direct rule from Westminister. Deadline is the 26th of June.


----------



## Voley (Jun 11, 2017)

Corax said:


> You forgot to include something about _*getting down to work*_ on securing a peaceful future etc.
> 
> Getting down to work is her new strong and stable, I think.


I heard 'continuity' in her last blurb. I think she might go with that for a bit.


----------



## agricola (Jun 11, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well this is part of the constitutional mess that is the United Kingdom of GB and NI. They are supposed to remain neutral, but NI returns MPs to parliament in the UK but not in Ireland, so there's an inbuilt constitutional fudge to the GFA.
> 
> No idea how it will play out now that that fudge has accidentally turned out to matter after all.



The only way this could ever work is to give the same deal that the DUP got to Sinn Fein, and extend the courtesy to the other parties in the Assembly who don't have MPs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2017)

8den said:


> Terms of the good friday agreement are that there must be power sharing in NI or direct rule from Westminister. Deadline is the 26th of June.



wouldn't the DUP be quite content with direct rule by a government that they have a hand in, rather than power sharing with SF?

or isn't it as simple as that?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 11, 2017)

Got to go to bed, but a reference was made earlier up that Gove is a climate change denier? 

Missed that up to now. Quick link welcomed by someone who knows who's better informed. Thanks


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Missed that up to now. Quick link welcomed by someone who knows who's better informed. Thanks



all i can find is that (when doing education) he wanted to remove references to climate change from the national curriculum.  guardian report here


----------



## free spirit (Jun 11, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Got to go to bed, but a reference was made earlier up that Gove is a climate change denier?
> 
> Missed that up to now. Quick link welcomed by someone who knows who's better informed. Thanks


he's not quite in that category, I think he's mostly confused. He tried to remove climate change from the geography curriculum, but now describes himself as something like a soft green. His leave campaign was working from the same offices as Nigel Lawson's climate change denial outfit and shared some of the same funders though so...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2017)

free spirit said:


> but now describes himself as something like a soft green



while everyone else describes him as a pob faced cunt


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 11, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> New cabinet already springing leaks.


Ha, I suspected this was based on something real!

It's almost as fucking ridiculous!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 11, 2017)

All Hail the Snoopers Charter!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ha, I suspected this was based on something real!
> 
> It's almost as fucking ridiculous!




Leaked by Boris himself perhaps? Nothing says 'I'm going to stab you in the back' like loud and proud Tory loyalty.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2017)

free spirit said:


> describes himself as something like a soft green


behold....


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> wouldn't the DUP be quite content with direct rule by a government that they have a hand in, rather than power sharing with SF?
> 
> or isn't it as simple as that?



Well for starts it's not just the DUP aren't the only party in government, and if the assembly stalls and Sinn Fein see Westminister rule directly influenced by hardline Unionists, you have the potential for a situation that sees elements within Republicans kick off things kick off again. 


Things are already simmering along quite badly at the moment. 

Three men in custody after bomb found on Dublin’s northside


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ha, I suspected this was based on something real!
> 
> It's almost as fucking ridiculous!




Thats not Boris Johnson there's no typos or gaffs for a start.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 12, 2017)

8den said:


> Thats not Boris Johnson there's no typos or gaffs for a start.



Maybe he was sensible enough to crop out the barrage of racist memes that preceded that bit?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> how so?


As has been pointed out several times, the UK government is supposed to be a neutral mediator. If they enter into any arrangement with the DUP they're not neutral.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 12, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Leaked by Boris himself perhaps? Nothing says 'I'm going to stab you in the back' like loud and proud Tory loyalty.



Reminiscent of his support for Cameron after the Brexit vote. Yeah, this is not simply a random leak.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## squirrelp (Jun 12, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> As has been pointed out several times, the UK government is supposed to be a neutral mediator. If they enter into any arrangement with the DUP they're not neutral.


The DUP could in theory win the election themselves were they to field more candidates: what would happen then?


----------



## Smangus (Jun 12, 2017)

The Mirror story Brightened up my morning there.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)

Smangus said:


> The Mirror story Brightened up my morning there.


There is lots to enjoy there


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)

Boris writing for The S*n about the Tory victory in Clwyd South.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 12, 2017)

Raheem said:


> You don't really need to hear from her. If you've got the IT skills, it would probably be easy to write a bit of Java script that will predict exactly what she would say.
> 
> "I'm very clear that that the Good Friday Agreement is a document that was signed and which many people have read, and the support of the DUP will provide the stability that the country needs in order to move forward with Brexit."
> 
> Betcha.


That's giving her some serious fucking credit.

"I'm very clear that NullPointerException is a object.toString()"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 109137



: ohdearhowsadnevermind : smiley


----------



## teqniq (Jun 12, 2017)

This would be a big mistake imo

Jeremy Corbyn should keep his shadow cabinet together, John McDonnell warns



> Jeremy Corbyn should keep his “winning team” in the shadow cabinet together and not allow those who resigned from front bench positions to return, John McDonnell has warned.
> 
> The shadow Chancellor said the current Labour front bench had unexpectedly won votes across the country and should be kept together....
> ...
> Mr McDonnell’s warning comes as the likes of Chuka Umunna, Angela Eagle and Yvette Cooper all made it clear they were willing to return to the front bench.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2017)

why?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 12, 2017)

Because they are a snakes. Refused to serve under him but now the boot is on the other foot with Labour doing much better than most expected they want to return to the front bench? Fuck 'em. Tbf I am surprised you are even asking the question.


----------



## newbie (Jun 12, 2017)

They're going to be plotting anyway and are probably safer inside the tent than outside.  Somebody is going to have to be shadow Home Secretary, there may be other posts available as well. So a reshuffle is necessary and there's no reason why Kendall or Eagle shouldn't become junior shadow for transport or agriculture or something.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 12, 2017)

newbie said:


> there's no reason why Kendall or Eagle shouldn't become junior shadow for transport or agriculture or something.


Cruel, so very cruel


----------



## teqniq (Jun 12, 2017)

newbie said:


> They're going to be plotting anyway and are probably safer inside the tent than outside.  Somebody is going to have to be shadow Home Secretary, there may be other posts available as well. So a reshuffle is necessary and there's no reason why Kendall or Eagle shouldn't become junior shadow for transport or agriculture or something.


I suppose the 'keep your enemies closer' argument has some merit but even so...


----------



## newbie (Jun 12, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Cruel, so very cruel


nah, it would show magnanimity, generosity and inclusivity


----------



## Cid (Jun 12, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Because they are a snakes. Refused to serve under him but now the boot is on the other foot with Labour doing much better than most expected they want to return to the front bench? Fuck 'em. Tbf I am surprised you are even asking the question.



You didn't really make it clear that the 'big mistake' was breaking up the current SC, rather than the premise of the article.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 12, 2017)

newbie said:


> nah, it would show magnanimity, generosity and inclusivity


I meant* cruel to whoever is the shadow cabinet member for said brief(s).

* no I didn't


----------



## newbie (Jun 12, 2017)

teqniq said:


> I suppose the 'keep your enemies closer' argument has some merit but even so...


they're all professional politicians, including Corbyn, with opponents on the opposite benches and the bitterest of enemies all around. They have to be able to sniff which way the wind has blown, even if they can't predict which way it will blow next. They have to form alliances and coalitions with their enemies in order to progress, and they've been learning how to best do that since they first stood for a parish council.  If this government lasts long enough the Labour Party will start re-selection processes when the new boundaries kick in.  They all have to be realists.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Because they are a snakes. Refused to serve under him but now the boot is on the other foot with Labour doing much better than most expected they want to return to the front bench? Fuck 'em. Tbf I am surprised you are even asking the question.


The story you were quoting was talking about keeping the current shadow cabinet together?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2017)

Bit of food for thought on rise in electoral turnout . Summary students , ex students and diversity ( although the author is in a discussion about what this means in practise) were the drivers behind rise in turnout.
Britain’s divide: Diversity key to turnout rises? – Paula Surridge – Medium


----------



## teqniq (Jun 12, 2017)

Cid said:


> You didn't really make it clear that the 'big mistake' was breaking up the current SC, rather than the premise of the article.





killer b said:


> The story you were quoting was talking about keeping the current shadow cabinet together?



Ah I _see._I thought it was clear what I (and John McDonnell) was getting at from the last line of the quote:



> Mr McDonnell’s warning comes as the likes of Chuka Umunna, Angela Eagle and Yvette Cooper all made it clear they were willing to return to the front bench.


----------



## newbie (Jun 12, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Bit of food for thought on rise in electoral turnout . Summary students , ex students and diversity ( although the author is in a discussion about what this means in practise) were the drivers behind rise in turnout.
> Britain’s divide: Diversity key to turnout rises? – Paula Surridge – Medium


I'm sure what she's written means something to somebody but she hasn't said where her figures come from, except the 2011 census when the newest crop of voters would have been 12 years old.

there are no comments, where is she in discussion about this article?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 12, 2017)

teqniq said:


> I suppose the 'keep your enemies closer' argument has some merit but even so...


"Better to have them in the tent pissing out, than outside the tent pissing in". But you'd want to keep a VERY close eye on them...perhaps each one would require a "minder"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2017)

existentialist said:


> "Better to have them in the tent pissing out, than outside the tent pissing in". But you'd want to keep a VERY close eye on them...perhaps each one would require a "minder"


----------



## teqniq (Jun 12, 2017)

existentialist said:


> "Better to have them in the tent pissing out, than outside the tent pissing in". But you'd want to keep a VERY close eye on them...perhaps each one would require a "minder"


All their pissing in with the help of the press didn't do them much good though did it? I really wouldn't give them the time of day if it was me but the same article has Corbyn reaching out with an olive branch towards the end.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2017)

wouldn't trust kendall to manage my float at a car boot sale, 4.5% lol


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 12, 2017)

So when's the next PMQs likely to be? My parliamentary procedure ain't what it used to be. Could be interesting...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2017)

They should put Arlene Foster up against the Corb. Show us all what we've been missing that the people of northern ireland have enjoyed


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)

What time is the 'leader' sitting down with the 1922 committee today? 
Suspect it may be a long and difficult meeting


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> What time is the 'leader' sitting down with the 1922 committee today?
> Suspect it may be a long and difficult meeting


I dunno, how long does it take to say "you're fucked"?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I dunno, how long does it take to say "you're fucked"?


In politics it takes a long time


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> In politics it takes a long time


So... a week?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> In politics it takes a long time


Oh, I dunno. I think a lot of people were saying "you're fucked" to May on Election Friday without even saying anything. Including Tory MPs.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> So... a week?


Could be


----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2017)

newbie said:


> They're going to be plotting anyway and are probably safer inside the tent than outside.  Somebody is going to have to be shadow Home Secretary, there may be other posts available as well. So a reshuffle is necessary and there's no reason why Kendall or Eagle shouldn't become junior shadow for transport or agriculture or something.



Cooper is the only one who should get a proper job (Abbott's), but the rest should be made to take the little jobs.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)

Some more uncertainty 

General election: Queen's Speech delayed - BBC News


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2017)

agricola said:


> Cooper is the only one who should get a proper job (Abbott's).


why?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Some more uncertainty
> 
> General election: Queen's Speech delayed - BBC News


They're fucked.


----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2017)

killer b said:


> why?



Because she'd do a better job, and also because of that nonsense over the last weekend of the election where Abbott seemed to go off on her own a bit.  Abbott was a much better Shadow Health Secretary than she was as a Shadow Home one; I'd move her back there.


----------



## Corax (Jun 12, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> They should put Arlene Foster up against the Corb. Show us all what we've been missing that the people of northern ireland have enjoyed


She's not an MP though...


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2017)

agricola said:


> Because she'd do a better job, and also because of that nonsense over the last weekend of the election where Abbott seemed to go off on her own a bit.  Abbott was a much better Shadow Health Secretary than she was as a Shadow Home one; I'd move her back there.


I wasn't questioning moving Abbott, I was asking why give Cooper the job? _She'll do it better than Abbott _is a low bar. Plenty of loyal MPs who'd do it better too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2017)

killer b said:


> I wasn't questioning moving Abbott, I was asking why give Cooper the job? _She'll do it better than Abbott _is a low bar. Plenty of loyal MPs who'd do it better too.



I don't think that there are that many, at least ones that you could clearly say would deserve a promotion based on how they have performed lately - Gardiner is the only one that springs immediately to mind, and he would be more useful where he is given the looming negotiations.  Cooper has experience of doing the job before, and its a lot easier to make the case for her being brought back in a senior role than it is for any of the other opposition.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

I think Keir Starmer would be a good shadow home secretary.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2017)

agricola said:


> I don't think that there are that many, at least ones that you could clearly say would deserve a promotion based on how they have performed lately - Gardiner is the only one that springs immediately to mind, and he would be more useful where he is given the looming negotiations.  Cooper has experience of doing the job before, and its a lot easier to make the case for her being brought back in a senior role than it is for any of the other opposition.


Fuck her. The first thing she said on election night once it turned out they were all wrong was 'give me Diane Abbott's job.' She can eat it.


----------



## magneze (Jun 12, 2017)

agricola said:


> Cooper is the only one who should get a proper job (Abbott's), but the rest should be made to take the little jobs.


Dunno about that,  promote Gardiner to Home Secretary. He deserves it. Really impressed by him.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 12, 2017)

I was quite amused by Chris Leslie's musings on whether he'd deign to be in the shadow cabinet. I'm sure they'll be desperate to have him back based on his ten minutes seat warming as shadow chancellor.


----------



## magneze (Jun 12, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I was quite amused by Chris Leslie's musings on whether he'd deign to be in the shadow cabinet. I'm sure they'll be desperate to have him back based on his ten minutes seat warming as shadow chancellor.


He was shit at it too.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 12, 2017)

BBC reports that a reason given for the delay in the Queen's Speech is that it has to be written on goat's skin which takes a week to dry  But I thought they'd moved to high quality paper these days?

Not sure who they're trying to kid tbh


----------



## A380 (Jun 12, 2017)

S☼I said:


> BBC reports that a reason given for the delay in the Queen's Speech is that it has to be written on goat's skin...
> 
> Not sure who they're trying to kid tbh



I like what you did there.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 12, 2017)

Perhaps the DUP misunderstood when they said it has to be written on the skin of billy.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm enjoying this whole farce. maybe at my age I've finally learned not to look back in Angora

/(mohair) coat


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2017)

S☼I said:


> BBC reports that a reason given for the delay in the Queen's Speech is that it has to be written on goat's skin which takes a week to dry  But I thought they'd moved to high quality paper these days?
> 
> Not sure who they're trying to kid tbh


Its vellum, or parchment. The illiterates. And I can see some for sale on ebay lol


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 12, 2017)

The Beeb is crap, lol. Links to a 2013 Nick Robinson article where he corrects himself and explains how it ISN'T goatskin.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

S☼I said:


> The Beeb is crap, lol. Links to a 2013 Nick Robinson article where he corrects himself and explains how it ISN'T goatskin.
> View attachment 109165


'The goatskin complication' - suggests the modernisers may not be winning out in the tory party.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

Actually, they might run with this: all future ballot papers to be written in Latin and similar archaisms. Theresa May would like to see the return of Spud U Like, to make campaigning easier than these horrid modern 'chips'.


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wilf said:


> 'The goatskin complication' - suggests the modernisers may not be winning out in the tory party.


Also a middling Robert Ludlum thriller from 1981.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

Santino said:


> Also a middling Robert Ludlum thriller from 1981.


'Diane Abbot plays an operative who has lost her memory...'


----------



## magneze (Jun 12, 2017)

S☼I said:


> BBC reports that a reason given for the delay in the Queen's Speech is that it has to be written on goat's skin which takes a week to dry  But I thought they'd moved to high quality paper these days?
> 
> Not sure who they're trying to kid tbh


I heard that someone ran through the field with the goats in and scared them all.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Jun 12, 2017)

Just when you thought it couldn't get any more bizarre.


----------



## Corax (Jun 12, 2017)

killer b said:


> Fuck her. The first thing she said on election night once it turned out they were all wrong was 'give me Diane Abbott's job.' She can eat it.


I'm torn.  On one hand she has a reputation as a good 'parliamentarian'... on the other hand, she's all that's wrong with the world.


----------



## mather (Jun 12, 2017)

Corax said:


> I'm torn.  On one hand she has a reputation as a good 'parliamentarian'... on the other hand, she's all that's wrong with the world.



I'm not, Cooper and other New Labour types presided over the biggest decline in popular support (especially amongst it's working class base) the Labour Party ever suffered, they represent a failed politics that is no longer relevant to this day and age. Ironically, it was never Corbyn who was out of date despite all the nonsense about him wanting to take us back to the 1970s, it is New Labour which is out of date.


----------



## Corax (Jun 12, 2017)

mather said:


> I'm not, Cooper and other New Labour types presided over the biggest decline in popular support (especially amongst it's working class base) the Labour Party ever suffered, they represent a failed politics that is no longer relevant to this day and age. Ironically, it was never Corbyn who was out of date despite all the nonsense about him wanting to take us back to the 1970s, it is New Labour which is out of date.


Maybe - but on the other hand, her husband did a funny dance on _Strictly_.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> What time is the 'leader' sitting down with the 1922 committee today?
> Suspect it may be a long and difficult meeting


Ah  

A meeting of the Conservative Party's influential backbench 1922 committee - in effect all Conservative backbenchers - has been brought forward by 24 hours to 17:00 BST on Monday.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2017)

S☼I said:


> BBC reports that a reason given for the delay in the Queen's Speech is that it has to be written on goat's skin which takes a week to dry  But I thought they'd moved to high quality paper these days?
> 
> Not sure who they're trying to kid tbh



nanny state gone mad...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Ah
> 
> A meeting of the Conservative Party's influential backbench 1922 committee - in effect all Conservative backbenchers - has been brought forward by 24 hours to 17:00 BST on Monday.


What is the sound of one hand not banging on a desk?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> nanny state gone mad...


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 12, 2017)

Wilf said:


> What is the sound of one hand not banging on a desk?



Something like the reception Blair got off the Women's Institute, lets hope.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Ah
> 
> A meeting of the Conservative Party's influential backbench 1922 committee - in effect all Conservative backbenchers - has been brought forward by 24 hours to 17:00 BST on Monday.


"Right, everyone's here, let's make a start. Oh, hang on, where's Gavin Barwell? Oh, and Julian Brazier - and a couple of others. Are they on their way?"
- they lost their fucking seat, because of you.
"Ah, yes, sorry I forgot. Anyway, I'm sure you all agree on the need to pull together and focus on the job in hand?"
- *stony silence*


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

eoin_k said:


> Something like the reception Blair got off the Women's Institute, lets hope.


"Hi, erm, y'know - you guys. Tough crowd!"


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

Not sure it's his best, but still pretty good - David Squires on T'resa:
David Squires on … Theresa May's deal with the DUP


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice article: 

Theresa May: The prisoner of No 10 - BBC News


> Mrs May has been broken on the electoral wheel but is forced to stand on splintered limbs, grimacing through the pain, for the sake of her party's chance to cling to office. She is like a medieval monarch, captured by her barons, shorn of the advisers she loved and trusted, allowed one old close friend to minister cold comfort. The government is stable as a two-legged stool, and she is sapped of strength, weakened by the demands of her colleagues.
> 
> I have spoken to no Conservative who thinks she can last more than two years - many say six months, some a few days. What's worse, they openly admit they don't know how long she can cling on, or what would be the trigger that pulls the trap.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 12, 2017)

It's... interesting how they have managed to form a minority government without an agreement in place. I guess the number stack up so that a coalition without the Conservatives is inconceivable, but I'm still surprised that the Queen signed them off as her new government before they had cut their deal with the DUP to get their budget through and whatnot..


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

eoin_k said:


> It's... interesting how they have managed to form a minority government without an agreement in place. I guess the number stack up so that a coalition without the Conservatives is inconceivable, but I'm still surprised that the Queen signed them off as her new government before they had cut their deal with the DUP to get their budget through and whatnot..


Yep, she was at the palace the morning after iirc, even before she started getting positive noises from the dup. I thought the term was something like 'be given a chance to form a government', which she clearly hadn't done at that point.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2017)

eoin_k said:


> It's... interesting how they have managed to form a minority government without an agreement in place. I guess the number stack up so that a coalition without the Conservatives is inconceivable, but I'm still surprised that the Queen signed them off as her new government before they had cut their deal with the DUP to get their budget through and whatnot..


when was the last time a king or queen said 'fuck off and come back when you've got the numbers'?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> when was the last time a king or queen said 'fuck off and come back when you've got the numbers'?


Agincourt?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

Scottish Conservative leader Ruth Davidson storms out of interview over DUP gay rights question
Ruth Davidson walks out of an interview on the dup and lgbt rights. All going smoothly.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 12, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> when was the last time a king or queen said 'fuck off and come back when you've got the numbers'?



Was Labour described as 'the Government' when Brown was hanging on after the election, but before the coalition took over?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Scottish Conservative leader Ruth Davidson storms out of interview over DUP gay rights question
> Ruth Davidson walks out of an interview on the dup and lgbt rights. All going smoothly.


Outstanding stuff  

More good press for the party


----------



## xenon (Jun 12, 2017)

Apparently the Tories have a majority of three without needing the DUP. According to Andrew O'Neill. Yes I kno.  He arrived at that figure by discounting the speaker and deputy speakers. Can any Parliament nerds confirm this?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

eoin_k said:


> Was Labour described as 'the Government' when Brown was hanging on after the election, but before the coalition took over?


From memory, despite a couple of indirect chats with the Libdems over the weekend he didn't actually try to form a government.  Presume he went to the palace to resign and then Cameron scuttled in. But until his resignation, yes, he was still PM.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

xenon said:


> Apparently the Tories have a majority of three without needing the DUP. According to Andrew O'Neill. Yes I kno.  He arrived at that figure by discounting the speaker and deputy speakers. Can any Parliament nerds confirm this?


If that means removing the dup from the equation on _either_ side (  ), yes, though I get it at 2.  However, in the thought experiment of the dup joining labour et al, no. The Lab + everybody else who isn't a tory comes in at about 325.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 12, 2017)

The Tories are on 318. 322 used to be the magic number, which doesn't take the deputy speaker into account. Sinn Fein have gained three seats, which changes the balance of power slightly, but not that much.


----------



## xenon (Jun 12, 2017)

Ah yes of course. He's just discounted them totally.  

 Got it ta.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 12, 2017)

If May can't negotiate an agreement with the DUP I can't wait for Brexit talks to get going.


----------



## PaoloSanchez (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Raheem (Jun 12, 2017)

If the DUP were to abstain, then that would make the magic number 317. So the Tories would have technically have a working majority of two. If you take the deputy speakers into account, that's one less Tory and two less Labour, so the majority is three.

BUT that's not "without the DUP". It would involve the DUP agreeing to abstain on confidence and supply motions.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 109182


'Banging on desks', the DUP won't like that!


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 12, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> when was the last time a king or queen said 'fuck off and come back when you've got the numbers'?



Probably about 1687 (James ll)?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 12, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> If May can't negotiate an agreement with the DUP I can't wait for Brexit talks to get going.



From what I read earlier today, negotiations have been put on hold for year.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jun 12, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> You're mates ..or more likely a story you simply made up ...is talking utter bollocks as regards immigration . Utter bollocks . The " dissidents " have an extensive list of very serious issues and grievances  as long as your arm to go after Sinn Fein with and that's most definitely not one of them . Not least because there are hardly any people whatsoever from ethnic minorities living in nationalist districts of Belfast because of the utterly chronic housing shortage .so there's virtually nobody for any passing opportunist to scapegoat.
> 
> Those areas are bursting at the seams as theyve been hemmed in for decades behind peace walls and roads like the westlink that were built with military inspired segregation and security planning to the fore , like in Palestine . To deliberately corral entire districts and militarily control them leaving zero room for any expansion..and that was decades ago . Districts that had chronic housing shortages even well before that thanks to systemic discrimination .
> 
> ...


My you sound like the Stickies from back in the day. It may shock you but I think there may still be some less than perfected humans in West Belfast. Ask some immigrants their opinion. I recall a few decidedly skeptical comments from them in the press about there being much difference in the relative tolerance of the two communities. That surprised me a little as my side definitely has a problem of Trumpian proportions. There's at least an aspiration to put a cork on these things amongst Republicans. DUP types who have never laid eyes on a Muslim are apt to go all creeping Sharia on you at the mention of hummus.


----------



## A380 (Jun 12, 2017)

PaoloSanchez said:


>



However many times this happens it never gets old.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 12, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> From what I read earlier today, negotiations have been put on hold for year.


Can't wait to see the UKIP/Daily Express response to that


----------



## gosub (Jun 12, 2017)

can we have a new thread if we have another election in October?


----------



## belboid (Jun 12, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> From what I read earlier today, negotiations have been put on hold for year.


Naah, they said that would happen if May insisted on divorce and trade discussions happening simultaneously. May backed down.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen Bush reminds us that the terms of the fixed term parliament act mean that a Queen's Speech is no longer a confidence vote (which makes unseating the fuckers a little more difficult).

There's something everyone has missed about the DUP and the Fixed Term Parliaments Act

The slenderness of the tory/DUP majority also means that it isn't just the DUP who have a great deal of sway - anyone who can get a bloc of more that half a dozen or so Tory MPs to back them can use the tiny majority to lever concessions out of the government. This is presumably is behind the delay on the queen's speech - actually cobbling together something that will win the support of all the factions. Hopefully they'll struggle.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2017)

also.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 12, 2017)

gosub said:


> can we have a new thread if we have another election in October?



We'd need one as I'd report this one for having a misleading title


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

killer b said:


> also.
> 
> View attachment 109186


"The Scrivener's fucked off on his holidays"


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

May tells Tory MPs: 'I got us into this mess and I'm going to get us out of it'
Fuck me:



> A senior MP at the meeting of the party’s 1922 committee described the prime minister as “contrite and genuine but not on her knees” as she repeatedly apologised for the election result that cost her party its majority. “There was was none of the Maybot,” added the MP, arguing that the Tory leader’s response had taken away the sense of a leadership battle....
> “*She was very concerned about people who have lost their seats, the party is going to help them, some of them are in dire financial situations*. She did say sorry, several times. She apologised for colleagues losing their seat, for making the call about the early election.”


 From the fucking party who brought us the bedroom tax, austerity and has murdered numerous disabled people. The fucking cunt. Astonishing! Corbyn, get right on that fucking quote.


----------



## A380 (Jun 12, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> We'd need one as I'd report this one for having a misleading title


Everyones a critic. Next time I'll leave it to the hippies and there'll be about 20 different results threads...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

“*She was very concerned about people who have lost their seats, the party is going to help them, some of them are in dire financial situations"

Fucking, fucking, FUCKING hell! *


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2017)

Slightly off topic but interesting story nonetheless.


----------



## newbie (Jun 12, 2017)

Wilf said:


> “*She was very concerned about people who have lost their seats, the party is going to help them, some of them are in dire financial situations*.


Why? aren't they the party of fiscal responsibility?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2017)

Wilf said:


> “*She was very concerned about people who have lost their seats, the party is going to help them, some of them are in dire financial situations"
> 
> Fucking, fucking, FUCKING hell! *


something tells me their definition of dire financial straits may differ from our own.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> something tells me their definition of dire financial straits may differ from our own.


The average chap on the Clapham Omnibus wouldn't want ex-MPs to have to clear their own wisteria.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2017)

Wilf said:


> The average chap on the Clapham Omnibus wouldn't want ex-MPs to have to clear their own wisteria.


No indeed, the acotco would rather they were worked to death digging canals on a remote island.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

*THE FUCKING CUNTS! *


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2017)

Wilf said:


> The average chap on the Clapham Omnibus wouldn't want ex-MPs to have to clear their own wisteria.


we saw the same thing in the brief post election interview she did saying these people _didn't deserve_ to lose their seats. Entitlement. We all know their version of skint is worrying about maintaining the payments on a fourth property while paying for the kids private schooling.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm so furious I feel like shouting *Angela Eagle aaaaagh!*


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> we saw the same thing in the brief post election interview she did saying these people _didn't deserve_ to lose their seats. Entitlement. We all know their version of skint is worrying about maintaining the payments on a fourth property while paying for the kids private schooling.


"Following the loss of my seat and catastrophic drop in unearned income, sob, young Gerald was forced to play the Eton Wall Game in his undercrackers"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 109182


"Brief but not sustained" - "_but"_...?


----------



## chilango (Jun 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 109182



What the fuck is this boarding school shite? What were they bashing under their desks eh?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 12, 2017)

Wilf said:


> “*She was very concerned about people who have lost their seats, the party is going to help them, some of them are in dire financial situations"
> 
> Fucking, fucking, FUCKING hell! *



I'll email them a list of food banks they can access. Quite a lot around these days. 
Unfuckingcuntingbelievable


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2017)

Wilf said:


> I'm so furious I feel like shouting *Angela Eagle aaaaagh!*


There are two o's in shoot


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> we saw the same thing in the brief post election interview she did saying these people _didn't deserve_ to lose their seats. Entitlement. We all know their version of skint is worrying about maintaining the payments on a fourth property while paying for the kids private schooling.


They deserved to lose a dam' sight more than just their seats


----------



## gosub (Jun 12, 2017)

Wilf said:


> The average chap on the Clapham Omnibus wouldn't want ex-MPs to have to clear their own wisteria.



I caught a bus to Clapham once, the school kids on it wouldn't know what wisteria was


----------



## PaoloSanchez (Jun 12, 2017)

A380 said:


> However many times this happens it never gets old.


I imagine that Mr and Mrs Hunt might be rolling their eyes each time they hear it.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'll email them a list of food banks they can access. Quite a lot around these days.
> Unfuckingcuntingbelievable


There was something about the timing of her focusing the financial losses of her MP's, the lack of self awareness, that got me as mad as I've been about anything in the last few months, even the sight of her hobnobbing with the fucking Saudis. Not entirely sure why, maybe that it's just a perfect illustration of how they think differently about them and us - literally - and _talk_ about them and us when nobody is listening.  It was there in the MPs expenses just as much, cracking down on benefit cheats while the cunts robbed us dry.  The amazing thing is that at the end of the guardian report it says:



> Leaving the committee room, *MPs described May’s response as “emotionally intelligent*” given how she had been criticised for not mentioning the colleagues who had lost their seats in her first appearance after the election as she entered Downing Street


.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2017)

Wilf said:


> May tells Tory MPs: 'I got us into this mess and I'm going to get us out of it'
> Fuck me:
> 
> From the fucking party who brought us the bedroom tax, austerity and has murdered numerous disabled people. The fucking cunt. Astonishing! Corbyn, get right on that fucking quote.



i hope someone shops them to the dole for having undeclared income


----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2017)

magneze said:


> Dunno about that,  promote Gardiner to Home Secretary. He deserves it. Really impressed by him.



So am I, but he will probably have more chance to shine responding to the Brexit negotiations and he will keep Starmer honest there as well.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i hope someone shops them to the dole for having undeclared income


If the former leader of the libdems doesn't get back into his old lobbying job, I foresee him writing *I NICK CLEGG!* on a job centre wall.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Beat me to it. Not convinced that social media is going to shift that, it's going to have to be activity in communities and the problem is that in many the Council is Labour. I'm still convinced that the working class need an independent voice.



Absolutely.  Local authorities under Labour control are a massive problem, as so many elected members are from the Labour right, and still blindly enforcing the Blairite philosophy.  Resolving that will take time, if it happens at all, so an independent left voice - and one untainted by the "usual suspects" associated with the SWP and AWL, hopefully - is necessary.  A left voice that is of and for the grass roots.  Not another vehicle for the liberal left.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 12, 2017)

If we are going to have another election, lets have it on the 26 October. A hundred years since the winter palace was stormed ( well ,walked into, but lets not remove the romance from the action)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> David Gauke replaces Damien Green as DWP fuhrer.
> 
> Not sure if that's worse, but it's by no means better. He's a cunt.



It's worse.  Gauke has been the hand holding the knife on a lot of the coalition's Treasury-based decisions.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

George Bridges resigns as Brexit minister - has the unravelling begun? | Coffee House


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

Classy Tory response


----------



## emanymton (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Classy Tory response
> 
> View attachment 109215


To be fair, he is right.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

emanymton said:


> To be fair, he is right.


Better ways of making a point. Especially if that is your job and your party you are speaking for.


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> George Bridges resigns as Brexit minister - has the unravelling begun? | Coffee House


so.. two of the 4 Brexit Ministers have just gone (one sacked the other resigned) just before talks are supposed to begin in a few days time. A shambles of epic proportions, makes me proud to be British.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## newbie (Jun 13, 2017)

emanymton said:


> To be fair, he is right.


at the moment it's not, it's an assumption May made before going to visit Brenda last Friday.  But when Foster has told May the terms under which she will be allowed to operate, then it will be a coalition.


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2017)

Confession of total ignorance please don't laugh:
I don't understand the whole thing of this 'supply and confidence' deal they're trying to hammer out, basically buying the votes of the ten DUP members.
Why can't the MPS in the room just vote on each proposal as they see fit why do they have to form these groups and agree to support each other in blocks like this - I mean what would be so bad about just not doing this, so that if a proposal doesn't get the support of the majority of MPs then it fails?


----------



## moochedit (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 109216 View attachment 109217



so when they lose their seats it's treated like "redundancy" even though they have been "sacked" really?


----------



## newbie (Jun 13, 2017)

bimble said:


> Confession of total ignorance please don't laugh:
> I don't understand the whole thing of this 'supply and confidence' deal they're trying to hammer out, basically buying the votes of the ten DUP members.
> Why can't the MPS in the room just vote on each proposal as they see fit why do they have to form these groups and agree to support each other in blocks like this - I mean what would be so bad about just not not doing this, so that if a proposal doesn't get the support of the majority of MPs then it fails?


Most continental countries seem to operate on coalitions, often with minority parties in the lead.  Merkel is propped up by something akin to Tories (CDU), Labour (SPD) plus socially conservative CSU.  One reason they think May was barking to call an election.  But that's not the Bratish way.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Better ways of making a point. Especially if that is your job and your party you are speaking for.


I like to think it means he is feeling rather a lot of stress at the moment.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 13, 2017)

bimble said:


> Confession of total ignorance please don't laugh:
> I don't understand the whole thing of this 'supply and confidence' deal they're trying to hammer out, basically buying the votes of the ten DUP members.
> Why can't the MPS in the room just vote on each proposal as they see fit why do they have to form these groups and agree to support each other in blocks like this - I mean what would be so bad about just not doing this, so that if a proposal doesn't get the support of the majority of MPs then it fails?



Good grief woman, how much democracy do you want?

The Whips aren't called Whips for nothing.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I like to think it means he is feeling rather a lot of stress at the moment.


Makes the public worry about what is being said out of sight.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

In law, if May can’t pass #QueensSpeech, #Corbyn AUTOMATICALLY becomes PM


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2017)

still pending..


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

Has Ken Clarke said much?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> In law, if May can’t pass #QueensSpeech, #Corbyn AUTOMATICALLY becomes PM


Please note I am sharing this but not sure of the facts here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Has Ken Clarke said much?


Can never understand a word he says with that cigar stuck in his mouth


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

bimble said:


> View attachment 109219
> still pending..


Perhaps you should have gone each way


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Perhaps you should have gone each way


Where would be the fun in that? (and TM was only going to win me £1)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

bimble said:


> Where would be the fun in that? (and TM was only going to win me £1)


Yeh well corbo's not won you a stack of money, has he? You should have stuck a score onto him to place.


----------



## newbie (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> In law, if May can’t pass #QueensSpeech, #Corbyn AUTOMATICALLY becomes PM


yes. There's a strong suspicion, though, that the electorate will punish anyone who voluntarily calls/forces yet another election. On that basis it's in the interests of Labour to let the Tories suffer for the next few months, ie could they abstain on the QS?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

newbie said:


> yes. There's a strong suspicion, though, that the electorate will punish anyone who voluntarily calls/forces yet another election. On that basis it's in the interests of Labour to let the Tories suffer for the next few months, ie could they abstain on the QS?


If the tories abstain it's all up for that nefandous party


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh well corbo's not won you a stack of money, has he? You should have stuck a score onto him to place.


Ye I have absolutely no clue what i'm doing, don't even know what your post means. In a way I hope i lose my tenner to avoid any slippery slopes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

bimble said:


> Ye I have absolutely no clue what i'm doing, don't even know what your post means. In a way I hope i lose my tenner to avoid any slippery slopes.


If you bet each way it means if the object of your bet comes 1, 2 or 3 you win a quarter of the odds you had for them to come first, good for uncertainty.


----------



## newbie (Jun 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> If the tories abstain it's all up for that nefandous party


I meant could Labour abstain, leave May to dig ever deeper.  It's too farfetched isn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

newbie said:


> I meant could Labour abstain, leave May to dig ever deeper.  It's too farfetched isn't it?


May already halfway to china


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 13, 2017)

bimble said:


> Ye I have absolutely no clue what i'm doing, don't even know what your post means. In a way I hope i lose my tenner to avoid any slippery slopes.


It's the losing that's addictive, so already too late


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

EU 'to delay Brexit talks by a year' because of Theresa May


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Better ways of making a point. Especially if that is your job and your party you are speaking for.


It sounds really good if you imagine it being said with a mouthful of ashes.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2017)

Originally seen on fb with a story in the Express googled around to see if there were any other sources, the scum has run the story and also The Scotsman:

Sinn Fein MP’s ‘fly to London to take up Westminster offices’


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> EU 'to delay Brexit talks by a year' because of Theresa May


No, it says 'could'


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 13, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Originally seen on fb with a story in the Express googled around to see if there were any other sources, the scum has run the story and also The Scotsman:
> 
> Sinn Fein MP’s ‘fly to London to take up Westminster offices’


That's not news though is it? They've had offices in Westminster for a while now, they just never take up the seats.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2017)

ah right I did not know that, ta.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> No, it says 'could'


I know. Still good to know potential outcomes eh?


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> I know. Still good to know potential outcomes eh?


We all know this is going to be a shit show. The Tories will try and play brinkmanship against 27 other countries and then at the last minute have to back down. The press will blame this all on JereMaotseTung Corbynpolpot and hire Nigel Farage to save the day. He will then reproduce with Katie Hopkins to produce the Kwisatz Haderach and the universe will explode.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2017)

they seem to have confirmed thet they will not be taking up their seats


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Has Ken Clarke said much?



He's probably just expressed his fondness for the EU, cigars and jazz.


----------



## Corax (Jun 13, 2017)

emanymton said:


> To be fair, he is right.


And it's exactly what will happen.  May will claim that no 'deal' has been done, that she's just confident, after discussions, that the parties' pre-existing aims and plans are already aligned on key areas to enough of an extent she will be able to run a minority government.

She'll claim that was what was intended all along, and anything else was just media trouble-making.  Irresponsible media trouble-making at that, putting the peace in NI that her party have worked so hard for perilously at risk.  They may even try to work in a "Jezza's a Conto" side-story.

That line will be taken so that contravention of the GFA can be denied, and any further protest by SF will be met with an "appeal" to them to engage with parliamentary politics by taking up their seats.

tl;dr - It's a clusterfuck, but they'll wriggle through it like sentient sewer slime


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> they seem to have confirmed thet they will not be taking up their seats


no shit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> EU 'to delay Brexit talks by a year' because of Theresa May


she's such a fucking muppet


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Please note I am sharing this but not sure of the facts here.


If the QS didn't pass, it would pass to Corbyn, but _what_ would pass would be the _chance_ to form a government.  His own QS would fail to get a majority > another election. Presumably - there's a 'presumably' to add to everything at the moment.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2017)

Wilf said:


> If the QS didn't pass, it would pass to Corbyn, but _what_ would pass would be the _chance_ to form a government.  His own QS would fail to get a majority > another election. Presumably - there's a 'presumably' to add to everything at the moment.


I was reading the last time this happened, the tories abstained on the QS so as not to force another election - I doubt they'd want to chance it right now. 

The Fixed Term Parliaments Act muddies the water though - I'm not totally clear how it works now...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> The Fixed Term Parliaments Act muddies the water though - I'm not totally clear how it works now...


 Which, iirc, was suspended to allow May's splendid adventure but is back in force again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> no shit


theres a bit in the marr-corbyn interview where marr asks him about sinn fein taking their seats and corbyn finds a polite way to tell him not to be a feckin eejit


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Which, iirc, was suspended to allow May's splendid adventure but is back in force again.


no, this election was conducted under the terms of the FTPA - they needed a two-thirds majority to call an election, which Corbyn gave them. 

A Queens Speech is no longer a confidence vote under the FTPA though - only a no confidence vote can unseat a government: I'm not sure if that counts in this case though as the government isn't really in place yet? Something for the lawyers, no doubt...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> *no, this election was conducted under the terms of the FTPA - they needed a two-thirds majority to call an election, which Corbyn gave them.*
> 
> A Queens Speech is no longer a confidence vote under the FTPA though - only a no confidence vote can unseat a government: I'm not sure if that counts in this case though as the government isn't really in place yet? Something for the lawyers, no doubt...


Oh god, yes, my fucking memory!   Probably the reason I forgot is that everything is all over the place. Voting to allow the election was supposed to be virtually Corbyn's last act, turkeys voting for Christmas and all that. Whereas the actual outcome was Ho + Ho + Ho.


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> no, this election was conducted under the terms of the FTPA - they needed a two-thirds majority to call an election, which Corbyn gave them.
> 
> A Queens Speech is no longer a confidence vote under the FTPA though - only a no confidence vote can unseat a government: I'm not sure if that counts in this case though as the government isn't really in place yet? Something for the lawyers, no doubt...


As you say, we haven't actually got a government at the moment. Defeat for the QS would mean Jezza gets a go


----------



## Corax (Jun 13, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Oh god, yes, my fucking memory!   Probably the reason I forgot is that everything is all over the place. Voting to allow the election was supposed to be virtually Corbyn's last act, turkeys voting for Christmas and all that. Whereas the actual outcome was Ho + Ho + Ho.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I just want a spreadsheet with 650 rows, and columns for no. of registered voters and each votes for each party. Is that too much to ask?


Ask, and ye shall receive

GE2017 - Constituency results

(excludes NI)
(also excludes no. of registered voters, so no turnout numbers)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

A quality journalist speaks


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> A quality journalist speaks
> 
> View attachment 109222


Indeed. Unfortunately for us and for her, more specifically, that's "very poor" quality.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> A quality journalist speaks
> 
> View attachment 109222



Doublespeaks by the looks of it. WTAF does that even mean?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Doublespeaks by the looks of it. WTAF does that even mean?


This should clear it up


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 13, 2017)

Crack head


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

Still there is everything to play for...


----------



## Libertad (Jun 13, 2017)

Are you posting from your phone Badgers? These screenshots of yours are fucking massive.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 13, 2017)

(If you can't see it: Latest: I understand that a deal with the DUP today is by no means guaranteed. Quite a bit of hard ball is being played. - Tom Newton Dunn, Sun political editor.)


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 13, 2017)

Raheem said:


> (If you can't see it: Latest: I understand that a deal with the DUP today is by no means guaranteed. Quite a bit of hard ball is being played. - Tom Newton Dunn, Sun political editor.)




FFS there are only 10 of them, are the tories really negotiating with them?  The only concession they should get with 10 mps is that every other week they can pet Larry the cat.  What a mess.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2017)

10 is enough to give the tories a majority. Or not. So the DUP hold all the cards.

But also so do any other group of 10 Tories who want their pet project looked at. Great stuff.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 13, 2017)

One of the ironies is that they would probably have voted in favour of the Queen's speech anyway.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> 10 is enough to give the tories a majority. Or not. So the DUP hold all the cards.
> .


They hate Labour in general and Corbyn in particular. They don't exactly hold all the cards if this is their best way to avoid a Corbyn-led govt.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2017)

and yet, there they are.


----------



## gosub (Jun 13, 2017)

bimble said:


> so.. two of the 4 Brexit Ministers have just gone (one sacked the other resigned) just before talks are supposed to begin in a few days time. A shambles of epic proportions, makes me proud to be British.


Definitely keeping those blighters guessing. 

They don't like it up em


----------



## Raheem (Jun 13, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> FFS there are only 10 of them, are the tories really negotiating with them?  The only concession they should get with 10 mps is that every other week they can pet Larry the cat.  What a mess.



It's probably coming down to the practicalities of setting up a wood pellet store in the House of Commons.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> and yet, there they are.


If they're smart, they'll offer nothing with the appearance of something. eg they're dropping the dementia tax anyway, but they'll say that they had listened to the concerns of the DUP MPs over the DT and taken those concerns into consideration.


----------



## Mordi (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> John Major continues his attempt to become an elder statesman



This stuff is great. I tend to give politicians too much credit as Machiavellian schemers and so assume things like this and the Orange Order asking for marches as simply maneuvering to give their representatives things to compromise on without losing the stuff they actually want.

Fortunately in this case I think they simply are that delusional.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If they're smart, they'll offer nothing with the appearance of something. eg they're dropping the dementia tax anyway, but they'll say that they had listened to the concerns of the DUP MPs over the DT and taken those concerns into consideration.


I'm sure they'd love to do that. Why would the DUP - with the most powerful bargaining chips they've ever had - let them? They'll want something real.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive
> 
> GE2017 - Constituency results
> 
> ...


I have little time right now, but here's something. Lab/Con results ranked by marginality (doesn't matter who with), with X axes stretched to fit each other. Labour seats are *very* safe, but the marginals are just as marginal for both.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2017)

Raheem said:


> It's probably coming down to the practicalities of setting up a wood pellet store in the House of Commons.


yo jest of course but I can't help think its the bloody marches being a sticking point. The tories can buy them off with stuff but the marches is a red line I'd have thought


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Are you posting from your phone Badgers? These screenshots of yours are fucking massive.


Yes I am


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 13, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They hate Labour in general and Corbyn in particular. They don't exactly hold all the cards if this is their best way to avoid a Corbyn-led govt.


They do now because she went to them on bended knee. Had she not panicked and simply formed a minority government she could have told them it was their choice to back her or not, but if she couldn't get through the Queen's Speech she would abstain when Labour sought to do so. They'd have fallen into line just because Corbyn.

The DUP has spent years horse-trading with similarly tough negotiators, they're going to bleed her dry.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2017)

Anna Soubry tweeted this photo - what is he watching?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Yes I am


----------



## Raheem (Jun 13, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Anna Soubry tweeted this photo - I really hope that mp is looking at porn.




This looks convincing to me. Disappointingly not porn, but still an odd thing to be looking at on your first day back at work.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2017)

Lol


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 13, 2017)

19force8 said:


> They do now because she went to them on bended knee. Had she not panicked and simply formed a minority government she could have told them it was their choice to back her or not, but if she couldn't get through the Queen's Speech she would abstain when Labour sought to do so. They'd have fallen into line just because Corbyn.
> 
> The DUP has spent years horse-trading with similarly tough negotiators, they're going to bleed her dry.


We'll see. You may well be right. But if May offers anything other than purely symbolic stuff like assurances about dropping things they were dropping anyway, she'll have done a shite job, and be seen to have done a shite job.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 13, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> We'll see. You may well be right. But if May offers anything other than purely symbolic stuff like assurances about dropping things they were dropping anyway, she'll have done a shite job, and be seen to have done a shite job.



Yeah.  The hand they hold is an illusion, or at least is should be to any half decent negotiator.  Just give them a choice of whats on offer and that's it, they currently have nothing anyway and are extremely unlikely to vote with Corbyn on anything.  It shouldn't be difficult stuff, look at how Cameron shafted the lib dems and they held a much stronger hand.

If the DUP get anything out of this apart from a tour of downing street then we really are truly fucked when the EU stuff kicks of it earnest.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2017)

Her track record on that whole 'shite job' thing is pretty strong right now.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> Her track record on that whole 'shite job' thing is pretty strong right now.


Well yes.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 13, 2017)

newbie said:


> nah, it would show magnanimity, generosity and inclusivity



aka Corbynity (hero worshipping aside...)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> FFS there are only 10 of them, are the tories really negotiating with them?  The only concession they should get with 10 mps is that every other week they can pet Larry the cat.  What a mess.



i think larry would have the sense to avoid them.  although he might find a use for any bowler hat left unattended...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 109261


Some interesting stuff in there. 17% of daily mail readers voted Labour!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## aqua (Jun 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> Some interesting stuff in there. 17% of daily mail readers voted Labour!


My dad bought the daily mail but always voted labour. I asked him why he bought it once and he said to keep an eye on the other side. Never really believed it mind


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

More here 

YouGov |  How Britain voted at the 2017 general election


----------



## Sue (Jun 13, 2017)

Dianne Abbott's increased majority explained.

Tyssen Primary School told off for ‘pro-Communist’ posters displayed to voters on election day


----------



## strung out (Jun 13, 2017)

aqua said:


> My dad bought the daily mail but always voted labour. I asked him why he bought it once and he said to keep an eye on the other side. Never really believed it mind


My university friend did and said the same, despite being a staunch Labour activist 15 years ago. He did actually end up being a Labour councillor in Southwark a couple of years ago, though he resigned after getting a conviction for beating up his wife. Not sure if he was still buying the Mail by that point.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2017)

Sue said:


> Dianne Abbott's increased majority explained.
> 
> Tyssen Primary School told off for ‘pro-Communist’ posters displayed to voters on election day



clandestine proletarian democracy youth group?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 13, 2017)

strung out said:


> My university friend did and said the same, despite being a staunch Labour activist 15 years ago. He did actually end up being a Labour councillor in Southwark a couple of years ago, though he resigned after getting a conviction for beating up his wife. Not sure if he was still buying the Mail by that point.



Living it, sounds like.


----------



## strung out (Jun 14, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive
> 
> GE2017 - Constituency results
> 
> ...


I've just created a version with turnout for 2015, 2017 and change in turnout, plus produced a column stating whether it was a hold or gain for the winning party, as well as the size of the majority.

You can take a look here, but here are some 'interesting' stats:

Biggest rises in turnout were almost exclusively Labour holds - here are the top 30 rises in turnout

 

The biggest falls in turnout were all in Scotland and often happened in seats the SNP lost - here are the top 45 drops in turnout

 

I've attached the file if anyone wants to have a play around with the filters or make fancy graphs (Crispy)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Teaboy (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I guess the country is all united in believing she is a terrible prime minster and totally unfit for office.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 22, 2017)

Apparently electoral fraud didn't even manage to win an outright majority for them:
Conservative party call centre 'may have broken election law'


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 22, 2017)

eoin_k said:


> Apparently electoral fraud didn't even manage to win an outright majority for them:
> Conservative party call centre 'may have broken election law'



On ch4, undercover footage of a Tory call centre propaganda gig pretending to be market research. "As far as anyone's concerned, we are legit"! Bluetelecoms. Nuisance call bastards! 50 quid to anyone grassing a colleague who strays off message, dirty fuckers.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 22, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 109866



That reminds me of an old newspaper cartoon with Thatcher standing in front of a map of the country with big ''NO!''s all over it, smiling and saying, ''You see, I've united the whole country!''

I've done a few searches but can't find a copy online. To be fair it was in the paper before the internet.


----------

